# متابعة نتائج المرحلة الثانية فى انتخابات الرئاسة



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*لجنة 49 مدرسة كفر أبو حاتم مركز الزقازيق بالشرقية 
محمد مرسي426 صوت 
أحمد شفيق 371 صوت*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*لجنة رقم 47 بمدرسة منشية الأدهم بمركز السنبلاوين بالدقهلية 
محمد مرسي: 266
 أحمد شفيق : 166*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*مدرسة عرب المحمدي بالمنزلة .. 
الفريق شفيق ٢٠٥ صوت 
مرسي ٦٥ صوت *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*مدرسة الكاشوكة بكفر الشيخ 
مرسى 70 صوت
شفيق 26 صوت*


----------



## Abd elmassih (17 يونيو 2012)

حسم أحمد شفيق نتيجة لجنة 3 بمدرسة منشية يوسف الابتدائية التابعة لمركز كفر صقر بمحافظة الشرقية، حيث جاءت النتائج كما يلي : 
أحمد شفيق 569 
محمد مرسي 189


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*كفر الشيخ لجنة 31 الحامول : 
مرسي 1302 صوت
شفيق 799 *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*أخميم
مرسى 742 صوت
شفيق 352 صوت*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*سوهاج : البارود : 
مرسى1110 صوت
شفيق 206 صوت*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*الحسامده طما
مرسي 800 صوت
شفيق 186 صوت *


----------



## Abd elmassih (17 يونيو 2012)

أظهرت النتائج الأولية حتى الأن فى منطقة شبرا فى القاهرة  تقدم المرشح  الفريق أحمد شفيق بفارق كبير على نظيره محمد مرسى مرشح الحرية  والعدالة .

	حيث أظهرت النتائج الأولية حتى الأن حصول الفريق شفيق على 17 ألف صوت مقابل ألف صوت فقط للدكتور مرسى  فى منطقة شبرا مصر .


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*مدرسة الثانوية المشتركة بالبياضية التابعة لمركز الحسينية بمحافظة الشرقية 
محمد مرسي142 

أحمد شفيق 106
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*بمدرسة العواضية بمركز شربين محافظة الدقهلية،أحمد شفيق 921 

محمد مرسي 1202
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*لجنة 52 بمدرسة كفر مكي الابتدائية التابعة لمركز الزقازيق 

محمد مرسي: 501 
أحمد شفيق: 354*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*نتائج فرز 20 لجنة بسوهاج
مرسى 15.399 
شفيق 7.208 *


----------



## ahraf ayad (17 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يستر بداية القصيدة كفر شكلها مايطمنش


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*
نتيجة فرز لجنة أولاد عبد الله بالوادي الجديد

 محمد مرسي نتيجة مدرسة أولاد عبد الله التابعة لمركز البلاط بمحافظة الوادي الجديد 
لجنة 6
 مرسي 150
 شفيق 44

لجنة 5
 مرسي 103
 شفيق 7*


----------



## Eva Maria (17 يونيو 2012)

*نتائج محزنة !!!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

* 4 بمدرسة العواضية بمركز شربين محافظة الدقهلية،
 أحمد شفيق 921
 محمد مرسي 1202*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*الفيوم .. لجنة قرية القاسمية بمركز اطسا بالفيوم 
مرسى 565 صوت 
شفيق 100 صوت *


----------



## ahraf ayad (17 يونيو 2012)

نتمنى من ربنا النتيجة ماتستمرش على كدة تبقي مصيبة


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*لجنة الكشح 
شفيق ١٢٠٠ صوت
مرسي ١٤ صوت*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*مدرسة محمد عرابي الابتدائية بمركز كوم امبو في محافظة أسوان
 أحمد شفيق 724
 محمد مرسي 626*


----------



## ahraf ayad (17 يونيو 2012)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*لجنة الغربية شوني
شفيق  1200 
مرسى 600 *


----------



## Thunder Coptic (17 يونيو 2012)

النتائج مطمنش
ربنا يستر


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*مدرسة الطرامشه بقنا 
مرسى  4899 
شفيق 112*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لجنة الغربية شوني*
> *شفيق 1200 *
> *مرسى 600 *


*حتى هنا :*
*شفيق / 15665 صوت بنسبة 38%*
*مورسى / 25475 صوت بنسبة 62%*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يسترها من الفرز النهائي


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*مدرسة أبوتشت بقنا 
مرسي 674 صوتًا 
شفيق 661 *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*لجنة حلايب بالبحر الأحمر
مرسى 107 صوتًا 
شفيق 194  *


----------



## elamer1000 (17 يونيو 2012)

*http://tab3.me/*

*+++*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*
قنا  اللجنة 49 و5 
شفيق 564 
مرسى 463 *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

* لجنة 1 و 2 بمدرسة العزبة الإعدادية التابعة لمركز منفلوط بمحافظة 
 أحمد شفيق 700
 محمد مرسي 300*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*لجنة مدرسة الجدية بالحامول، كفر الشيخ:
مرسي 741 صوت
شفيق 235 صوت*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*مجمع شبرا 
شفيق 17228 صوت 
مرسي 1840 صوت *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*مدرسة الكوم الأحمر بفرشوط بقنا 
مرسى 651 
شفيق 356 *


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (17 يونيو 2012)

*يسلمووو أهل شبراِ
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*لجنة مدرسة نايف عماد، سيدي سالم، كفر الشيخ:
مرسي 301 صوت 
شفيق 190 صوت*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مجمع شبرا *
> *شفيق 17228 صوت *
> *مرسي 1840 صوت *


*الله عليك تسلم ايديك*
*شفيق 35115 بنسبة 51%*
*مورسى 33758 بنسبة 49%*
*فاضل لجان مصر الجديدة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*
لجنة مدرسة البرانى الابتدائية بمركز طامية الفيوم
مرسى  355 صوتا
شفيق 81 صوتاً.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لجنة مدرسة نايف عماد، سيدي سالم، كفر الشيخ:*
> *مرسي 301 صوت *
> *شفيق 190 صوت*


*ولا نزال فى المقدمة *


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2012)

برافوا يا شبراويه بجد


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*المنوفية ميت ربيعة
 990 شفيق

مرسي١٧١*


----------



## sparrow (17 يونيو 2012)

طول عمرنا اجدع ناس ههههههههههه
ربنا يكملها علي خير ويتمجد في باقي الفرز


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*الحسينية شرقية 
شفيق ١٢٩٣ 
مرسى ٣٥٥ *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2012)

يا رب


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2012)

معقول النتايج دي
منوفيه وشرقيه وشبرا

الله ينور علي العقول بجد

وميرسي يا عبود 
علي تعبك في تجميع النسب


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الحسينية شرقية *
> *شفيق ١٢٩٣ *
> *مرسى ٣٥٥ *


*حتى الآن تقدم الفريق شفيق بنسبة 51.6%*
مورسى 48.4%


----------



## ahraf ayad (17 يونيو 2012)

جماعة الصعيد هاودونا فى داهية مش ملاحظين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> معقول النتايج دي
> منوفيه وشرقيه وشبرا
> 
> الله ينور علي العقول بجد
> ...


*لسة لجان مصر الجديدة يا نيفين ....أستنى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*ميت غمر
شفيق6121
مرسى1908*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*ميت غمر
شفيق6121
مرسى1908*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لسة لجان مصر الجديدة يا نيفين ....أستنى*



مستنيه اهو
اعتقد القاهره في الغالب نتائجها لصالح شفيق

الرك علي المحافظات في الصعيد والريف


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*بلقاس لجنة 73
مرسى 1050
شفيق 1138*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ميت غمر*
> *شفيق6121*
> *مرسى1908*


*حتى الآن وبمتابعة أستاذنا صوت صارخ *
*أجمالى عدد الأصوات التى تم فرزها = 81645 صوت*
*الفريق شفيق = 44146 بنسبة = 54%*
*الحاج مورسى = 37499 بنسبة 46%*
*أبعتتتت *


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (17 يونيو 2012)

So far So GOOD
​


----------



## ahraf ayad (17 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مستنيه اهو
> اعتقد القاهره في الغالب نتائجها لصالح شفيق
> 
> الرك علي المحافظات في الصعيد والريف





بقولك هاودونا فى داهية شوغتى نتايج سوهاج الباقية تاتى


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*4 لجان بالأسماعيلية
مرسي 1947 
شفيق 1253 
*


----------



## marcelino (17 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*لجنة 45 بمدرسة كفر شريف - ميت غمر:
مرسي 215 صوت 
شفيق 143 صوت*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ​



*أخبار أخوانية كاذبة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*ريفة بندر ....
 شفيق 1712 
مرسي 8 

درونكة
 شفيق 1052 
مرسى  12*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*«أبو رماد» الإعدادية بالبحر الأحمر:
مرسي 451 صوتًا
شفيق 113 صوتًا*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2012)

*ولا تزال المقدمة حمراااااء *​*أجمالى عدد الأصوات التى تم فرزها حتى هذه المشاركة*​*90175 صوت*​*الفريق شفيق     = 50050 / بنسبة = 55.5%*​*الحاج مورسى = 40125 / بنسبة   =  44.5%*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*المنزلة بطوخ.. 
شفيق 1680 
مرسى 651 *


----------



## zezza (17 يونيو 2012)

يااااااااا رب يااااااااا مسهل


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*نتائج فرز4 لجان بمركز سيدي سالم - كفر الشيخ
مرسي 1433صوت 
شفيق 756 صوت.

*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2012)

ياااااا رب---


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*لجنة 3 بالمطرية بالدقهلية 
مرسى 1245 صوتا
شفيق 608

 لجنة 4 بالعوايضة بشريين بالدقهلية 
مرسى  1202 صوتا
شفيق 921 صوتا.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*العزيزية اسيوط
شفيق 7000
مرسى 300
*


----------



## elamer1000 (17 يونيو 2012)

*ربنا موجود*

*لتكن مشيئتك يارب*

*+++*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

* 3 لجان بالمنوفية
شفيق  3888 صوتًا 
مرسى 2922 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *العزيزية اسيوط*
> *شفيق 7000*
> *مرسى 300*


*ولا تزال المقدمة حمراااااء *​*أجمالى عدد الأصوات التى تم فرزها حتى هذه المشاركة*​*106535 صوت*​*الفريق شفيق     = 61128 / بنسبة = 57.4%*​*الحاج مورسى = 45407 / بنسبة   =  42.6%*​​


----------



## candy shop (17 يونيو 2012)

يارب كملها على خير 

وابعد مرسى خالص 
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 يونيو 2012)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:




ولا تزال المقدمة حمراااااء 
أجمالى عدد الأصوات التى تم فرزها حتى هذه المشاركة
106535 صوت
الفريق شفيق     = 61128 / بنسبة = 57.4%
الحاج مورسى = 45407 / بنسبة   =  42.6%​

أنقر للتوسيع...


حسبت اصوات المصريين ف الخارج يا عوبد ؟* *
ضيفهم ع حسبتك عشان نبأة اول بأول متابعين
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*أول 2 لجان  الإسكندرية
مرسى على 571 صوت 
شفيق 145 صوت 

لجنة أبيس 1 
مرسى 1484 صوتاً 
 شفيق على 552 صوتاً .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*لجنه عبد العزيز ال سعود بمصر الجديده 
شفيق 7300 صوت 
مرسى 2800 صوت 
*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (17 يونيو 2012)

يارب يارب


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*لجنة 59 قوص
شفيق 478 
مرسي 186 

اللجنة 101 
مرسي  535 
شفيق 325 

اللجنة 19 
مرسي 364 
شفيق 222 

اللجنة رقم 95 
شفيق 478 صوت 
مرسي 186 صوت 

اللجنة 101 في أبو طشت 
شفيق  325 
مرسي 535 صوت

اللجنة 49 و50 السيد بحري بدشنا 
شفيق 653 
مرسي 581 صوت*


----------



## +febronia+ (17 يونيو 2012)

ياارب مرسي يروح منة الكرسي بقي اناا اتوطرت بجد ..


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*لجنة رقم 2 بمدرسة كفر خضر مركز طنطا
شفيق 1223 صوتا
مرسى 959 صوتا

لجنة رقم 2 بمدرسة ميت هاشم بسمنود
شفيق 541 صوتا
مرسى 301 صوت

لجنة رقم 4 بنفس المدرسة 
شفيق 1364 صوتا
مرسى 631 

لجنة 14 بمدرسة أبو صير بنات بسمنود
مرسى 913صوتا
شفيق 651 صوتا 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2012)

*ولا تزال المقدمة* *حمراااااء*​
*أجمالى عدد الأصوات التى تم فرزها حتى هذه المشاركة*​*136124 صوت*​*الفريق شفيق     = 78470 / بنسبة = 57.6%*​*الحاج مورسى = 57654 / بنسبة   =  42.4%*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*لجان قرية البيهو بسمالوط 
مرسي 2030 صوت
شفيق 186 

الفكرية بأبوقرقاص 
مرسي 1637 صوتا 
شفيق 600 صوت 

قرية منبال 
مرسي 3000 صوت
شفيق 697 صوتا

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*لجنة محمد عرابي الفرعية بكوم إمبو 
شفيق على 724 
مرسى 626 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*لجنة 221 بمدرسة المناشى التابعة لمركز ديروط بمحافظة أسيوط 
محمد مرسي: 527 
أحمد شفيق:201*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*قرية منشأة يوسف بلجنة المدرسة الابتدائية للتعليم الأساسي 
شفيق 569صوت 
مرسى 189صوت .

 قرية كفر القواسم التابعة لمركز كفر صقر 
شفيق 179صوت 
مرسى 134*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ولا تزال المقدمة**حمراااااء*
> 
> *أجمالى عدد الأصوات التى تم فرزها حتى هذه المشاركة*
> *136124 صوت*
> ...


بتمنىىىىىى فوز شفيق 
امال ليه الجزيره جايبه ارقام تخوف
كلو تفوق ل مورسي يعني
مش فاهمه انا؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*لجنة 3 بالمطرية بالدقهلية 
مرسى 1245 صوتا
شفيق 608

لجنة 4 بالعوايضة بشريين بالدقهلية
مرسى 1202 صوتا 
شفيق 921 صوتا*


----------



## elamer1000 (17 يونيو 2012)

*http://tab3.me/*

*هو الموقع ده ايه ظروفه وانتم بتجمعوا لجان غير المجمعه ولا ايه*

*+++*
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يونيو 2012)

ياااااا رب


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*لجنة الدرب الأحمر
شفيق 1440 صوتاً 
مرسى 983 *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*لجنة 15 بطنطا
شفيق 1249 صوت 
مرسى 698  *


----------



## elamer1000 (17 يونيو 2012)

*808,234* صوت   |   *651* لجنة   |  آخر تعديل في 17 يونيو 2012 11:40:01 م


نتائج الفرز الحالية​
أحمد شفيق ‹‹ 360,538 ››
محمد مرسي ‹‹ 447,696 ››


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *http://tab3.me/*
> 
> *هو الموقع ده ايه ظروفه وانتم بتجمعوا لجان غير المجمعه ولا ايه*
> 
> ...



*توجد جهات ذات مرجعية أخوانية تنشر نتائج كاذبة كى يكون ذلك مبرر للأخوان بتهييج الشعب عندما تُعلن النتائج النهائية*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لجنة 15 بطنطا*
> *شفيق 1249 صوت *
> *مرسى 698 *


*أجمالى عدد الأصوات التى تم فرزها حتى هذه المشاركة*​*155769 صوت*​*الفريق شفيق     = 85844 / بنسبة = 55.1%*​*الحاج مورسى = 69925 / بنسبة   =  44.9%*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *808,234* صوت | *651* لجنة | آخر تعديل في 17 يونيو 2012 11:40:01 م
> 
> 
> نتائج الفرز الحالية​
> ...


*الموقع دة مشكوك فيه ...*
*تابعوا التلفزيون المصرى ...*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*لجنتي كفر طهرمس بالجيزة
شفيق 702 صوت 
مرسى 616 *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*مدينة النجيلة بمطروح 
مرسي ‎2347 
شفبق 49  *


----------



## elamer1000 (17 يونيو 2012)

*انا اتابعكم هنا افضل

ربنا يبارك حياتكم

+++
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*اللجنة الفرعية رقم 2 بمعهد اللواء يحيى ابراهيم الدينى بمنطاى بشبرا الخيمة 
شفيق 1222 صوتا
مرسى 969 صوتا 

لجنة رقم 1
شفيق 987 صوتا 
مرسى 899 صوتا 
*


----------



## ahraf ayad (17 يونيو 2012)

متااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابع وربنا ستر


----------



## marcelino (17 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2012)

الله ينور يا قليوبيه


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*اللجنة الفرعية 64 بمدرسة حافظ إبراهيم بإمبابة 
شفيق 1106 
مرسي 1035 صوتا .*


----------



## zezza (17 يونيو 2012)

على مسئولية قناة دريم 
النتائج النهائية فى الاسماعيلية 
الفريق احمد شفيق  35 الف 
د/ مرسى 28 الف


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*لجنة 4 مدرسة جمال زيد الدين المندرة الأسكندرية
مرسي 1525 
شفيق 547*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*لجنة اغورمي بسيوة
مرسى ‎614 صوتًا 
شفيق صوت واحد *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*نتائج فرز 27 لجنة بمحافظة الوادي الجديد من أصل 98 لجنة
مرسي 7145 صوت
شفيق 905 صوت*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*لجنة 62 بكفر الزيات
شفيق 1574 صوتا 
مرسى 395 صوتا *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*بعد فرز الأصوات في 45 لجنة انتخابية فرعية بمناطق بيلا وسيدي سالم والحامول ودسوق ومطوبس
مرسي 27614 صوتًا
شفيق 17027صوتًا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*لجان الوحدة الصحية العزايزة بقرية أولاد محمد بمركز الغنايم 
شفيق 233
مرسى 550 .

مدرسة عمربن الخطاب 
شفيق 313صوتا
مرسي 871 صوتا.
وفي مدرسة النصر بنزلة القديم شفيق على 304 أصوات و27 صوتا لمرسي.


اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - شفيق يتقدم بلجان الغنايم بأسيوط *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*مدرسة ميت عاصم ببنها
مرسي 868 صوت
شفيق 3061*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*نتيجة فرز محافظة الاسماعيلية  
شفيق 35684 صوت
ومرسى 28459*


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 يونيو 2012)

الظاهر هيكسب مرسى  .


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*المرج: 
مرسي 1410 صوت 
شفيق 1892 *


----------



## ahraf ayad (17 يونيو 2012)

النسبة كام يا جماعة حد يطمنا


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*ايا كان الرئيس المنتخب ..... فهو سيكون مجرد طرطور .... بعد الاعلان الدستورى الذى اقره المجلس العسكرى ونشره فى الجريدة الرسمية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*نتائج الفرز 15 لجنة فرعية بالبدرشين - الجيزة: 
مرسي 28691 صوت 
شفيق 9640 صوت*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*لجنة بالعياط:
مرسى 1594 صوتا 
شفيق  1136 *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*مدرسة خالد ابن الوليد بالهرم لجنة 20
شفيق 1736صوت 
مرسى على 1417 

لجنة 21 
شفيق 1831 صوت 
مرسى  1811 صوت .

لجنة 33 بمدرسة عثمان بن عفان 
شفيق 1269 صوت
مرسى 1760 صوت .

لجنة 15
شفيق 1552 صوت 
مرسى 1299 صوت 

لجنة رقم 8 بمدرسة طلعت حرب التابعة لمركز قصر النيل 
شفيق1057
مرسي423*


----------



## ahraf ayad (17 يونيو 2012)

النسية لو سمحتو يا جماعة لحد دلوقت كام


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*بعد فرز 21 لجنة بمركز بسيون 
شفيق 15 ألفاً و838 
مرسى 10 آلاف و660 

لجان ارقام 6 و115 و50 بمركز طنطا و67 و87 بزفتي و83 و84 في منصورية الفرستق بمركز كفر الزيات ولجنة رقم 1 في ابيار و99 بكفر الزيات 
شفيق 6685 صوتاً 
مرسي 3928 صوتاً.

بميت الشيخ التابعة لمركز قطور 
شفيق على 1851 صوتاً 
مرسى 550 صوتاً 

مركز سند بزفتى 
شفيق 501 صوت 
مرسى 146 *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*مدرسة رفاعة الطهطاوى بحى فيصل 
مرسى 1597 صوت 
شفيق 591 صوت*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*مدرسة عزبة الوالدة الثانوية - حلوان: 
مرسي 1635 صوت 
شفيق 672 صوت.
*


----------



## ahraf ayad (17 يونيو 2012)

شفيق     شفقيق اوووة   اوووووة


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

*مركز شباب المدينة بحى الاربعين 
مرسى 1277 صوت 
شفيق 747 صوت *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2012)

حسب تلفزيون الحياة ...
الفرز تم فى 808 لجنة 
مرسى 589588 صوت
شفيق 451864 صوت


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ايا كان الرئيس المنتخب ..... فهو سيكون مجرد طرطور .... بعد الاعلان الدستورى الذى اقره المجلس العسكرى ونشره فى الجريدة الرسمية*



*باظت ....... كله لبس الطرح .... برافو 6 ابريل ....برافو حمدين صباحى ..... برافو ابو الفتوح .... البسوا يا اخوان .... مبروك عليكم الطرطور*


----------



## Anelka (17 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> حسب تلفزيون الحياة ...
> الفرز تم فى 808 لجنة
> مرسى 589588 صوت
> شفيق 451864 صوت




*الله يطمنك :wub:*


----------



## noraa (17 يونيو 2012)

صلواتكم وصلوات الناس اللى عملت  مقاطعة ادينا بسبب غباكم واضح اننا هنلبس مرسى  ادعو محتاجين فى الكام ساعة دى صلواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات  يارب شفيق من اجلنا نحن


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 يونيو 2012)

857* لجنة *
*640282 الحاج مورسى*
*477810 الفريق شفيق*

*لسة بدرى ...*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2012)

ليه هو فاضل كام لجنه او مجموع اللجنات كام


----------



## girgis2 (18 يونيو 2012)

noraa قال:


> صلواتكم وصلوات الناس اللى عملت  مقاطعة ادينا بسبب *غباكم *واضح اننا هنلبس مرسى  ادعو محتاجين فى الكام ساعة دى صلواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات  يارب شفيق من اجلنا نحن


*
غباء مين بالظبط ؟

غباء ناس راهنوا على حصان خسرااان ومكروه لأنه لا يمكن تنفيذ مباديء انتفاضة شعبية بواسطة آليات مبارك الرجعية ؟

ولا غباء ناس نفسهم يبقى في حرية وعدالة اجتماعية ودولة محترمة بجد ؟
*​


----------



## ahraf ayad (18 يونيو 2012)

اما فين المقدمة حمرا


----------



## fredyyy (18 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ليه هو فاضل كام لجنه او مجموع اللجنات كام


 
*مجموع الأصوات التي تم فرزها قرابة 650 ألف *

*وأعداد المنتخبين بالملايين* 

*فعلا ً ... لسَّه بدري *

.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

حسب تلفزيون الحياة
اجمالى الاصوات التى تم فرزها حتى الآن
1939225
فى 1364 لجنة فى 15 محافظة
مورسى = 1051341 صوت بنسبة 54 %
شفيق = 887885 بنسبة 46 %


----------



## Alexander.t (18 يونيو 2012)

noraa قال:


> صلواتكم وصلوات الناس اللى عملت  مقاطعة ادينا بسبب غباكم واضح اننا هنلبس مرسى  ادعو محتاجين فى الكام ساعة دى صلواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات  يارب شفيق من اجلنا نحن





girgis2 قال:


> *
> غباء مين بالظبط ؟
> 
> غباء ناس راهنوا على حصان خسرااان ومكروه لأنه لا يمكن تنفيذ مباديء انتفاضة شعبية بواسطة آليات مبارك الرجعية ؟
> ...




اعتقد ملوش لازمه الكلام ده دلوقتى
مش محتاجين نتفرق بسبب مسرحيه العسكر عاملها


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 يونيو 2012)

*خسارة خسارة​*


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## fredyyy (18 يونيو 2012)

marcelino قال:


>


 


> *
> غباء مين بالظبط ؟​
> *


*

* 
*أبلغ رد على كل ما يُقال ويحدث *
رومية 8 : 28 
ونحن نعلم أن *كل الأشياء **تعمل معا للخير* للذين يحبون الله الذين هم مدعوون حسب قصده.
​*حد عنه شك في ذلك* ؟ 

*إلهنا حي ... فلا داعي للقلق *

.


----------



## TELLER (18 يونيو 2012)

*ما قولنا نجتمع على  حمدين*
*بس نعمل ايه فى الشريك المخالف*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

على مايبدو ان تجميع الاصوات مجرد اجتهادات من المحطات
ما تقوله الجزيرة يبدو ان انتخاباتها تدور فى جنوب افريقيا
وعلى السي بى سي ..انتخابات تدور فى شمال السودان
شفيق متقدم فى عدة محافظات منها قنا و الغربية والاقصر والاسماعيلية وبورسعيد .....
مليون و439 الف صوت لمرسى
ومليون و374 الف صوت لشفيق
1891 لجنة حتى الآن
لا أعتقد ان الارقام دقيقة ....حيث قام تلفزيون الحياة بتعديل الرقم من مليون و530 الف صوت لمرسى الى مليون و105 الف 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fredyyy (18 يونيو 2012)

*إلهنا الحي القدير *
*ما زال يسيطر ويدير *
*فهو يشعر بكل إنسان فقير *
*فله منا كل الإحترام وكل التقدير *
*فهو أكثر من الكل في الحكمة والتفكير *

.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

انتهت محافظة جنوب سيناء من الفرز وهى اول محافطة تنتهى من الفرز
شفيق فى المقدمة 12502 صوت
مرسى  - 12284 صوت


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

عدد الاصوات التى تم فرزها حتى الان
ثلاثة مليون و700 الف
من اصل عشرين مليون
مرسى متقدم بنسبة 54%


----------



## Eva Maria (18 يونيو 2012)

*هناك فرق كبير بين ما تذيعة المحطات التلفزيونية الاخبارية وبين المواقع الاخبارية المصرية

نقلاً عن اليوم السابع :

ظهرت نتائج فرز 20 لجنة بالشرقية تقدم الفريق أحمد شفيق على مرشح الإخوان الدكتور محمد مرسى، وجاءت نتائج بعض لجان مركز ههيا كالآتى:

لجنة 11 كفر دبوس 285 شفيق 302 مرسى.
لجنة 13 منشية غالى 530 شفيق 191 مرسى.
لجنة 14 الشبراوين 1496 شفيق 687 مرسى.
لجنة 15 الشبراوين 1252 شفيق 530 مرسى.
لجنة 19 مختار بك الفواقسة 411 شفيق 738 مرسى. 
لجنة 22 المحمودية 641 شفيق 478 مرسى.
لجنة 34 مدرسة المساعدة الابتدائية 179 شفيق 340 مرسى.
لجنة 38 خلوة دبوس 230 شفيق 179 مرسى.
لجنة 45 مدرسة فوزى مسعود العوازقة 170 شفيق 325 مرسى.
لجنة 49 بالشوادفى 155 شفيق 322 مرسى.
لجنة 50 كفر العايد 181 شفيق 2019 مرسى.
لجنة 3 ولاد عطية الغربى 373 شفيق 213 مرسى.
لجنة 2 ولاد عطية الشرقى شفيق 401 مرسى 237.

ونتائج مركز أولاد صقر كالآتى:

لجنة مدرسة سلام جابر الابتدائية 757 شفيق 312 مرسى.
لجنة 18 مدرسة بنى حسن الابتدائية 1940 شفيق 382 مرسى.
لجنة 19 مدرسة بنى حسن الابتدائية 1117 شفيق 299 مرسى.
لجنة 30 مدرسة السعدات 253 شفيق 137 مرسى.
لجنة 33 مدرسة سلام جابر 775 شفيق و312 مرسى.
لجنة 13 منشية الأمير 975 شفيق 609 مرسى.

وفيما يلى أهم النتائج:

◄مرسى 53993 وشفيق 16370 فى 61 لجنة بإطسا الفيوم

◄تفوق مرسى على شفيق بالإسكندرية بعد فرز 90 لجنة

◄لجان بالشرابية: 5199 صوتاًً لشفيق مقابل 3025 لمرسى

◄نتائج 3 لجان بـ"المنيب": 4682 صوتاً لمرسى و4119 لشفيق

◄تقدم مرسى على شفيق بفارق 2900 صوت فى 12 لجنة فرعية بالإسكندرية

◄مرسى يتقدم على شفيق بمدرسة عثمان أحمد عثمان بالهرم

◄مرشحا الرئاسة يخترقا مسقط رأس كل منهما

◄تقدم مرسى على شفيق فى 316 لجنة بالبحيرة 

◄تقدم شفيق فى لجنة مدرسة الجيزة الثانوية بـ 1084 صوتًا

◄مرسى يتقدم على شفيق بعد فرز 206 صندوق بسوهاج

◄تقدم "مرسى" على شفيق بفارق كبير بمطروح

◄تقدم مرسى بـ 156456 صوتا بكفر الشيخ بعد فرز 256 لجنة

◄توقف الفرز فى لجنة أبو المطامير بسبب تعدى ضابط على رئيسها

◄مرسى يحصد 15830 صوتا وشفيق 1698 صوتا فى 6 مراكز بمطروح

◄شفيق يتفوق على مرسى بلجنة "التوفيقية" بروض الفرج

◄133 ألفًا لشفيق مقابل 54 ألفًا لمرسى بـ100 لجنة بالمنوفية

◄شفيق يتفوق على مرسى بلجنة "التوفيقية" بروض الفرج

◄شفيق يتصدر نتائج فرز مدرسة الماظة بمصر الجديدة

◄شفيق يكتسح فى قرية عمرو موسى بـ 3171 صوتًا

◄شفيق يتقدم بـ11899 فى بورسعيد بعد فرز 19 لجنة 

◄إعلان نتائج حى عتاقة بالسويس وتصدر مرسى بـ 2843 صوتا 

◄"الحرية والعدالة" بالغربية تعلن تصدر شفيق لنتائج فرز المحافظة 

◄مرسى يتقدم فى 4 لجان بكفر الشيخ بـ2753 مقابل 1583 صوتًا لشفيق

◄4148 صوتا لشفيق بعد فرز 5 لجان فى جنوب بورسعيد

◄"شفيق" يتقدم على "مرسى " فى لجنتين بدار السلام 

◄مرسى يتصدر نتائج لجان عين شمس

◄عمليات "إخوان الإسكندرية" تكشف تقدم مرشحها فى 9 لجان

◄تقدم مرسى فى لجنتين بالمعادى

◄مرسى يتصدر نتائج فرز مسقط رأسه بالعدوة بالشرقية

◄نتائج "البكباشى بـ"المنيب": 538 صوتاً لـ"مرسى" و318 لـ"شفيق"

◄لجنة 18 بالحوامدية: مرسى يحصل على 2181 صوتا وشفيق 1010

◄مرسى يواصل تقدمه على شفيق بعد فرز 79 لجنة بالإسماعيلية

◄53 ألفا لشفيق مقابل 23 ألفا لمرسى بــ50 لجنة بالمنوفية

◄مرسى يتقدم فى مدرسة شطورة بسوهاج بـ1621 صوتا مقابل 475 لشفيق

◄"الحرية والعدالة": مرسى يحصل على 842577 صوتاً وشفيق 541782

◄تقدم مرسى فى 11 لجنة فرز بالبحر الأحمر

◄فوز شفيق بلجنتين بـ"الدرب الأحمر" بـ2481 صوتا فى مقابل 1496 لمرسى 

◄18285 صوتا لمرسى مقابل 3692 لشفيق بعد فرز 21 لجنة بالفيوم 

◄"شفيق" يتقدم على "مرسى" بلجنة بشبرا بفارق 1426 صوتا

◄مرسى يتقدم فى 4 لجان بكفر الشيخ بـ2753 مقابل 1583 لشفيق

◄1261 صوتا لمرسى مقابل 655 لشفيق فى لجان عتاقة بالسويس 

◄تقدم شفيق فى مدرسة الكمال فى طره بـ 1850 صوتا

◄"شفيق" يتفوق على "مرسى" بإحدى لجان السنبلاوين

◄تقدم "مرسى" فى لجنة عرب مطير بأسيوط

◄3067 صوتا لشفيق مقابل 558 لمرسى بـ 5 لجان بمنفلوط أسيوط

◄تقدم واضح لمرسى بكفر الشيخ بعد فرز عدد من اللجان

◄تقدم مرسى فى أول لجنة فرز بفايد 

◄لجنة 14 بالحوامدية: 1653 لمرسى مقابل 486 لشفيق

◄محمد مرسى يتصدر أصوات جميع لجان السويس

◄مرسى يحصد 676 صوتاً من 944 برابع لجنة فرعية بكفر الشيخ

◄تقدم مرسى على شفيق بلجنة الحسينية بالفيوم

◄مرسى 2650 صوتا وشفيق 1950 بعد فرز 15 لجنة بشمال سيناء

◄تقدم مرسى على شفيق فى البصارطة والعنانية بدمياط

◄شفيق يتقدم بمسقط رأسه بقطيفة مباشر بالشرقية

◄مرسى يتصدر فرز لجنة بحر أبو المير بالفيوم

◄تقدم مرسى بـ 6252 صوتا فى 8 لجان بسوهاج

◄المؤشرات الأولية تظهر تقدم مرسى على شفيق فى لجان أسوان

◄مرسى يتقدم على شفيق فى أول صندوق فرز يتم إعلانه بمطاى

◄شفيق يتقدم على مرسى فى مركز شبراخيت بالبحيرة

◄تقدم "مرسى" فى أول ثلاث لجان فرز بالشرقية

◄مرسى يكتسح فى نتيجة فرز أول لجنة بالفيوم بـ355 صوتاً

◄حملة مرسى بأسوان: 33 صوتًا لمرسى و9 لشفيق فى فرز أول لجنة

◄تقدم مرسى فى لجان المطرية وشربين بالدقهلية بـ 2447 صوتا

◄شفيق يتقدم فى لجنتين بههيا مسقط رأس محمد مرسى*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 يونيو 2012)

*#رصد | بعد فرز 6354 لجنة مع إضافة نتائج تصويت المصريين بالخارج.

 مرسي يحصد 6,346,023 صوت بنسبة 54.6% وشفيق يلاحقه بـ 5,285,724 صوت بنسبة 45.4% .*


----------



## happy angel (18 يونيو 2012)

*
إن الله قادر ان يفعل المستحيل في حياتك حتي لو تعقدت الامور تماماً.
ثق ان الله قادر علي كل شيء. *​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (18 يونيو 2012)

القاهرة ستحسم المعركة الإنتخابية


----------



## Thunder Coptic (18 يونيو 2012)

مبروك الكرسي لمرسي
ومبروك علينا غبائنا


----------



## Alexander.t (18 يونيو 2012)

عمال اضحك ع اللى فى البيت عندى
هههههههههه
طالبه معايا ضحك :new6:


----------



## SALVATION (18 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> عمال اضحك ع اللى فى البيت عندى
> 
> هههههههههه
> 
> طالبه معايا ضحك :new6:



 مستنين نتيجة الامتحان
ههههههههههه​


----------



## rania79 (18 يونيو 2012)

اية الاخبار يا جماحة
احضر الطرحة ولا لسة
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 يونيو 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> مستنين نتيجة الامتحان
> ههههههههههه​




ولا أكنهم مستنين يطمنو ع واحده بتولد :new6:


----------



## SALVATION (18 يونيو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> اية الاخبار يا جماحة​
> احضر الطرحة ولا لسة
> هههههههههههههههههه​


لاء حضرى الشنطة​


----------



## Eva Maria (18 يونيو 2012)

*على ما يبدو مرسي هو الرئيس 

لك الله يا مصر ....*


----------



## rania79 (18 يونيو 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> لاء حضرى الشنطة​


يوهوووووووووووووووى:cry2::cry2:
 دة انا انتحر من فوق علبة سمنة احسن
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2012)

هيييييييييييييييييييي مرسي كسب 
هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
الباب منين بقى


----------



## fredyyy (18 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هيييييييييييييييييييي مرسي كسب
> هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
> الباب منين بقى


 
*الباب الناحية اليمين *

*صالة تلاتة سفر ... في طيارة جاهزة* 

.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 يونيو 2012)

*#رصد | بعد فرز 9067 لجنة مع إضافة نتائج تصويت المصريين بالخارج.

 مرسي يتصدر السباق الرئاسي بنسبة 53,9% وشفيق يليه بنسبة 46,1% .*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2012)

fredyyy قال:


> *الباب الناحية اليمين *
> 
> *صالة تلاتة سفر ... في طيارة جاهزة*
> 
> .


ههههههههه
شكراا


----------



## SALVATION (18 يونيو 2012)

يا جماعة التلفزيون لسة بيعرض 
لسسسسسسسسه
متوجعوش بطننه هههههههه​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 يونيو 2012)

*#رصد | عاجل | #مرسي سيصدر بياناً بعد نحو ساعة من الآن*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 يونيو 2012)

عماد أديب ع سى بى سى
جميع المؤشرات اوليه ولا تؤدى بحال من الاحوال الى مؤشر للنتيجه النهائيه


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 يونيو 2012)




----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 يونيو 2012)

#رصد | شفيق يقلص الفارق بينه وبين مرسي إلى مليون و 180 ألف صوت بعد فرز 8504 لجنة .. مع إضافة نتائج تصويت المصريين بالخارج.


----------



## Eva Maria (18 يونيو 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> #رصد | شفيق يقلص الفارق بينه وبين مرسي إلى مليون و 180 ألف صوت بعد فرز 8504 لجنة .. مع إضافة نتائج تصويت المصريين بالخارج.



بالاجمالي كم لجنة ؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 يونيو 2012)

* #رصد | مرسي يواصل التقدم بنسبة 54,2% وشفيق يتراجع بنسبة 45,8% بعد فرز 10130 لجنة إنتخابية .

*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 يونيو 2012)

اوريجانوس رصد أخوانيه


----------



## Alexander.t (18 يونيو 2012)

مبروك لمرسى


----------



## rania79 (18 يونيو 2012)

اية يا جماعة خلاص مرسى بجد ولا اية؟


----------



## Coptic Man (18 يونيو 2012)

اتمني فوز مرسي كي يدرك هذا الشعب مدي بلاهته بالطريقة الصعبة


----------



## Thunder Coptic (18 يونيو 2012)

Coptic Man قال:


> اتمني فوز مرسي كي يدرك هذا الشعب مدي بلاهته بالطريقة الصعبة



للاسف استاذي هذه البلاهه ستسقط علي رؤسنا


----------



## Coptic Man (18 يونيو 2012)

Thunder Coptic قال:


> للاسف استاذي هذه البلاهه ستسقط علي رؤسنا


 
سوف تسقط علي رؤسهم اولا


----------



## rania79 (18 يونيو 2012)

*"لتتشدد ولتتشجع قلوبكم يا جميع المنتظرين الرب" (مزمور31: 24)*


----------



## oesi no (18 يونيو 2012)

مبروك يا عم مرسي
على الله ما يجيلكش صرع من الفرحه وتعرنا قدام الخلق


----------



## Anelka (18 يونيو 2012)

Coptic Man قال:


> اتمني فوز مرسي كي يدرك هذا الشعب مدي بلاهته بالطريقة الصعبة




*قمة التناقض أخي الفاضل *




Coptic Man قال:


> شفيق هو الخيار الامثل في هذا التوقيت
> وربنا يستر






*بعد مافاز محمد مرسي اصبحت تتمنى انه يفوز !! هههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic Man (18 يونيو 2012)

Anelka قال:


> *قمة التناقض أخي الفاضل *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ليس تناقضا لانه لم يفوز بعد

انتم قمتم بالاعلان فوزه قبل نهائية لجان كبري بالقاهرة وبعض مناطق تمركز شفيق لاحداث بلبلة بعد فوز شفيق ولكن لن تنجحوا في هذه اللعبة والساعات القادمة سوف تكشف ذلك


----------



## Coptic Man (18 يونيو 2012)

بعد اعلان مرسي فوزه بالرئاسة تقدم الفريق احمد شفيق بفارق ملحوظ 

اللعبة بدائت تتضح واعلان الفوز المبكر


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

*النسبة الآن بعد فرز 18417624 صوتا
شفيق 50,03%
مرسى 49,97%*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

*بعد فرز 21547947
شفيق 50,79%
مرسى 48,21%*


----------



## marmora jesus (18 يونيو 2012)

هيبقي شكله ايه مرسي ده لما شفيق يكسب


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

*اجمالي الاصوات 21.547.947 حتى الآن

مرسي 10.603.793 صوت

شفيق 10.944.154 صوت
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

*أجمالى الأصوات الآن 22112668

شفيق 50,88 %
مرسى 49,12 %*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

*اجمالي الاصوات 22.112.668 صوت

مرسي 10.861.885 صوت

شفيق 11.250.783 صوت*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

*النتائج الى بأعلى لا تشمل أصوات المصرين بالخارج*


----------



## elamer1000 (18 يونيو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> *"لتتشدد ولتتشجع قلوبكم يا جميع المنتظرين الرب" (مزمور31: 24)*




*ربنا موجود

لتكن مشيئتك

+++
*​


----------



## ahraf ayad (18 يونيو 2012)

بس مرسي اعلن. فوزة والله. انا مابقتش فاهم. حااااااااجة خااااالص


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يونيو 2012)

*ليه كل الشغل عندى بيقول  ان مرسى كسب بفرق مليون صوت و كل شغلى مهندسين سلفيين!!!*
* من ساعت ما وصلت مش سيبننى  لسا جايا بشعرك! مش قولنالك احسنلك تنتخبى مرسى-- لما يعرف انك انتخبتى شفيق دلوقتى!!*


----------



## ahraf ayad (18 يونيو 2012)

سمعت خبر ان محطة اون تي في اكدت فوز مرسي صح ياجماعة الخبر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يونيو 2012)

:190vu::190vu:


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*لا اون تى فى قدامى 

مرسى 52 وشفيق 48 باصوات الخارج دون اصوات  القاهرة 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*النتيجة النهائية اعتقد هتبقى صالح لمرسى بحوالى 400 الف 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2012)

هو الفرز النهائي خلص في كل المحافظات ؟
يعني نجاح كرسي دا نهائي ؟


----------



## ahraf ayad (18 يونيو 2012)

يااااااارب


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

> هو الفرز النهائي خلص في كل المحافظات ؟
> يعني نجاح كرسي دا نهائي ؟


*غالبا الا لو كان الجيش له رائ تانى فى نتايج القاهرة لانها هى الحسم الان
الفرق ضئيل جدا حوالى 1 فى المية 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*بس من القذارة طبعا الىل عمله الدلدول مرسى واعلان انه خلاص رئيس الجمهورةي دى بلطجة وسفالة
وخصوصا ان دا كان اثناء عمليات الفرز ولسه اللجان كلها مخلصتش


*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2012)

اها
اشكرك استاذي يوحنا

ربنا يتصرف لحد اظهار النتيجه النهائيه


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*اياك يا مرسى تموت من الفرحة متستحملهاش

حد يصحى المشير يقوله قوم الله يخرب بيتك زورلنا 1 فى المية بس
 وادخل نام تانى  
*


----------



## كليماندوس (18 يونيو 2012)

رصد اثبتت عدم صدقها و نيتها تجاه اثاره الاحداث فى مصر

كيف بمرور الوقت تقل نسبه شفيق ولا تزيد ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*نسبة شفيق بتزيد وبتقرب من مرسى طبعا بس المهم هل اصوات القاهرة تكفى انه يعوض الفرق بينه وبين مرسى ويتخطاه ولو بصوت واحد

دا لسه هنشوفه لما القاهرة تحسم بالكامل دا اكبر محافظة فى مصر 
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يونيو 2012)

*هو خلاص...*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*انا اعرف انا زى زيكم بس انا مقرتش نتيجة للقاهرة الى الان 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2012)

* لواء محمد العصار يوكد ويصرح الان :

 ما فعله مرسى خروج عن الشرعيه ويعتبر ذللك انقلاب مدنى ولن نسمح بذللك  ابدا وقال نتابع ما يجرى بدقة وان ما يحدث يجعلنا نقف بقوة ولن نسمح بذللك  ونطالب تفسير عما حدث
  ===========
  الاخوان بيعملوا لعبة قذرة من ألعاب السياسة
  اركان الخطه اكتملت وهى كالاتى :-
  محمد مرسى يعلن فوزه
  وبعدين انصاره ينزلو لميدان التحرير والشوارع للاحتفال بفوزه باعداد كبيره
  وعندما تعلن النتيجه رسميا بفوز شفيق يكون بالفعل هناك حشد كبير على  الارض ويبدأ هذا الحشد بعمل اعمال تخريبيه لتخيلهم بان الانتخابات مزوره  وكل ذلك بمساعدة قنوات الدعارة زي الجزيره
*










ايه صحه الخبر دا بقي ؟؟؟؟


----------



## BITAR (18 يونيو 2012)

*رصد اخوانيه ولا يعتد بكلامها ونتائجها*​


----------



## BITAR (18 يونيو 2012)

*الرجا من الساده المقاطعون ان يتراقصون للفوز المتوقع لمرسى*​


----------



## BITAR (18 يونيو 2012)

*ما هو منصب حمدين صباحى مع فوز محمد مرسى*
*وما الفائده العائده على مؤيدوه*​


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (18 يونيو 2012)

ننشر فيديو لحملة "شفيق" توقعت فيه قيام الإخوان بالترويج لفوز مرسى​ 






أكدت غرفة عمليات حملة الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية أنها توقعت ما سمته بـ"سيناريو الإخوان" يقوم على أن يتحرك أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وأنصار مرشحهم فى محمد مرسى بالخروج فى مؤتمر صحفى لإيهام الشعب المصرى أن مرسى فاز بالانتخابات الرئاسية
وقالت الحملة فى مقطع فيديو حصلنا عليه تحت شعار إنذار رقم ٢ كذب الإخوان إن أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين سيدعون أن مرشحهم محمد مرسى متفوق على"شفيق" قبل انتهاء عملية فرز الأصوات مؤكدة أن الإخوان حاولت إيهام مؤيدى الفريق أحمد شفيق والإيحاء للرأى العام أنهم انتصروا تغطية لعمليات التزوير على حد قولهم​ 
وحسب خطة الإخوان التى كشفها فيديو لحملة شفيق أن جماعة الإخوان ستوجه أعضاءها للنزول إلى احتلال ميادين المحافظات قبل الساعة 9 مساء قبل إعلان النتائج مؤكدة أن أعضاء الجماعة المتواجدين فى الميادين مكلفين بالقيام بأعمال "عنف" عقب إعلان النتائج الرسمية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5UPq6DxAI4&feature=player_embedded​


----------



## BITAR (18 يونيو 2012)

*الشباب القبطى الغير واعى*
* هو *
*السبب رئيسى فى جعل الدوله ارهابيه دينيه*
*وسيجنى الثمار المر *​


----------



## ahraf ayad (18 يونيو 2012)

انا سمعت ان الفرق حوالي ٩٠٠ الف صوت لصالح مرسي يلاتر صح


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*ننتظر للنهاية ................
*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

> *ما فعله مرسى خروج عن الشرعيه ويعتبر ذللك انقلاب مدنى ولن نسمح بذللك  ابدا *


*صح بدون القاهرة *


----------



## Eva Maria (18 يونيو 2012)

*للأسف مع أن كلامي لا فائدة منه الان 

لكن عدم الالتفاف حول مرشح ثوري والمراهنة على حصان خاسر منذ زمن سيكون سبب الكارثة *


----------



## BITAR (18 يونيو 2012)

*أحمد سرحان المتحدث الرسمي باسم حملة الفريق أحمد شفيق في تغريدة له على موقع التدوينات القصيرة «تويتر»: *
*« العبث الإخواني مستمر في محاولة مفضوحة للتشويش والإدعاء بالتزوير, بينما فقط نصف الأصوات تم فرزها».*​


----------



## BITAR (18 يونيو 2012)

*وصف المتحدث باسم حملة «شفيق» إعلان النتائج في وقت مبكر بالمحاولة «لاختطاف نتيجة الانتخابات»، مشيرا إلى أن ما يقرب من 13% من اللجان العامة لم تعلن نتائجها حتى الآن.*​​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يونيو 2012)

* ياريت كل الى منتخبش يفرح بنفسه اوى-- نزلين ضحك فى الشغل و عمالين يقولو عملين فيها ثوار و هما  شربوها فى الببرونه زى العيال و اقنعناهم ميدوش صوتهم لحد --  و كولو لمرسى... شكرا ليهم ....*
*الله يسامح كل الى راح يصيف و كل الى امتنع عن التصويت...*


----------



## ahraf ayad (18 يونيو 2012)

صدقوني قاعد علي اعصابي وحتي مش عارف اشتغل حاسس ان مش فاهم حاجة ومفيش خبر صح


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*كل التصريحات دى من ساعات 

عجيبة ظهور نتيجة القاهرة اتأخرت جدا 
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يونيو 2012)

*عمتا لو شافيق كانت  هتحصل مجاز و هتولع نار.... خليه مرسى  و هيبقا طرطور... مش فارقا خلاص...*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (18 يونيو 2012)

*يارب منتظرينك فى الهزيع الأخير*
*تمد إيدك وتغير الموازين*​


----------



## red333 (18 يونيو 2012)

*توفيق عكاشة على قناة الفراعين الان*
*شفيق هو من تقدم على مرسى *


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2012)

ahraf ayad قال:


> صدقوني قاعد علي اعصابي وحتي مش عارف اشتغل حاسس ان مش فاهم حاجة ومفيش خبر صح



ليه كل دا
اللي بيحكم الهنا مش مجرد انسان
عشان نخاف منهم
فاكثر ما يستطيع ان يفعله الانسان بينا
فهو اراده الله لنا


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

> *توفيق عكاشة على قناة الفراعين الان*
> *شفيق هو من تقدم على مرسى *


*هو دا اصلا شخصية *


----------



## ahraf ayad (18 يونيو 2012)

الخلاصة 



ينشر "اليوم السابع" النتائج النهائية التى أعلنتها اللجان العامة فى جميع محافظات مصر باستثناء محافظة القاهرة التى تم إعلان النتائج بعدد من لجانها العامة فقط، وأظهرت النتائج تفوق الدكتور محمد المرسى بـ12 مليونا و713 ألفا، و327 صوتا، مقابل حصول الفريق شفيق على 11 مليونا و834 ألفا و906 أصوات، بفارق 878 ألفا و421 صوتا، بلغ إجمالى من أدلوا بأصواتهم فى هذه المحافظات 24 مليونا و548 ألفا و233 صوتا.

وكشفت نتائج الانتخابات النهائية تقدم الدكتور محمد مرسى فى 15 محافظة وهى "الجيزة والإسكندرية وكفر الشيخ والفيوم والسويس والوادى الجديد وسوهاج ومطروح وأسيوط وأسوان والمنيا والبحيرة وشمال سيناء وقنا والإسماعيلية وبنى سويف"، بينما حصد الفريق أحمد شفيق أصوات 9 محافظات هى الشرقية والقليوبية والدقهلية والغربية وبورسعيد والبحر الأحمر والأقصر وجنوب سيناء والمنوفية". 

ففى محافظة الجيزة، تقدم الدكتور محمد المرسى بحصوله على مليون صوت و276 ألفا، مقابل 912 ألفا و806 أصوات لشفيق، وفى محافظة كفر الشيخ أسفرت نتائج الـ577 لجنة فرعية بالمحافظة و14 لجنة عامة، عن فوز الدكتور محمد مرسى وحصوله على 426156 صوتاً، فى حين حصل الفريق أحمد شفيق على 343152 صوتاً.

وفى الشرقية، أعلن المستشار محمد عامر رئيس غرفة العمليات بالشرقية النتيجة النهائية بالمحافظة بحصول شفيق على مليون و47 ألف صوت، مقابل 882 ألفا و578 صوتا للدكتور مرسى، بينما أظهرت نتائج الفرز فى محافظة القليوبية، تقدم الفريق أحمد شفيق بـ855 ألفا و975 صوتا، مقابل 607 آلاف و686 صوتا للدكتور محمد مرسى.

وواصل شفيق تقدمه فى محافظة الدقهلية، حيث أعلن المستشار نصر الدين بدراوى رئيس اللجنة العامة للانتخابات بالدقهلية، عن فوز الفريق أحمد شفيق فى الانتخابات وحصل على 1059354 صوتا مقابل حصول الدكتور محمد مرسى على 845390 صوتا.

وفى الفيوم اكتسح الدكتور محمد مرسى لانتخابات جولة الإعادة بفارق يقترب من 405 آلاف صوت عن منافسه الفريق أحمد شفيق، حيث بلغ عدد الأصوات الصحيحة فى المحافظة 783 ألفا و905 أصوات والأصوات الباطلة 23 ألفا و372 صوتا وحصل الدكتور محمد مرسى على 591 ألفا و700 صوت والفريق أحمد شفيق 186 ألفا و838 صوتا وتفوق مرسى بنسبة 78% بينما حصل شفيق على 22%.

وفى السويس، حصل الدكتور محمد مرسى على أعلى الأصوات بعد إعلان النتائج رسميا حيث حصد 129231 صوتا، بينما حصل أحمد شفيق على 76730 صوتا.

وفى الوادى الجديد، أعلن رؤساء اللجان الفرعية العامة للانتخابات نتائج فرز جميع لجان محافظة الوادى الجديد والتى أسفرت عن فوز الدكتور محمد مرسى بنتائج المحافظة بعد أن حصل على 39894 صوتا من إجمالى عدد الأصوات بما يعادل 63,5%، كما حصل المرشح الفريق أحمد شفيق على 23076 صوتا بما يعادل 37,5% من إجمالى عدد الأصوات.

وفى سوهاج، حصل الدكتور محمد مرسى على 531636 صوتا، وحصل الفريق أحمد شفيق على 381217 صوتا، وبذلك يكون الفارق 150419 صوتا لصالح مرسى.

وفى محافظة مطروح، حصد الدكتور محمد مرسى 80,9 % من أصوات الناخبين الصحيحة البالغة 81241 صوتا بحصوله على 65094 صوتا بفارق 48947 صوتا عن منافسه الفريق أحمد شفيق الذى حصل على 16147 صوتا والتى تعادل 19,1% من الأصوات الصحيحة.

وفى أسيوط، أسفرت النتائج النهائية فى محافظة أسيوط وفقا لغرفة عمليات المحافظة عن حصول الدكتور محمد مرسى على 553975 صوتا بينما حصل الفريق أحمد شفيق على 346699 بفارق أصوات 207 آلاف صوت و276.

وفى أسوان، تقدم الدكتور محمد مرسى على الفريق أحمد شفيق بفارق 12319 صوتا، حيث حصل مرسى على 164 ألفا و873 صوتا، فى حين حصل شفيق على 152 ألفا و554 صوتا، بينما فى البحر الأحمر، فاز الفريق أحمد شفيق بـ47988 صوتا مقابل 46803 صوت لصالح دكتور محمد مرسى.

أما فى محافظة الغربية، فتقدم الفريق شفيق بـ979017 صوتا، مقابل 566532 صوتا لمرسى، وفى بورسعيد حصل شفيق على 130 ألفا و122 صوتا، والدكتور محمد مرسى مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة على 109 آلاف و768 صوتا.

وفى المنيا، حصل الدكتور مرسى على 64,46 % من الأصوات حيث حصل الدكتور محمد مرسى على 859837 صوتا، وحصل الفريق أحمد شفيق على 859221 صوتا، وفى الأقصر حصل شفيق على 135920 صوتا مقابل 120520 صوتا لمرسى.

وفى البحيرة، تقدم المرشح الرئاسى محمد مرسى بحصوله على 906627 صوتا بنسبة 58%، بينما حصل أحمد شفيق على 638233 بنسبة 42 %أما فى جنوب سيناء، فحصل شفيق على 12513 صوتاً مقابل 12284 لمرسى بفارق 229 صوتا.

وفى شمال سيناء حصل الدكتور محمد مرسى على 67216 صوتا، مقابل 43253 صوتا للفريق أحمد شفيق وفى قنا، حصل مرسى على 282089 صوتا، مقابل 224891 صوتا لشفيق.

وفى الإسماعيلية، حصل الدكتور محمد مرسى على 204316 صوتا، مقابل 172270 صوتا للفريق أحمد شفيق وفى المنوفية، حصل الفريق أحمد شفيق على 1100152 صوتا، مقابل 418316 صوتا للدكتور محمد مرسى.

وفى بنى سويف حصد الدكتور محمد مرسى 512 ألفا و946 صوتا، بينما وصل عدد الأصوات التى حصل عليها الفريق أحمد شفيق إلى 258 ألفا و391 صوتا، وفى دمياط حصل الدكتور المرسى على 258 ألفا و475 صوتا، مقابل 202 ألف و944 صوتا للفريق أحمد شفيق.


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (18 يونيو 2012)

*ان شاء الله هنقووووووول مبرووووووك*
[YOUTUBE]sEzFG8Vexuk#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يونيو 2012)

*لا تحزنوا يا أحباء إذا ما فاز مرسي
لدينا نبوءات لراهب قبطي تقول بأن مياه النيل لن تكفي تعميداً للعابرين إلى المسيحية
وأعتقد أن حكم الإخوان يساعد في ظهور الإسلام دون مكياج*


----------



## ahraf ayad (18 يونيو 2012)

اعتقد ان حتي اصوات القاهرة مش ممكن تغطي الفرق ربنا موجود


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> مبروك لمرسى



*بجد ولا هزار؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2012)

*مبروك لمرسى الفور
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2012)

كدا خلص الفرز يعني ؟


----------



## ahraf ayad (18 يونيو 2012)

المولد خلص ولا لسة مافيش اخبار جديدة


----------



## نصر 29 (18 يونيو 2012)

مبروك دكتور مرسى  .. باى باى الفلول


----------



## Critic (18 يونيو 2012)

حتى لو فاز
هيطير زى ما طار الملجس
لما الناس تشوف فشله وفشل الأخوان كلاكيت عاشر مرة هيطيروه


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يونيو 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> مبروك دكتور مرسى  .. باى باى الفلول


*سيترحم الشعب على زمن الفلول هههههههههههه *


----------



## girgis2 (18 يونيو 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> مبروك دكتور مرسى  .. باى باى الفلول



*تقصد تقول مبروك للريسة *​


----------



## نصر 29 (18 يونيو 2012)

انا شاف ان الكل عليه يساعد فى بناء البلد بدل الكلام افضل ... لسه الثوره لم تنتهى ومطلوب من الجميع يساعد فى نزع باقى السلطات من ايدى العسكرى


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2012)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2012)

والنبي لو كسب مرسي

مصر كلها هاتتفرج علي احل يفليم كوميدي في حياتها
خلال فتره حكمه

وحد يسلملي علي المرشد والطرطور


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يونيو 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> انا شاف ان الكل عليه يساعد فى بناء البلد بدل الكلام افضل ... لسه الثوره لم تنتهى ومطلوب من الجميع يساعد فى نزع باقى السلطات من ايدى العسكرى



*حتى يفضى الجو للأخونجية ؟؟؟ :99:*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2012)

*مهو كوميدى لناس واسود على ناس
وابقى قابلينى لو عرفنا نبنى او نجدد
كنيسة تانى.
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> حتى لو فاز
> هيطير زى ما طار الملجس
> لما الناس تشوف فشله وفشل الأخوان كلاكيت عاشر مرة هيطيروه


* ما هما نزلين مليونيه الجمعه الجايه علشان  موضوع المجلس ده و بيقولو مش هيسكتو......*


----------



## girgis2 (18 يونيو 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> انا شاف ان الكل عليه يساعد فى بناء البلد بدل الكلام افضل ... لسه الثوره لم تنتهى ومطلوب من الجميع يساعد فى *نزع باقى السلطات من ايدى العسكرى*



*ويا ترى بقى باقي السلاطات والبابا غنوج دي هننتزعها ونديها لمين ؟

هنرجع تاني لاسلوب مشاركة لا مغالبة وكله يتعاون وسعة ما تكون السلطة في ايديكم تقولوا: باي باي واحنا الأغلبية المهلبية

الاخوان والسلفيين (الطائفيين) هم السبب الرئيسي فيما نحن فيه الآن
*​
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2012)

*شفيق يتفوق في القاهرة *

* 18-06-2012 - 9:53 AM*
* 




*
* 



حصد  المرشح الرئاسي الفريق “شفيق” على المركز الاول بمحافظة القاهرة بعد  استكمال فرزها حيث حصل على 1227152 صوتاً فيما حصل مرشح الحرية والعدالة  الدكتور محمد مرسي على 928727 صوتاً .*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> انا شاف ان الكل عليه يساعد فى بناء البلد بدل الكلام افضل ... لسه الثوره لم تنتهى ومطلوب من الجميع يساعد فى نزع باقى السلطات من ايدى العسكرى


*مصر محكومة من 7000 سنة بواسطة العسكر 
شوفوا مجد الفراعنة ده كان حكم عسكر
ازاى ناخد الحكم من ناس عارفينها ونرميه
فى احضان حد مجهول.
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2012)

​ ​ *أحدث النتائج التي وردتنا حتى الآن*

* 18 يونيو, 2012 09:43 ص*






*



*
* محمد مرسي و أحمد شفيق - صور من رويترز*

* فيما يلي جدول بأحدث النتائج النهائية التي وردتنا من مصادر مختلفة تبعا  لكل محافظة. تجدر الإشارة أن النتيجة الرسمية ستعلنها لجنة الانتخابات  الرئاسية الخميس المقبل حسب الجدول الزمني المعلن.*

* المحافظة *
* المركز الأول *
* المركز الثاني*
* 1*
* الجيزة*
* محمد مرسي (1351846)*
* أحمد شفيق (911884)*
* 2*
* الغربية *
* أحمد شفيق (992135) *
* محمد مرسي (583548)*
* 3*
* أسيوط *
* محمد مرسي (553975)*
* أحمد شفيق (346699)*
* 4*
* السويس*
* محمد مرسي (129229)*
* أحمد شفيق (76734)*
* 5*
* الإسكندرية*
* محمد مرسي (993146)*
* أحمد شفيق (717460)*
* 6*
* شمال سيناء*
* محمد مرسي (58295)*
* أحمد شفيق (36556)*
* 7*
* بني سويف *
* محمد مرسي (462791)*
* أحمد شفيق (205471)*
* 8*
* أسوان*
* محمد مرسي (164826)*
* أحمد شفيق (152598)*
* 9*
* بورسعيد*
* أحمد شفيق (130122)*
* محمد مرسي (109768)*
* 10*
* الشرقية*
* أحمد شفيق (1074262)*
* محمد مرسي (882978)*
* 11*
* كفر الشيخ*
* محمد مرسي (425514)*
* أحمد شفيق (342491)*
* 12*
* المنيا*
* محمد مرسي (859221)*
* أحمد شفيق (473796)*
* 13*
* جنوب سيناء*
* أحمد شفيق ( 12513)*
* محمد مرسي (12284)*
* 14*
* مطروح*
* محمد مرسي (65094)*
* أحمد شفيق (16147)*
* 15*
* الفيوم*
* محمد مرسي (591700)*
* أحمد شفيق (186338)*
* 16*
* البحيرة*
* محمد مرسي (905878)*
* أحمد شفيق (640633)*
* 17*
* القليوبية*
* أحمد شفيق (855975)*
* محمد مرسي (607686)*
* 18*
* قنا*
* محمد مرسي (287071)*
* أحمد شفيق (228368 )*
* 19*
* دمياط*
* محمد مرسي ( 258475)*
* أحمد شفيق (202944)*
* 20*
* الوادي الجديد*
* محمد مرسي (39894)*
* أحمد شفيق (23076)*
* 21*
* سوهاج*
* محمد مرسي (532238)*
* أحمد شفيق (381414)*
* 22*
* الدقهلية*
* محمد مرسي (828612)*
* أحمد شفيق (1037723)*
* 23*
* المنوفية*
* محمد مرسي (378750) *
* أحمد شفيق (945009)*
* 24*
* الإسماعيلية*
* محمد مرسي (204316)*
* أحمد شفيق (172270)*
* 25*
* الأقصر*
* أحمد شفيق (135930)*
* محمد مرسي (120526)*
* 26*
* البحر الأحمر*
* أحمد شفيق (47988)*
* محمد مرسي (46802)*

* الإجمالي*
* محمد مرسي (12920825) بنسبة (52%)*
* أحمد شفيق (12096013) بنسبة (48%)*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2012)

*أسماء محفوظ: مرسي يمثل الإخوان وليس كل أطياف الشعب*

* كتب : فاطمة النشابي منذ 8 دقائق *


* 





 أسماء محفوظ*
* رفضت الناشطة  السياسية أسماء محفوظ القطع بفوز أي من مرشحي الرئاسة، د.محمد مرسي، أو  الفريق أحمد شفيق، لكنها راحت تصف المشهد بإيجابياته وسلبياته في حال فوز  أي من المرشحين. *

* وقالت محفوظ،  في تغريدة لها على "تويتر"، إن من إيجابيات فوز مرسي، هو أنه سيكون أول  رئيس منتخب في تاريخ مصر، كما أنه سيكون أول رئيس مدني من 60 عاما، وسيتم  تكوين جبهة معه نستطيع أن نضغط بها على العسكر، أما من سلبياته، هو اعتبار  أي معارضة له بأنها مخربة، فضلا عن أن مرسي لا يحمل الفكر الثوري، إنما هو  إصلاحي، كما أنه يمثل الإخوان، وليس كل أطياف الشعب. *

* أما فوز  المرشح أحمد شفيق، فمن إيجابياته هو استعادة روح الثورة، وتوحيد الصف  الثوري، ومعرفة المنافقين والنخب والسياسيين، لكن سلبياته تتمثل في استنساخ  النظام القديم والحزب الوطني "المنحل".*


* الوطن*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 يونيو 2012)

خلاص هذا اخر كلام؟ خلص الفرز؟
 بقالي شهر مستنيه ابارك 
بسم الله
نرفع أسمى أيات التهاني والتبريكات إلى مقام الشعب مصري الشقيق 
بمناسبة حصولهم على رئيس سائلين المولى عزوجل ان يعم الخير 
والبركه على ارض مصر الطيبه...  

هيفاء بنت ابوها الهاشميه
وشكرا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يونيو 2012)

*مبروك مرسى .......*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2012)

*hلعليا للانتخابات: اللجنة غير مسئولة عما يتم إعلانه من نتائج*

* يوم الإثنين 18 يونيو 2012 - 10:10 ص ​*​
*​*
*​*
* أخبار مصر​*
*​*
*أكد المستشار عمر سلامة، عضو الأمانة العامة للجنة العليا  للانتخابات الرئاسية، أن اللجنة غير مسئولة عما يتم الإعلان عنه من نتائج  لانتخابات الرئاسة من قبل حملات المرشحين، منتقدا الاحتفالات التي تجري  الآن في الشوارع.​*
*​*
* وقال سلامة، في مداخلة على قناة «سي بي سي»: "هناك أصوات لم يتم فرزها بعد،  وهناك طعون سيتم النظر فيها، واللجنة ستعلن النتائج الرسمية في الموعد  المحدد لها الخميس المقبل".​*
*​*
* وكانت النتائج شبه النهائية التي أعلنتها لجان الفرز في 26 محافظة حتى الآن  قد أظهرت تقدم مرشح الحرية والعدالة الدكتور محمد مرسي على منافسه المرشح  المستقل الفريق أحمد شفيق، بفارق بلغ 970 ألفا و923 صوتا، وذلك دون احتساب  أصوات محافظة القاهرة.​*
*​*
* وبلغت نسبة ما تم إحصاؤه من أصوات حتى الآن 21 مليونا و560 ألفا و639 صوتا،  وبلغت نسبة ما حصل عليه المرشح مرسي 52.25% في مقابل 47.75% للمرشح شفيق.​*
*​*
*​*
*​



​*
*​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يونيو 2012)

*هو ليه النتائج الرسميه يوم الخميس!! هيعملو إيه كل ده!!*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *هو ليه النتائج الرسميه يوم الخميس!! هيعملو إيه كل ده!!*


*للبت فى الطعون المقدمة.
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2012)

*                 حملة شفيق : الأصوات متقاربة ونثق فى الفوز و"الإخوان" يعبثون*​ ​ *                         الإثنين 18.06.2012 - 10:23 ص* ​ ​ *





                                              الفريق أحمد شفيق* ​ ​ *             كتبت نجاة عطية الجبالي         *​ ​ *          أكد أحمد سرحان،المتحدث الإعلامي عن حملة المرشح الرئاسي الفريق أحمد شفيق، مع اقتراب نهاية الفرز في محافظة القاهرة  أن نتائج الفرز حتى هذه اللحظة متقاربة جداً ومتأرجحة ، وأن الحملة مازالت  تثق في تقدم مرشحهم نحو الفوز بخطى ثابتة، رافضا الإفصاح عن أي أرقام عن  نتائج الفرز.

وأضاف : سنلتزم بالخطوات القانونية التي تسبق مرحلة  إعلان الأرقام و هي الفرز و تجميع النتائج ثم تقديم الطعون و مناقشتها و  أخيراً الإعلان النهائي عن النتيجة بشكل رسمي.

وقال سرحان ، في تصريحات خاصة لـ"صدى البلد"،  ما زلناعلى إصرارنا أن "الإخوان المسلمين" يقومون بعبث إعلامي غير مسبوق  وأن ما يفعلونه هو محاولة لخلق حالة لدى الرأي العام ترفض القبول بفوز  الفريق أحمد شفيق و يتخذونها ذريعة للإدعاء مستقبلاً بتزوير الانتخابات.*​ *     صدى البلد  *​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

> خلاص هذا اخر كلام؟ خلص الفرز؟
> بقالي شهر مستنيه ابارك
> بسم الله
> نرفع أسمى أيات التهاني والتبريكات إلى مقام الشعب مصري الشقيق
> ...


*لا مؤاخذة هو فين الرئيس دا

الجربان اللى اسمه مرسى دا بيمثل رئيس مصرى ولا رئيس جماعة زبالة

الرئيس دا يعنى شخصية محترمة قوية مثقفة عنده فكر ليه خبرة فى كل حاجة 

مرسى الدلودول دا عيل صااااااااااااااااايع دلدول للمرشد
العيب مش عليه العيب على شعب اهبل انتخب واحد زى دا يمثل شعبه

وسنته زرقا فى صدامه مع العسكرى ونتمنى انهم يخلصوا على بعض خلينا نخلص منهم هما الاتنين  *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2012)

*أكد الدكتور ممدوح حمزة أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وأمريكا تجمعهما علاقات منذ زمن بعيد .

وأشار  حمزة خلال لقائه مع الإعلامي محمد الغيطي فى برنامج "الشعب يريد" أمس  "الأحد " أن أمريكا تريد تقسيم المنطقة وتهويد فلسطين ووضع حل لمشكلة  اللاجئين ، لافتا إلي أن بوابة أمريكا للدخول لمصر هي جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين سواء أكان جزءا  من الجماعة يعمل معهم بمنطلق حسن نية أو بالتواطؤ  .

وأوضح حمزة بأن الإخوان ليسوا وحدهم هم الغاضبون من حل مجلس الشعب بل المفوضين الأوروبيين والغرب كله حزين علي هذه الخطوة .

 كما أستنكر حمزة قيام الصحف الأجنبية التي تعمل على الترويع وتخويف المصريين عندما يذكرون نظام الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك  .

وتابع  حمزة قائلا لهذه الصحف:أنتم كنتم تدعمون نظام مبارك وتقولون انه الشريك  الاستراتيجى ، كما وصفت إسرائيل النظام السابق بالكنز ، النهاردة بقى  "كخة".
صوت البلد
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

*أى نتائج معلنة من أى جهة أخبارية كانت أو غيرها *
*ليست نتائج رسمية ...*
*النتيجة الرسمية تُصدر من اللجنة العليا للأنتخابات*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أى نتائج معلنة من أى جهة أخبارية كانت أو غيرها *
> *ليست نتائج رسمية ...*
> *النتيجة الرسمية تُصدر من اللجنة العليا للأنتخابات*



تمام كدا خلينا لحد يوم الخميس بقي
ونتزل الصاعقه علي راس الجميع :w00t:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> تمام كدا خلينا لحد يوم الخميس بقي
> ونتزل الصاعقه علي راس الجميع :w00t:


*لاتزال نتائج لجان كبيرة فى القاهرة لم تُعلن بعد ..*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 يونيو 2012)

هو زباله وجماعته زباله والشعب اهبل.. ! كمان شفيق عند جزء من شعبكم فلول وزباله .. اهم شئ عندي تجيبو رئيس وحشتنا مصر موووت عاوزين نجيلها 
عموما لا تعصب علي انا كنت بقوم بالواجب مش اكتر ولو فاز شفيق كنت ببارك كمان.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *اهم شئ عندي تجيبو رئيس وحشتنا مصر موووت عاوزين نجيلها *
> ​


*ماتيجى ياهيفاء ...حد ماسكك ؟؟*
*تحبى تراهنى كام عضوة هنا هتتسابق تضيفك عندها ...؟!*​*دى مصر ياهيفاء...​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يونيو 2012)

* تنورينا فى مصر طبعا ...بس الحقى تعالى قبل ما نسافر هههههههههههه*
* لا بجد تنورى..*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 يونيو 2012)

اتطمن الاول ما تحصلش مظاهرات
ويرجع الامن عندكو
بتفرج على عمر اديب وجهه نحس ذا المذيع ما يقول شئ يطمن
لاحسن يفتكروني جاسوسه ولا ايادي خارجيه
شفت حبو عايزه تسافر قبل ما اجي ههههه وتقول لي تعالي 


> تنورينا فى مصر طبعا


منوره فيكِ عيوني تعالي انتي الامارات احطك بعيوني


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

*سؤال هام :*
*هل ستقبل المؤسسة العسكرية تقديم التحية العسكرية  *
*لرئيس مدنى لم يسبق له رؤية الجيش سوى عن طريق الفيديو ؟؟*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 يونيو 2012)

* حمزة قيام الصحف الأجنبية التي تعمل على الترويع وتخويف المصريين عندما يذكرون نظام الرئيس السابق حسنى مبارك  .*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 يونيو 2012)

*النتائج النهائية بالقاهرة : شفيق 1227152 صوتاً و مرسي 928727 صوتا
​*18-6-2012 | 10:08​



النتائج النهائية لمحافظة القاهرة​*حصد  المرشح الرئاسي الفريق “شفيق” على المركز الأول بمحافظة القاهرة  بعداستكمال فرزها حيث حصل على 1227152 صوتاً فيما حصل مرشح الحرية  والعدالةالدكتور محمد مرسي على 928727 صوتاً*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

*أعتقد كدة الدنيا أتعدلت ؟؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*حسبتها فى فرق برضة 250 الف لصالح مرسى

هحسبها تانى وارجع  
*


----------



## BITAR (18 يونيو 2012)

*اين انتم ايها الشباب القبطى الثوريون *
*بسببكم *
*ولمنعكم اسركم وزويكم للنزول*
*مصر عادت لقرون الى الوراء*
*تحيا مصر اسلاميه *
*وتحيا الخلافه الاسلاميه*
*وغزة عاصمه لمصر*​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*فى كام محافظة نتيجتها نهائية 
*


----------



## BITAR (18 يونيو 2012)

*لاداعى ان تتعبوا انفسكم وتحسبوها*
*هى انتهت وخلصت*
*علينا الان*
*فقط*
*انتظار العواقب الناتجه على فوز مرسى*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

BITAR قال:


> *انتظار العواقب الناتجه على فوز مرسى*​


*ما فيش عواقب ...*
*مرسى سيظل تحت حكم العسكرى الى أن يتم*
*الأنتهاء من الدستور*
*ثم أنتخاب مجلس الشعب*
*الرئيس القادم سواء شفيق أو مرسى لا يملك أية صلاحيات*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2012)

BITAR قال:


> *اين انتم ايها الشباب القبطى الثوريون *
> *بسببكم *
> *ولمنعكم اسركم وزويكم للنزول*
> *مصر عادت لقرون الى الوراء*
> ...


*فعلا فوز سى مورسى كارثة للدولة المصرية بكل المقاييس*
*يسقط حكم المرشد ....جبتوه لنفسكم يامصريين*
:sha:​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*حد يا جماعة يكتب النتايج النهائية للمحافظات نجمع نشوف الفرق النهائى قد ايه 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *حد يا جماعة يكتب النتايج النهائية للمحافظات نجمع نشوف الفرق النهائى قد ايه
> *


اتفضل ضيف عليها فقط محافظة القاهرة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3213682&postcount=246


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *حد يا جماعة يكتب النتايج النهائية للمحافظات نجمع نشوف الفرق النهائى قد ايه *


 *المشكلة ان فيه موقع بيجيب نتيجة*
*وموقع بينفض لها ...*
*غير ان التلفزيون نفسه بيتعامل بحذر شديد من النهاردة الصبح ...بالليل كانت سداح مداح*
*لا تعرف راس من رجل !!!!*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2012)

انا هاروح احتج في الميدان
حد جاي معايا
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*فين الدقهلية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2012)

دى القاهرة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3213677&postcount=244


----------



## Anelka (18 يونيو 2012)

*انا لما شفت المؤتمر الصحفي تبع حملة شفيق اطمنت


كلهم قاعدين على طاوله وحاطين ايدهم على خدهم  دليل انهم اقتنعو بخسارة مرشحهم*


----------



## candy shop (18 يونيو 2012)

المهم النهايه ايه 

بجد الواحد اعصابه مش متحمله 

ربنا يستر 

هو قادر يغير النتيجه 
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2012)

Anelka قال:


> *انا لما شفت المؤتمر الصحفي تبع حملة شفيق اطمنت
> 
> 
> كلهم قاعدين على طاوله وحاطين ايدهم على خدهم  دليل انهم اقتنعو بخسارة مرشحهم*


*وماله مابكرا كلنا هنقعد زيهم ونحط ايدنا على خدنا بسبب خراب البلد*


----------



## ahraf ayad (18 يونيو 2012)

للاسف ياجماعة الاحتمال الاسوأء هو الاحتمال الشبة اكيد نتيجة القاهرة طلعت ومازال الفرق مستمر الا اذا كان في لجان لسة فيها فرز


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*اعتقد الفرز انتهى 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2012)

مبروك علينا مرسي


----------



## Anelka (18 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *وماله مابكرا كلنا هنقعد زيهم ونحط ايدنا على خدنا بسبب خراب البلد*




*لآ تستبق الأحداث

والبلد خربانه من عهد مبارك  وأي رئيس قادم لن يحدث الفارق الكبير مع ثقتي التامة بأن الدكتور محمد مرسي هو الأنسب في هذا الوقت*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

Anelka قال:


> *انا لما شفت المؤتمر الصحفي تبع حملة شفيق اطمنت*
> *كلهم قاعدين على طاوله وحاطين ايدهم على خدهم دليل انهم اقتنعو بخسارة مرشحهم*


*الأخ سعودى ...صح ؟؟*
*هنا شأن مصرى بحت ..يخص المصريين ....*


----------



## rania79 (18 يونيو 2012)

نورت مصر ياض يا مووورسى
​ 




​


----------



## Anelka (18 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الأخ سعودى ...صح ؟؟*
> *هنا شأن مصرى بحت ..يخص المصريين ....*


*
بل هذا الشأن يخص المسلمين < أنواع الاستفزاز :gy0000:



أنا لست سعوديا انا مصري يا اخي الكريم*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2012)

اول نتائج الاعلان عن فوز مرسى
*البورصة تخسر 1.6 مليار جنيه خلال مستهل التعاملات

الإثنين 18.06.2012 - 12:03 م




أ ش أ
خسر رأس المال السوقي للبورصة فى الدقائق الأولى من جلسة تعاملات اليوم الاثنين"مستهل تعاملات الأسبوع" نحو 1.6 مليار جنيه.

وجاء ذلك متأثرا بالمخاوف من حدوث اضطربات سياسية بعد إعلان حزب "الحرية  والعدالة" عن فوز مرشحه الدكتور محمد مرسي فى الإنتخابات وما قد يتبع ذلك  من أزمات خاصة بعد الإعلان الدستوري المكمل الذى أصدره المجلس العسكري  والذى قلل فيه من صلاحيات الرئيس وبلغ راسمال المال السوقي لأسهم الشركات  المقيدة بالبورصة 7ر319 مليار جنيه قابل 3ر321 لدى الإقفال السابق، فيما  تباين أداء مؤشراته حيث انخفض المؤشر السوق الرئيسي/إيجي اكس 30/ بنحو 9ر0  فى المائة مسجلا 82ر4378 نقطة، كماانخفض مؤشر /إيجي إكس 100/الأوسع نطاقا  بنسبة 22ر0 فى المائة ليبلغ 12ر676 نقطة.

وعلى صعيد مؤشرالأسهم الصغيرة والمتوسطة /إيجي إكس 70/ فقد سجل ارتفاعا طفيفا بلغ 2ر0 فى المائة ليبلغ مستوى 90ر392 نقطة .

وقال وسطاء بالسوق إن المخاوف من حدوث أزمة سياسة بين المجلس العسكري  وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بعد إعلان مؤشرات فوز الدكتور محمد مرسي بالرئاسة  والإعلان الدستوري المكمل الذى أصدره المجلس العسكري خلقت حالة من الإرتباك  لدى المستثمرين بشأن إمكانية استقرار أوضاع البلاد والذى كان يأمله الجميع  بعد انتخاب الرئيس.

وقالت مروة حامد محللة أسواق المال"كنا نأمل أن يؤدي انتخاب رئيس جديد إلى  استقرار الأوضاع وإنتهاء المرحلة الإنتقالية وإعادة بناء الدولة لكن بعد حل  البرلمان والاعلان الدستوري المكمل فإن هناك حالة من الغموض تسيطر على  المستثمرين بشأن رويتهم لمستقبل مصر
*


----------



## rania79 (18 يونيو 2012)

البورصة رجعت لوارء:heat:
 وشك زى الفل ياض يا موووورسى والنعمة:99::99:
سنة زى الفل علينا​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

*الخرب آت لمصر ..... عايزين يحررو القدس وهم عايشيين فى زرايب لا تصلح للحيوانات .... عابدى اشخاص ..... لو كانت الأنتخابات بين جورج اسحاق ومبارك نفسه .... كانوا انتخب الثورجية مبارك ..... فعلا شعب زبالة*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

Anelka قال:


> *بل هذا الشأن يخص المسلمين *


 *شأن يخص المصريين وليس المسلمين وحدهم*


> *أنا لست سعوديا انا مصري يا اخي الكريم*


*سبق أستشهادك بجريدة سعودية من الرياض*
*لذلك سألتك هناك...ولم ترد ...*
*عموما لو مصرى ..مرحبا بيك *


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*بورصة مين ياعم الحج دا قمار فسق من عمل الشيطان

دى هتتقفل كمان يومين 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يونيو 2012)

*لماذا يتحدث مرسي بأسلوب الجهلة الهمج ؟؟*
*يتحدث وكأنه لم يكمل المرحلة الابتدائية وقضى حياته متشرداً .*
*أين هو من الرؤساء وأسلوب الرؤساء ؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *بورصة مين ياعم الحج دا قمار فسق من عمل الشيطان*
> 
> *دى هتتقفل كمان يومين *


*هو كان فيه بورصة على أيام النبى ..؟؟*
*يبقى تتقفل ..*
*أو ممكن يطلع لك فتوى بأنها تتماشى مع تعاليم الأسلام السمجة ..عادى ..جاهزين للكل ...ld:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

*اشرب يا شعب ....

حماس: فوز مرسي سيساعد بشكل مباشر على كسر الحصار المفروض على قطاع غزة 

*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*يا اهلا وسهلا يشرفونا اهو نشحت مع بعض

دا احنا حتى مش لاقين نودى فلوسنا فين  
*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اشرب يا شعب ....*
> 
> *حماس: فوز مرسي سيساعد بشكل مباشر على كسر الحصار المفروض على قطاع غزة *


*خيالهم واسع لأن ld: عبيد لـ :smil7: ، وهم أول من أعلنوا الحفاظ على :Love_Letter_Open: مع الكيان الصهيوني .*
*كنت أتمنى أن يأتي الدعم للقضية الفلسطينية من خلال شخص مدني شريف ، كفانا أسلمةً وهميةً للقضية .*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*اسلمة مين ياعم وحياتك يومين وهيبتدوا الخناقات مع العسكر 

دا كاتبلهم اعلان دستورى ميخرش المية

باللى فيه هو طرطور ملوش اى لازمة كل حاجة فى ايد العسكر  
*


----------



## ahraf ayad (18 يونيو 2012)

بس سوال ياجماعة الفرز انتهي ولا لسة انا شايف في التلفزيون لجان لسة فيها فرز


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

ahraf ayad قال:


> بس سوال ياجماعة الفرز انتهي ولا لسة انا شايف في التلفزيون لجان لسة فيها فرز


*لسة مش قبل النهاردة بالليل*
*وممكن تلاقة نتائج تانية خالص بتعلنها اللجنة الرئاسية*
*دلوقتى حرب اعصاب بين المترشحين  *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يونيو 2012)

طب إيه بئا ناخد منوم و نصحا يوم الخميس احسن و لا إيه!! الواحد هيخلص كدا ليوم الخميس!!


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*لا يا جماعة متحطوش امل الموضوع محسوم خلاص 
*


----------



## ahraf ayad (18 يونيو 2012)

يعني ياعبود النتايج دي هاتتغير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

ahraf ayad قال:


> يعني ياعبود النتايج دي هاتتغير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*ممكن لية لأ ؟؟*
*النسب متقاربة جداً حتى الآن *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 يونيو 2012)

نتائج شبه نهائية بجميع المحافظات: فوز مرسي على "شفيق" بفارق 889 ألف صوت​​الإثنين 18.06.2012 - 12:06 م​​




*أسفرت  نتائج الفرز النهائية بجميع محافظات الجمهورية في جولة الإعادة  بالانتخابات الرئاسية عن فوز الدكتور محمد مرسي مرشح الإخوان بفارق 889ألف  و848 صوتا عن الفريق أحمد شفيق، حيث حصل مرسي في الـ27 محافظة على  12.413.277 صوتًا في حين حصل شفيق على 11.523.429 صوتًا.
ففي محافظة القاهرة ، حصل الفريق احمد شفيق على مليون و227 ألف و152 صوتاً ، بينما حصل الدكتور محمد مرسي على 928 ألف و 727 صوتاً.

وفي محافظة الوادى الجديد، حصل مرسى على عدد أصوات بلغ 39918 صوتًا، يليه الفريق أحمد شفيق بعدد أصوات بلغ 22748 صوتًا.

وفي جنوب سيناء، تقدم الفريق شفيق عن منافسه مرسى بفارق 229 صوتًا حيث حصل شفيق على 12513 ومرسى 12284 صوتا، وبلغت نسبة التصويت 41%.

وفي محافظة مطروح حصل مرسى على 65197 صوتًا انتخابيًا بنسبة 80.1% بينما حصل شفيق على 16056 صوتًا انتخابيًا.

وفي محافظة البحر الأحمر تقدم شفيق بعدد أصوات بلغ 47987 صوتا، يليه مرسى بـ 46803 أصوات.

وفي محافظة شمال سيناء حصل مرسي علي 58 ألفًا و376 صوتًا في حين حصل شفيق علي 36 ألفًا و478 صوتًا.

وفي محافظة بني سويف حصل مرسي علي 513030 صوتًا، فيما حصل الفريق أحمد شفيق علي 258497 صوتًا.

وفي محافظة الأقصر حصل شفيق على 135930 صوتًا فى مقابل 120526 صوت لـ مرسي.

وفي محافظة دمياط حصل مرسي على258475 صوتًا فيما حصل شفيق على 202945 صوتًا.

وفي محافظة أسوان حصل مرسى على 164873 صوتًا و شفيق على 152554 صوتًا.

وفي محافظة كفر الشيخ حصل مرسي على 426125 صوتًا وشفيق على 343155 صوتًا.

وفي محافظة الفيوم حصل مرسي على 591700 صوت بينما حصل شفيق على 186838 صوتًا.

وفي محافظة الغربية حصل مرسي على 566532 صوتًا وشفيق على 979017 صوتًا.

وفي محافظة السويس حصل مرسي على 129231 صوتًا في حين حصل شفيق على 76730 صوتًا.

وفي محافظة القليوبية حصل مرسي على 584008 صوتًا و شفيق على 812637 صوتًا.

وفي محافظة الدقهلية حصل مرسي على 846475 صوتًا وشفيق على 1058523 صوتًا.

وفي محافظة بورسعيد حصل مرسي على 110636 صوتًا بينما حصل شفيق على 130821 صوتًا.

وفي محافظة الإسماعيلية حصل مرسي على 204316 صوتًا وشفيق على 172270 صوتًا.

وفي محافظة الشرقية حصل مرسي على 883131 صوتًا في حين شفيق على 1005081 صوتًا.

وفي محافظة قنا حصل مرسي على 287071 صوتًا وشفيق على 228391 صوتًا.

وفي محافظة سوهاج حصل مرسي على 531636 صوتًا وشفيق 381217 صوتًا.

وفي محافظة أسيوط حصل مرسي على 554599 صوتًا وشفيق 346699 صوتًا.

وفي محافظة المنيا حصل مرسي على 859221 صوتًا وشفيق 476796 صوتًا.

وفي محافظة الإسكندرية حصل مرسي على 993164 صوتًا في حين حصل شفيق على 717460 صوتًا.

وفي محافظة البحيرة حصل مرسي على 906627 صوتًا، بينما حصل شفيق على 638233 صوتا.

وفي محافظة الجيزة حصل مرسي على 1351846 بينما حصل شفيق على 911884 صوتًا.

وفي المنوفية حصل شفيق على 945009 صوتا بينما حصل مرسي على 378750 صوتاً.
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *لا يا جماعة متحطوش امل الموضوع محسوم خلاص *


 *لاموضوع محسوم لصالح العسكر ...*
*مرسى أو شفيق ...مش مهم خلاص*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 يونيو 2012)

*عاجل| بجاتو: استبعاد 254 صوتا بجنوب إفريقيا بسبب التصويت الجماعي*

كتب : أحمد الطاهريمنذ 6 دقائق​




*المستشار حاتم بجاتو*​قرر  أمين عام اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية حاتم بجاتو استبعاد 254 صوتا  شابهم التصويت الجماعي في جنوب إفريقا، وذلك في اجتماع اللجنة المنعقد  حاليا في مقر وزارة الخارجية المصرية.


الوطن


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 يونيو 2012)

بالجدول.. النتائج الاولية فى 27محافظة 
تشير إلى 51% مرسى و49% شفيق                                                                          
                                                                        موقع الاهرام:                                                                     



                                                                             Tweet
                                                                     4236












                                                                    تم  الانتهاء من الفرز فى 27 محافظة بالكامل وهى جميع محافظات الجمهورية   واشارت الى تقدم الدكتور محمد مرسى بنسبة 51% والفريق احمد شفيق 49% .




*51% مرسى و49% شفيق *



                                                                                                                                       	 وكان قد بدأ مساء امس الاحد اعلان نتائج الفرز باللجان الفرعية والعامة في الانتخابات الرئاسية .
  	وجاء جدول النتائج الاولية فى 27 محافظة كالتالى:

المسلسل​ المحافظة​ محمد مرسى​ أحمد شفيق​ 1​ البحر الاحمر​ 45320​ 46981​ 2​ جنوب سيناء​ 12284​ 12502​ 3​ *مرسى مطروح*​ 65162​ 16155​ 4​ السويس​ 129231​ 7673​ 5​ البحيرة​ 88387​ 626854​ 6​ شمال سيناء​ 58295​ 36556​ 7​ الاسماعيلية​ 204316​ 17227​ 8​ *الوادى الجديد*​ 39894​ 23076​ 9​ اسوان​ 164873​ 152553​ 10​ الشرقية​ 882978​ 1074262​ 11​ بورسعيد​ 109768​ 130122​ 12​ الفيوم​ 591700​ 186388​ 13​ الدقهلية​ 845590​ 1059354​ 14​ البحيرة​ 883870​ 626854​ 15​ المنيا​ 859221​ 473796​ 16​ اسيوط​ 553975​ 346699​ 17​ الاقصر​ 120526​ 135930​ 18​ قنا​ 287071​ 228391​ 19​ الغربية​ 566532​ 979017​ 20​ دمياط​ 258475​ 202944​ 21​ كفر الشيخ​ 426156​ 343152​ 22​ القليوبية​ 584008​ 812637​ 23​ سوهاج​ 531364​ 381165​ 24​ القاهرة​ 959887​ 1307088​ 25​ الجيزة​ 1351846​ 919884​ 26​ الاسكندرية​ 1276000​ 912806​ 27​ المنوفية​ 369282​ 915363​ الاجمالى​ *12266011*​ *11975429*​ 
  	وستعلن اللجنة القضائية العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية( النتيجة الرسمية واسم الفائز ) يوم الخميس المقبل بعد ان تنظر اي طعون سيتقدم بهاأي من المرشحين.
	ففي محافظة الشرقية صرح المستشار محمد عامر رئيس محكمة الزقازيق  الابتدائية واللجنة العامة المشرفة على انتخابات الرئاسة بالشرقية مساء  اليوم بأن عمليات الفرز بلجنة كفر عطية الشرقى رقم 2 أسفرت عن تقدم الفريق  احمد شفيق وحصل على 401 صوت مقابل 237 صوتا للدكتور  محمد مرسى ، وفى لجنة المدرسة الابتدائية بمنشأة غالى - لجنة 13- حصل  الفريق شفيق على 530 صوتا وحصل الدكتور محمد مرسى على 130 صوتا .
	واشار عامر إلى تشكيل لجنة تضم 12 مستشارا لمتابعة عمليات الفرز واستقبال  النتائج أولا بأول من اللجان العامة بالمراكز وعددها 23 لجنة عامة التى  تتلقى بدورها النتائج من اللجان الفرعية المنتشرة بأنحاء المحافظة.
  	وفي محافظة الأقصر، أظهرت النتائج تقدم  الدكتور محمد مرسى فى لجنة المدامود الابتدائية ب 863 صوتا مقابل 484  للفريق أحمد شفيق، كما تقدم مرسى فى لجنة العشى للسيدات بـ 288 صوتا مقابل  93 صوتا للفريق شفيق. كذلك تقدم مرسى فى لجنة الزينية قبلى 1193 صوتا مقابل  216 لشفيق.
	وفى أسيوط، حصل محمد مرسي على 388 صوتا مقابل 198 لأحمد  شفيق في النتائج النهائية بلجنة مدرسة بني شعران الابتدائية بمنفلوط. وفي  مدرسة سوالم أبنوب حصل مرسي على 1028 صوتا بينما حصل شفيق على310 أصوات.
  	وفى محافظة قنا اسفرت عملية فرز أصوات  الناخبين بلجنة رقم 59 بمركز قوص عن تقدم الفريق أحمد شفيق بحصوله علي 478  صوتا مقابل 186 صوتا لصالح الدكتور محمد مرسي فيما بلغ عدد الأصوات الباطلة  بذات اللجنة 28 صوتا باطلا.
	وفي اللجنة رقم 50 بمدرسة فاو بحري الإعدادية بدشنا بلغ إجمالي الأصوات  279 صوتا منها 278 صوتا صحيحا وصوت واحد باطل وحصل أحمد شفيق علي 127 صوتا  ومحمد مرسي علي 151 صوتا وفي اللجنة رقم 49 حصل أحمد شفيق علي 526 صوتا  مقابل 430 صوتا لمحمد مرسي وبلغ إجمالي أصوات اللجنتين 653 لشفيق و581 لمرسي.
	وفي لجنة الشهيد حسني عبد البادي بمركز الوقف حصل الفريق أحمد شفيق على  449 صوتا وحصل الدكتور محمد مرسي 1041 صوتا وفي مدرسة السلام الابتدائية  حصل الفريق أحمد شفيق على 422 صوتا وحصل محمد مرسي علي 812 صوتا وفي لجنة  السادات " سيدات " حصل الفريق أحمد شفيق علي 993 صوتا وحصل الدكتور محمد  مرسي علي 619 صوتا وفي ذات اللجنة " رجال " حصل الفريق أحمد شفيق علي 791  صوتا بينما حصل محمد مرسي علي 653 صوتا.
	وفي اللجنة رقم 7 سيدات بمدرسة الإعدادية بنين بمركز فرشوط حصل الدكتور  محمد مرسي علي 1034 صوتا وحصل الفريق أحمد شفيق علي 734 صوتا وفي لجنة رقم  19 بمدرسة نجع غانم بفرشوط حصل شفيق علي 222 صوتا بينما حصل مرسي علي 364  صوتا.
	وفي لجنتي 17 و18 بلجنة مدرسة الإدارة والخدمات بنجع حمادي حصل الفريق  أحمد شفيق على 1080 صوتا بينما حصل مرسي على 560 صوتا وفي لجنة مجلس مدينة  نجع حمادي حصل الفريق أحمد شفيق علي 1560 فيما حصل محمد مرسي علي 781.
	وفي لجنة رقم 101 بمركز أبوتشت بلغ عدد الأصوات  الصحيحة 860 صوتا والأصوات الباطلة 21 صوتا وحصل الفريق أحمد شفيق علي 325  صوتا بينما حصل الدكتور محمد مرسي علي 535 صوتا.
  	وفي محافظة الشرقية أعلن المستشار محمد  عامر رئيس محكمة الزقازيق الابتدائية نتائج عدد من اللجان فى جولة الإعادة  للانتخابات الرئاسية.
	ففى لجنة دهمشة مركز مشتول السوق حصل محمد مرسى على 325 صوتا و أحمد شفيق  على 315 صوتا، ولجنة رقم 50 مقرها مدرسة كفر العلماء حصل شفيق على 505  اصوات ومرسى على 460، ولجنة منزل ميمون رقم 19 مركز أبوكبير حصل مرسى على  1000 صوت بينما حصل شفيق على 1600 ، وفى لجنة 100 بمدرسة النصر الابتدائية  كفر يوسف سلامة حصل مرسي على 901 صوت وحصل شفيق على 1025 صوتا.
	وأضاف عامر أنه فى لجنة 109 بكفر أولاد وافي حصل مرسي على 294 صوتا وشفيق  على 94 صوتا ، وفى لجنة 108 بكفر محمد حسين حصل مرسي على 391 صوتا وشفيق  370 صوتا ، وفى لجنة رقم 21 بكفر حافظ حصل مرسى على 2001 صوت وشفيق على 835.
	، وفى لجنة مدرسة أبو شميس رقم 27 مركز الحسينية حصل مرسى على 297 صوتا  وشفيق 642 ، وفى مدرسة المساعدة لجنة رقم 34 ههيا حصل مرسى على 340 صوتا  وشفيق على 179 ، وفى لجنة رقم 19 بههيا حصل مرسى على 738 صوتا وشفيق على  411.
	وفى لجنة 27 بمنشأة العباسة مركز أبوحماد حصل مرسي على 1108 اصوات وشفيق 449 ، وفى لجنة كفر العزازى الابتدائية لجنة 59 مركز  أبوحماد حصل مرسى على 1253 صوتا وشفيق 789 ، وفى لجنة رقم 45 بكفر أبو  حاكم مركز الزقازيق حصل مرسى على 452 صوتا وشفيق 371 ، وفى لجنة 3 بالبيوم  مركز زقازيق حصل مرسي على 1473 صوتا وشفيق 1135 ، وفى لجنة 72 بالجندية  مركز بلبيس حصل مرسى على 537 وشفيق 522.
  	وفى شمال سيناء أظهرت المؤشرات الأولية  تقدم المرشح الرئاسى الدكتور محمد مرسى على منافسه الفريق أحمد شفيق ، وذلك  بعد فرز 46 لجنة من اجمالى 97 لجنة على مستوى المحافظة.
	وأكد مسئول باللجنة العامة للانتخابات بشمال سيناء أن الدكتور محمد مرسى  حصل على 34 ألفا و 874 صوتا .. بينما حصل الفريق أحمد شفيق على 16 ألفا و  875 صوتا .. وجارى استكمال فرز باقى اللجان تمهيدا لتجميع الأصوات  والاجمالى الحاصل عليه كل مرشح ، واعلان النتائج النهائية على مستوى  المحافظة.
  	وفى قنا، اسفرت عملية فرز اصوات الناخبين  باللجنة رقم 79 بمدرسة نجع داود بأولاد نجم بنجع حمادي " رجال " عن حصول  الفريق أحمد شفيق علي 243 صوتا بينما حصل محمد مرسي على 263 صوتا وفي  اللجنة 80 حصل الفريق أحمد شفيق علي 97 صوتا فيما حصل الدكتور محمد مرسي  علي 152 صوتا.
	وفي اللجنة رقم 77 بكوم السيد بناحية أولاد نجم بنجع حمادي " رجال " حصل شفيق علي 234 صوتا وحصل مرسي علي 230 صوتا وفي اللجنة رقم 78 بذات اللجنة " سيدات " حصل شفيق علي 119 صوتا وحصل مرسي علي 150 صوتا.
	وفي مجمع مدارس لجان قرية القمانة بمركز نجع حمادي جاءت النتائج كالتالي: في لجنة رقم 53 حصل الفريق أحمد شفيق علي 807 أصوات فيما حصل شفيق على 1396 صوتا وفى لجنة رقم 54 حصل شفيق علي 410 اصوات وحصل مرسي على 115 صوتا وفي اللجنة رقم 55 حصل شفيق على 168 صوتا وحصل مرسي علي 209 أصوات وفي اللجنة 56 حصل شفيق على 119 بينما حصل مرسي على 270 صوتا
  	وفى محافظة القليوبيةاسفرت نتائج فرز  الاصوات فى 9 لجان بمركز شبين القناطر عن تقدم الفريق احمد شفيقعلى الدكتور  محمد مرسى حيث حصل شفيق فى لجنة طحا على 2225 صوتا مقابل 1115 صوتالمرسى  وفى لجنة كفر طحا حصل شفيق على 590 صوتا مقابل 460 صوتا لمرسى وفى  لجنةالقلزم حصل شفيق على 1406 أصوات مقابل 357 صوتا لمرسى.
	وفى لجنة الكسابية حصلشفيق على 307 أصوات مقابل 106 أصوات وفى لجنة الاحرار حصل شفيق على 1541 صوتا مقابل882 لمرسى وفى لجنة الحسانية حصل شفيق على 953 صوتا مقابل 373 لمرسى.
	وفى لجنةكفر سالمة حصل شفيق على 1243 صوتا مقابل 303 أصوات لمرسى وفى لجنة  كفر ابو زيد حصلشفيق على 1670 صوتا مقابل 710 اصوات وفى لجنة كفر الشهابى  حصل شفيق على 1600 صوتمقابل 370 صوتا لمرسى.
	وفى محافظة جنوب سيناء اسفرت نتائج فرز الاصوات عن حصولالفريق احمد شفيق  على 12 الفا و502 صوت بينما حصل الدكتور محمد مرسى على 12 الفاو284 صوتا  ليتصدر الفريق شفيق الاصوات الانتخابية فى المحافظة.
  	وفى محافظة اسيوط اظهرتعمليات الفرز بمركز  ومدينة منفلوط تقدم الدكتور محمد مرسي على منافسه الفريق أحمدشفيق فى جميع  اللجان عدا القليل منها.
	حيث حصل مرسي على 994 صوتا بمدرسة حلمىماضي ببنى رافع بمنفلوط وحصل شفيق  على 545 صوتا .وفى مدرسة جزيرة الحواتكة حصل مرسيعلى 848 صوتا وحصل شفيق  على 166 صوتا وفى مدرسةالمدور بمنفلوط حصل مرسى على 348صوتا وحصل شفيق على  77 صوتا . وفى مدرسة ام المؤمنين ببنى رافع حصل مرسي على 1043صوتا وحصل  شفيق على 497 صوتا.
	وفى مدرسة كوم بوها بمنفلوط حصل مرسي على 894 صوتاوحصل شفيق على 154 صوتا  وفى مدرسة الحواتكة صلاح عبد الصبور حصل مرسي على 1082 صوتاوحصل شفيق على  858 صوتا.
	وفى مدرسة المعابدة حصل مرسي علي 322 صوتا وحصل شفيقعلي 492 صوتا وفي مدرسة كوم الشهيد بمنفلوط حصل مرسي علي 795 صوتا وحصل شفيق علي143 صوتا . وفي لجنة المعهد الدينى بمنفلوط حصل مرسي علي 934 صوتا وحصل شفيق علي627 صوتا.
	وفي مدرسة الصهريج بمنفلوط حصل مرسي علي 739 صوتا وحصل شفيق علي 63صوتا.
	وفي مدرسة الاعدادية بمنفلوط بنين حصل مرسي علي 1258 صوتا وحصل شفيق علي429 صوتا.
	وفي مدرسة حامد محمود ببنى رافع بمنفلوط حصل مرسي علي 676 صوتا وحصلشفيق  علي 352 صوتا وفى نزه قرار حصل مرسي علي 1895 صوتا وحصل شفيق علي 205  اصواتوفى لجان رميح حصل مرسي علي 734 صوتا وحصل شفيق علي 229 صوتا.
	وأظهرت نتائجالفرز في لجان قرية موشا التابعة لمركز أسيوط حصول مرسي علي  1708 أصوات، وشفيق 501صوت في اللجنة رقم (13)، فيما حصل مرسي علي 1717  صوتا، وشفيق علي 739 صوتا فياللجنة رقم (12) ومرسي على 992 وشفيق 184 بلجنة  رقم (16).
  	وفى الفيوم اسفرت المؤشراتالأولية للفرز  في 37 لجنة عن تقدم الدكتور محمد مرسي علي الفريق أحمد شفيق حيث حصلمرسى  علي 36 الفا و198 صوتا بنسبة 82 % ، وحصل شفيق علي 7900 صوت بنسبة 18%.
	وفىمحافظة الغربية اكدت المؤشرات الأولية لبعض اللجان التى تم الانتهاء من  فرزها إلىتقدم الفريق أحمد شفيق فى معظم اللجان التى تم الانتهاء منها.
	ففى مدرسة الشهيدعادل غانم بالمحلة تقدم شفيق بـ1436 صوتا مقابل 1166  لمرسى وفى لجنة 18 مدرسةالصناعات الزخرفية تقدم شفيق 1141 مقابل 1030 لمرسى.
	وفى لجنة 14 أبو صير بنات913 شفيق مقابل 651 مرسى، وفى لجنة دفرة الابتدائية تقدم الفريق شفيق بـ1650 مقابل450 لمرسى وفى لجنة 2 بقرية ميت هاشم 541 لشفيق مقابل 301 لمرسى.
	وفى لجنة 2بكفر خضر 1223 صوتا لشفيق مقابل 959 لمرسى ولجنة 78 فى زفتى شفيق 501، مقابل مرسى265 وفى  لجنة 21 بزفتى شفيق 686 مقابل 647 لمرسى وفى لجنة 63 زفتى تقدم شفيق  بـ530صوتا، مقابل 180 لمرسى وفى لجنة 8 ببسيون 1338 شفيق مقابل 491 لمرسى  وفى لجنة 3ببسيون 458 شفيق مقابل 358 مرسى


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

> *لاموضوع محسوم لصالح العسكر ...*
> *مرسى أو شفيق ...مش مهم خلاص*


*بذمتك ودينك مرسى دا محسوم لصالح العسكر ازاى *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *بذمتك ودينك مرسى دا محسوم لصالح العسكر ازاى *


*أقرا هنا ....وانت تفهم 
**العسكرى» يسلّم السلطة إلى «العسكرى»*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أقرا هنا ....وانت تفهم
> **العسكرى» يسلّم السلطة إلى «العسكرى»*





​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 يونيو 2012)

*المتحدث باسم حملة شفيق: مرشحنا متقدم رغم كل التجاوزات*

كتب : سهيلة حامدمنذ 5 دقائق​ 





​*أحمد شفيق*​
أكد المتحدث الرسمي لحملة أحمد شفيق "أحمد سرحان" -في مؤتمر صحفي- أنه سوف يستخدم حقه القانوني في الطعن على بعض النتائج.
 وأوضح  سرحان أن العملية الانتخابية تواجه شكوكا في شفافيتها تمثلت في قيام  المطابع الأميرية بالتزوير في 12 محافظة بطريقة مخالفة للقانون، بما في ذلك  أيضا التصويت المسبق والمطبوع لصالح الطرف الآخر، علما بأن المسؤولين  أعلنوا عن وجود تحقيقات جارية في تلك القضية التي تؤثر جوهريا على نتائج  الانتخابات.
 ورصد "سرحان" عدة تجاوزات لحملة مرسي أثناء عمليات التصويت، مؤكدا أن عمليات التصويت تعرضت إلى تزوير من قبل المرشح محمد مرسي.
 وفي ذلك  السياق، أكد "سرحان" وجود عمليات تسويد الأوراق، عمليات شراء الأصوات خارج  اللجان، عمليات ترويع الناخبين في مختلف أنحاء الجمهورية، توزيع الأقلام  المسحورة، إضافة إلى عمليات غير قانونية للناخبين في الخارج.
 كما أضاف  "سرحان" -أيضا- أنه سوف يتقدم غدا بشكوى للجنة العليا للانتخابات لإلغاء  كل النتائج التي أعلنها المرشح الآخر، علما بأن المؤشرات الأولى لشفيق تثبت  أنه متقدم في الانتخابات رغم كل التجاوزات.
 واختتم المؤتمر قائلًا: "شرعية منصب رئيس الجمهورية محل تهديد خطير من جانب المرشح الآخر".

الوطن


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

*عكاشة يعلن النتيجة:
شفيق 50.4% 
مرسي 50% !!!!! 

مصر اتجننت ........*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 يونيو 2012)

*الحمله الانتخابيه للفريق احمد شفيق 
القاهره في ١٨ يونيو ٢٠١٢ 
بيان صحفي - هام 









يهم الحمله الانتخابيه للفريق احمد شفيق المرشح لانتخابات رئاسه الجمهوريه ان تصدر هذا البيان ..

اولا :توضيحا منها لكثير من الثغرات الفادحه والتجاوزات الحاده والمخالفات  الجسيمه والمؤثره التي تعرضت لها عمليه الاقتراع يومي ١٦ و١٧ يونيو الحالي .

وثانيا : تاكيدا منها علي رفضها التام لاستباق ( المرشح الاخر) للاعلان  الرسمي عن النتائج ومحاولته اختطاف الانتخابات بادعاء الفوز الكاذب فيها .

وفي هذا السياق نسجل النقاط التاليه : 

لم تنته عمليات الفرز حتي الان ، رغم ادعاء (الطرف الاخر) انه فاز  بالانتخابات ،وبفارق يزعم انه يقترب من مليون صوت ، وتشير تقديراتنا  المؤكده وفق عمليات رصد الحمله الي ان الفريق احمد شفيق يتقدم علي منافسه  بنسبه بين ٥١،٥٪ و٥٢٪ . مايعني ان( المرشح الاخر) مارس سطوا علي النتيجه  بدون وجه حق ولغرض في نفسه. 
لاحظ الجميع ، وصرحنا بذلك ، ونشرت بعض الصحف ، وتكلمت عنه عدد من محطات  التلفزيون ، ان هناك ترتيب لالصاق التزوير بنتائج الانتخابات اذا فاز بها  المرشح احمد شفيق ، وقد ورد ذلك علي لسان (الطرف الاخر) وعشرات من قيادات  حزب الحريه والعداله .
إن الاعلان المفاجئ من جانبهم عن نتيجه لم تتحقق هو محاوله لفرض امر من  اثنين .. اما وضع اليد علي منصب رئيس الجمهوريه بدون اعلان النتائج الرسميه  او الادعاء بحدوث تزوير حين تعلن النتائج التي نثق انها سوف تكشف تفوق  مرشحنا . 
تمر عمليه اعلان النتائج بمراحل مختلفه ، ومن اهم مراحلها عمليات الطعن علي  النتائج امام اللجنه العليا للانتخابات وفق ماينص القانون ، واذا كان  استباق حمله الطرف الاخر لاعلان النتائج يعني انها ليس لديها طعون علي تلك  النتائج فان هذا لاينفي اننا سوف نستخدم حقنا القانوني في الطعن علي نتائج  محافظات مختلفه ، رغم ان المؤشرات التي بايدينا بعد ارتكاب المخالفات من  قبل المرشح الاخر تثبت اننا متقدمون عليه . 
تواجهه هذه العمليه الانتخابيه شكوكا عميقه في دقتها وشفافيتها بعد تعرضها  لعمليه انتهاك خطيره وجسيمه وغير مسبوقه وفريده في جرمها ، تمثلت في قيام  المطابع الاميريه بطبع بطاقات التصويت لاثني عشر محافظه بطريقه مخالفه  للقانون ولمواصفات الطباعه المؤمنه وبما في ذلك التصويت المسبق والمطبوع  لصالح الطرف الاخر . علما بان مسئولي اللجنه العليا للانتخابات اعلنوا اكثر  من مره عن وجود تحقيقات جاريه في تلك القضيه التي تؤثر جوهريا علي نتائج  التصويت . 
تعرضت عمليه التصويت لتزوير ممنهج من قبل انصار (المرشح الاخر) ، وشمل ذلك  الوقائع التاليه التي تم رصدها في مختلف انحاء الجمهوريه : 

عمليات تسويد البطاقات في عديد من اللجان لصالح (المرشح الاخر) والمحرره بها محاضر في حينه . 
عمليات شراء الاصوات امام اللجان في مختلف المحافظات لصالح (المرشح الاخر). 
عمليات ترويع الناخبين ومنعهم من الوصول الي مقار اللجان ، في مختلف انحاء الجمهوريه . 
عمليات توزيع الاقلام ذات الحبر المتطاير بعد الاستخدام والتي تجري تحقيقات  بشأنها والتي لاتوجد ضمانه اكيده بانها لم تتسرب الي ايدي الناخبين . 
عمليات ترويع الناخبين التي قامت بها جماعه الاخوان علي نطاق واسع وبما في  ذلك علي لسان (المرشح الاخر) ذاته في وسائل اعلام علنيه وتهديد الناخبين  اذا صوتوا لصالح الفريق احمد شفيق . 
عمليات غير قانونيه في تصويت الناخبين بالخارج خصوصا في المملكه العربيه  السعوديه ، شابها العوار ولفساد الذي يؤكد عدم دقتها وقانونيتها . 
مخالفات اخري كثيره . 

تلفت الحمله انظار الراي العام الي انها سوف تتقدم غدا ووفقا للموعد  القانوني وبعد فرز كل النتائج بشكواها المتكامله الي اللجنه العليا  للانتخابات ، مؤكده علي حقها الاصيل في الغاء كل النتائج التي احرزها  (المرشح الاخر) ، وبما يضمن نزاهه التصويت وعدم تزييف اراده الناخبين .  علما بان المؤشرات الاولي لدي حمله الفريق احمد شفيق تثبت بما لايدع مجالا  للشك انه متقدم في الانتخابات رغم كل التجاوزات بما يتراوح بين نسبه ٥١،٥٪  و٥٢٪ كما ذكرنا من قبل . 

ختاما نقول : ان شرعيه منصب رئيس الجمهوريه محل تهديد خطير ، و مافعله  (المرشح الاخر) يهدد مستقبل مصر واستقرارها ، ويعني ان جماعه الاخوان تقوم  بما يؤدي الي تقويض العمليه التاريخيه التي نحن بصددها الان لاختيار اول  رئيس جمهوريه بعد ثورة ٢٥ يناير .*


----------



## rania79 (18 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​





هههههههههههههههههههههه جامدة فحت​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 يونيو 2012)

*شاهين: انتخابات "الشعب" قبل نهاية العام.. والدستور خلال 4 شهور ونصف*

*الإثنين، 18 يونيو 2012 - 13:40*





اللواء ممدوح شاهين عضو المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة​​*كتب محمد أحمد طنطاوى*
*أكد اللواء  ممدوح شاهين، عضو المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، أن خارطة الطريق التى  تبناها المجلس العسكرى منذ توليه إدارة شئون البلاد، بدأت بانتخابات  برلمانية ثم الجمعية التأسيسية ثم الرئيس، ووضع آليات تساعد فى تنفيذ الخطة  بالتوافق مع القوى السياسية، وإصدار الإعلان الدستورى فى مارس 2011 وقانون  الأحزاب وقانون مباشرة الحقوق السياسية، وقانون الشعب والشورى والرئاسة،  وتأهيل البلد لتلك الانتخابات، وسعى المجلس العسكرى لجمعية تأسيسية تنعقد  بسرعة بعد توافق القوى السياسية واجتماعات عديدة تحت مظلة المجلس الأعلى.

وأوضح شاهين خلال المؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقد اليوم الاثنين، بمقر إدارة  الشئون المعنوية بالقوات المسلحة، للحوار حول الإعلان الدستورى المكمل، أن  الفترة المقبلة سوف تشهد إعداد الدستور أولا ثم الانتخابات التشريعية،  موضحا أنه بعد 4 شهور ونصف سيصبح لدينا دستور جديد ومجلس شعب قبل آخر السنة  إذا لم توجد موانع أو مشاكل.

وأكد شاهين أن تسليم السلطة سيكون فى نهاية شهر يونيو الحالى، مشيراً إلى  الصعوبات التى واجهت تشكيل الجمعية التأسيسية، وستجتمع اليوم الاثنين  لممارسة أعمالها.

ولفت إلى الظروف التى أدت إلى صدور الإعلان الدستورى المكمل، ومنها حل  البرلمان وإنهاء العمل بحالة الطوارئ، وهو ما بدوره أدى إلى تحديد أمام من  سيحلف رئيس الجمهورية، ووفقا للإعلان الدستورى المكمل سيحلف اليمين أمام  المحكمة الدستورية.

وأكد اللواء شاهين أن نص المادة 56 مكرر من الإعلان الدستورى المكمل: "أى  مشروع قانون يعد يرسل لمجلس الوزراء، ثم مجلس الشعب ثم يرسل لرئيس  الجمهورية"، والوضع الحالى بعد حل البرلمان أصبح المجلس العسكرى لديه سلطة  التشريع، فلا يستطيع الرئيس إصدار قانون بمفرده كما كان يحدث من قبل، ولا  يستطيع المجلس العسكرى أيضا تمرير قانون دون موافقة رئيس الجمهورية عليه،  مؤكداً أن "المجلس العسكرى لا توجد لديه سلطة تشريع مطلقة كما يروج البعض،  وإنما هى سلطة مقيدة، وفق ضوابط قانونية ودستورية".*
*



*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*هى 6 اكتوبر محافظة لوحدها ولا تبع القاهرة ؟
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه جامدة فحت​



*طيب فين التقييم ..... ده الواحد نفسية فى الأرض*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

*مبروك لمصر النموذج الباكستاني: رئيس إسلامي وسلطة عسكرية.. تحت السيادة الأمريكية*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هى 6 اكتوبر محافظة لوحدها ولا تبع القاهرة ؟
> *




6 اكتوبر علي ما اعتقد تبع الجيزه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> ​
> 
> وأوضح سرحان أن العملية الانتخابية تواجه شكوكا في شفافيتها تمثلت *في قيام المطابع الأميرية بالتزوير في 12 محافظة بطريقة مخالفة للقانون،* بما في ذلك أيضا التصويت المسبق *والمطبوع لصالح الطرف الآخر،*


*لو دى بس ثبتت ...مبروك لشفيق ...*
*وأحتمال شايلنها له لآخر السطر ...*
*وأحتمال ينزل **فيها متهم لو ثبت تورطه ....ربنا يبعت *
*حد يعرف ( أبو أسماعيل ) فين ؟؟؟؟:smil7:*


----------



## mero_engel (18 يونيو 2012)

انا برضه لسه عندي امل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> 6 اكتوبر علي ما اعتقد تبع الجيزه


*كانت محافظة لوحدها على أيام مُبارك*
*ويُقال أنها رجعت تبع الجيزة*
*ويُقال أنها ستنضم الى غزة فى عهد مورسى*
*هذا والله أعلم *


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

*بجاتو يعلن نتائج المصريين فى الخارج ويقرر استبعاد 254 مظروف قادمة من جنوب أفريقيا حدث فيها تصويت جماعي *


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*اوك يعنى هى ضمن الجيزة 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

> *بجاتو يعلن نتائج المصريين فى الخارج ويقرر استبعاد 254 مظروف قادمة من جنوب أفريقيا حدث فيها تصويت جماعي *


*ياه والله
كدا شفيق كسب وش *


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 يونيو 2012)

* ولا فى امل ولا حتى عمر كله راح كله راح كله راح​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

*اتهم ياسر أبو المكارم، المنسق العام لـ«حملة شفيق»، جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بأنها تريد مقايضة مجلس الشعب المنحل برئاسة الجمهورية، عن طريق إعلانهم فوز مرشحهم في انتخابات الرئاسة قبل انتهاء عمليات الفرز رسميًّا خلال المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقدته «حملة مرسي»، فجر الإثنين، وأكد «أبو المكارم»، خلال مؤتمر صحفي عقده بإحدى غرف العمليات الخاصة بحملة الفريق أحمد شفيق، أن الحملة تتوقع فوز مرشحها بنسبة تتراوح بين 51% و53%، وقال إنه «كان يجب على حملة مرسي ألا تسخر من الشعب ولا من الشرعية والقانون، وأن عليها الالتزام بقرارات اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، لأنها وحدها من تعلن من هو رئيس مصر وليس أن يبادر الإخوان بذلك»، وأضاف المنسق العام لحملة الفريق أحمد شفيق، قائلاً: «كفى خداعا للشعب المصري، فلـن يقبل الشعب أن يحصــل محمد مرسي على منصب رئاسة الجمهورية بوضــع اليد».*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * ولا فى امل ولا حتى عمر كله راح كله راح كله راح​*



*
لا تحزنوا ك الباقيين اللذين لا رجاء فيهم
خلى عندك امل ولو بنسبه 1% وثق ان مهما حصل ربنا معانا وهيحمينا *


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 يونيو 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *
> لا تحزنوا ك الباقيين اللذين لا رجاء فيهم
> خلى عندك امل ولو بنسبه 1% وثق ان مهما حصل ربنا معانا وهيحمينا *



* اة طبعا  عندى ثقة فى ربنا فوق الوصف  . لكن انا بتكلم عن النتائج   يااختى الغالية
 اصل النتائج طلعت وخلاص فبلاش تعيش حلم وهو بقى كابوس خلاص
 المفروض نتقبل الوضع علشان مش يحدث صدمة لناس . والله اكتر حاجة مزعلينى محافظ اسيوط  دة  معقولة  دة​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ياه والله
> كدا شفيق كسب وش *



طب ومظروفات الرياض ايه اخبارها ؟


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * اة طبعا  عندى ثقة فى ربنا فوق الوصف  . لكن انا بتكلم عن النتائج   يااختى الغالية
> اصل النتائج طلعت وخلاص فبلاش تعيش حلم وهو بقى كابوس خلاص
> المفروض نتقبل الوضع علشان مش يحدث صدمة لناس . والله اكتر حاجة مزعلينى محافظ اسيوط  دة  معقولة  دة​*




*
مش تسبق يا يوليوس  لسه شويه فى لجان ماعلنتش ولسه فى طعون 
وكمان صدمه ليه بس ما العسكر يعتبر الحاكم فعليا والريس اسميا يعنى مش فى حاجه تدعو للصدمات*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 يونيو 2012)

*حملة شفيق: استباق إعلان فوز "مرسي" قد يؤدي إلى كوارث
​*18-6-2012 | 13:50​



أحمد شفيق ، محمد مرسي​*القاهرة - أميرة العناني
قال أحمد سرحان، المتحدث الرسمي باسم  حملة المرشح الرئاسي الفريق أحمد شفيق: إن إعلان حزب الحرية والعدالة فوز  مرشحه الدكتور محمد مرسي برئاسة الجمهورية، وعقد مؤتمر صحفي قبل انتهاء  عملية الفرز، هو نوع من "العبث" وتهيئة الرأي العام لعدم قبول أي نتيجة  أخرى، مضيفًا أن استباق جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بإعلان النتائج وحشد  أنصارها في الشوارع للاحتفال، قد يؤدي إلى "كوارث" إذا ما جاءت النتيجة  بعكس ما يعلنون.
 وأشار "سرحان"خلال اتصال هاتفي لبرنامج "أول انتخابات رئاسية" على قناة "دريم"، إلى  أن الإخوان المسلمين بهذا الإعلان يحاولون الحصول على  رئاسة الجمهورية عن  طريق "وضع اليد"، وأن استباق إعلان النتيجة قبل انتهاء الفرز هدفه "إثارة  البلبلة"، ومحاولة مقايضة البرلمان بمنصب الرئيس والضغط على المجلس  العسكري، داعيا الجميع إلى الهدوء لحين انتظار النتيجة النهائية .
وأكد سرحان أنهم سيهنئون الرئيس  الفائز ولكن بعد انتهاء عملية الفرز تمامًا، وحساب أصوات المصريين بالخارج،  مشيرًا إلى أنهم يتحفظون على إطلاق أي أرقام غير دقيقة من جانبهم وعقد أي  مؤتمرات صحفية أو تحريك أنصارهم في الشارع وذلك احترامًا للعملية  القانونية.
ومن جانبه، قال مختار العشري، رئيس  اللجنة القانونية لحزب الحرية والعدالة، إنهم "مطمئنون" جيدا للنتيجة التي  أعلنوها، وأن الدكتور محمد مرسي سيكون "رئيسا لكل المصريين"، داعيا الطرف  المنافس لقبول النتيجة التي أصبحت للجميع.
وشدد "العشري" على أنهم لن يمنعوا  أحدًا من تقديم "الطعون" ولكن هناك شروط قانونية لهذه الطعون، لافتًا إلى  أن مؤتمر الدكتور محمد مرسي الذي عقده فجرًا وكلمته الموجزة كانت محاولة  "لطمأنة الشعب".


المشهد​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 يونيو 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *
> مش تسبق يا يوليوس  لسه شويه فى لجان ماعلنتش ولسه فى طعون
> وكمان صدمه ليه بس ما العسكر يعتبر الحاكم فعليا والريس اسميا يعنى مش فى حاجه تدعو للصدمات*



* هم يجالس بس الاول على الكرسى وبعدين يحشد الميلونيات على القرار *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 يونيو 2012)

*«حملة شفيق»: نتوقع الفوز بنسبة 53% و«حملة مرسي» تخدع الشعب
Mon, 06/18/2012 - 13:30




اتهم ياسر أبو المكارم، المنسق العام لـ«حملة شفيق»، جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين بأنها تريد مقايضة مجلس الشعب المنحل برئاسة الجمهورية، عن طريق  إعلانهم فوز مرشحهم في انتخابات الرئاسة قبل انتهاء عمليات الفرز رسمياً  خلال المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقدته «حملة مرسي» فجر الاثنين، وأكد «أبو  المكارم»، خلال مؤتمر صحفي عقده بإحدى غرف العمليات الخاصة بحملة الفريق  أحمد شفيق، أن الحملة تتوقع فوز مرشحها بنسبة تتراوح بين 51% إلى 53%، وقال  إنه «كان يجب على حملة مرسي ألا تسخر من الشعب ولا من الشرعية والقانون،  وأن عليها الالتزام بقرارات اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية لأنها وحدها  من تعلن من هو رئيس مصر وليس أن يبادر الإخوان بذلك»، وأضاف المنسق العام  لحملة الفريق أحمد شفيق، قائلاً: «كفى خداعا للشعب المصري فلـن يقبل الشعب  أن يحصــل محمد مرسي على منصب رئاسة الجمهورية بوضــع اليد».

من جانبها عقدت حملة الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية،  مؤتمرا صحفيا بعد صلاة فجر الاثنين، للإعلان عن نتائج الفرز، وذلك للرد على  المؤتمر الصحفي للمرشح الرئاسي محمد مرسي، الذي أعلنت حملته فيه فوزه  بالرئاسة، وقال محمود فراج أحد مسؤولي الحملة للصحفيين، إن «النتائج التي  بحوزتهم من 185 لجنة عامة من أصل 352 لجنة على مستوى الجمهورية، أكدت حصول  الفريق أحمد شفيق على 7 ملايين و377 ألفا و273 صوتا، في حين حصل الدكتور  مرسي على 6 ملايين و930 ألفا و686 صوتا، بفارق 400 ألف صوت عن مرسي بنسبة  مئوية بلغت 51.56% لشفيق في مقابل 48.44% لمرسي».

وقال فراج إن «هذه الأرقام قابلة للزيادة، حيث إن هذه النتائج تحوي فقط 205  آلاف صوت من الشرقية، ولم تتم إضافة باقي الأصوات، التي حصل عليها الفريق  شفيق، والتي تجازوت المليون صوت، وكذلك باقي أصوات محافظة القاهرة التي حصل  الفريق أحمد شفيق فيها حتى الآن على مليون و200 ألف و10 أصوات، في مقابل  809 آلاف صوت لمرسي وهي أصوات 30 لجنة عامة بالقاهرة من أصل 43 لجنة عامة»،  وأوضح أن هناك 13 لجنة عامة بالقاهرة مازالت عمليات الفرز جارية بها حتي  الآن، مشيرا إلى أن «هذه اللجان الـ13 من المتوقع أن تصوت لصالح مرشحنا».

في سياق متصل أكدت غرفة عمليات حملة الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح لانتخابات  رئاسة الجمهورية، أنها توقعت ما سمته بـ«سيناريو الإخوان» الذي يقوم على أن  يتحرك أعضاء الجماعة وأنصار مرشحهم محمد مرسى بالخروج في مؤتمر صحفي  لإيهام الشعب المصري أن «مرسي» فاز بالانتخابات الرئاسية، وقالت الحملة، في  مقطع فيديو تحت شعار «إنذار رقم ٢.. كذب الإخوان»، إن «أعضاء جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين سيدعون أن مرشحهم محمد مرسى متفوق على الفريق شفيق قبل  انتهاء عملية فرز الأصوات»، مؤكدة أن «الإخوان» حاولت إيهام مؤيدى الفريق  أحمد شفيق والرأي العام أنهم انتصروا.

وحسب خطة الإخوان، من وجهة نظر حملة شفيق، فإن «جماعة الإخوان ستوجه  أعضاءها للنزول إلى احتلال ميادين المحافظات قبل الساعة 9 مساء الأحد قبل  إعلان النتائج»، مؤكدة أن أعضاء الجماعة المتواجدين في الميادين مكلفين  بالقيام بأعمال «عنف» عقب إعلان النتائج الرسمية، بحسب ماصرحت به حمله  «شفيق».



المصري اليوم*


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 يونيو 2012)

* الكلا م دة قديم يااخى دة كان الساعة 4 الفجر انا سمعتة كدة  قال احنا فوزنا لكن الواقع عكس كدة هو مرسى اللى فاز *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 يونيو 2012)

*حملة شفيق: مرشحنا يتقدم بـ52 % وسنطعن على تجاوزات مرشح الإخوان*

كتب : سمر نبيهمنذ 20 دقيقة
​ 




​*أحمد شفيق*​
أكد أحمد سرحان،  المتحدث الرسمي لحملة الفريق أحمد شفيق، أن النتائج تشير إلى تقدم مرشحها  بنسبة 52 % بعكس ما أعلنته جماعة الإخوان المسلمين من تقدم مرشحها، د.محمد  مرسي.
 وقال  سرحان، في مؤتمر صحفي اليوم، إنه سيتقدم الثلاثاء، ببلاغات للجنة العليا  لانتخابات الرئاسة طعنًا على تجاوزات مرشح الإخوان المسلمين أمام المقرات  الانتخابية في عدد كبير من محافظات الجمهورية.
 وأشار  إلى أن الحملة ستتقدم بطلب لإعادة الانتخابات في الدوائر التى شهدت تجاوزات  انتخابية لصالح مرسي، وانه سينتظر رد اللجنة فى هذا الأمر.

الوطن


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2012)

*بكره هنقد جنب الحيطة وهنسمع الزيطه.
انهارد الخبر مرسى مرسى ليه بكره مايكونش شفيق شفيق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*ياعم سيبك من الكلام دا مرسى كسب 
*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (18 يونيو 2012)

*يارب استر
مش هنعرف ندخل كنيسه تانى و لا ايه؟؟


*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> *يارب استر
> مش هنعرف ندخل كنيسه تانى و لا ايه؟؟
> *​



*لو كنا جائعين له ...... فسندخل مهما كان الثمن*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (18 يونيو 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> *يارب استر
> مش هنعرف ندخل كنيسه تانى و لا ايه؟؟
> 
> 
> *​



لامتقلقيش هي الجزيه بس


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

*أنصار مرسي يرفعون المصاحف في التحرير ويهتفون: الصحافة فين الدستور أهه.


دولة مدنية فعلا يا اولاد .........

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أنصار مرسي يرفعون المصاحف في التحرير ويهتفون: الصحافة فين الدستور أهه.*
> 
> 
> *دولة مدنية فعلا يا اولاد .........*


 *دولة معاوية وعلى ...*
*ياترى مين بعد كدة اللى هيرشقنا بالمنجنيق ؟؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*الغريبة انهم عاملين احتفالات فى القاهرة اللى فيها شفيق اكتسح الدلدول 

طيب يروحوا يهيصوا فى اسيوط ولا سوهاج جايين فى البلد اللى متقفلة لشفيق ويهيصوا

الدلتا كلها يسبوها خالص ونعلن استقلالنا  
*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (18 يونيو 2012)

Thunder Coptic قال:


> لامتقلقيش هي الجزيه بس





أنا متنصره  :08:
​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (18 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لو كنا جائعين له ...... فسندخل مهما كان الثمن*




امين أستاذى

​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*الغريبة ان اللى واقفين 25 فرد

الظاهر ان مفيش حد طايق امهم

هما 15 اخوان و10 6 ابريل  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

> أنا متنصره  :08:



*امال هتتدفعى جزية ازاى انتى هتتقلى على طول *


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> أنا متنصره  :08:
> ​





​


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (18 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *امال هتتدفعى جزية ازاى انتى هتتقلى على طول *




ربنا موجود 

أنا مش عارفه أفكر ازاى 

يارب إرحم

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

*استقبل الاخوان مرسي بالتحرير بأغنية "طلع البدر علينا" 


ههههههههههههههههههههه راحت عليك يا حماده *


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (18 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​





صدقنى يا أستاذى أنا مش خايفه من الموت الجسدى 

أنا كده هاتسجن 

مش هاعرف ادخل كنيسه ولا يبقي عندى عيله وبيت

تعبت من التفكير


​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*انضمى لمشروع النهضة

متفكريش كتير علشان مش كويس علشانا كلنا

مصر مذهولة 
 منهم لله بتوع الصعيد والىل قاطعوا  ضيعونا كنا زمانا اكتسحنا 
*


----------



## merna lovejesus (18 يونيو 2012)

مهما كانت النتيج اكيد ربنا هيعمل الاحسن لينا ماكان ممكن لو شفيق كسب كاان الاخوان انتقموا من المسيحيين او كانوا قتلوا شفيق اكيد كان برضو هيبقى فى عواقب لفوز شفيق  ..مع ان فور مرسى كارثه بالنسبة لينا ...بس اكيد ربنا ليه حكمه ولسه معرفنهاش ..كله للخير وربنا هو اللى بيحمى شعبه واكيد مش هيسبنا مع انى بصراحه متضايقه كتير وقلقانه بس ربنا موجود واكيد هيتصرف


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 يونيو 2012)

انتظر فالرب لم يدلي بصوت حتي الآن​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

*بدأت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، برئاسة المستشار فاروق سلطان، فى تلقى نتائج اللجان العامة على مستوى المحافظات، حيث وصل إلى اللجنة حتى الآن نتائج 19 محافظة، من بينها محافظة القاهرة بأكملها، والتى يجرى حاليا تجميع تلك النتائج، وتلقى الطعون عليها.

وقال المستشار عمر سلامة، عضو الأمانة العامة باللجنة العليا للانتخابات، إن اللجان العامة أرسلت نتائج الجان الفرعية مجمعة إلى اللجنة الرئاسية التى تقوم بدورها المنوط بها من تجميع نتائج اللجان العامة، مشيراً إلى أن جميع النتائج التى تعلنها حملات المرشحين هى مجرد حسابات خاصة بهم، نتيجة إعلان نتائج اللجان الفرعية، ولا يعتد بتلك النتائج، فإنه من الممكن استبعاد صناديق يطعن عليها، وأن النتائج المجمعة من اللجان العامة هى التى يعتد بها، والتى من الممكن أن يتم الطعن عليها أيضا.

وكشف مصدر قضائى أن الفريق أحمد شفيق تقدم بطعون على عدد من اللجان الفرعية، وذلك لما شابها من مخالفات، وسيتم فحص تلك الطعون، وفى حالة ثبوت جدية الطعن، إما سيعاد فرز الأصوات، أو إعادة تجميع النتائج بالفرز.*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*كلام فارغ وحتى لو ثبت فى مخالفات مش هتتجاوز عشرات مش هتأثر فى النهاية

بلاش تملوا نفسكم بحجج فاضية واعترفوا بالواقع  
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *كلام فارغ وحتى لو ثبت فى مخالفات مش هتتجاوز عشرات مش هتأثر فى النهاية*
> 
> *بلاش تملوا نفسكم بحجج فاضية واعترفوا بالواقع *


 *يخرب بيت الأحباط ...*
*مش فاكر فى الانتخابات الاولانية لما كله قال الاعادة بين*
*حمدين ومرسى ؟؟*
*وطلعت حاجة تانية خالص ..*
*الفرز الرسمى لسة *
*مش يمكن محضرين لنا مفاجأة ( كالعادة ) ؟؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يونيو 2012)

مين عارف---- بس  خلاص بدأت اقنع نفسى بمرسى...... علشان مش عايزا كل شويه يبقا عندى امل و يقع...  اخرتها إيه يعنى هيموتونا!! مش فارقا -- اهو نستريح-- مش من جمالها يعنى...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

*أقنعى نفسك بالعسكر ...*
*لا مرسى ولا شفيق*


----------



## merna lovejesus (18 يونيو 2012)

علم "اليوم السابع" من مصادر مطلعة أن الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية حصل على المركز الأول بعد الفرز النهائى لأصوات الناخبين، متجاوزا منافسه الدكتور محمد مرسى، مرشح جماعة الإخوان بـ 160 ألف صوت. وأوضحت المصادر أن نتيجة الفرز النهائى لأصوات الناخبين سيتم إعلانها خلال ساعات. 


يارب الكلام يكون صح ده لسه شايفه الكلام ده دلوقتى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يونيو 2012)

*صدقونى بقيت خايفا من فوز شفيق.... حاسه ان هيبقا فى مدابح.. و هو نفسه هيغتالوه فى اقرب وقت.....وجود مرسى اعتقد ارحم...يبقا طرطور و خلاص....يمسك البلد فى اسواء مراحل ليها و يوارينا شطرته....*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

*واحد صاحبى لسة حالا بيسألنى *
*هو لو مرسى كسب *
*هيبوس أيد مين ؟؟*
*المرشد ؟*
*وألا طنطاوى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## fouad78 (18 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *استقبل الاخوان مرسي بالتحرير بأغنية "طلع البدر علينا"
> ههههههههههههههههههههه راحت عليك يا حماده *


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *واحد صاحبى لسة حالا بيسألنى *​
> *هو لو مرسى كسب *
> *هيبوس أيد مين ؟؟*
> *المرشد ؟*
> ...


 
* ههههه لا هيبوس ايادى الناس الى امتنعت عن التصويت *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2012)

ها قولولي انا اللي كسبت ولا مييييييين؟؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *واحد صاحبى لسة حالا بيسألنى *
> *هو لو مرسى كسب *
> *هيبوس أيد مين ؟؟*
> *المرشد ؟*
> *وألا طنطاوى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


هيبوس ايدو وش وضهر ويصلي ركعتين شكر لطنطاوي!!!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2012)

*صحيفة فرنسية : مرسي خامس رئيس جمهورية "بدون سلطات"
ترجمة - دينا قدري

6/18/2012   4:16 PM

صحيفة فرنسية : مرسي خامس رئيس جمهورية "بدون سلطات"



تحدثت صحيفة "لوبوان" الفرنسية عن جولة الإعادة من الانتخابات الرئاسية في  مصر ، حيث أوضحت أن العديد من المصريين شعروا بمرارة شديدة لأنه يتعين على  اختيار رئيس الجمهورية من بين الإخواني محمد مرسي و أحد "الفلول" ، الفريق  أحمد شفيق ، آخر رئيس وزراء حسني مبارك.

وصباح اليوم الاثنين ، شعر العديد من المصريين بأنهم تائهون تمامًا ، فهم  لديهم الطاعون والكوليرا. ودون أن تكون النتائج رسمية ، فإنه من المفترض أن  يصبح الإسلامي محمد مرسي خامس رئيس جمهورية في مصر ، ولكنه رئيس بدون  سلطات. فقد سلب الجيش منه تلك الصلاحيات.

وكان المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة قد قام السبت الماضي بحل مجلس الشعب  المنتخب في يناير الماضي. وكان الإخوان المسلمون وجميع الإسلاميين يسيطرون  على 70% من المقاعد فيه. واستند الجيش – بحسب الصحيفة – على قرار واهي من  المحكمة الدستورية العليا.

وكان المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة – الذي توقع فوز محمد مرسي – قد قرر أمس  الأحد تعديلات دستورية تنص على أن رئيس الجمهورية لن يكون لديه أية سلطة  على المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة. ويختار المجلس وزير الدفاع وهو المسئول  عن الجيش وسيشرف غدًا على اختيار اللجنة القادمة المسئولة عن صياغة دستور  جديد.

وتسائلت الصحيفة الفرنسية : هل سيختار العسكر أيضًا رئيس الوزراء في الوقت الذي منحوا فيه أنفسهم السلطة التشريعية؟

شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية - صحيفة فرنسية : مرسي خامس رئيس جمهورية "بدون سلطات"
*


----------



## bob (18 يونيو 2012)

*حاسس ان النتيجة اللي بتتقال دلوقتي دي العاب رخيصة من الاخوان علشان لو النتيجة النهائية فوز شفيق يقولوا التزوير واضح
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

bob قال:


> *حاسس ان النتيجة اللي بتتقال دلوقتي دي العاب رخيصة من الاخوان علشان لو النتيجة النهائية فوز شفيق يقولوا التزوير واضح
> *



*احتمال قائم ..... لأن كل سلوكياتهم حقيرة*


----------



## Ahmad Didat (18 يونيو 2012)

*قناة الجزيرة : نتائج شبه نهائية تؤكد فوز محمد مرسي برئاسة الجمهورية بفارق 971 ألف صوت *


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

Ahmad Didat قال:


> *قناة الجزيرة : نتائج شبه نهائية تؤكد فوز محمد مرسي برئاسة الجمهورية بفارق 971 ألف صوت *



*هههههههههههههههههه
الجزيرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ دى تضعها فى صفيحة القمامة*


----------



## Ahmad Didat (18 يونيو 2012)

merna lovejesus قال:


> علم "اليوم السابع" من مصادر مطلعة أن الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية حصل على المركز الأول بعد الفرز النهائى لأصوات الناخبين، متجاوزا منافسه الدكتور محمد مرسى، مرشح جماعة الإخوان بـ 160 ألف صوت. وأوضحت المصادر أن نتيجة الفرز النهائى لأصوات الناخبين سيتم إعلانها خلال ساعات.
> 
> 
> يارب الكلام يكون صح ده لسه شايفه الكلام ده دلوقتى



*هذه اخر نتائج اليوم السابع ومن موقعهم !!*


----------



## Ahmad Didat (18 يونيو 2012)

*الدكتور محمد مرسي : 12122856

شفيق : 11088062*


----------



## Ahmad Didat (18 يونيو 2012)

*حملة “مرسى” لـ”شفيق”: نتائج تقدم مرشحنا مثبتة بمحاضر رسمية*



http://mubasher.youm7.com/?p=8953




*
الناس نزلت الشارع تحتفل بفوز مرسي خلآص !*


----------



## BITAR (18 يونيو 2012)

*مصر الى اين
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 يونيو 2012)

*انا لى راء تانى يا جماعة  . كل الاصوات 50 ميلون صوت   وعدد اللى راح الانتخاب حولى 42%  فى المية صح  يبقى ازاى بقى مجموع اصوات شفيق على مرسى  تحصل تقريبا الى25 ميلون صوت يعنى تقريبا اكبر من النسبة المفروض يكون الاصوات 22ميلون مش اكتر من 25 ميلون  دة كدة
 حتى يفهمنا الوضع دة ياجماعة ​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 يونيو 2012)

*لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية تراجع الفرز والنتيجة الرسمية.. الخميس
الإثنين 18.06.2012 - 06:21 م




مراجعة فرز الأصوات-صورة ارشيفية
القاهرة-أ ش أ

قال مصدر قضائي مسئول بلجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية إن اللجنة بدأت في تلقي  نتائج عمليات التصويت في جولة الإعادة بالانتخابات الرئاسية التي جرت على  مدى يومي أمس وأمس الأول، من اللجان الانتخابية العامة على مستوى محافظات  الجمهورية.

وأشار المصدر إلى أن اللجنة ستتلقى خلال الساعات القادمة كافة محاضر إحصاء  وتجميع أصوات الناخبين من اللجان العامة، وانها حاليا تقوم بالتدقيق  ومراجعة كافة المحاضر التى وردت إليها من اللجان العامة للتأكد من صحة  عمليات الجمع والإحصاء التى اضطلعت بها..لافتا إلى أن اللجنة تبذل جهودا  مكثفة وتعمل على قدم وساق للانتهاء من عملية المراجعة والإحصاء على مستوى  الجمهورية وصولا إلى النتيجة الإجمالية لعدد الأصوات التى حصل عليها كل  مرشح.

وأوضح أن عملية المراجعة تتضمن مطابقة الأرقام الواردة من لجان الاقتراع  (الفرعية) لأصوات الناخبين مع محاضر الجمع والإحصاء التى قامت بها اللجان  العامة ، للتأكد من الدقة المتناهية لعدد أصوات الناخبين لكل مرشح.

وقال إن اللجنة ستبدأ غدا في تلقي الطعون من المرشحين على نتيجة  الانتخابات، وفحص تلك الطعون على وجه السرعة، والفصل فيها في اليوم التالي  على أن يتم إعلان النتائج النهائية بصورة رسمية يوم الخميس القادم..


صدى البلد*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 يونيو 2012)

فوز مرسى لن يخفنا ابدا ثقتنا بالرب كبيرة جدا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2012)

*مؤيدو "شفيق" يحضرون "عجلين" لمقر الحملة لذبحهم فور إعلان النتيجة*

 *الإثنين، 18 يونيو 2012 - 18:23*






مؤيدو شقيق يستعدون لذبح العجول​​*كتب رامى نوار*​ 
 *وصل أحد مؤيدى  الفريق أحمد شفيق إلى الحملة المركزية للفريق شفيق ومقرها حى الدقى، وأحضر  الشخص الذى وصل إلى الحملة "عجلين" من الباب الجانبى لمقر الحملة، وبصحبته  7 جزارين انتظارا لقرار الإشارة بالذبح، احتفالاً بصعود الفريق أحمد شفيق  فى المؤشرات النهائية بفارق ضئيل عن الدكتور محمد مرسى مرشح جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين.*

* وقال مؤيدو الفريق الذين أحضروا "العجول" إلى مقر الحملة بالدقى، كان ذلك  نذرا نذروه أن يأتوا بعجلين ويذبحوهما، ولكنهم قرروا تأخير ذبحهما قليلا  بعدما طلب منهم أحد أعضاء الحملة التريث وعدم الذبح.*

* فيما منع أعضاء حملة شفيق المتواجدين فى مقر الحملة بحى الدقى، تصوير  "العجول"، تماما قائلين: "ممنوع التصوير بناء على تعليمات المهندس إبراهيم  مناع وزير الطيران السابق ومدير حملة الفريق أحمد شفيق".*

* يأتى ذلك فى الوقت الذى تستمر حملة الفريق أحمد شفيق على التأكيد أنها  متقدمة على حملة المرشح المنافس الدكتور محمد مرسى، وهو نفس الموقف الذى  اتخدتها حملة مرسى، مؤكدة أن مرسى أصبح رئيس مصر، فى الوقت الذى لم تعلن  فيه لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية النتيجة النهائية حتى الآن.*
 *



*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2012)

*توفيق عكاشة: «لو قعدت في مصر الإخوان هايجروني من رجلي»*
* Mon, 06/18/2012 - 16:50*
*



*
* قال توفيق عكاشة في برنامجه «مصر اليوم» على قناة الفراعين الفضائية، إنه  سيكون أول شخص ينتقم منه الإخوان في حال فوزهم، و قال: "أنا أول واحد  هايربطوني من رجلي في عربية، و يلفوا بيا شوارع القاهرة كلها".*

* وتساءل قائلا: "أين رجال و نساء مصر اللي ياكلوا الزلط؟"*

* جاء ذلك تعقيبًا على المؤشرات الأولية لنتيجة الفرز في الانتخابات، والتي  أظهرت تقدم الدكتور محمد مرسي، مرشح الإخوان على الفريق شفيق.*

* سياسة*
* الشروق*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

BITAR قال:


> *مصر الى اين
> *​



*إلى مزبلة الدولة الأخوانية الوهابية​*


----------



## Ahmad Didat (18 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *توفيق عكاشة: «لو قعدت في مصر الإخوان هايجروني من رجلي»*
> * Mon, 06/18/2012 - 16:50*
> *
> 
> ...





*احلا خبر  :99:*


----------



## Ahmad Didat (18 يونيو 2012)

*النتائج الجديدة حسب جريدة اليوم السابع


الدكتور محمد مرسي : 13082786

شفيق : 12395193*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2012)

Ahmad Didat قال:


> *النتائج الجديدة حسب جريدة اليوم السابع
> 
> 
> الدكتور محمد مرسي : 13082786
> ...


*نتيجة بصراحة فى الحمادة.
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

*بورصة مصر تفقد اليوم 7 مليار جنيه*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2012)

*الفنان احمد فيلوكس




**وعن  موقفه من الانتخابات الرئاسية، قال: «أقولها بأعلى صوتى دون خوف، اخترت  الفريق أحمد شفيق لأنه الرجل الأصلح لمصر فى تلك المرحلة، وهو رجل له  تاريخ، يكفى نجاحه فى بناء المطار، كما أنه يريد النهضة الحقيقية لمصر».
** 
** وعن موقف الإسلاميين من الفن  والإبداع أعلن تحديه للإسلاميين قائلا: «هقلب بيتى مسرح والراجل من  الإسلاميين يكلمنى»، وأضاف أنه لا خطورة على الإبداع من الإسلاميين، لأن  الفن متغلغل فى قلوب المصريين.
** 
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*ازيكم

ايه الاخبار 

لسه عندكم امل ولا امل ماتت؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*حملة شفيق بتتدبح عجلين بمناسبة ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ان مرسى كسب

على سبيل وحدة وطنية يعنى ولا ايه مش فاهم 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2012)

خلاص علي قناه الحياه
اعلنوا النتيجه الخاصه بمحافظه القاهره
للاسف مرسي اللي كسب 


مبروك يا مرسي الكرسي


----------



## oesi no (18 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *حملة شفيق بتتدبح عجلين بمناسبة ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ان مرسى كسب
> 
> ...



فين قالوا انهم بيدبحوا عجول


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3214153&postcount=382


----------



## oesi no (18 يونيو 2012)

غريبه اوى
قناة الحياة قالت انه بعد فرز كل اصوات المحافظات 
النتيجة مرسي 51.5 % 
شفيق 48.5 %


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2012)

يخربيت كدا يا جدعان بجد

نصدق مين احنا دلوقت بقي
حمله شفيق ولا قناه الحياه


----------



## oesi no (18 يونيو 2012)

اكيد نصدق قناة الحياة 
العجلين دول اكيد الغدا بتاع الناس اللى جوة المقر
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *مؤيدو "شفيق" يحضرون "عجلين" لمقر الحملة لذبحهم فور إعلان النتيجة*
> 
> *الإثنين، 18 يونيو 2012 - 18:23*
> 
> ...


طب ولو مش كسب  هو هيودو يا ترى العجلين فين:t9:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> غريبه اوى
> قناة الحياة قالت انه بعد فرز كل اصوات المحافظات
> النتيجة مرسي 51.5 %
> شفيق 48.5 %


الجزيره قالت من شويه ومن مصادر خاصه للجزيره ان  مرسي هو اللي كسب


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *توفيق عكاشة: «لو قعدت في مصر الإخوان هايجروني من رجلي»*
> * Mon, 06/18/2012 - 16:50*
> *
> 
> ...


توفيق عكاشه مجهز طيارتو لالمانيا


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

*أكد أحمد سرحان المتحدث الإعلامى لحملة الفريق أحمد شفيق تقدم مرشحه حتى الآن بفارق 250 إلى 260 ألف صوت عن مرشح الإخوان المسلمون دكتور محمد مرسى.

وأرجع سرحان زيادة الفارق بين مرسى وشفيق نتيجة لاستبعاد الأصوات الباطلة. 

وطالب سرحان الشعب المصرى بإنتظار إعلان النتائج الرسمية والتي ستكون مختلفة تماما عن نتائج حملة ‎‫مرسي‏ بعد استبعاد الأصوات الباطلة التي أضافوها لمرشحهم.

وقال إن اللجنة العليا للانتخابات أكدت أنها غير مسئولة عن أى نتائج تعلنها حملة مرسى خاصة فى ظل استمرار عمليات فرز الأصوات فى عدد من المحافظات.

يأتى ذلك فى الوقت الذى أكدت فيه مصادر مطلعة بحملة شفيق عن قيام حملة المرشح المنافس بإضافة عدد كبير من الأصوات الباطلة إلى المجموع النهائى للأصوات فى عدد من اللجان بمختلف المحافظات.*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*ويتوالى الهرتلة

حملة شفيق احنا 51 فى المية

حملة مرسى لا احنا اللى 51 فى المية 
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أكد أحمد سرحان المتحدث الإعلامى لحملة الفريق أحمد شفيق تقدم مرشحه حتى الآن بفارق 250 إلى 260 ألف صوت عن مرشح الإخوان المسلمون دكتور محمد مرسى.
> 
> وأرجع سرحان زيادة الفارق بين مرسى وشفيق نتيجة لاستبعاد الأصوات الباطلة.
> 
> ...



 دة حلوة روح مش اكتر  . ربنا معنا جميعا


----------



## oesi no (18 يونيو 2012)

ياجدعان ما لجان المحافظات اعلنت نتايجها والمجموع قال انه مرسي كسب وشفيق خسر
هل فيه مجال للمناقشة بعد كدة
مش فاهم بصراحة !!!!!


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*ومرسى يحتفل 

وشفيق يحتفل 

ومرسى رايح قصة العروبة وشفيق بيحمل عربية العفش

انتوا بلد مسخرة 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (18 يونيو 2012)

المجلس العسكرى هو اللى كسب انتخابات الرئاسه :new6:


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*الف مبروك للمجلس العسكرى مع انه مكنش مترشح

فى حد تانى عنده اى نتيجة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## Ahmad Didat (18 يونيو 2012)

*جميع القنوات والاعلام والصحف المصرية تؤكد تقدم مرسي *


----------



## SALVATION (18 يونيو 2012)

نفى المستشار حاتم بجاتو الأمين العام للجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية ما تردد عن تأكيد مصادر باللجنة لأنباء تقدم مرشح الحرية والعدالة الدكتور محمد مرسي في الانتخابات الرئاسية.
 وقال بجاتو، في مقابلة مع قناة الأون تي في اليوم، "هذا الخبر مكذوب ولم يصدر من اللجنة ..لا علاقة لنا بهذه النتائج والعبرة بالنتيجة النهائية التي ستصدرها اللجنة."
 وأضاف "لكل من المرشحين الحق في الطعن على النتيجة النهائية خلال 24 ساعة من إعلانها واللجنة ستطبق القانون."


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ياجدعان ما لجان المحافظات اعلنت نتايجها والمجموع قال انه مرسي كسب وشفيق خسر
> هل فيه مجال للمناقشة بعد كدة
> مش فاهم بصراحة !!!!!



*نحن ننقل الاخبار المرتبطة بالموضوع ..... ولسنا صانعي لتلك الاخبار*


----------



## BITAR (18 يونيو 2012)

*الى كل مقاطعين الانتخابات
وكل من ابطل صوته
مع كامل احترامى
اقول ربنا يسامحكم

*​


----------



## oesi no (18 يونيو 2012)

*                             «العسكري» يعين اللواء عبد المؤمن فودة رئيسًا لديوان رئاسة الجمهورية*

*تعليقات:                                 0* شارك بتعليقك 


*                                                  نشر فى يوم                         الإثنين 18 يونيو 2012 - 7:40 م                          ا                         آخر تحديث يوم                         الإثنين 18 يونيو 2012 - 8:00 م                          ا                         بتوقيت القاهرة                     *















*                             سمر الجمل                                                                                           * *أصدر المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي، رئيس  المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، قرارًا بتعيين اللواء أركان حرب عبد المؤمن  عبد البصير السيد فودة، كبير الياوران، رئيسًا لديوان رئاسة الجمهورية.*

 وقرر المشير تشكيل لجنة برئاسة الجمهورية للشؤون المالية والأفراد  برئاسة فودة، وعضوية 4 من العاملين برئاسة الجمهورية؛ هم: مصطفى طلعت  الشافعي، ومدحت أحمد صدقي، ومحمود سيد محمود شريف، والعميد محمد حسنى السيد  شرف.

  وصدر القرار، حسب الجريدة الرسمية يوم الخميس الماضي 14 – 6 - 2012.


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*طيب والمبدأ

يعوروا مبدأهم ويسلموا دم الشهداء لقاتلهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

استحالة 

بس نسلم دم المصريين كلهم لجماعة ارهابية احسن 
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*يتوافد العشرات  من أنصار المرشح الرئاسي الفريق أحمد شفيق، حاليا، على مقر حملته  الانتخابية بحي الدقي في القاهرة، بالطبول والزغاريد والتصفيق الجماعي،  مرددين هتافات "الرئيس شفيق"، ملوحين بعلامة النصر في الشوارع المؤدية إلى  مقر الحملة.

الوطن

شكلهم هيملوا زار بلدى علشان شفيق يكسب 
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 يونيو 2012)

* كل نفس تخاف ​*




* الرد السريع*



​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*أعلنت حملة الفريق أحمد شفيق عن تقدم  مرشحها بفارق 250 ألف صوت عن منافسه الدكتور محمد مرسي مرشح حزب الحرية  والعدالة الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين .

وأرجعت الحملة سبب التقدم إلى استبعاد الأصوات الباطلة، مؤكدا أن اللجنة  العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية قد أعلنت أنها غير مسئولة عن ما تنشره حملة  مرسي .

يذكر أن حملة مرسي قد أعلنت عن فوز مرشحها أمس قبل الانتهاء من فرز جميع اللجان على مستوى الجمهورية .



الاصوات الباطلة مبتتكتبش فى صالح اى مرشح فى محاضر الفرز اصلا 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

*وزى ما احنا شايفين ..التراس شفيق على يمينكم بالزى الأحمر التقليدى*
*وألتراس مورسى على الشمال بالزى الأبيض التقليدى *
*ونحن فى انتظار صافرة ( نهاية المباراة ) مع حكمنا الدولى*
*كابتن طنطاوى* ....


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*يخلوهم هما الاتنين رؤساء ونخلص 
*


----------



## BITAR (18 يونيو 2012)

*فى الاسكندريه
 عدد الأصوات الباطلة  74477 صوتا.
منكم لله يا بعدا
اشربوا من المالح
لما المصايف تتلغى وتصبح حرام
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*الأخوان ارادوا استباق النتيجة بإعلان فوزهم ..... حتى إذا أعلنت اللجنة فوز شفيق يكون هذا مبرر لأشعال الشارع ....... والأغبياء فى الشعب بالهبل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

*أعلن المستشار مسعد أبو سعدة، رئيس اللجنة القضائية لانتخابات الرئاسة بالإسكندرية، النتيجة النهائية فى الإسكندرية وبشكلها الرسمى عن فوز المرشح محمد مرسى بإجمالى أصوات 974951 صوتا، بينما حصل شفيق على 718223 صوتا بفارق 256728 صوتا.

وقال المستشار إن عدد الناخبين الذين أدلو بأصواتهم فى الإسكندرية هو 1,767,651 صوتا، وكانت نسبة الأصوات الصحيحة هى 1,693,174 صوتا، بينما ارتفع عدد الأصوات الباطلة إلى صوت 74477 صوتا. *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 يونيو 2012)

*كلمه وجعاني عايز اقولها 

اي  قلم هاخده علي قفايا من النظام الجديد 
أهداء مني لكل  من قاطع الانتخابات


سلام 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

*قناة المحور الآن ... تعلن تقدم شفيق




​*


----------



## BITAR (18 يونيو 2012)

*حاورينى يا تيتا
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قناة المحور الآن ... تعلن تقدم شفيق*


*حضرتك لو قلبت على الحياة الأحمر*
*هتلاقى مورسى هو اللى متقدم ...هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حضرتك لو قلبت على الحياة الأحمر*
> *هتلاقى مورسى هو اللى متقدم ...هههههههههههههههه*



*صح ...... كلها أجتهادات .... ولنا ثواب لو أخطأنا ..... والله أعلم*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (18 يونيو 2012)

[COLOR="Navy"]ياناس تعبتونا حرام عليكم 
مين اللي فاز ابوس ايديكم​​[/COLOR]


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

Thunder Coptic قال:


> ياناس تعبتونا حرام عليكم
> مين اللي فاز ابوس ايديكم​






*قالنالك ...... المجلس العسكرى ..... والأخر طرطور ... لومؤاخذه*


----------



## BITAR (18 يونيو 2012)

*حد فاهم حاجة
 حركة "حماس" في غزة تحتفل بفوز استبن المرشد​ 


​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

*اخبار مُسربة: اعادة الانتخابات فى 12 محافظة بسبب تسويد البطاقات لصالح مرسى *


----------



## Twin (18 يونيو 2012)

مين رايح فين ؟​


----------



## Twin (18 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اخبار مُسربة: اعادة الانتخابات فى 12 محافظة بسبب تسويد البطاقات لصالح مرسى *


 
*يعني ايه اعادة الأنتخابات في 12 محافظة ؟*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اخبار مُسربة: اعادة الانتخابات فى 12 محافظة بسبب تسويد البطاقات لصالح مرسى *



اعتقد لو حصل اغلب الناس هتعند اكتر ومش هتنزل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

BITAR قال:


> *حد فاهم حاجة​*
> 
> *حركة "حماس" في غزة تحتفل بفوز استبن المرشد*​​​
> ​


*كانوا زملا فى سجن المرج ....*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يونيو 2012)

*


Twin قال:







أنقر للتوسيع...

**
هما ماسكين ادين بعض وحالفين ماحد يسيب التانى ولا إيه إيه النتيجة الغريبه دى؟* *
بتفكرنى بمباريات المصارعة الحرة!!!!!!!!!!
النتيجة فى آخر الجولة.
*​*
مين رايح فين ؟​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اخبار مُسربة: اعادة الانتخابات فى 12 محافظة بسبب تسويد البطاقات لصالح مرسى *



* يارت اللى يكتب حاجة يحط  اسم الموقع  . طيب انت متاكد من المعلومات دة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * يارت اللى يكتب حاجة يحط  اسم الموقع  . طيب انت متاكد من المعلومات دة *



*معلومة على الفيس ...... ولا توجد معلومة واحدة مؤكدة .....*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*صلوا على النبى يا جماعة كله كلام فارغ 
*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (18 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قالنالك ...... المجلس العسكرى ..... والأخر طرطور ... لومؤاخذه*



متهيالي اللي فاز ---------------------------- الشعب
big -----big ---------------خذوق لامؤخذه


----------



## Twin (18 يونيو 2012)

*انا أريد وأنت تريد ... ومسيح مصر ,,, من أجل مصر ,,, يفعل ما يريد ,,, وما هو صالح لشعبه*


*فيارب ... من أجل شعبك ... ومن أجل كنيستك ... فلتفعل ما هو صالح لنا ... ولمجد أسمك في أرضك*
*ونحن علي ثقة أن المر الذي تختاره لنا ... خيراً من الشهد الذي نختاره لأنفسنا*

*ومع ذلك ... نأتي أليك ,,, لنذكرك ,,, فقط ,,, بقولك ... مبارك شعبي مصر*






*سيبوها بقي علي ربنا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

*الشيخ محمد مرسى والشيخ حسان يتفقان علي ان يؤمان الصلاه الجمعه القادمه بميدان التحرير*


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *صلوا على النبى يا جماعة كله كلام فارغ
> *



*   . احنا مش بصلى على حد حد ياعم احنا بنصلى الى رب الملوك ورب الارباب ورب الجنود ينفع دة معاك واسمة يسوع . المسيح . رب المجد . رب الجنود . رب الارباب.  ملك الملوك. *


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الشيخ محمد مرسى والشيخ حسان يتفقان علي ان يؤمان الصلاه الجمعه القادمه بميدان التحرير*



* خير خير خير مش قالو افى قداس وقتها ومعاهم ولاخلاص*


----------



## fredyyy (18 يونيو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *مين رايح فين ؟*​


 
*الأولاني ...  راح للتاني وقال له *

*ممكن تقبلني عجلة في طيارة سعادتك *

*قاله ... لا لا لا ... ممكن تنام مني في أي مؤتمر *

*خدوه لعبدو العجلاتي ... يظبَّطه *

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *

.


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

*أظهرت نتائج الفرز النهائية، غير الرسمية بمحافظة القاهرة، تقدم الفريق أحمد شفيق على الدكتور محمد مرسي، مرشح جماعة الإخوان السملمين بفارق 353 ألف صوت.

حيث حصل «شفيق» على مليون و880 ألفا و160 صوتا بنسبة 51.5%، بينما حصل «مرسي» على مليون و505 آلاف و136 صوتا بنسبة 48.5%.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

*أعلن حزب الحرية والعدالة من فوق منصتهم التي نصبوها مساء اليوم الاثنين بميدان التحرير أن الشيخ محمد حسان-الداعية الإسلامي- سيكون خطيب الجمعة القادمة في التحرير.

وأكدوا أن د. محمد مرسي - مرشح الحزب بانتخابات الرئاسة- سيؤدي القسم الجمهوري أمام جموع الشعب المصري في التحرير يوم الجمعة القادم كدلالة رمزية على أن الشرعية هي للشعب وحده قبل أي سلطة، وأن الشعب هو مصدر السلطات.
وأضاف أعضاء الحزب في الميدان أن العديد من رموز المجتمع سوف يحضرون القسم الجمهوري بالتحرير الجمعة القادم.


اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - مرسى يؤدى اليمين بالتحرير وحسان يخطب الجمعة *


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2012)

*https://www.facebook.com/#

*


----------



## BITAR (18 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أعلن حزب الحرية والعدالة من فوق منصتهم التي نصبوها مساء اليوم الاثنين بميدان التحرير أن الشيخ محمد حسان-الداعية الإسلامي- سيكون خطيب الجمعة القادمة في التحرير.
> 
> وأكدوا أن د. محمد مرسي - مرشح الحزب بانتخابات الرئاسة- سيؤدي القسم الجمهوري أمام جموع الشعب المصري في التحرير يوم الجمعة القادم كدلالة رمزية على أن الشرعية هي للشعب وحده قبل أي سلطة، وأن الشعب هو مصدر السلطات.
> وأضاف أعضاء الحزب في الميدان أن العديد من رموز المجتمع سوف يحضرون القسم الجمهوري بالتحرير الجمعة القادم.
> ...


*على اساس حلف اليمين فى التحرير
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الشيخ محمد مرسى والشيخ حسان يتفقان علي ان يؤمان الصلاه الجمعه القادمه بميدان التحرير*


*(( يؤمان )) أزاى يعنى ؟؟*
*واحد يقول سمع الله لمن حمده*
*والتانى يقول ربنا ولك الحمد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*إلا فين المعونة ياعم الشيخ حسان  ؟؟*


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 يونيو 2012)

عجائب توفيق عكاشة
[YOUTUBE]I36b0TIeyEw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*دا احنا هنشوف ايام مطينة بطين

هما مش ملاحظين ان محدش فرحان غيرهم 
*


----------



## fredyyy (18 يونيو 2012)

BITAR قال:


> *على اساس حلف اليمين فى التحرير*​




*يعني *

*نيو لوك *

*وإجتماعات الرئاسة في حديقة الأورمان *

.


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *إلا فين المعونة ياعم الشيخ حسان  ؟؟*



*وزعها فى الجهاد فى سبيل الأخوان ....... عندك مانع ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

fredyyy قال:


> *يعني *
> 
> *نيو لوك *
> 
> ...



*والشيخ ونيس هايظبتلهم المسائل ....... خبرة بقى*


----------



## The Antiochian (18 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *(( يؤمان )) أزاى يعنى ؟؟*
> *واحد يقول سمع الله لمن حمده*
> *والتانى يقول ربنا ولك الحمد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *إلا فين المعونة ياعم الشيخ حسان ؟؟*


*ديو هههههه*


----------



## fredyyy (18 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *دا *





apostle.paul قال:


> *احنا هنشوف ايام مطينة بطين*




*طين شوكي *

*والا طين برشومي *

.


----------



## Ahmad Didat (18 يونيو 2012)

*اليوم السابع 

الدكتور محمد مرسي : 13082786
شفيق : 12395193

*


----------



## Ahmad Didat (18 يونيو 2012)

*جريدة الأهرام 

الدكتور محمد مرسي : 12690570
شفيق : 11606966*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *وزعها فى الجهاد فى سبيل الأخوان ....... عندك مانع ؟؟؟؟*


*نوهائى ...ربنا يزيد ويبارك*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

*الا هو مرسى هيعين مين رئيس وزرا

بديع ولا الشاطر؟
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *دا احنا هنشوف ايام مطينة بطين
> 
> هما مش ملاحظين ان محدش فرحان غيرهم
> *


ليه الخوف ده كلو من حكم الاخوان مش يمكن يطلع اسحن من حكم مبارك..
انا شوفت ليه مقابله ع قناة المحور قبل الانتخابات بكام يوم كده
والمذيع طرح عليه اسئله كتير بخصوص المسيحيين كان ردو طبيعي جدا..وقال انا مش هغصب ع حد ولا هدخل بيوت اغصبهم ع اعتناق الاسلام..وكمان اتكلم عن دور العباده وقال الموضوع ده واخد بالو منو اوي..ولهم الحق المسيحيين انهم يبنو كنايسهم ويطلع ليهم تصريحات .. يعني انا مشوفتش منو اي كلام يجعل الشعب المصري يخاف اوي من حكم الاخوان او مرسي بالذات..
الا اذا كان كلام فقطط..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *الا هو مرسى هيعين مين رئيس وزرا*
> 
> *بديع ولا الشاطر؟*


 *وهو ماله ومال الوزارة ؟؟؟؟!!!*


----------



## ahraf ayad (18 يونيو 2012)

ياعم عبود قولي الله يخليك هي الارقام بتغيير بناء عن اية والا العفاريت اشتغلت


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

> *وهو ماله ومال الوزارة ؟؟؟؟!!!*



*هو مش المفروض من اختصاصاته بيختار رئيس الوزرا؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2012)

> ليه الخوف ده كلو من حكم الاخوان مش يمكن يطلع اسحن من حكم مبارك..
> انا شوفت ليه مقابله ع قناة المحور قبل الانتخابات بكام يوم كده
> والمذيع طرح عليه اسئله كتير بخصوص المسيحيين كان ردو طبيعي جدا..وقال انا  مش هغصب ع حد ولا هدخل بيوت اغصبهم ع اعتناق الاسلام..وكمان اتكلم عن دور  العباده وقال الموضوع ده واخد بالو منو اوي..ولهم الحق المسيحيين انهم يبنو  كنايسهم ويطلع ليهم تصريحات .. يعني انا مشوفتش منو اي كلام يجعل الشعب  المصري يخاف اوي من حكم الاخوان او مرسي بالذات..
> الا اذا كان كلام فقطط..



*لا دا مش كلام وبس دا نصب علنى

الا لما كان مبارك موجود كانت الاسلمة عينى عينك

امال لما مرشح رب قريش المنزل من فوق سبع سماوات هيعمل ايه

دول كدابين اسالى البلاد الىل حكموها وهتقولك *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

ahraf ayad قال:


> ياعم عبود قولي الله يخليك هي الارقام بتغيير بناء عن اية والا العفاريت اشتغلت


*فيه مواقع بتحجب نتائج لجان*
*اما عن عدم معرفة او أستهبال*
*وحرب اعصاب بين المرشحين ...*
*النتيجة النهائية فى يد اللجنة العليا للرئاسة لأن فيه لجان ربما تتلغى أو تتعاد ...كل اللى بنقراه عبارة عن* *تكهنات وأجتهادات تجميع ...*
*أية اللى هتعمتدوا اللجنة وأية اللى مش هتعتمدوا هيبان يوم الخميس *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هو مش المفروض من اختصاصاته بيختار رئيس الوزرا؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 *أحنا أول دولة فى التاريخ*
*تنتخب رئيس جمهورية ولا يعرف ماهى صلاحياته*
*هو فيه دستور اصلاً ؟؟؟*
*اذا كان المشير بيعين رئيس ديوان الجمهورية من قبل ما نعرف هو مين ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *لا دا مش كلام وبس دا نصب علنى
> 
> الا لما كان مبارك موجود كانت الاسلمة عينى عينك
> 
> ...


احبطني ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أحنا أول دولة فى التاريخ*
> *تنتخب رئيس جمهورية ولا يعرف ماهى صلاحياته*
> *هو فيه دستور اصلاً ؟؟؟*
> *اذا كان المشير بيعين رئيس ديوان الجمهورية من قبل ما نعرف هو مين ؟؟؟؟*


يا بختكم عندكم ريس  شغال بريموت


----------



## ahraf ayad (18 يونيو 2012)

البس ياشعب علشان خارجين مشوارصغير ومش راجعين


----------



## ahraf ayad (18 يونيو 2012)

بجاتو بيعلن دلوقت نتيجة اصوات الخارج يارب خير


----------



## Alexander.t (18 يونيو 2012)

تفتكرو انتخابات الرئاسه دى ليها لازمه
بعد الاعلان الدستورى المكمل ؟
احنا بنضحك ع نفسنا
قولتلكم المجلس العسكرى هو اللى كسب انتخابات الرياسه محدش صدق
بس انشالله هتصدقو
مرسى اللى هياخدها لان الحكومه مقدرتش تزور زى الجوله الاؤلى وعشان كده نزل اعلان دستورى مكمل يحدد اختصاصات الرئيس
اللى هو اصلا من غير اختصاصات دلوقتى
عليه العوض ومنه العوض فى مصر والسبب العسكر والاخوان !


----------



## Abd elmassih (18 يونيو 2012)

المجلس العسكرى تقريبا هيشارك مرسى الحكم بالنصف بعد الاعلان الدستورى المكمل​


----------



## Abd elmassih (18 يونيو 2012)

*انا مش قادر* ا*صدق ان هذا المرسى هيبقى رئيس مصر*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

*أعلن المستشار حاتم بجاتو أمين عام اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية رئيس اللجنة العامة المشرفة على انتخابات المصريين بالخارج مساء اليوم الاثنين نتائج تصويت المصريين بالخارج فى سفارات وبعثات مصر الدبلوماسية.

وقال بجاتو، في ختام اجتماع اللجنة الذي استمر لأكثر من 10 ساعات، إن نتيجة تصويت المصريين فى سفارة مصر بالرياض كانت حصول الدكتور محمد مرسى على 76517 صوتاً مقابل 7987 صوتاً للفريق أحمد شفيق.

وأضاف بجاتو أن مندوب المرشح الفريق أحمد شفيق حاول إبطال 3000 صوت وردت بالبريد للتصويت الجماعى، إلا أن رئيس اللجنة رفض ذلك واكتفى باستبعاد الأصوات الجماعية لـ 12 صوتًا.

وفى سفارة مصر بمسقط حصل الدكتور محمد مرسى على 4054 أصوات مقابل 1181 للفريق أحمد شفيق من بين 5235 صوتا صحيحا، وتم إبطال 108 أصوات..

 وفى صنعاء حصل مرسى على 208 أصوات وحصل شفيق على 59 صوتا فيما تم إبطال تسعة أصوات.

وفى طرابلس حصل مرسى على 310 أصوات مقابل 177 صوتا لشفيق فيما تم إبطال 14 صوتا.

وفى الجزائر حصل مرسى على 166 صوتا مقابل 139 صوتا لشفيق وتم إبطال 18 صوتا،

وفى المنامة حصل مرسى على 2799 صوتا مقابل 758 صوتا لشفيق وتم إبطال 123 صوتا.

وفى نواكشوط حصل مرسى على 19 صوتا مقابل 12 صوتا لشفيق وتم إبطال صوتين.. 

وفى تونس حصل مرسى على 21 صوتا وشفيق على 53 صوتا وتم إبطال 13 صوتا.. 

وفى الرباط حصل مرسى على 54 صوتا مقابل 41 صوتا لشفيق وتم إبطال 13 صوتا .


*


----------



## Abd elmassih (18 يونيو 2012)

اصوات المصريين فى الخارج المفروض تتلغى لسببين 
*اولهما بتتلعب فيها وبتتزور خاصة فى الخليج
ثانيهما محدش بيشيل الطين غير المصريين اللى بالداخل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يونيو 2012)

*قال المستشار فاروق سلطان، رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، إن «اللجنة ما زالت تواصل تلقي النتائج من محافظات الجمهورية المختلفة، ولا علاقة للجنة بما يصدر من بيانات عن حملات المرشحين».
وطالب «سلطان» في تصريحات خاصة لــ«المصري اليوم»، مساء الاثنين، الجميع بـ«انتظار الإعلان الرسمي عن النتائج، في مؤتمر صحفي عالمي، خلال الأربعاء أو الخميس نهاية الأسبوع الجاري»، مشيرًا إلى أن «اللجنة التزمت بتنفيذ القانون فيما يتعلق بتسليم مندوبي المرشحين صور محاضر الفرز، وإعلان النتيجة أمام وسائل الإعلام المختلفة».
أضاف: «ما زلنا نقوم بتجميع النتائج ومطابقتها بمحاضر الفرز التي تتسلمها اللجنة تباعًا من المحافظات المختلفة»، متوقعًا «اكتمال وصول نتائج جميع المحافظات إلى اللجنة العليا صباح الثلاثاء، بالتوازي مع تلقي الطعون على نتائج اللجان العامة من المرشحين».*


----------



## Ahmad Didat (18 يونيو 2012)

اليوم السابع :


"الحرية والعدالة" يعلن مشاركته فى فعاليات رفض "الإعلان الدستورى".. ويقول لـ "العسكرى": احترم "الشعب" وسلم السلطة التنفيذية لـ"الرئيس".. ويطالبه بحماية نتائج "الفرز" من التزوير

http://www1.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=709841&SecID=12




*اتوقع ان مرسي اصبح بنسبة 100% الرئيس القادم ولا ماكان حزب الحرية والعدالة بدأ بالدخول في مناوشات مع المجلس العسكري بخصوص الدستور*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 يونيو 2012)

المستشار بجاتو: النتيجة الرسمية الخميس.. وغير قابلة للطعن نهائياً








اختار الشعب أول رئيس جمهورية بعد ثورة 25 يناير وذلك في انتخابات حرة نزيهة شهد بها ولها العالم أجمع.
أشارت نتائج فرز 81% من اللجان علي مستوي الجمهورية إلي حصول د.محمد مرسي  مرشح الحرية والعدالة علي 10 ملايين و532 ألفاً و58 صوتاً مقابل حصول  الفريق أحمد شفيق علي 9 ملايين و532 ألفاً و639 صوتاً بنسبة 52% إلي 48%  وذلك حسب البيان الصادر عن حزب الحرية والعدالة في ساعة مبكرة من صباح  اليوم وتدور بين المرشحين منافسة شرسة حتي آخر صندوق وينتظر أن تحسم  محافظتا القاهرة والجيزة المعركة بعد انتهاء الفرز عصر اليوم.
أكدت النتائج تقدم د.محمد مرسي في محافظات الوادي الجديد ومطروح وأسيوط  والمنيا وأسوان وسوهاج والأقصر والبحر الأحمر والشرقية بينما يتقدم أحمد  شفيق في المنوفية والغربية والدقهلية والقليوبية.
من جهة أخري أكد المستشار حاتم بجاتو أمين عام اللجنة العليا للانتخابات  الرئاسية أن النتيجة الرسمية سوف يتم إعلانها يوم الخميس القادم وأنها غير  قابلة للطعن نهائياً. مشيراً إلي أنه سيتم اليوم إعلان نتائج تصويت  المصريين بالخارج بمقر وزارة الخارجية.
أوضح أن المخالفات التي شهدتها العملية الانتخابية لم تؤثر علي إرادة  الناخبين وحذر المواطنين من الانسياق وراء نتائج الفرز التي تعلن علي  الفضائيات.
تغطية شاملة داخل العدد


المساء


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 يونيو 2012)

حملة «شفيق»: نتوقع الفوز بنسبة 52% و«حملة مرسى» تخدع الشعب









منسق حملة شفيق يرفض أرقام حملة مرسى

اتهم أحمد سرحان، المتحدث الإعلامى لحملة الفريق أحمد شفيق، حملة الدكتور  محمد مرسى، وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بأنها تريد السطو المسلح على نتيجة  الانتخابات الرئاسية، دون وجه حق، عن طريق إعلانهم فوز مرشحهم فى انتخابات  الرئاسة قبل انتهاء عمليات الفرز رسمياً خلال مؤتمر صحفى عقدته «حملة  مرسى»، فجر الاثنين، مشيراً إلى رفضهم استباق المرشح الآخر الإعلان الرسمى  عن النتائج ومحاولته اختطاف الانتخابات بادعاء الفوز الكاذب. 

وأكد أن الحملة تتوقع فوز مرشحها بنسبة تتراوح بين 51% 52%، وقال إنه كان  يجب على حملة مرسى ألا تسخر من الشعب ولا من الشرعية والقانون، وأن عليها  الالتزام بقرارات اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية؛ لأنها وحدها من تعلن  من هو رئيس مصر، وليس أن يبادر الإخوان بذلك، وأشار إلى أن الإعلان المفاجئ  عن نتيجة لم تتحقق هو محاولة لفرض أمر من اثنين؛ إما وضع اليد على منصب  رئيس الجمهورية قبل إعلان النتائج الرسمية، أو الادعاء بحدوث تزوير، حين  تعلن النتائج التى يثقون بأنها ستكشف تفوق مرشحهم. 

وأوضح أن «حملة شفيق» ستتقدم بعدة طعون على العملية الانتخابية اليوم وفقاً  للموعد المحدد قانوناً أمام اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية للمطالبة  بإعادة الانتخابات فى بعض المحافظات، رغم أن المؤشرات التى لديها تثبت أنهم  متقدمون، رغم ارتكاب مخالفات من المرشح المنافس، وقال: لقد شاب الانتخابات  الكثير من الثغرات الفادحة والتجاوزات الحادة والمخالفات الجسيمة  والمؤثرة. 

وشكك سرحان فى سلامة العملية الانتخابية، قائلاً: «هناك شكوك عميقة فى  دقتها وشفافيتها بعد تعرضها لعملية انتهاك خطيرة وغير مسبوقة فى جرمها،  تمثلت فى طبع المطابع الأميرية بطاقات التصويت لاثنتى عشرة محافظة بطريقة  مخالفة للقانون بما فى ذلك التصويت المسبق والمطبوع لصالح الطرف الآخر،  علماً بأن مسئولى اللجنة العليا أعلنوا أكثر من مرة عن وجود تحقيقات جارية  فى هذه المخالفات». 


وأكد أن الانتخابات تعرضت لعملية تزوير  ممنهج من قِبل الإخوان المسلمين على رأسها عمليات تسويد البطاقات فى الكثير  من اللجان، بالإضافة إلى عمليات شراء الأصوات، وترويع الناخبين، وتوزيع  الأقلام السحرية الجارى التحقيق بشأنها، مشيراً إلى أن هناك أيضاً عمليات  غير قانونية فى عملية التصويت فى الخارج خصوصاً فى المملكة العربية  السعودية، التى شابها العوار وعدم الدقة بما يخالف القانون.​

الوطن


----------



## rania79 (19 يونيو 2012)




----------



## نصر 29 (19 يونيو 2012)

الواحد بيقرأ تعليقات كثيرين ويتعجب ويحزن وساعات يضحك .. 

لأن فى كثير من التعليقات فيها كميه من سوء الادب بلا مبرر غريبه !!! 
طيب خلى مرسى وحش وهايخرب البلد اللى بيعلق بالالفاظ المسيئه هو اللى هايعمر البلد انسان فاقد للأدب هاينتج عمل جيد او هايربى طفل كويس عشان يطلع انسان كويس ويفيد البلد .. فين العقول انا مستغرب وساعات بضحك .

على رأى احمد زكى فى فيلم ضد الحكومه ( كلنا فاسدون ) 

اذا جالنا ملاك من السماء يحكمنا و نحن بهذه الحاله فماذا عساه ان يصنع .. هل رئيس الدوله ايا كان من هو هل سيمتلك عصا سحريه يعمر بها البلد ام سيعمرها بهذا الشعب وهذا الجيل من الشباب 

فاذا كان هذا مستوى هذا الجيل من الشباب بهذا التردى الاخلاقى والعلمى والثقافى .. فأبشروا لو نزل علينا ملك من السماء فلن يستطيع ان يفعل شيئا .

يا كل صاحب ثقافه ضحله هذا صراع على التأثير فيما هو قادم  تتداخل فيه العوامل الاقليميه والدوليه و التوازنات الداخليه صراع بين دوله قديمه مازالت اركانها قائمه فى الجهاز الادارى و الاقتصادى .. وبين تيارات جديده ودماء جديده ايا كانت مرجعيتها ويقف بينهما جيل من العسكريين يحاول ان يحافظ على عمودين اثنين الاول ان يجد لمؤسسته العسكريه موطىء قدم فى تحديد شكل الدوله القادمه (علمانيه ) والثانى ان ينتزع استقلاليه فى كل ما يختص بالعسكريه 

هذه نفسيتهم ولا يلاموا عليها .. 

حينما نهضت تركيا لم تنهض من خلال العسكريين بل على العكس من جعل دخل الفرد التركى يتضاعف 12 مره هو حزب اسلامى اخذ وقته وهضم تطورات المراحل المختلفه وعدل مساره اكثر من مره من خلال الممارسه السياسيه حتى وصل لأفضل اسلوب 

لكن بهذا المنطق المتهلهل الذى نسمعه نقول شئين اثنين الاول ان الفكر المسيحى ينزوى يوما بعد يوم لأنه انغلق على نفسه و اصبح بكل الصدق فى الدرك الاسفل من الثقافه فأصبح معظم الشباب المسيحى لا يفعل الا ان يسب ويشتكى ويسب ويشتكى ويسب ويشتكى 

ما هو بديلك انت هات عشره سياسيين مسيحيين مخضرمين ندخلهم وزارات يكونوا عملوا بالسياسه والعمل العام مدة عشر سنوات حتى 

ثانيا انه اذا اعتمدنا سياسه الاقصاء لكل تيار لأنه لا يعجب فصيل ما لن يتطور فكر اى تيار للافضل لكى ينهض بمصر 

فبصراحه لا يوجد تيار سياسى واحد على الساحه قادر على ايجاد الحل فى الصباح لمصر لكن الحل سينبع من داخل الممارسه السياسيه الفعليه فلو لم تترك تركيا الحزب الاسلامى يعمل ويخطىء فى البدايه لما تطور فكره و وصل بتركيا لما هى فيه الان 

فيا ليت من حبس عقله فى دائرة الشكوى والسباب المغلقه يخرج من دائرته المغلقه وينفتح على الجميع لأنه بجهله يزوى نفسه وطائفته قبل ان يسهم بدون ان يشعر انه يسهم فى الاضرار ببلده وهو يظن انه يحسن صنعا 

هذه الكلمات كتبتها ليس دفاعا عن احد لكن حبا فى بلدى التى لن تنهض بمرسى ولا بغير مرسى بل ستنهض بكل المصريين .. فعلى فرض ان مرسى سيكون رئيس سىء ..

فصدقونى افضل ان يكون لدينا رئيس سىء من ان يكون لدينا شعب سىء .. فلو اننا اخيار كمجموع لن يؤثر فينا سوء فرد واحد ولكن ماذا عساه ان يصنع فرد واحد امام مجموع سىء


----------



## Critic (19 يونيو 2012)

> فصدقونى افضل ان يكون لدينا رئيس سىء من ان يكون لدينا شعب سىء


عندك حق
الشعب نفسه رجعى ولو اتحكمنا بأى حد هنفضل نرجع لورا , واكبر دليل ان الشعب لما جاتله فرصة للديمقراطية انتخب اخوان وسلف , قلنا ماشى , قاموا اثبتوا فشلهم فى مجلش الشعب , راح الشعب انتخبهم تانى فى الرياسة ,فيه كدة يا ناس !! الشعب ده متخلف وعمره ما بيتعلم من غلطاته !



> فأصبح معظم الشباب المسيحى لا يفعل الا ان يسب ويشتكى ويسب ويشتكى ويسب ويشتكى


عندك حق بجد , ثقافة "انا الضحية" بقت ماشية عند معظم القبط اليومين دول , ده نتيجة ظلم وذل وانكسار "بقناع روحى" لسنين عديدة , وده طبعا امر غلط واعتقد ان كتير بدأوا يتخلصوا منه


----------



## نصر 29 (19 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> عندك حق
> الشعب نفسه رجعى ولو اتحكمنا بأى حد هنفضل نرجع لورا , واكبر دليل ان الشعب لما جاتله فرصة للديمقراطية انتخب اخوان وسلف , قلنا ماشى , قاموا اثبتوا فشلهم فى مجلش الشعب , راح الشعب انتخبهم تانى فى الرياسة ,فيه كدة يا ناس !! الشعب ده متخلف وعمره ما بيتعلم من غلطاته !


لا لا اسمحلى اختلف معاك .. لأن هى دى الكارثه ان كل اللى يخالف رأى التانى فنقوم نقول عليه متخلف .. حتى لو الاخوان والسلفيين وحشين العوام من الشعب ده مش متخلفين ولا حاجه المتخلف الحقيقى هو اللى اتعلم ومعملش حاجه باللى اتعلمه وبيقول انه مثقف ومعملش حاجه بثقافته

الناس اعطت الاخوان والسلفيين لأنهم ببساطه كانوا بيقوموا بالدور اللى المفروض تقوم بيه الدوله او منظمات المجتمع المدنى فى الامور الخدميه من عشرات السنين ... والموضوع ده بقى اللى تخلف المتخلفين الحقيقيين بيقولوا عنه ان الاخوان بيشتروا الاصوات بالزيت والسكر 

وطبعا ميعرفوش انهم بيخدموا الناس على الارض من 80 سنه من ايام حسن البنا 

الاداء السياسى ده نختلف او نتفق معاه وانا شخصيا مختلف معاه لكن محدش يقدر ينكر مجهود الاخوان فى خدمة مصر طول 80 سنه برغم كل الاداء السياسى المهزوز 

فلا تلوم على الناس نلوم نفسنا على اننا كنا قاعدين فى الظل وفى التكييف وهم فى الحر فى الشوارع شغاليين .. لا تلوم الناس لان الناس العاديه لا تعرف الكلام فى السياسه لكن لها قلوب بتحس مين بيهتم بيها ومين بيتكلم بس

واذا كان ده عيب فى الناس فهو عيب بردو على المتعلمين هى الناس كانت شافت منك ومنى ومن كل البغبغنات ايه

لنعطى الاخوان فرصه واذا اختلفنا نختلف بأدب ... نحاول نتعلم اذا كنا مش عارفين حاجه بدل ما اصبح الجميع مشغل شريط كاسيت بيكرر نفسه ( ضجيج ولا طحين )

وسيب الاخوان يغلطوا مره واتنين وتلاته ايه المشكله ما احنا شعب قاطع لسانه وعايش عبد من 7 الالاف سنه حد فتح بوقه 

يعنى حكامنا بيغلطوا من 7 الاف سنه عادى ... انما الاخوان غلطوا فى 4 شهور مجلس شعب انفتحت الحناجر ده معقول بالله 


Critic قال:


> عندك حق بجد , ثقافة "انا الضحية" بقت ماشية عند معظم القبط اليومين دول , ده نتيجة ظلم وذل وانكسار "بقناع روحى" لسنين عديدة , وده طبعا امر غلط واعتقد ان كتير بدأوا يتخلصوا منه


  انا نفسى اشوف تيار بمعنى تيار اصلاحى للفكر المسيحى ما حد يحاول يوعى الناس يهذب اخلاقياتهم الاسلوب المسيحى عدائى جدا ده خطر بينكم وبين بعض حتى 

واذا طلع واحد زى جمال اسعد او الدكتور حبيب يبقى خاين وابن #### !!

ايه اللى انتوا بتعملوه ده !!


----------



## Critic (19 يونيو 2012)

> العوام من الشعب ده مش متخلفين ولا حاجه المتخلف الحقيقى هو اللى اتعلم ومعملش حاجه باللى اتعلمه وبيقول انه مثقف ومعملش حاجه بثقافته


وانا مختلف معاك برضو
الشعب اثبت تخلفه فى اكثر من حادثة
الشعب لم يعطى صوته للأخوان لأن الاخوان "امامير " او "مصلحتهم على البلد"
الشعب بكل وضوح شوخشيخة فى ايد الدين , واكبر دليل الأستفتاء الفاشل اللى اتقال عليه "نعم" علشان ده "واجب شرعى" ثم ثبت فى النهاية ان "لأ" كانت اصلح بكل المقاييس
الشعب انتخب اعضاء "السلف" فقط لأنهم يمثلون الإسلام ! ولا عمرنا سمعنا عن انجازات واحد فيهم ولا اى حاجة , ناهيك عن فضائحهم المدوية !!!



> والموضوع ده بقى اللى تخلف المتخلفين الحقيقيين بيقولوا عنه ان الاخوان بيشتروا الاصوات بالزيت والسكر


اما ان حضرتك منفصل تماما عن الواقع , او بتحاول تنكره !
ده كان بيحصل فعلا وعلى مرأى ومسمع من الكثير ولا يخفى على احد



> وسيب الاخوان يغلطوا مره واتنين وتلاته ايه المشكله


يجربوا فينا يعنى ! لا شكرا مش عايز, طبعا فيه مشكلة , انت بتتكلم على بلد مش حقل تجارب !
خلاص اثبتوا فشلهم , ومن الحماقة الثقة فى ناس اثبتت فشلها واثبتت انها بتاعة مصلحتها ولا تفقه شيئ فى السياسة , ناهيك عن فضائهم وكذبهم وتصاريحهم اللى بيرجعوا فيها



> انا نفسى اشوف تيار بمعنى تيار اصلاحى للفكر المسيحى ما حد يحاول يوعى الناس يهذب اخلاقياتهم الاسلوب المسيحى عدائى جدا ده خطر بينكم وبين بعض حتى


مش هتشوف , علشان انت مش عايز تشوف !
احنا اخلاقيتنا خطيرة ! دى اخر نكتة تقريبا , اصل احنا لسا طالعين بشبابنا وهدينا وحرقنا كام جامع اثار حفيظتنا !



> واذا طلع واحد زى جمال اسعد او الدكتور حبيب يبقى خاين وابن #### !!


طبعا وابن ستين كمان , مش كل واحد له مصلحة ما ومحسوب علينا هيمثلنا


----------



## تيمو (19 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> عندك حق
> الشعب نفسه رجعى ولو اتحكمنا بأى حد هنفضل نرجع لورا , واكبر دليل ان الشعب لما جاتله فرصة للديمقراطية انتخب اخوان وسلف , قلنا ماشى , قاموا اثبتوا فشلهم فى مجلش الشعب , راح الشعب انتخبهم تانى فى الرياسة ,فيه كدة يا ناس !! الشعب ده متخلف وعمره ما بيتعلم من غلطاته !



اسمح لي أن لا أتفق معك ، بل على العكس أنا أرى أمل كبير في المستقبل القريب جداً ، مصر في طريقها للمدنية ومن الشعب أيضاً (ما لم يحدث طاريء)

إليك الحقائق يا عم كريتيك ...

1- الشعب لم يختار الإخوان إلا كرفضهم لشفيق ، يعني يالي اكتسحوا مجلس الشعب بغالبية كبيرة لم يستطيعوا تجميع ذات الأغلبية ... ولولا المحسوبين على الثورة لم يكن حتى الإخوان ليحلموا بتحقيق نسبة ال 40% ... ولا تنسى الإخوان الأكثر تنظيم والتزام بالإنتخاب على عكس الأحزاب الأخرى والتي الكثيرون منهم أبطلوا أصواتهم أو لم يكلّفوا حتى عناء الذهاب إلى الانتخاب ، ومع ذلك وبالرغم من كل الدعم لصالح مرسي لم يستطيعوا حتى الوصول لنسبة ال52% إلّا بشق الأنفس (ما لم تختلف النسبة)

2- خلّي الإخوان يشيلوا المرحلة الجاية بكل ما فيها من تحديات ، وبحسب ما قرأت فإن مرسي واعد أن برنامجه سيتحقق في خلال 100 يوم (لا تسألني شو برنامجه  )

3- برأيي الشخصي ، الرئيس القادم قد لا يُكمل فترة رئاسته الكاملة لو استمر الوضع الإقتصادي على ما هو عليه ...

4- الشعب حيطالب بالمدنية ومن تلقاء نفسه ، القاهرة بأغلبية رفضت الإخوان ، والإسكندرية المحسوبة على صباحي آثرت مرسي ليس حباً بل في سبيل أن لا يُقال عملوا ثورة لإسقاط النظام من الباب الأمامي وأرجعوه من الباب الخلفي لحديقة القصر الجمهوري 

تفائل يا عم ، ووزّع شربات كمان


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

*انا رأييى تنقلوا المشاركات دى لموضوع منفصل ع العام ...*​


----------



## Critic (19 يونيو 2012)

انا كدة كدة اكتفيت


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

*خسرت البورصة المصرية نحو ٦.٧ مليار جنيه، أمس، وسط تراجع حاد لأغلب الأسهم القيادية، *
*فى أول رد فعل على تقدم الدكتور محمد مرسى فى مؤشرات نتائج انتخابات الرئاسة، *
 
*رأس المال جبان ...إنها فوبيا الأسلام ...!!!*


----------



## Eva Maria (19 يونيو 2012)

> وسيب الاخوان يغلطوا مره واتنين وتلاته ايه المشكله ما احنا شعب قاطع لسانه وعايش عبد من 7 الالاف سنه حد فتح بوقه
> 
> يعنى حكامنا بيغلطوا من 7 الاف سنه عادى ... انما الاخوان غلطوا فى 4 شهور مجلس شعب انفتحت الحناجر ده معقول بالله


*
ان عاش الشعب عبداً في الماضي 
ليس معناه أن يعيش عبداً في المستقبل 

والا فمن أجل ماذا قامت الثورة اذاً ؟

اخطاء الماضي لا تبرر اخطاء المستقبل *


----------



## grges monir (19 يونيو 2012)

نتيجة معبرة عن مستوى الشعب المصرى من الثقافة  والمدنية


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 يونيو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *
> ان عاش الشعب عبداً في الماضي
> ليس معناه أن يعيش عبداً في المستقبل
> 
> ...



* هو فى  مثل  حصل ايران مثلا كانت زمان ازاى وبقت ازاى وحد يقدر يتكلم دلوقتى فى ايران حد يقدر يفتح فمة بحرف حتى   دة اللى مخوف الناس 
 بس انا متفائل بجد .متفائل .متفائل .متفائل .متفائل .متفائل .متفائل .متفائل .متفائل .متفائل *​


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يونيو 2012)

*فى اخبار جديدة عن النتايج النهائية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *فى اخبار جديدة عن النتايج النهائية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *


*أيوه فيه خبر يدل على إن شفيق خسر بالفعل.*


----------



## candy shop (19 يونيو 2012)

*عاجل من صفحة الفريق احمد شفيق الرسمية وبيان هام*
*



*
* Ahmed Shafik احمد شفيق*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

candy shop قال:


> *عاجل من صفحة الفريق احمد شفيق الرسمية وبيان هام*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


بجدددددددددد!!!!


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يونيو 2012)

candy shop قال:


> *عاجل من صفحة الفريق احمد شفيق الرسمية وبيان هام*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*شكرا على التعب ونقل الخبر ولكن للأسف ليس دليلا.
*​


----------



## Abd elmassih (19 يونيو 2012)

*



*​* منظمة إتحاد المحامين **للدراسات القانونية و الديمقراطية*

​ *عاجل** ... نداء إلى العسكري و حقيقة الإنتخابات*​ القاهرة ................... 19 يونيو 2012​ تعلن *منظمة إتحاد المحامين للدراسات القانونية و الديمقراطية*، من متابعتها لعمليات الفرز من خلال حملة *"سجل صور راقب"*  أن الفريق/ أحمد شفيق حتى الساعات الأولى من صباح يوم 19 يونيو 2012 قد  تقدم على مرشح الإخوان المسلمين بفارق 350000 صوت و هذا الرقم يأتي من خلال  التجميعات التي قامت بها حملة *"سجل صور راقب"*
و من خلال متابعة الحملة مع بعض عناصر الإخوان المسلمين  تبين لنا علم الجماعة بنتائج الإنتخابات مسبقاً و أنهم قد عقدوا مؤتمرهم  الصحفي و أعلنوا فوز مرشحهم الوهمي و زوروا فيه النتائج بشكل سريع فإن ذلك  كله كان كان بسبب خوفهم من سرعة إعلان نتائج الفرز، و حتى يحدثوا وقيعة و  مواجهة بين المجلس العسكري و بين الشعب بأن يتهموا فيما بعد المجلس العسكري  بأنه قد زور الإنتخابات لصالح الفريق/ أحمد شفيق !
و من خلال ما سبق فإن *منظمة إتحاد المحامين* تطالب الشعب و المجلس العسكري بالآتي :


*أولاً/* نطالب المجلس  العسكري بتوجيه تهمة نشر الإشاعات الكاذبة إلى محمد مرسي لكذبه هو وجماعته  بغرض نشر الفوضى في البلاد، و معهم أيضاً أي إعلامي فاسد ساعد على ترويج  الإشاعات بتأكيدهم لها.


*ثانياً/* نطالب  المجلس العسكري بإستخدام القانون الحاسم و الرادع مع جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين و اللذين يدعون لنشر الفقر و البلطجة و غياب الأمن في الدولة، حتى  يكونوا عبرة لكل من تسول له نفسه الخروج عن الشرعية و أن يتم الضرب من  الرأس من خلال تطبيق القانون على مرشد الجماعة و مكتب الإرشاد.


*ثالثاً/* نطالب  المجلس العسكري بأن ينأى بنفسه عن التدخل في إنتخابات الرئاسة لصالح مرشح  الإخوان المسلمين و اللذين هم خارجين عن القانون، بغية تهدئة الأوضاع فهذا  ليس بحل فإذا كان بالجسد علة يستوجب علاجها الإستئصال، فإن المسكنات لن  تنفع بشئ ! و عليه إذاً فلتكن المواجهة مع الجماعة الخارجة عن الشرعية.


*رابعاً/ **تنادي منظمة إتحاد المحامين*  كافة جموع شعب مصر إلى مساندة المجلس العسكري بشكل علني و تأييد الإعلان  الدستوري الصادر، فمعركة الشعب مع جماعة الإخوان العميلة لإيران و قطر و  أفغانستان لن تنجح بدون مساندة المجلس العسكري و بقوة، و نحن كلنا ثقة في  أن المجلس العسكري لو وجد مساندة من الشعب فإنه فإنه سيقضي على كافة  الأمراض التي لحقت بالدولة بعد قيام ثورتنا.


*خامساً/* نقول للمجلس  العسكري ... نرجوا و نتمنى أن تقفوا مع الشعب دون خوف أو رهبة من جماعة  الإخوان و لا يرهبنكم إبتزازاتهم أو إرهابهم أو بلطجيتهم أو كذبهم أو  تزويرهم، فمن يكون به إحدى تلك الصفات فمكانه الطبيعي يكون في السجون و ليس  في مقاعد السلطة، فكونوا مع الحق في إنتخابات الرئاسة و صارحوا الشعب  بالملفات المسكوت عنها عن تلك الجماعة الضالة و التي لا تتبع الطريق  المستقيم، و ألقوا حملكم على الله و الشعب سيكون من بعد الله في عونكم.

​ *و الله على قصد السبيل*​ *المدير العـام*​ *شادي طلعت*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 يونيو 2012)

عاااجل || فضيحة الاخوان المسلمين وحزب الحرية والعدالة من موقعهم الجدول الرسمى بالارقام الرسمية الموثقة لديهم 




 وما خفى كااااااان اعظم

 الجدول فيه الاصوات للفريق أحمد شفيق ومحمد مرسى فى جميع المحافظات والكتل   التصويتية لجميع المحافظات حيث يظهر التزوير فى محافظة الاسكندرية حيث أن   عدد الحاضرين =1,763,422 مواطن

 ولنتأكد من صحة الرقم علينا جمع  أصوات محمد مرسى وأحمد شفيق +الاصوات  الباطلة ليعطينا رقم الحاضرين فنكتشف  أنة 1,783,922 حيث يوجد فرق 20,500  صوت زيادة عن رقم الحاضرين 

  وفي محافظة جنوب سيناء نكتشف التزوير الفاجر البين حيث أن عدد المتاح لهم   حق الانتخاب فى محافظة جنوب سيناء هو "12,592" فقط فنكتشف أن عدد  الحاضرين  "25,475 " أكثر من عدد المتاح لهم حق الانتخاب اصلا..
 وبالتالى هذة الاصوات دخلت الى مرسى وهذا يكشف سر تسويد البطاقات لصالح محمد مرسى
 شييييير وافضح مرسى والاخوان


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 يونيو 2012)

عاااااااااااااااااااااااجل 
 اليوم 19\6

 فضيحة الاخوان 
 شوفوا اعداد الناس كاااااااااااااااااام ...؟ 
 اكثر من 52 % ................. واللجنة بتقول اللي صوتوا 46 %


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 يونيو 2012)

لازم تعرف شوية حاجات الاول

 شفيق لما عماد اديب سأله عن مرض محمد مرسى رد عليه وقاله الكلام فى الموضوع دع مرفوض 

 مرسى لما وائل الابراشى سأله عن مرض احمد شفيق رد عليه قاله ايوه مريض وما ينفعش يمسك البلد

 شفيق لما بيسالوه لو خسرت فى الانتخابات هتعمل ايه رد قال هاعمل ايه يعنى هاقول مبروك للى كسب

 مرسى لما بيسالوه لو خسرت فى الانتخابات هتعمل ايه رد ال ما ينفعش اخسر ولو خسرت هنزل الميدان انا والثوار

 الاخوان بيتريقوا على شفيق وبيقولوا ده مضروب بالجزمه 

 فلا يدل الايذاء على سوء خلق من اوذى بل يوضح سوء خلق من اذاه

 هذا بخلاف صوت شفيق الهادىء فى الحوار ... 
 دوما بعكس مرسى يجعجع كثيرا !!!

 نحن امام شخصين احدهما ابن ناس ومتربى وهو الفريق شفيق
 وشخص اخر ابن ناس ولكنه ليس متربى وهو مرسى بحذف ال / د ...


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 يونيو 2012)




----------



## apostle.paul (19 يونيو 2012)

*مفهمناش برضة مين كسب فى الاخر 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


>


هتكووووووون احلى مفاجاه واكبر صدمه ف مصر ف عام 2012


----------



## ahraf ayad (19 يونيو 2012)

حمدين صباحي اكيد هو اللي كسب ههههههههههههههه


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يونيو 2012)

*الف مبروك ل
lo siento_mucho  هو قالى متقلش لحد انه هو اللى كسب بس انا اول المهنئين لسيادته 
مبروك سيادة الرئيس 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *الف مبروك ل
> lo siento_mucho  هو قالى متقلش لحد انه هو اللى كسب بس انا اول المهنئين لسيادته
> مبروك سيادة الرئيس
> *


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zezza (19 يونيو 2012)

هو احنا ليه مش قادريين نتقبل فكرة انه خسر 
خلاص الراجل خسر 
ماهياش نهاية العالم يعنى 
كلها 400 او 500 سنة و يبقى عندنا انتخابات نزيهة و ديمقراطية و ساعتها نبقى نجيب اللى على مزاجنا 


..عجبى


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يونيو 2012)

*والله عندك حق 

بس معلش 400 سنة ايه ولا 500 سنة ايه

الاخوان مش هيسبوها غير بعد الفية كاملة 
*


----------



## grges monir (19 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *والله عندك حق
> 
> بس معلش 400 سنة ايه ولا 500 سنة ايه
> 
> ...


لا سيبك انت
اهم حاجة فى الموضوع دة
انها نتيجة  ثورة الميدان
اللى قاعدين مقاطعين دلوقت هههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يونيو 2012)

*الحقيقه بقا عندى قلق رهيب من فوز شفيق-- إحساسى إنها هتلبس فى الشماعه (الى هما مسيحى مصر) و هيقومو يولعو فينا كلنا !!*
*بقول كدا لحد قال لى نموت فرحانين احسن ما نموت مقهورين هههههههههههههه*
*عندو حق بردو.... ربنا يتولانا شكلنا فى الحلتين هنبقا مدهوسين*!!


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *الحقيقه بقا عندى قلق رهيب من فوز شفيق-- إحساسى إنها هتلبس فى الشماعه (الى هما مسيحى مصر) و هيقومو يولعو فينا كلنا !!*
> *بقول كدا لحد قال لى نموت فرحانين احسن ما نموت مقهورين هههههههههههههه*
> *عندو حق بردو.... ربنا يتولانا شكلنا فى الحلتين هنبقا مدهوسين*!!



ليه يابنتي التشاؤم دا كله
سيبها علي ربنا محدش يقدر يمسنا غير بامر منه

وكمان هما كل اللي رشحوا شفيق كانوا مسيحين
دا حتي الراجل اسمه احمد شفيق يعني مسلم والنبي 

بس نقول ايه للعقول اللي غاويه تلفيق وكدب وجهل
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

Abd elmassih قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*البيان دة صحيح على مسئولية أستاذ قانون فى كلية حقوق عين شمس ...*
*(( حتى الان )) - الثلاثاء 19 يونيو - الساعة أتنين الظهر* 
* ربما يحدث تغييرات فيما بعد*


----------



## SALVATION (19 يونيو 2012)

جريدة الوطن تنشر خبر تقدم شفيق






أعلنت منظمة "اتحاد المحامين للدراسات القانونية والديمقراطية" تقدم الفريق أحمد شفيق على د.محمد مرسي مرشح الإخوان المسلمين في جولة الاعادة من الانتخابات الرئاسية حتى الساعات الأولى من صباح الثلاثاء، بفارق 350 ألف صوت من خلال متابعتها لعمليات الفرز والتجميعات التي قامت بها حملة "سجل صور راقب".
واتهمت المنظمة في بيان لها، جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بمحاولة الوقيعة والمواجهة بين المجلس العسكري والشعب المصري من خلال الإعلان عن الفوز "الوهمي" لـ د.محمد مرسي، لتقوم الجماعة باتهام المجلس العسكري بعد إعلان النتيجة الرسمية للانتخابات الرئاسية بتزوير الانتخابات لصالح الفريق أحمد شفيق.
وطالبت منظمة اتحاد المحامين للدراسات القانونية والديمقراطية المجلس العسكري بتوجيه تهمة نشر الإشاعات الكاذبة لـ د.محمد مرسي لكذبه هو وجماعته بغرض نشر الفوضى في البلاد، و معهم أيضاً أي إعلامي فاسد ساعد على ترويج الإشاعات بتأكيدهم لها، كما طالبت المجلس العسكري بأن ينأى بنفسه عن التدخل في انتخابات الرئاسة لصالح مرشح الإخوان المسلمين بهدف تهدئة الأوضاع.​


----------



## ahraf ayad (19 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هتكووووووون احلى مفاجاه واكبر صدمه ف مصر ف عام 2012



المصدر اية


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 يونيو 2012)

*عاجل جدا الفضائيه المصرية تـُـعلن تقدم الفريق #شفيق على الدكتورمرسي في سباق الرئاسة حتى الآن




*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 يونيو 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JEkbk-xDmZE


----------



## Critic (19 يونيو 2012)

عاااااااااااااااااااجل جدااااااااااااااااا
اخبار شبه نهائية عن تقدُم : (اكتب اسم مرشحك) !


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يونيو 2012)

> *البيان دة صحيح على مسئولية أستاذ قانون فى كلية حقوق عين شمس ...*
> *(( حتى الان )) - الثلاثاء 19 يونيو - الساعة أتنين الظهر*
> * ربما يحدث تغييرات فيما بعد*


*البيان بتاع المحامين دا بعد تجميع الاصوات للفرز النهائى ولا مجرد توقعات*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

ahraf ayad قال:


> المصدر اية


المصدر ع ايه بالظبط ع تعليقي يعني
طب انا المصدر...


----------



## oesi no (19 يونيو 2012)

حمله الفريق شفيق اعلنت حالا ان الفريق شفيق  كسب السباق بفارق 500 الف صوت 
وبدون طعون


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يونيو 2012)

*انا حاسس ان حملته بتهرتل 

فى صحيح فروقات بين الجرايد والقنوات بس المؤكد منهم كلهم ان اصوات مرسى اعلى 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

حملة شفيق...الفريق احمد شفيق نال 51.5% من اصوات الناخبين


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يونيو 2012)

*طيب مقالوش عدد الاصوات لكل واحد منهم كام علشان نحسبها زيهم 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

طب خلاص  يخلو رئيسين لمصر
كل فئه والريس بتاعها حتى يتعاونو ع تسيير البلد...


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يونيو 2012)

*هو بالذمة اصلا حد عارف كام واحد انتخب اصلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بيحسبوا النسب المئوية على اساس ايه 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *البيان بتاع المحامين دا بعد تجميع الاصوات للفرز النهائى ولا مجرد توقعات*


*لا دة متابعة للفرز أولا بأول على حياد*
*النتيجة النهائية ليست قبل يوم الخميس صباحا بأى حال من الأحوال*
*وربما تتغير بيانات البيان نفسه*
*يشرف على المجموعة نخبة من رجال القانون المحترمين وليس لهم أنتماءات سياسية معينة*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *طيب مقالوش عدد الاصوات لكل واحد منهم كام علشان نحسبها زيهم *


*مايقدروش يطلعوا أعداد محددة لأنه مخالف قانوناً*
*هما رصدوا الفرق ...(( مجرد رصد ))*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يونيو 2012)

> *وربما تتغير بيانات البيان نفسه*


*على اى اساس هيكون التغير 

تجميع باقى النتايج ولا النظر فى الطعون؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *على اى اساس هيكون التغير *
> *تجميع باقى النتايج ولا النظر فى الطعون؟*


*(1) هناك لجان فرعية لم تنتهى من الفرز*
*(2) الطعون نفسها ربما تغير الأعداد - أما بالغائها أو أستبعادها*
*أو باعادة التصويت فى الدوائر*
*ولو انه مستبعد حتى الآن*


----------



## oesi no (19 يونيو 2012)

حمله الفريق شفيق كمان اعلنت فى مؤتمر صحفى ان الفريق شفيق هيكون موجود فى الاحتفالات  اللى هيقوموا بيها خلال ساعات 
على فكرة بس
ليا اصحابى  شغالين فى الحكومه بيقولوا ان زمايلهم  مكانوش خلصوا فرز فى كذا لجنه قبل اعلان حملة مرسي فوزه 
والواضح انها حركة استباقيه  من الاخوان 
بس بالنتايج المعلنه حسب البرامج التلفزيونيه فى كذا مكان 
مرسي كسبان 
محدش عارف الحقيقة فين
هننتظر لغايه يوم الخميس موعد الاعلان


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يونيو 2012)

*طيب سؤال كمان

حد يعرف ايه طبيعة الطعون المقدمة من حملة شفيق وهتاثر ولالا

وسؤال كمان 

هل تقدم شفيق قبل الطعون ولا بالاعتماد على ان الطعون هتزود نسبته على مرسى *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *طيب سؤال كمان*
> *حد يعرف ايه طبيعة الطعون المقدمة من حملة شفيق وهتاثر ولالا*


* ما حدش يعرف طبيعة الطعون حتى الآن* 
*الموعد القانونى للطعون غدا الأربعاء*
*فى حالة عدم تقديم طعون - تُعلن النتيجة غدا*
*فى حالة تقديمها تُعلن يوم الخميس*
*



وسؤال كمان 
هل تقدم شفيق قبل الطعون ولا بالاعتماد على ان الطعون هتزود نسبته على مرسى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 لأ حسب المذكور هو تقدم شفيق بدون الطعون ...مرسى ايضا يقول انه متقدم ...*


----------



## oesi no (19 يونيو 2012)

حسب ما اعلنته الحمله من خمس دقايق انه متقدم ب 500 الف صوت بدون طعون 
الطعون هتتعلق اكيد بحكايه المطابع الاميريه 
ودى مثبته تماما من داخل اللجنة العليا للانتخابات  وهما اللى اعلنوها 
بس هل هيقروا انها اثرت على نتايج الانتخابات 
محدش عارف
نقطة جوهريه كمان 
مندوبين شفيق فى اللجان الانتخابيه كانوا  عيال سيس   خصوصا فى لجنة معهد فنى صحى فى امبابه  لدرجه انه ساب اللجنه فى الفرز وخرج يشترى سجاير 
فى المقابل كان فيه واحدة تبع مرسي مسابتش اللجنه من 8 الصبح ل 12 بليل


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يونيو 2012)

*انا حاسس ان مرسى هو اللى كسبان ودا مجرد بيعلقوا نفسهم بامل بسيط

مش متفائل .............. 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> حسب ما اعلنته الحمله من خمس دقايق انه متقدم ب 500 الف صوت بدون طعون
> الطعون هتتعلق اكيد بحكايه المطابع الاميريه
> ودى مثبته تماما من داخل اللجنة العليا للانتخابات  وهما اللى اعلنوها
> بس هل هيقروا انها اثرت على نتايج الانتخابات
> ...


محمد مرسي طبع كتاب خاص بالاصوات وفرزها  وتحمل توقيع القضاة.. وذلك في حال تزوير او وجود تلاعب في النتائج من طرف احمد شفيق او اجهزة الدوله...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *انا حاسس ان مرسى هو اللى كسبان ودا مجرد بيعلقوا نفسهم بامل بسيط
> 
> مش متفائل ..............
> *


مش سهل هيتقبلو الهزيمه بالسرعه دي .. وينسو الملايين اللي خسروها في حملتهم وكمان رجال الاعمال اللي ساندوهم في حملتهم.. خليهم يفرحو بيه كريس ع الاقل اليومين دول.. نفسي وبتمنى تحصل مفاجاه ويفووووووز..


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يونيو 2012)

*لو فاز احمد شفيق ممكن المصريين يموتوا من الفرحة

الناس جهالم اكتئاب  
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *انا حاسس ان مرسى هو اللى كسبان ودا مجرد بيعلقوا نفسهم بامل بسيط*
> 
> *مش متفائل .............. *


 
* انا كمان........*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *وينسو الملايين اللي خسروها في حملتهم وكمان رجال الاعمال اللي ساندوهم في حملتهم.. ..*




*(( فَسَيُنفِقُونَهَا ثُمَّ تَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ حَسْرَةً ثُمَّ يُغْلَبُونَ ))*​


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يونيو 2012)

*صدق الله العظيم

اللهم ما قوى ايمانك يا حاج عبود 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يونيو 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> الناس اعطت الاخوان والسلفيين لأنهم ببساطه كانوا بيقوموا بالدور اللى المفروض تقوم بيه الدوله



*لوكانت الأنتخابات بين جورج اسحق, أحد مفجرى ثورة 25 يناير, وبين حسنى مبارك نفسه ...... لمن ستكون أصوات الأخوان والسلفيين ...؟؟؟؟*


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 يونيو 2012)

*يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب يكسب شفيق لان من يوم النتيجة كنت مديقك جدا جدا والنهادة فرحان نشكر المسيح كمل يارب الفرح ديما يارب واسقط القناع يارب من على الوجة يارب ابتاعهم *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يونيو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]8rsn5fnr9tc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 يونيو 2012)

*المجلس العسكري : إعلان مرسى فوزه بانتخابات الرئاسة خروج عن الشرعية*

*




*

* أعلن اللواء محمد العصار عضو المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة أن ما فعله د.  محمد مرسي مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة في انتخابات الرئاسة وإعلان حملته  بفوزه في جولة الإعادة خروج عن الشرعية وأن ما فعله انقلاب مدني ولن يسمح  المجلس العسكري بذلك أبداً .. وقال العصار أن المجلس العسكري يتابع ما يجرى  بدقه لآن ما يحدث يجعل المجلس يقف بقوة معلناً عدم السماح بذلك .*

* وطالب العصار الدكتور محمد مرسي بتفسير ما حدث وأسباب قيامه بإعلان فوزه قبل إعلان النتائج رسمياً .*

* جريدة : الحرية اليوم *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يونيو 2012)

*الواحد مبقاش فاهم حاجة فى البلد دى
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يونيو 2012)

*دعت اللجنة العليا لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية فى بيان رسمى لها اليوم الثلاثاء، الجميع إلى إعلاء مصلحة الوطن العليا على المصالح الخاصة، والتوقف عن التعرض لنتائج الانتخابات وإذاعة أية أرقام متعلقة بها إلى أن تصدر اللجنة النتائج الرسمية فى وقت قريب.

وقالت اللجنة فى بيانها الصادر منذ قليل إزاء ما أعلنته حملتا المرشحين لرئاسة الجمهورية أحمد شفيق والدكتور محمد مرسى، فى شتى وسائل الإعلام، من فوز مرشح كل منهما بالانتخابات الرئاسية: "تعلن لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية أنها ما زالت فى مرحلة فحص النتائج الرسمية التى تلقتها من مختلف المحافظات، وهى عاكفة على مراجعة وتدقيق نتائج جميع اللجان الفرعية على مستوى الجمهورية، ولم تنته من عملها بعد، كما أنها تلقت طعونًا عديدة على بعض هذه النتائج، ومن ثم فلا يمكنها اعتماد النتائج بشكل نهائى قبل الفصل فى هذه الطعون وبيان مدى تأثيرها على النتائج".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يونيو 2012)

*النيابة العامة ثثبت حدوث تزوير بأنتخابات الرئاسة وتؤكد تم القبض علي من وراء هذا التزوير وهو منتمى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين . وهناك أكثر من مليون بطاقة تم ضبطها تم تسويدها لصالح مرسي .

هذا ما جاء علي لسان عماد سليم المحامي والمنسق لحملة شفيق في القليوبية وأكد أيضا إن هذا التزوير قانونياً يبطل النتيجة الكلية ويتحتم إعادتها أيا كانت الكمية التى ضبطت لأنه لا يمكن الوصول الى باقى الاماكن التي تم فيها التزوير  وخاصة فى سوهاج حيث اتهم عماد سليم نائبا إخوانيا بسوهاج  بتزوير الانتخابات تحت سيطرة السلاح، حسب تعبيره وهناك شهود وفيديو علي ذلك.

وحول إعلان فوز مرسى قال سليم إن الإعلان ضربه استباقية لما قاموا به من تزوير والمضبوطات تتجاوز مليون ورقة فما بالك بالذي تسرب  وأكد أيضا أن أعلانهم محاولة لمصادرة النتيجة الحقيقية والإيعاز للناس بالمكسب دون الحقيقة وتشويه إعلان النتيجة من واقع الأصوات التى تثبت تقدم أحمد شفيق .

وقال إن هذه محاولة فجة للتأثير على النتيجة ولجنة الانتخابات وخاصة أن توقيت الإعلان جاء قبل انتهاء 20% من الفرز، ويعد سابقة خطيرة لم تشهدها أى دولة فى العالم ولا حتي قام بها الحزب الوطني السابق  أن يعلن مرشح نجاحه دون الرجوع للجنة المشرفة على الانتخابات  بما يؤكد مدى العبثية التى يلجأ إليها الإخوان لإحداث فوضى فى الشارع السياسى.

وكان رد "الدكتور" محمد عبد المعطى الجزار مسئول المكتب الإدارى لجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين بمحافظة القليوبية  بأن ما حدث من تزوير ليس للأخوان علاقة به بل السر الإلهى قد أودع الصناديق ولم  يرنا الله منه إلا كل خير . وفي نهاية الحديث سأل عماد سليم هل الله أمر بالتزوير أم أن الله هو من أرسل هذة البطاقات للصناديق كما يقول الدكتور .
*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يونيو 2012)

*أكد  المهندس تامر وجيه عضو غرفة العمليات الرئيسية للفريق  أحمد شفيق أن مرشحهم  حصل بعد جمع نتائج فرز 280 لجنة عامة على مستوى  الجمهورية من أصل 351 لجنة  عامة، على عشرة ملايين و821 ألفا و676 صوتا. 

وقال وجيه: إن المرشح المنافس حصل على عشرة ملايين و575 ألفا و290  صوتا،  مؤكدا أن  هذه الأرقام حصل عليها من اللجنة العليا الانتخابات، والتي   مازالت تفرز الأصوات ولم تنته بعد ومتبقى حوالى 71 لجنة عامة جار تجميع   أرقامها.  

وأضاف أنه مازالت هناك لجان عامة بالعديد من المناطق لم تنته بعد منها لجان بالبحر الأحمر والدقهلية و الجيزة والقاهرة ومناطق أخرى.*


----------



## Critic (19 يونيو 2012)

الموضوع بقا ماسخ اوى
فوككوا من الإشاعات لحد ما تطلع النتيجة وخلصنا


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> الموضوع بقا ماسخ اوى
> فوككوا من الإشاعات لحد ما تطلع النتيجة وخلصنا



*بمعنى ......؟؟؟*


----------



## Critic (19 يونيو 2012)

> بمعنى ......؟؟؟


يعنى هيفضلوا يطوحونا , دول يقولوا كسبنا ودول يقولا لا احنا كسبنا , فى الآخر محدش اعصابه بتتعب ويجيله توتر غيرنا , بكرة الخبر النهائى ينزل


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2012)

انتو اعملو ثوره جديده عشان يقولو النتيجه النهائيه..
لانها شكلها هطول كده...


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انتو اعملو ثوره جديده عشان يقولو النتيجه النهائيه..
> لانها شكلها هطول كده...



 انتى بتقولى فيها هى كدة فعلا هتولع  هتولع بجد  ربنايستر


----------



## oesi no (19 يونيو 2012)

كان فيه مواجهه بين مدير حمله شفيق والمتحدث الرسمي لمرسي مع جمال عنايت على قناة اليوم من شويه 
والواضح من الكلام ان الاخوان ثقتهم اهتزت بنفسهم والراجل اتلغبط كتير عكس اللى قاله مدير حمله شفيق وثقته  وكلامه واكد ان الاخوان زوروا النتيجة واعلنوها


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> كان فيه مواجهه بين مدير حمله شفيق والمتحدث الرسمي لمرسي مع جمال عنايت على قناة اليوم من شويه
> والواضح من الكلام ان الاخوان ثقتهم اهتزت بنفسهم والراجل اتلغبط كتير عكس اللى قاله مدير حمله شفيق وثقته  وكلامه واكد ان الاخوان زوروا النتيجة واعلنوها



*يا ريت تقدر تجيب الحلقة من اليوتيوب*


----------



## oesi no (19 يونيو 2012)

الحلقة شغاله مباشر دلوقتى 
بليل هجيبها من اليوتيب


----------



## Ahmad Didat (19 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *النيابة العامة ثثبت حدوث تزوير بأنتخابات الرئاسة وتؤكد تم القبض علي من وراء هذا التزوير وهو منتمى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين . وهناك أكثر من مليون بطاقة تم ضبطها تم تسويدها لصالح مرسي
> *



*أخي صوت صارخ اتمنى تنقل اخبار يصدقها العقل 

يعني تم اكتشاف التزوير والقبض عالفاعل وكل ذا وماسمعنا بالقنوات او الصحافة خبر من هذا النوع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يونيو 2012)

Ahmad Didat قال:


> *أخي صوت صارخ اتمنى تنقل اخبار يصدقها العقل
> 
> يعني تم اكتشاف التزوير والقبض عالفاعل وكل ذا وماسمعنا بالقنوات او الصحافة خبر من هذا النوع*



*لا تدخل فيما لا يعنيك ..... لست مسئول أنك لا ترى ما لا يتماشى مع رغباتك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يونيو 2012)

*علق العديد من اساتذة السياسة في كلية الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية بجامعة القاهرة علي ما يحدث من اعلان حزب الحرية والعدالة فوز الدكتور محمد مرسي قبل اعلان ذلك بشكل رسمي من قبل اللجنة العليا للإنتخابات بان ذلك الإعلان يؤكد فوز الفريق شفيق وانه ما هو الإ محاولة للضغط علي المجلس العسكري واللجنة العليا للانتخابات.

وفي تعليقهم علي اعلان حملة مرسي ان النتائج من محاضر الفرز قال احدهم انة من السهل تزوير تلك المحاضر وان حسابات الاخوان ضمت الاصوات الباطلة في كل اللجان وأضافتها لصالح مرسي .

وقال الاساتذة ان اعلان النتيجة يوم الخميس القادم سيكون مفاجأة صادمة للاخوان بعد ان يتم اعلان شفيق رئيساً لمصر.*


----------



## oesi no (19 يونيو 2012)

*وزعم فرض حظر التجول الخميس المقبل*

*مراسل الفايننشيال تايمز: مصدر أمنى أكد فوز شفيق بفارق 260 ألف صوت*

                           الثلاثاء، 19 يونيو  2012 - 19:58







                             شفيق                         
 كتبت إنجى مجدى


 
زعم بورزو دراجاى مراسل صحيفة الفايننشيال تايمز بالقاهرة على  حسابه بتويتر أن مصدر بالقاهرة علم من صديق يعمل بجهة أمنية مهمة أن الفريق  أحمد شفيق سيفوز بالانتخابات الرئاسية بفارق 260 ألف صوت.

وأضاف دراجاى فى تويته اليوم الثلاثاء، أن المصدر أشار إلى استعدادات أمنية  لمواجهة اضطرابات كبيرة عند إعلان نتائج الانتخابات،  كما زعم مراسل  الصحيفة البريطانية أن صديقا مقربا له أكد أنه سيتم إعلان حظر تجول يوم  الخميس المقبل.

ومن جانب آخر نقل عن مصدر مسئول قوله إنه إذا كان المجلس العسكرى راغبا فى  حل البرلمان، فإن الجنرالات يمكنهم فعل أى شئ، حتى ولو وصل الأمر لاعتقال  خيرت الشاطر ، النائب الأول لمرشد الإخوان المسلمين.


اليوم السابع


----------



## ياسر الجندى (19 يونيو 2012)

لو حدث تلاعب فى النتيجة ستكون مصيبة

أخشى بشدة من تكرار السيناريو الجزائرى

ربنا يستر


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> لو حدث تلاعب فى النتيجة ستكون مصيبة
> 
> أخشى بشدة من تكرار السيناريو الجزائرى
> 
> ربنا يستر



*عدم فوز شفيق = تلاعب فى النتائج

هذا اسلوب غير اخلاقى لفرض ما يريده الأخوان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يونيو 2012)

*أكد المهندس تامر وجيه، عضو غرفة العمليات الرئيسية للفريق أحمد شفيق، أن مرشحهم حصل بعد تجميع 280 لجنة عامة على مستوى الجمهورية من أصل 351 لجنة عامة على عشرة ملايين و821 ألفا و676 صوتا، موضحاً أنه تبقى عدد من اللجان العامة فى المحافظات يصل عددها 71 لجنة عامة.

وقال وجيه فى تصريح خاص لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن المرشح المنافس محمد مرسى حصل على عشرة ملايين و575 ألفا و290 صوتا، مؤكدا أن هذه الأرقام حصل عليها من اللجنة العليا الانتخابات، التى مازالت تفرز الأصوات ولم تنته بعد، موضحاً أنه ما زالت هناك لجان بالعديد من المناطق لم تنته بعد منها لجان بالبحر الأحمر والدقهلية والجيزة من بينها لجان عامة يتوقع أن تشهد صعودا كبيرا لشفيق.*


----------



## oesi no (19 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> لو حدث تلاعب فى النتيجة ستكون مصيبة
> 
> أخشى بشدة من تكرار السيناريو الجزائرى
> 
> ربنا يستر


هو ده بالظبط اللى عازه الاخوان 
اما المستشارة فى لجنة كذا اخدت استراحه قبل ما تبدأ الفرز  ساعتين  والناس مكنتش خلصت فرز قبل الساعه 4 واصحابى فى اللجان مروحين تانى يوم الصبح 
وهما بيفرزوا يتم اعلان فوز محمد مرسي  يبقى ده اسمه ايه ؟؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يونيو 2012)

*امال ايه حكاية الكتاب اللى منزلاه الاخوان متصور فيه محاضر الفرز لكل اللجان العامة فى المحافظات؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يونيو 2012)

*زعم بورزو دراجاى مراسل صحيفة الفايننشيال تايمز بالقاهرة على حسابه بتويتر أن مصدر بالقاهرة علم من صديق يعمل بجهة أمنية مهمة أن الفريق أحمد شفيق سيفوز بالانتخابات الرئاسية بفارق 260 ألف صوت.

وأضاف دراجاى فى تويته اليوم الثلاثاء، أن المصدر أشار إلى استعدادات أمنية لمواجهة اضطرابات كبيرة عند إعلان نتائج الانتخابات، كما زعم مراسل الصحيفة البريطانية أن صديقا مقربا له أكد أنه سيتم إعلان حظر تجول يوم الخميس المقبل.

*


----------



## watergold (19 يونيو 2012)

*انا لست مصري و لكن انا مؤمن انه يوجد تلاعب مليون بالمئة مستحيل و الرب في عونكم يا اقباط الاخوان المسلمين دول *
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *امال ايه حكاية الكتاب اللى منزلاه الاخوان متصور فيه محاضر الفرز لكل اللجان العامة فى المحافظات؟؟؟؟
> *



*صور ملعوب فيها ....... ده موضوع بسيط ... شفت نتائج اسكندرية ؟؟؟ *


----------



## watergold (19 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عدم فوز شفيق = تلاعب فى النتائج
> 
> هذا اسلوب غير اخلاقى لفرض ما يريده الأخوان*




*اصبحت كلمة الاخوان ممله لكل العرب 
*​


----------



## oesi no (19 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *امال ايه حكاية الكتاب اللى منزلاه الاخوان متصور فيه محاضر الفرز لكل اللجان العامة فى المحافظات؟؟؟؟
> *


عاوز كام محضر  منهم ؟؟؟ 
المحاضر دى تتعمل بسهوله جدا كتاب 
اقولك حاجة حلوة 
هات اى محضر فرز من اللى اتصوروا من اى حمله 
وانا اعملك عليه 14000 نسخه ب 14000 لجنه فرعيه واكسبك الانتخابات واحطهملك فى ملف بي دى اف 
واسميه كتاب محاضر الفرز 
وكل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## watergold (19 يونيو 2012)

*ربنا يستر علكي يا مصر هضيعي من بين ايدينا 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يونيو 2012)

*رئيس اللجنة العليا للإنتخابات " المستشار فاروق سلطان " : بدء التحقيق مع 3 موظفين (البدرشين - الفيوم - المنصورة ) بتهمة التلاعب في نتائج الانتخابات*


----------



## Abd elmassih (19 يونيو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يونيو 2012)

*أكد مصدر مسئول داخل اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة، لـ "بوابة الأهرام"، أن النيابة العامة استدعت على الفور مسئولي المطابع الأميرية للاستماع إلى أقوالهم، حول واقعة تسويد بطاقات اقتراع قبل تغليفها في مظاريف وإرسالها للجان، كما قررت النيابة استدعاء مسئولي الشرطة الذين تسلموا تلك البطاقات من المطابع للاستماع لأقوالهم. 

وكشف المصدر أنه تم أيضا اكتشاف بطاقات مسودة في لجنة بالموسكي في القاهرة لصالح المرشح محمد مرسي، وبنفس الطريقة التي تم اكتشافها في لجنة بمركز ههيا بالشرقية، حيث اكتشف القاضي بعد فتح التغليف عن دفتر بطاقات الاقتراع أن البطاقات مسودة بالكامل لصالح مرسي، فحرر محضر بالواقعة وحرز البطاقات وأرسلها للنيابة العامة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يونيو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GOJSBE8m8jg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## oesi no (19 يونيو 2012)

*المستشار فاروق سلطان على CBC: لن نعلن النتيجة إلا بعد فحص كافة الطعون حتى لو اضطررنا لتأجيل إعلان النتيجة لما بعد يوم الخميس*


----------



## grges monir (19 يونيو 2012)

الصورة مبهمة للغاية
لااحد يعرف ماذا سوف يحدث !!!


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يونيو 2012)

*ثروت الخرباوى فى ناس بوك: صدر امر من النيابه العامة منذ قليل بالقبض على المهندس خيرت الشاطر والدكتور محمد البلتاجى فى قضيه المطابع الاميريه*


----------



## bob (19 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ثروت الخرباوى فى ناس بوك: صدر امر من النيابه العامة منذ قليل بالقبض على المهندس خيرت الشاطر والدكتور محمد البلتاجى فى قضيه المطابع الاميريه*


*في مستشار من اللجنة الرئاسية كذب الكلام ده في نفس البرنامج*


----------



## bob (19 يونيو 2012)

*تاريخ النشر : 2012-06-19						*
*   			غزة - دنيا الوطن
*

*    	علق العديد من اساتذة السياسة في كلية الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية  بجامعة  القاهرة علي ما يحدث من اعلان حزب الحرية والعدالة فوز الدكتور   محمد مرسي  قبل اعلان ذلك بشكل رسمي من قبل اللجنة العليا للإنتخابات بان  ذلك الإعلان  يؤكد فوز الفريق شفيق وانه ما هو الإ محاولة للضغط علي المجلس  العسكري  واللجنة العليا للانتخابات.

    	وفي تعليقهم علي اعلان حملة مرسي ان النتائج من محاضر الفرز قال احدهم  انة  من السهل تزوير تلك المحاضر وان حسابات الاخوان ضمت الاصوات الباطلة  في كل  اللجان وأضافتها لصالح مرسي .* *

    	وقال الاساتذة ان اعلان النتيجة يوم الخميس القادم سيكون مفاجأة  صادمة للاخوان بعد ان يتم اعلان شفيق رئيساً لمصر.*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (19 يونيو 2012)

مرسي ولا شفيق ؟؟؟

ايه الحيره دي​


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 يونيو 2012)

* حسنى بيقال انة مات  اكلينيكيا​*


----------



## oesi no (20 يونيو 2012)

*" قضاة من أجل مصر": بالمستندات مرسي رئيسًا للجمهورية.. بفارق 910 آلاف صوت عن شفيق
 أكدت حركة "قضاة من أجل مصر"، فوز الدكتور محمد مرسى، مرشح حزب الحرية  والعدالة، برئاسة الجهمورية، بعد حصوله على إجمالى عدد أصوات بلغ  (13244964) صوتًا، فى حين حصل منافسه، الفريق أحمد شفيق على (12334485)  صوتًا، بفارق 910479 صوتًا لصالح مرسى.

 وقالت الحركة فى مؤتمر  صحفى تعقده الآن بنقابة الصحفيين، إنها ستعلن النتائج على الرأى العام،  موثقة، بما انتهت إليه من المستندات الدالة على ذلك، وحتى يطمئن الرأى  العام، إلى صحة النتائج التى انتهت إليها.

 وأوضحت الحركة أن ذلك  يأتي ردًا علي حالة التشتت لدى جموع المصريين وهو ما يعنى لدى الحركة أن  البعض يسعى للتشكيك فى صحة النتائج التى أعلنتها الحركه سلفًا.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *" قضاة من أجل مصر": بالمستندات مرسي رئيسًا للجمهورية.. بفارق 910 آلاف صوت عن شفيق*
> *أكدت حركة "قضاة من أجل مصر"، *


*لو هم فعلا ( قضاة من أجل مصر )*
*ماوقعوا فى هذا الخطا الفادح التافهة ...*
*كيف يستبق قاضى الأدلة الرسمية ؟؟!!!*
*هذا يشبه تماما أن ينطق قاضى بالحُكم قبل أن يفض أحراز القضية ...*
*بغض النظر عن أى نتيجة ...أصبحنا شعب مرتزقة *


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *" قضاة من أجل مصر": بالمستندات مرسي رئيسًا للجمهورية.. بفارق 910 آلاف صوت عن شفيق
> أكدت حركة "قضاة من أجل مصر"، فوز الدكتور محمد مرسى، مرشح حزب الحرية  والعدالة، برئاسة الجهمورية، بعد حصوله على إجمالى عدد أصوات بلغ  (13244964) صوتًا، فى حين حصل منافسه، الفريق أحمد شفيق على (12334485)  صوتًا، بفارق 910479 صوتًا لصالح مرسى.
> 
> وقالت الحركة فى مؤتمر  صحفى تعقده الآن بنقابة الصحفيين، إنها ستعلن النتائج على الرأى العام،  موثقة، بما انتهت إليه من المستندات الدالة على ذلك، وحتى يطمئن الرأى  العام، إلى صحة النتائج التى انتهت إليها.
> ...



* انا مرة سمعت واحد فى حوار قديم قبل الانتخابات الشعب قال  يبقى نعمل تزوير امريكانى  بجد 
 واكيد هم لعبها صح بس نسى شى مهم ان ربنا موجود وعندة جش*


----------



## oesi no (20 يونيو 2012)

هما مش بس وقعوا فى خطأ ساذج واعلنوا النتيجة
لا وعملوا خطأ فادح 
اطرح بنفسك الارقام اللى فى الصورة وشوف الفرق 900 الف ولالا
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## bob (20 يونيو 2012)

*مبروك لشفيق :gy0000::gy0000:
*


----------



## BITAR (20 يونيو 2012)

*وايضا اعلنوا ان الكلمه النهائيه للجنه العليا !!!!!!!*​


----------



## oesi no (20 يونيو 2012)

bob قال:


> *مبروك لشفيق :gy0000::gy0000:
> *


مبروك على ايش ؟


----------



## bob (20 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> مبروك على ايش ؟


*كرسي الرياسة يا ريس*
*و اللي عايز يستني لبكره تمام برضه*


----------



## oesi no (20 يونيو 2012)

يعنى ده على مسئوليتك يا شيخ بوب


----------



## bob (20 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> يعنى ده على مسئوليتك يا شيخ بوب


*يا برنس احنا بتوع الحصري*
*و العهده عند الراوي *


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2012)

*مين اللى كسب فى بلدكوا الىل عايزة الحرق دى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2012)

*مين قضاة لاجل مصر دول

يطلعوا مين دول يعنى 
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2012)

*رسالة من حملة الفريق للمصريين جميعا 

*​*رسالة من حملة الفريق للمصريين جميعا
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​**كتب هشام عبد الله : 
رجو من مؤيدى شفيق عدم النزول الى الشارع بعد اعلان النتيجة للاسباب الاتية:

حقنا لدماء المصريين وعدم الوقوع فى كمين جديد, هناك ادلة اكيدة على دخول  عناصر غير مصرية بطرق شرعية وغير شرعية عبر الانفاق كعناصر خاملة يتم  تنشيطها طبقاً لنتيجة الانتخابات فى مصر لتقوم باعمال عدائية وتخريبية...  على غرار ما حدث يوم 28 يناير 2011 مع مراعاة عدم الوقوع فى اخطائهم  القديمة باستخدام اسلحة و ذخائر غير مستخدمة فى مصر.
لذا سيقومون باستخدام الاسلحة والذخائر التى سرقت فى ثورة 25 يناير من  اقسام ومراكز و سجون الشرطة وارتداء ازياء الجيش والشرطة لإيهام الشعب ان  من سيرتكب المذابح هم حماة الوطن لذا نهيب بكل مصرى ومصرية يحبون هذا الوطن  عدم الانسياق للاشاعات التى ستغزو الشارع المصرى خلال ال 48 ساعة القادمة  والقبول بنتيجة الانتخابات أياً كانت من سينجح والثقة فى القضاء المصرى  ونزاهة الانتخابات وفى رجال القوات المسلحة والشرطة التى تواصل الليل  بالنهار لتامين الانتخابات والمواطن حتى لا تحدث الفوضى المخطط لها وعدم  النزول الى الميادين والشوارع عقب إعلان النتيجة سواء للاحتفال او التظاهر  ضد نتيجة الانتخابات


اصوات مصر​*


----------



## oesi no (20 يونيو 2012)

bob قال:


> *يا برنس احنا بتوع الحصري*
> *و العهده عند الراوي *


يابرنس لو مرسي كسب هقدم فيك شكوى :act31:
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2012)

*مفهمناش برضة مين اللى كسب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ومفيش اى كلام طلع ليه

والحملتين ساكتين ليه

وايه حكاية العنصار المسلحة دى

وايه حكاية ان الجيش قفل كل مداخل ومخارج القاهرة بالقوات

فى ايه بيحصل فى مصر  
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2012)

*من صفحة شفيق








*​*جدول مجمع لجميع عمليات تزوير الاخوان .. لاحظ مجموع اصوات شفيق + مرسي + الباطل اكثر بكثير من عدد الحضور 

- الفشل في الغش من جانب هواة متسرعين , لماذا لم تستعينوا بخبير رياضيات لضبط الارقام ؟​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *مفهمناش برضة مين اللى كسب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 *العسكر ....الى ان يتم تنصيب فرعون جديد من غير لحية *


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2012)

*فى انباء على ان الطعون لم تقبل وبكدا مرسى يبقى كسب 
*


----------



## merna lovejesus (20 يونيو 2012)

انا مبقتش فاهمه حاجة !!!!!


----------



## merna lovejesus (20 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *فى انباء على ان الطعون لم تقبل وبكدا مرسى يبقى كسب
> *



؟؟!!!! بس الكلام ده صح ؟؟؟ ... اانا قريته ...بس يعنى هو شفيق مش هيبقى عارف القانون وفاهمه ؟؟...بجد الواحد مبقاش فاهم ولا عارف حاجه


----------



## oesi no (20 يونيو 2012)

فى انباء ان الطعون 400 طعن 
هما لن يقبلوا طعون 
دى حاجة معروفه 
ولكن حمله شفيق بتقول قبل الطعون هما متقدمين 
محدش عارف الصح فين


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2012)

*حملة شفيق اعلنت ان مرشحها متقدم بدون الحاجة للبت فى الطعون.
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2012)

*اللى مخلينى شاكك فى حملة شفيق انهم مطلعوش ارقام 
*


----------



## bob (20 يونيو 2012)

*كتبت - ناهد إمام: 			 	   		منذ 1 ساعة 38 دقيقة  		 
 	أكد الدكتور عفت السادات رئيس حزب مصر القومى على  صفحته الشخصية على موقع  التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك" قبل قليل أن الفريق  شفيق هو رئيس مصر القادم،  قال: "على مسئوليتى الخاصة مؤكد أن الفريق أحمد  شفيق هو رئيس مصر القادم  بنسبة 100%".
 	يذكر أن عفت السادات كان قد أعلن تأييده للفريق شفيق  فى اللقاء المفتوح  الذى نظمه الحزب ومجلس الأعمال الكندى المصري لدعم  الفريق أحمد شفيق فى  انتخابات الرئاسة بأحد الفنادق بالقاهرة مؤخراً.

اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية​*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2012)

*مش عارف انتوا جايبين التأكيد دا منين مع ان الواقع عكس كدا 
*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (20 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *اللى مخلينى شاكك فى حملة شفيق انهم مطلعوش ارقام
> *


و ده اللى مخلينى شاكك برده


----------



## bob (20 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *مش عارف انتوا جايبين التأكيد دا منين مع ان الواقع عكس كدا
> *


*يا عم بكره تشوف و تتاكد*


----------



## oesi no (20 يونيو 2012)

*أمين الحرية والعدالة بسوهاج: تلقينا تعليمات بالاعتصام إذا فاز شفيق *

                           الأربعاء، 20 يونيو  2012 - 16:47





                             الفريق شفيق                          
 سوهاج – محمود مقبول


 
أكد الدكتور محمد المصرى أمين حزب الحرية والعدالة بسوهاج، أن غدا  سوف يكون بداية اعتصام مفتوح لكافة محافظات الجمهورية فى ميدان التحرير،  وسوف يتم عمل خيمة تضم كل محافظة على حدة، وذلك تنفيذا لتعليمات قد صدرت  بالاعتصام فى حالة فوز الفريق شفيق. 

وقال المصرى، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" إن الاعتصام سيكون سلميا،  ولن يتم الاصطدام بعناصر الجيش، وفى حال إعلان النتيجة فى صالح الفريق شفيق  سوف يستمر الاعتصام حتى إظهار النتيجة الحقيقة وهى فوز الدكتور محمد مرسى،  طبقا لما حصلنا عليه من كشوف من أعداد إجمالية لأصوات الناخبين الذين  اختاروا مرسى رئيسا لمصر، وأننا نحذر من التحايل والتلاعب بمقدرات هذا  الشعب.

على جانب آخر، أشار المصرى أنه تم الاتفاق والتنسيق مع كافة القيادات  والأطياف السياسية لمحافظة سوهاج على أن تكون خيمة محافظة سوهاج فى نقطة  الانطلاق.


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2012)

> *يا عم بكره تشوف و تتاكد*


*انت التفاؤل دا كله جايبه منين *


----------



## bob (20 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *انت التفاؤل دا كله جايبه منين *


*جايبة من كنترول النتيجة قبل ما تطلع :smile02*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2012)

> *جايبة من كنترول النتيجة قبل ما تطلع :smile02*



*ومين جابهلك؟؟؟؟؟

انا اعتقد ان فاروق سلطان نفسه ميعرفهاش *


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (20 يونيو 2012)

*مدير الوثائق القومية يكشف عن مخالفات فى كتاب توثيق فوز "مرسى" *

                           الأربعاء، 20 يونيو  2012 - 13:37





                             محمد مرسى                         
 كتب بلال رمضان


 
كشف الدكتور عبد الواحد النبوى، مدير دار الكتب والوثائق القومية،  عن وجود صورة ضوئية غير دقيقة ضمن الكتاب الذى نشرته حملة الدكتور محمد  مرسى، المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، والذى اعتمد على ما تضمنه من صور ضوئية  لمحاضر اللجان الانتخابية فى جولة الإعادة أمام الفريق أحمد شفيق، لتؤكد به  فوز مرشحها برئاسة الجمهورية.

وأوضح "النبوى" فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" أنه بالنظر إلى صورة محضر  اللجنة رقم عشرة، ومقرها قسم 6 أكتوبر أول، فإن إجمالى عدد الأصوات  الصحيحة 24167، وبجمع عدد الأصوات التى حصل عليها كلا المرشحين أحمد شفيق  10124، ومحمد مرسى 14493، فإن عدد الأصوات سيكون 24617، وليس كما ذكر فى  محضر اللجنة 24167، وهو ما يعنى أن هناك فارقا فى الأصوات بـ450 صوتًا.

وأشار "النبوى" إلى أن هناك العديد من الصور الضوئية فى هذا الكتاب لا يمكن  اعتمادها أو تصديقها نظرًا لعدم توافر ما يؤكد مصداقيتها، والتى تتمثل فى  كون هذه الصور ممهورة بتوقيعات القضاة والأختام، وهى صور كثيرة جدًا، من  بينها فى القاهرة اللجان رقم (2 لقسم شمال الساحل، و3 قسم شرطة روض الفرج،  و10 قسم شرطة الخليفة، و29 قصر النيل وهى بدون ختم وتوقيع القاضى)، وكذلك  فى الإسكندرية مثلاً اللجان رقم (8 قسم شرطة العطارين، و15 قسم شرطة أول  العامرية).


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## Ahmad Didat (20 يونيو 2012)

*حركة قضاة من اجل مصر المستقلة أكدت تقدم الدكتور محمد مرسي والخبر موجود في جميع القنوات بما فيها القناة المصرية الاولى*



*نقدر نقول مبرؤوك يادكتور*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2012)

Ahmad Didat قال:


> *حركة قضاة من اجل مصر المستقلة أكدت تقدم الدكتور محمد مرسي والخبر موجود في جميع القنوات بما فيها القناة المصرية الاولى*
> 
> 
> 
> *نقدر نقول مبرؤوك يادكتور*



*مجموعة من الأخوان .... الكاذبون*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## Ahmad Didat (20 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مجموعة من الأخوان .... الكاذبون*




*مش بعيد شفيق كمان يكون اخواني :new6:[/B


هذه جهه مستقلة يا أخي ولديها مستندات وارقام على ذلك


أما حملة شفيق نحن الفايزين  !!

طيب فين ارقامكم اللي تأكد .؟ :vava:

برضو احنا الفايزين :nunu0000: :smile02*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2012)

Ahmad Didat قال:


> *حركة قضاة من اجل مصر المستقلة أكدت تقدم الدكتور محمد مرسي والخبر موجود في جميع القنوات بما فيها القناة المصرية الاولى*
> 
> 
> 
> *نقدر نقول مبرؤوك يادكتور*


*حبيبى معلومة قد تكون جاهل لها 20% من القضاة تابعين للإخواان المسلمين.
*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2012)

*لا دى على مسؤليتى دى جماعة اخونجية صرف وعارفينهم من زمن ورئيسهم هو عضو فى جماعة حسن البنا الارهابية 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2012)

*انا مش بقول كدا علشان انجح شفيق ولا اسقط مرسى 

لكن الحق يتقال ان الجماعة دول جماعة اخوانجية صرف 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2012)

*المطالبة بإحالة قضاة من أجل مصر إلى التحقيق فوراً
القاهرة ٢٠يونيو 2012
تطالب منظمة إتحاد المحامين للدراسات القانونية و الديمقراطية السيد وزير العدل بإحالة القضاة المشتركون فيما يسمى "بحركة قضاة من أجل مصر" ! إلى التحقيق فوراً لعدة أسباب :

أولاً/ أنهم أقحموا أنفسهم في السياسة و هذا أمر محظور على القضاة !

ثانياً/ التحقيق معهم في مدى علاقاتهم بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين صاحبة الفكر الإرهابي، وبحث ما إذا كانت علاقاتهم بالجماعة قد وصلت إلى حد تزوير الإنتخابات لصالح مرشح الإخوان فمكان هؤلاء القضاة يجب أن يكون خلف الأسوار.

ثالثاً/ نطالب المستشار/ أحمد الزند بأن ينأى بالقضاة عن أي عمل يشكك فيهم، وما حدث من "حركة قضاة من أجل مصر" هو أمر يوضح أن هناك جانب من القضاة يعمل لصالح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وهو ما يعد مصيبة، ويجب أن لا يمر هذا الأمر مرور الكرام.

رابعاً/ نطالب المجلس العسكري بأن يضرب بيد من حديد على كل من يخرج عن القانون، وأولهم "حركة قضاة من أجل مصر" والتي تعطي تصريحات لمصلحة مرشح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، دون إعتبار للجنة العليا لإنتخابات الرئاسة ! أي أن لدينا قضاة ينتمون إلى جماعة الإخوان ! وعليه نطالب المجلس العسكري بحصر أسماء تلك الحركة فوراً والتحقيق معهم لإقالتهم ومن ثم محاكمتهم.

خامساً/ نطالب المجلس العسكري بأن يضرب بيد من حديد على أي إرهابيين من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والداعين لنشر الفوضى وبث ثقافة العنف في ميدان التحرير أمثال "خيرت الشاطر ومحمد البلتاجي" وعلى المجلس العسكري أن يتكفل بإحضارهم لإستكمال التحقيقات في النيابة العامة والخاصة بتزوير البطاقات في المطابع الأميرية ! وعلى المجلس العسكري أيضاً أن يعلم أن الشعب لازال ينتظر موقفاً حاسماً وحازماً من العسكري تجاه جماعة الظلام، وعليه أن يعلم أن الشعب كله سيلتف حوله إذا ما قام بالتصدى لكل ما يضر بالبلاد وأولهم جماعة الإخوان و التي تعمل لحساب كل من إيران و قطر.

سادساً/ نتمنى ونصر على أن لا يتم تزوير الإنتخابات لصالح مرشح الإخوان المسلمين وأن يتم الكشف عن كل الآليات التي إستعان بها الإخوان المسلمين لتزوير إرادة شعب مصر.

سابعاً/ تنادي منظمة إتحاد المحامين الأغلبية الصامتة إلى مساندة المجلس العسكري، وإعلان التأييد له والزحف نحو ميدان التحرير لإعلان تأييد المجلس العسكري وتأييد الشرعية.

وعلى الله قصد السبيل
الــمدير العام
شادي طلعت*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يونيو 2012)

Ahmad Didat قال:


> *حركة قضاة من اجل مصر المستقلة أكدت تقدم الدكتور محمد مرسي والخبر موجود في جميع القنوات بما فيها القناة المصرية الاولى*
> *نقدر نقول مبرؤوك يادكتور*


*أتحداك أن تقول لنا من هم هؤلاء ..؟؟*
*وبغض النظر عن الأنتخابات والنتائج ..ماهو الخطا الفادح الذى وقعوا فيه ...*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2012)

*
بدأت قوات الأمن فى تكثيف انتشارها فى مداخل ومخارج القاهرة الكبرى وحول العاصمة، وذلك تحسباً لإعلان نتائج الانتخابات الرئاسية المقررة غداً، وسط تهديدات من جماعة الإخوان بالنزول للشارع، والاعتصام فى الميادين الكبرى، وأمام مقرات المنشآت الحيوية، إن لم تأت النتيجة مطابقة لما أعلنته بفوز مرشحها. 

وكشفت مصادر أمنية، أن هناك خطة لمواجهة أى تحركات لمعارضة النتائج الرسمية المعلنة من اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، حيث بدأت وحدات الأمن المدعومة من سيارات الشرطة العسكرية والمدرعات، لتأمين المناطق والمنشآت الحيوية.

وتحركت وحدات أمنية فى مدخل القاهرة من اتجاه شبرا بالطريق الزراعى، وكذلك من مدخل طريقى القاهرة الإسماعيلية، والقاهرة الإسكندرية الصحراوى، بجانب انتشار وحدات دعم على مدخل الطريق الدائرى، تحسباً لأى تدفق متظاهرين من خارج القاهرة.

يأتى هذا فى الوقت الذى تستعد فيه اللجنة العليا للانتخابات لإعلان نتائج انتخابات الرئاسة المقرر لها غداً، الخميس، وذلك بعد أن نظرت اللجنة اليوم، الأربعاء، فى طعون كل من المرشحين المتنافسين، وتفحصها حاليا، تمهيداً لإعلان النتائج.

وكانت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، استعدت لحشد أعضائها فى ميادين مصر المختلفة قبل الإعلان عن نتيجة الانتخابات الرئاسية، تحسبًا لأى تلاعب فى النتائج، وأوضحت المصادر أن عددًا من أعضاء الجماعة اعتصموا فى ميدان التحرير منذ أمس، عقب مليونية رفض الإعلان الدستورى.*


----------



## Ahmad Didat (20 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أتحداك أن تقول لنا من هم هؤلاء ..؟؟*
> *وبغض النظر عن الأنتخابات والنتائج ..ماهو الخطا الفادح الذى وقعوا فيه ...*



*
من اسمها تعرف من هؤلاء  هم عدد من قضاة مصر  ومنهم أمناء لجان مشاركين في الانتخابات




(( اعتمدت على محاضر فرز 100 % من اللجان الفرعية عبر الزملاء من القضاة المشرفين على الانتخابات ومن خلال محاضر رسمية. ))




اذا التشكيك فيهم بمعنى التشكيك في قضآإة مصر 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يونيو 2012)

Ahmad Didat قال:


> *اذا التشكيك فيهم بمعنى التشكيك في قضآإة مصر *


*على فكرة كلامى معك بعيدا عن مرسى وشفيق والأنتخابات ..*
*القاضى الحقيقى لا يستبق الأدلة *
*هل يصح للقاضى أن يصدر حكماً قبل أن يفض الأحراز ؟*
*هل تقبل أن يحكم عليك قاضى دون أن ينظر الى أدلتك ؟*
*هل يصح للقاضى ان يستبق قرارات لجنة ( مكونة من قضاة مثله ) ؟؟*
*هل واضح من أسمهم أنهم قضاة ؟ هؤلاء لا هم لهم الا الشو الأعلامى والتصوير والشهرة *
*أنها شهوة الإعلام ...مولد ...*
*القاضى الحقيقى هو من يقف (( على الحياد )) *
*لا الى هذا ولا الى ذلك يميل *


----------



## Abd elmassih (20 يونيو 2012)

*مرسى ولا شفيق الواحد هيحرق دمه كله كفايه الدم اللى اتحرق من ساعة مؤتمر مرسى*
بس انا شايف ان شفيق لوبقى رئيس فيكون الله فى عونه  لأنه مش عايز حد يمسكله غلطه وتخرج تظاهرات ضده بعكس مرسى اللى سنداه جماعته وممكن تملى التحرير لو خرجت مظاهرات ضده وتحبط اى تظاهرات وهذه وجهة نظرى المتواضعه جدا جدا​


----------



## چاكس (20 يونيو 2012)

*سمعت ان النتيجة هتكون يوم السبت مش الخميس !!!!*


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *على فكرة كلامى معك بعيدا عن مرسى وشفيق والأنتخابات ..*
> *القاضى الحقيقى لا يستبق الأدلة *
> *هل يصح للقاضى أن يصدر حكماً قبل أن يفض الأحراز ؟*
> *هل تقبل أن يحكم عليك قاضى دون أن ينظر الى أدلتك ؟*
> ...



*والله  الرجال دة بيقول كلام زى الفل​*


----------



## bob (20 يونيو 2012)

*قالت صحيفة الفايننشال تايمز البريطانية  أن الأمور في مصر قد تسير إلى مواجهة كبيرة عقب الإعلان الرسمي عن نتائج  الانتخابات الرئاسية غدا الخميس.

وقال بورزو دراجاى, مراسل الشرق الاوسط وشمال افريقيا بالفايننشال تايمز  ورئيس مكتب الفايننشال تايمز فى بيروت سابقا, عبر حسابه الشخصي على تويتر,  إن غدا الخميس سيكون يوما مشهودا في الشارع المصري، حيث سيتم فرض حظر  التجول استعدادا لإعلان نتائج الأنتخابات الرسمية، والتي ستحمل خبر فوز  الفريق شفيق، بفارق يبلغ 260 ألف صوت.

وادعى دراجاى أنه حصل على هذه المعلومات من صديق مقرب له حصل عليها من مصدر  في المخابرات المصرية، وأن الجيش المصري يستعد لحالة من الاضطرابات تعقب  الإعلان عن النتيجة.

مشيرا إلى أن المجلس العسكري الذي قام بحل البرلمان يمكنه ببساطة فعل اي  شيء حتى اعتقال خيرت الشاطر النائب الأول للمرشد العام للاخوان المسلمين  نفسه للمحافظة على مصالحهم، مؤكدا أن هذه الأحداث المتعاقبة ستتسبب في  تعقيد الموقف الاقتصادي في مصر وتضع مليارات الدولارات الخاصة بعملية  التنمية في خطر.

يأتي ذلك في وقت اشتعلت فيه الأجواء بشدة داخل مصر بعد إعلان الحملة  الرئاسية للدكتور محمد مرسي فوزه في مؤتمر صحفي قبل الإعلان رسميا عن  النتائج بنسبة 52%، الأمر نفسه الذي أنتهجته حملة الفريق شفيق ما تسبب في  حالة من اللغط السياسي تصاعدت حدته مساء الأمس بالتصريحات التي أطلقها  المستشار فاروق سلطان رئيس اللجنة العليا للأنتخابات الرئاسية عن القبض على  موظف بالمطابع الأميرية المسئولة عن طبع بطاقات الأقتراع، والتحقيق معه  بتهمة تسويد بطاقات لصالح المرشح محمد مرسي، الأمر الذي اعتبره مراقبون  ونشطاء بداية مفضوحة لعملية تزوير هدفها دفع شفيق لمنصب الرئيس،
*


----------



## oesi no (20 يونيو 2012)

*توضيح هــــــــــام
 ------------------
 نتيجـــــة الانتخــــابات النهـــائيـــــة هي ما ستمثــــل الشعـــب  المصــــري بمعني أدق أن من سيتم إعلان فوزه من قبل اللجنة العليا  للانتخابات سيكون هو رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية سواء الفريق أحمد شفيق أو  الدكتور محمد مرسي ... وعلي الجميع احترام هذه النتيجة , فتلك هـي  الديموقراطيـــــة ....

 ولكــــن ... أي محاولة للخروج علي الشرعيـة من تخريب , أو دمار , أو حرق منشأت  , أوتكدير للأمن العام من أي عناصــــر غوغائيـة متــمردة سيسمــــي ذلك "  تمــــــــــردا علي الشـــــرعيـــــة"... ولن يعتد بهم كثــــوارا بل  سيصبـــح لقبهــــم الجديد انذاك " المتمـــــردون علي الشرعية " ...

 ولو استمـــــر الوضـــع في التخــــريب أو عدم الاستقـــــرار ....

 سيهيــــــب الشعـــــب المصــــــري العظيـــــم قـــــواتـه  المسلحــــــة وقـــوات الشـــرطة للضـــرب بيـد من حــــديد علي كــل  متمــــرد يتعـــــدي علي الشرعيــــــة أو يهـــــدد أمـن وســــــلامة  الــــوطــــن ...*



من صفحة الحملة الرسميه للفريق شفيق على الفيس بوك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يونيو 2012)

*يعنى هتولع بكره و لا  مش؟؟ بعنى ننزل من بتنا و لا مش؟؟*
* قولولنا النتيجه بكره و لا السبت؟؟*
* و لو بكره اسعا كام؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يونيو 2012)

bob قال:


> *وقال بورزو دراجاى, مراسل الشرق الاوسط وشمال افريقيا بالفايننشال تايمز ورئيس مكتب الفايننشال تايمز فى بيروت سابقا, عبر حسابه الشخصي على تويتر, *


*الله يخرب بيت تويتر على بيت الفيس بوك ....ولا خبر بنقراه صح ..ولا حتى على الفضائيات* 
*وأعرف منين ان دة مورسى دراجرز والا بيشتغل اية أصلا ؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2012)

*فى كلام قال شبه كدا امبارح برضة فى جريدة تانية خاص بالفايننشيال 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *يعنى هتولع بكره و لا مش؟؟ بعنى ننزل من بتنا و لا مش؟؟*
> *قولولنا النتيجه بكره و لا السبت؟؟*
> *و لو بكره اسعا كام؟؟*


* لو مش بكرة هتكون الجمعة مافيش السبت*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2012)

*عن فكره مفيش نتايج هتعلن بكره النتيجة إتأجلت وغالبا هتعلن يوم السبت بعيدا عن الجمعه وما ادراك مالجمعة
*


----------



## Ahmad Didat (20 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> القاضى الحقيقى لا يستبق الأدلة
> هل تقبل أن يحكم عليك قاضى دون أن ينظر الى أدلتك ؟
> هل يصح للقاضى ان يستبق قرارات لجنة ( مكونة من قضاة مثله ) ؟؟
> ...


*

يجب أن تعلم اخي بأن الحركة لم تعلن فوز مرسي بل اعلنت تقدمه فقط ( من غير الطعون )


لأن لديها ادله ثابته ولديها الأرقام الثابته فلا يوجد اي استباق للاحداث لأن مالديها هي ارقام ثابته


أما موضوع الطعون تركته للجنه العليا للانتخابات


عموما نحن لانتكلم بأن ماعملوه صح او خطأ !! ولكن هؤولاء قضاة مصرريين ولايجوز اتهامهم بأنهم ينتمو لحزب معين *


----------



## Ahmad Didat (20 يونيو 2012)

*وليد الشرابي المتحدث باسم حركة القضاة من اجل مصر على قناة النهار : احب اقول لمن اتهموني بأني منتمي لجماعة الأخوان المسلمون سنة 1995 بأني كنت ضابط أمن دوله في هذه الفترة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2012)

*بيان لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية : 
الصادر اليوم الأربعاء الموافق العشرون من يونيه سنة 2012
فى شأن الطعون المقدمة من المرشحين لرئاسة جمهورية مصر العربية​ 
نظرت اليوم لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية الطعون المقدمة من المرشحين لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية والتى تزيد عن أربعمائة طعن، ومنها ما قدم حتى منتصف ليلة اليوم، وقد استمعت اللجنة على مدى خمس ساعات لمرافعات محامىّ الطرفين، وقد تركزت الطعون على ما أبداه الطاعنان فى مثالب شابت العملية الانتخابية من وجهة نظرهما، وأهمها وجود عدد ليس بالقليل من بطاقات الاقتراع بالصناديق تزيد أو تقل عن عدد الناخبين الحاضرين باللجان، بحسب الثابت بالتوقيعات على كشوف الناخبين، وما تردد عن تصويت بعض المتوفين، وتكرار التصويت من بعض الناخبين، وتوجيه بعض موظفى اللجان للناخبين لصالح مرشح بعينه والتأشير منهم فى بطاقات الاقتراع لمرشح، وهو ما ثبت بمحاضر وبلاغات متعددة، فضلاً عما أبداه الحاضر عن د . أحمد شفيق من وجود شكوك كثيفة ترنو على العملية الانتخابية فى 14 محافظة، نظرًا للعبث بالعديد من بطاقات الاقتراع والتأشير عليها لصالح المرشح المنافس، عقب طباعتها بالمطابع الأميرية، وقبل الوصول إلى السادة القضاة المشرفين على اللجان الفرعية. 

وقد قررت اللجنة الاستمرار فى نظر طعون المرشحين، واستكمال فحصها مع ما يستلزمه ذلك من الاطلاع على بعض المحاضر والكشوف المتعلقة بالعملية الانتخابية، وهو ما يتطلب مزيدًا من الوقت قبل إعلان النتيجة النهائية.*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 يونيو 2012)

إليكم دليل من دلائل تزوير الاخوان 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212620​


----------



## oesi no (20 يونيو 2012)

يعنى النتيجة بدل بكرة الصبح هتبقى بكرة بليل 
اصله لازم بكرة 
قانون الانتخابات بيقول 3 ايام بعد اخر محضر لجنه عامه 
وهما استلموا اخر محضر يوم الاتنين 
لو ماعلنوش بكرة بليل  يبقى ده خرق للقانون


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يونيو 2012)

Ahmad Didat قال:


> *وليد الشرابي المتحدث باسم حركة القضاة من اجل مصر على قناة النهار : احب اقول لمن اتهموني بأني منتمي لجماعة الأخوان المسلمون سنة 1995 بأني كنت ضابط أمن دوله في هذه الفترة*


*ضابط أمن دولة ؟!!!!!*
*يعنى مش قاضى ...دة حضرتك اللى جايب الخبر بنفسك أهوه !!!!*
*عرفت انهم عالم بتوع شهرة ؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2012)

*نشر الجيش الثاني الميداني بالإسماعيلية مدرعاته بالشوارع الرئيسية والفرعية، وشهدت الساعات الأخيرة قبيل إعلان النتيجة النهائية للانتخابات الرئاسية تحركات غير عادية، بنشر المدرعات والمجندين.

وأكد اللواء محمد عيد مدير أمن الإسماعيلية، أنه في اطار الجهود المبذولة لتأكيد سيطرة وسيادة الدولة علي أراضيها، بعدما وردت معلومات بشأن سعي بعض الدول والكيانات المعادية لتفعيل دورها بالبلاد، تم تشديد الإجراءات الأمنية على طول المجرى الملاحي لقناة السويس والمعابر التي تربط بين ضفتي القناة وتؤدي إلى سيناء، كما تم تمشيط المناطق الصحراوية والطرق الرابطة بين المحافظات، خوفًا من استغلالها من قبل قوي خارجية معاددية، "علي حد وصفه"، وحماية الأمن القومي للبلاد في ظل الظروف الراهنة، وشهدت مداخل ومخارج المحافظة إجراءات تفتيشية مشددة خوفا من تسرب عناصر مخربة.

وأشار عيد إلى أنه من بين الإجراءات تعزيزات الدبابات العسكرية وعناصر الأفراد العسكريين بالإضافة الي كشف هوية المترددين عليها قبل زيارتها، مضيفا:"شهدت المعابر، ومنها معديات نقل الأشخاص والسيارات والتي تصل ضفتي القناة شرقا وغربا، تكثيفًا أمنيًا، وتم أيضا تشديد إجراءات التفتيش على جميع المعابر التي تربط سيناء بالوادي، خاصة معديات نقل الأفراد والسيارات، مع زيادة المجندين والدبابات العسكرية .

وفي كوبري السلام، اعتمدت الخطة علي تفعيل إجراءات خطط التأمين، وتكثيف التواجد الأمني الفعال بما يحقق نشر أفراد أمن مدنيين مع تسهيل حركة عبور السيارات والمواطنين بعد التأكد من هوية المارة، وتحقيق الاشتباه لمواقع الضبط والاستعانة بالوسائل التكنولوجية الحديثة منها الكمبيوتر وجهاز كشف المعلومات وبيانات تنفيذ الأحكام والمعلومات الجنائية، حتي تتمكن القوات من كشف أي عناصر مخربة أو إجرامية، مع إحكام السيطرة علي المعابر المؤدية إلى سيناء لمنع تسلل أي عناصر، وتفعيل جهود البحث واتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة حيالها وشددت قناة السويس من إجراءاتها الأمنية في إطار ما تلتزم به دوليا من حماية عبور السفن في أمان، وترافق المدمرات العابرة للقناة قاطرات تابعة لادارة التحركات بالهيئة ، ويتم إغلاق كوبري السلام ومنع الصيد بالمجري الملاحي للقناة بالاضافة الي تأمين الطريق الموازي للقناة .*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2012)

*طوارئ فى البنوك وشركات الصرافة «وسط القاهرة» تحسباً للمظاهرات*







 *20/6/2012*​
*اتخذت بنوك وشركات صرافة، تقع  فى منطقة وسط القاهرة، إجراءات احترازية لتأمين مقارها وشبكة فروعها  وماكينات الصرف الآلى التابعة لها، تحسباً لاندلاع مظاهرات خلال اليومين  المقبلين على خلفية رفض بعض القوى السياسية قرارات المجلس العسكرى.*​
*وقررت بعض البنوك الواقعة فى  محيط ميدان التحرير إغلاق ماكينات الصرف الآلى التابعة لها، بعد السادسة  مساء، وتقليص السيولة التى يتم ضخها فيها، وأكد مسؤول بارز بالبنك المركزى  لـ«المصرى اليوم» أن مصرفه لم يتخذ أى إجراءات جديدة أو قرارات بشأن تقييد  التحويلات والصرف من الماكينات وفروع البنوك.*​
*وأشار المصدر، الذى طلب عدم  ذكر اسمه، إلى استمرار العمل بقواعد التحويل المعمول بها منذ اندلاع ثورة  25 يناير، التى تنص على تقييد التحويلات الأجنبية بـ«10 آلاف دولار» وعدم  وضع حد أقصى لها بالعمله المصرية.*​
*وفى المقابل، انتقد مسؤول  مصرفى بارز غياب ربط البنك المركزى بشبكة ماكينات الصرف الآلى التابعة  للبنوك فى جميع المناطق، وأوضح أن «المركزى» يعتمد فى هذا الشأن على  التقارير الواردة إليه من البنوك يومياً، بشأن السيولة والطلب على العملات  سواء من فروعها أو ماكينات الصرف الآلى.*​
*من جانبه، أكد محمد عباس  السيد، نائب رئيس بنك مصر، أن مصرفة رفع معدلات البنكنوت، التى يتم ضخها فى  ماكينات الصرف الآلى التابعة له، خلال عطلة انتخابات الرئاسة خلال جولة  الإعادة لتلبية طلبات العملاء على السحب، مقارنة بالأيام العادية. وقال  «عباس» إن معدلات السحب اليومى للعملاء من شبكة ماكينات الصرف الآلى  التابعة لمصرفه كما هى من 1000 إلى 8000 جنيه يومياً.*​
*وأكد المكتب الفنى لرئيس بنك  التعمير والإسكان عدم صدور قرارات جديدة بشأن السحب من ماكيناته، ولفت إلى  عدم وجود فروع للبنك التابع له فى منطقة وسط البلد، باستثناء فرع داخل  وزارة التربية والتعليم، وماكينات صرف آلى على بوابة الوزارة لتلبية  احتياجات الموظفين من السحب، ولفت إلى استنفاذ السيولة التى يتم ضخها  يومياً بهذا الموقع. من جانبه، أكد محمد الأبيض، رئيس الشعبة العامة لشركات  الصرافة بالاتحاد العام للغرف التجارية، أن عدداً من شركات الصرافة اتخذت  إجراءات احترازية لتأمين فروعها فى وسط البلد، من خلال سحب السيولة منها،  تحسباً لحدوث أعمال سطو من قبل عناصر مندسة بين المتظاهرين.*​
*وأضاف «الأبيض» أن عدد فروع  شركات الصرافة فى المنطقة المحيطة بوسط البلد، نحو 150 شركة، وأوضح أن بعض  الشركات تتخذ تلك الإجراءات فى المناطق الحيوية بالمحافظات التى تندلع بها  مظاهرات.*​
*وأشار إلى أنه حال حدوث أعمال شغب فسوف تغلق جميع شركات الصرافة أبوابها لحين استقرار الشارع وعودة الأمن مرة أخرى.*​

*المصرى اليوم*​​​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2012)

*نادي القضاة :"حركة قضاة من أجل مصر" لا تمثلنا و إعلان نتائج الرئاسة مسبقا"فتنة"*
* الأربعاء 20.06.2012 - 09:27 م *


* 

*
*صورة أرشيفية ــ المستشار أحمد الزند​*

* كتب أحمد المصري​*
*أكد مجلس إدارة نادي قضاة مصر برئاسة المستشار أحمد الزند رئيس النادي، أنه  لا توجد أدنى صلة بين النادي وحركة (قضاة من أجل مصر) التي قام أعضاؤها  اليوم بعقد مؤتمر صحفي بنقابة الصحفيين أعلنوا فيه عن نتائج الانتخابات  الرئاسية.​*
*​*
*وشدد مجلس الإدارة على أن النادي وحده هو الممثل الشرعي والمعبر عن جموع  القضاة، وأنه سوف يتخذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية تجاه كل من يدعي أنه يمثل  القضاة.​*
*​*
*وأشار مجلس إدارة النادي في بيان له مساء اليوم إلى أن النادي فوجىء بما  جاء بالمؤتمر الصحفى الذى عقد صباح اليوم بنقابة الصحفيين وبثته القنوات  الفضائية ونشر على بعض المواقع الصحفية حول نتائج الانتخابات الرئاسية  والذى عقده وليد محمد رشاد شرابى القاضى بمحكمة شمال القاهرة الابتدائية  وآخرون من أعضاء الهيئات القضائية.​*
*​*
*وأضاف البيان ان القائمين علي المؤتمر زعموا فيه على غير الحقيقة كذبا  وافتراء أنهم يتحدثون باسم القضاة من خلال حركة أطلقوا عليها "قضاة من أجل  مصر" فضلا عن قيامهم خلال المؤتمر بالإعلان عن فوز أحد المرشحين في  الانتخابات الرئاسية وذلك قبيل إعلان النتيجة من الجهة الرسمية المنوط بها  ذلك قانونا.​*
*​*
*وأكد مجلس إدارة النادي أن قضاة مصر يؤكدون بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أنهم  يقفون على مسافة واحدة من المرشحين وأن ولاءهم أولا وأخيرا لن يكون لفرد أو  جماعة أو حزب وإنما ولاؤهم سيظل دائماً لله سبحانه وتعالى ولوطنهم ولهذا  الشعب العظيم.​*
*​*
*وذكر البيان: "لا توجد أدنى صلة بين من زعموا أنهم قضاة من أجل مصر وبين  نادى القضاة، وإن جاز أن يطلق على هذه المجموعة اسم معين فإن الأقرب إلى  ذلك هو أنهم قضاة من أجل الفتنة وتكدير الصفو والسلم العام".​*
*​*
*وقال مجلس إدارة النادي "إن محاولة هؤلاء (الحركة) الزج باسم نادى القضاة  في هذا العبث هو أمر لن يمر عليهم مرور الكرام، وأن النادي سوف يتخذ من  الإجراءات القانونية ما يردع كل من يدعى أنه يمثل القضاة"..​*
*​*
*ولفت البيان إلى أن ما قامت به هذه المجموعة من دور لا يتفق مع أخلاق  القضاة وحيادهم وتقاليدهم القضائية الرصينة التى توارثوها جيلا وراء جيل،  وانه لا يمكن لقاض أن ينزلق إلى هذا الدور الذي ينتهك الشرعية الدستورية  والقانونية فضلا عن كونه لا يتفق مع أخلاق القضاة وحيادهم وتقاليدهم  القضائية الرصينة .​*
*صدى البلد​*​


----------



## BITAR (20 يونيو 2012)

*قضاه من اجل مصر (( من  هؤلاء ))
 وهل يجوز للقضاه عمل تنظيمات سؤال ؟؟*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2012)

*ناس بوك: الدكتور محمد الباز إعلان مرسى للنتيجة قبل اعلانها تمثل أفعال إرهابية.
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *وأضاف البيان ان القائمين علي المؤتمر زعموا فيه على غير الحقيقة كذبا وافتراء أنهم يتحدثون باسم القضاة من خلال حركة أطلقوا عليها "قضاة من أجل مصر" *
> *وأكد مجلس إدارة النادي أن قضاة مصر يؤكدون بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أنهم يقفون على مسافة واحدة من المرشحين وأن ولاءهم أولا وأخيرا لن يكون لفرد أو جماعة أو حزب وإنما ولاؤهم سيظل دائماً لله سبحانه وتعالى ولوطنهم ولهذا الشعب العظيم.*


 *قلت الكلام دة للأخ أحمد ديدات*
*قال بتشكك فى قضاة مصر !!!*
*ياريت نفوق ونفهم اللى بيجرى حوالينا من ناس غاوية شهرة وسط المولد ...*
*واهم طلعوا كدابين ( كالعادة ) *


----------



## oesi no (20 يونيو 2012)

*نادى القضاة: "حركة قضاة من أجل مصر" لا يحق لها إعلان نتائج الرئاسة*

                           الأربعاء، 20 يونيو  2012 - 22:45





                             المستشار أحمد ؤ                         
 كتب محمود حسين


 
أكد مجلس إدارة نادى قضاة مصر، برئاسة المستشار أحمد الزند، رئيس  النادى، عدم وجود أدنى صلة بين النادى وحركة (قضاة من أجل مصر)، والتى قام  أعضاؤها اليوم (الأربعاء) بعقد مؤتمر صحفى بنقابة الصحفيين، أعلنوا فيه عن  نتائج الانتخابات الرئاسية، مشددا على أن النادى وحده هو الممثل الشرعى  والمعبر عن جموع القضاة، وأنه سوف يتخذ كافة الإجراءات القانونية تجاه  الحركة وكل من يدعى أنه يمثل القضاة.


وأشار مجلس إدارة النادى- فى بيان له مساء اليوم– إلى أن النادى فوجئ بما  جاء بالمؤتمر الصحفى، الذى عقد صباح اليوم (الأربعاء)، بنقابة الصحفيين  وبثته القنوات الفضائية، ونشر على بعض المواقع الصحفية حول نتائج  الانتخابات الرئاسية، والذى عقده وليد محمد رشاد شرابى، القاضى بمحكمة شمال  القاهرة الابتدائية، وآخرون من أعضاء الهيئات القضائية.


وأضاف البيان أن مقيمى المؤتمر زعموا فيه على غير الحقيقة كذبًا وافتراء،  أنهم يتحدثون باسم القضاة من خلال حركة أطلقوا عليها "قضاة من أجل مصر"  فضلا عن قيامهم خلال المؤتمر بالإعلان عن فوز أحد المرشحين فى الانتخابات  الرئاسية، وذلك قبيل إعلان النتيجة من الجهة الرسمية، المنوط بها ذلك  قانونًا.


وأكد مجلس إدارة النادى، أن قضاة مصر، يؤكدون بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أنهم  يقفون على مسافة واحدة من المرشحين، وأن ولاءهم أولا وأخيرًا لن يكون لفرد  أو جماعة أو حزب، وإنما ولاؤهم سيظل دائماً لله سبحانه وتعالى ولوطنهم  ولهذا الشعب العظيم.

وذكر البيان: "لا توجد أدنى صلة بين من زعموا أنهم قضاة من أجل مصر وبين  نادى القضاة، وإن جاز أن يطلق على هذه المجموعة اسم معين، فإن الأقرب إلى  ذلك هو أنهم قضاة من أجل الفتنة وتكدير الصفو والسلم العام".

وقال مجلس إدارة النادى، "إن محاولة هذه (الحركة) الزج باسم نادى القضاة فى  هذا العبث، هو أمر لن يمر عليهم مرور الكرام.. وأن النادى سوف يتخذ من  الإجراءات القانونية ما يردع كل من يدعى أنه يمثل القضاة".

 ولفت البيان إلى أن ما قامت به هذه المجموعة من دور لا يتفق مع أخلاق  القضاة وحيادهم وتقاليدهم القضائية الرصينة، التى توارثوها جيلا وراء جيل،  وأنه لا يمكن لقاض أن ينزلق إلى هذا الدور الذى ينتهك الشرعية الدستورية  والقانونية، فضلا عن كونه لا يتفق مع أخلاق القضاة وحيادهم وتقاليدهم  القضائية الرصينة.


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2012)

*مصر تتحول إلى ثكنة عسكرية قبل إعلان نتائج الانتخابات الرئاسية *


----------



## Ahmad Didat (20 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *قلت الكلام دة للأخ أحمد ديدات*
> *قال بتشكك فى قضاة مصر !!!*
> *ياريت نفوق ونفهم اللى بيجرى حوالينا من ناس غاوية شهرة وسط المولد ...*
> *واهم طلعوا كدابين ( كالعادة ) *



*إِنَّ مَوْعِدَهُمُ الصُّبْحُ أَلَيْسَ الصُّبْحُ بِقَرِيبٍ  ..  



لننتظر حتى الصباح حتى تعلن النتائج وستثبت لك الحركة صحة كلامها

وسأأتي لك بنفسي   ..  


وبالنسبه للخبر تبع اللي يقول ان قضاة مصر لاتمثلنا 


طيب ماحنا عارفين ان الحركة مالها اي علاقه في اللجنة العليا للأنتخبات وهم لم يدعو هالشيئ

هي منظمة مستقلة ليس لها انتماءات حزبية

الخبر ماله اي داعي !*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 يونيو 2012)

Ahmad Didat قال:


> *لننتظر حتى الصباح حتى تعلن النتائج وستثبت لك الحركة صحة كلامها*
> *وسأأتي لك بنفسي .. *
> *!*


 *مالى ومال صحة كلامها يا اخ أحمد ؟؟*
*شرحت لك حاجة لا تتعلق بأنتمائى لآى مرشح* 
*وعلى فكرة مش اللجنة اللى قالت ...دة نادى القضاة*
*وعلى فكرة تانى طلع المتحدث باسمهم ضابط فى امن دولة*
*يعنى قضاة هفأ قوى اللى يخلوا ضابط ع المعاش وألا ضابط مطرود ...يتكلم بأسمهم*
*هما كدابين فى ( كينونتهم ) مش فى اللى بيهبلو يذيعوه *


----------



## oesi no (20 يونيو 2012)

النتيجة مش بكرة 
ولا يوم الجمعه 
النتيجة يوم السبت 
على لسان عمرو اديب


----------



## Ahmad Didat (20 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> وعلى فكرة تانى طلع المتحدث باسمهم ضابط فى امن دولة
> يعنى قضاة هفأ قوى اللى يخلوا ضابط ع المعاش وألا ضابط مطرود ...يتكلم بأسمهم
> هما كدابين فى ( كينونتهم ) مش فى اللى بيهبلو يذيعوه *


*

وليد الشرابي ضابط شرطة سابقا ومستشار قانوني حاليا ! :smile02


أما باقي كلامك لا اعلم بماذا ارد عليه  ( هم هفأ هم كدابين ) !!*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 يونيو 2012)

*ليه احنا متأكدين انه فى حالة فوز شفيق هتحصل عمليا إرهابية؟
وفى حالة فوز مرسى مش هتحصل اى عمليات تخريبيه؟
*


----------



## ahraf ayad (20 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ليه احنا متأكدين انه فى حالة فوز شفيق هتحصل عمليا إرهابية؟
> وفى حالة فوز مرسى مش هتحصل اى عمليات تخريبيه؟
> *






ودة يخلينى اقول ان الجيش علشان يدفع بتعزيزات كبيرة جدا زى اللى سمعناها وبالحجم دة معناة ان كتاكد ان النتيجة مش فى صالح الاخوان لان انصار شفيق  مش ممكن مشهايكون تهديدهم فى حالة فوز الاخوان زى تهديد الاخوان فى حالة فوز شفيق ودة مجرد نظرية


----------



## candy shop (20 يونيو 2012)

*بجاتو: إعلان نتائج الانتخابات الرئاسية قد يكون السبت أو الأحد*
* حسين انسي*

* 6/20/2012   11:27 PM*

* بجاتو: إعلان نتائج الانتخابات الرئاسية قد يكون السبت أو الأحد*


* كشف المستشار حاتم بجاتو، أمين عام اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية، إن  نظر الطعون المقدمة من مرشحي الرئاسة الدكتور محمد مرسى، والفريق أحمد  شفيق، يتطلب بعض الوقت، وأن إعلان النتائج الرئاسية قد يكون يوم السبت أو  الأحد المقبلين .*


* جاء ذلك من خلال مداخلة هاتفية للمستشار حاتم بجاتو مع قناة صدى البلد الفضائية.*

* يذكر أنه كان من المقرر إعلان اسم المرشح الفائز فى سباق الانتخابات  الرئاسية غدا الخميس ، ولكن تم تأجيلة من قبل اللجنة العليا للانتخابات حتى  تأخذ وقتها فى نظر الطعون المقدمة من كلا مرشحى الرئاسة الدكتور محمد مرسى  و الفريق أحمد شفيق .*

* شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية - بجاتو: إعلان نتائج الانتخابات الرئاسية قد يكون السبت أو الأحد*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 يونيو 2012)

*المجلس العسكري: إلغاء الانتخابات الرئاسية إذا خرج الرئيس عن الشرعية
*





* 

كتب : د . فاطمة سيد احمد     



صرح مصدر عسكري لـ«روزاليوسف» بأن تحديد شرعية رئيس الجمهورية تبدأ بأداء   اليمين أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا وعليه تتم إجراءات تسليم السلطة وإذا   كان هناك إصرار بأداء اليمين أمام مجلس الشعب المنحل وفي ميدان التحرير   وهما شرعيتان ملك خاص الأولي للإخوان والثانية لبعض التيارات والحركات   السياسية.

هنا يصير الرئيس المنتخب خارجًا علي الشرعية وبصفة الجيش حاميًا للشرعية   الدستورية فمن المحتمل أن يقوم بإبطال الانتخابات الرئاسية برمتها لأن معني   هذا أن الرئيس القادم استبدل دولة المؤسسات بدولة الإخوان وقام بتغيير  شكل  الدولة المصرية الحديثة.

وبالنسبة لتعيين مشرف عام علي اللجنة المالية والإدارية بديوان رئاسة   الجمهورية فإن هذا من اختصاصات المجلس العسكري المسئول عن حماية ممتلكات   الشعب والقصور الرئاسية ومقتنياتهم وأوجه الصرف علي قصور الضيافة وخلافه،   وهي أموال عامة وملك للشعب ولذلك فتعيين مشرف عليهم وضع طبيعي.

وأضاف المصدر أنه علي القائلين بأن المجلس العسكري حد من سلطات الرئيس   القادم عليهم أن يقولوا لنا ما هي اختصاصات الرئيس التي انتزعت منه إلا إذا   كانوا يريدون سلطات «مبارك» مرة أخري.



روزاليوسف*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 يونيو 2012)

أسماء محفوظ: التحرير أصبح ورقة ضغط في يد الإخوان






قالت الناشطة  السياسية أسماء محفوظ أن ميدان التحرير أصبح مجرد ضغط في يد جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين للعب بها خلال المفاوضات مع المجلس العسكري .

وأشارت أسماء ،على صفحتها بموقع التواصل الاجتماعي "الفيسبوك" ،أن الإخوان ليست لديهم نية حقيقية في التغيير.

وأضافت: ان الطعون المقدمة من المرشحين مرسي وشفيق تعتبر ورقة ضغط مضادة  لتأجيل إعلان نتيجة الانتخابات لأن المفاوضات لم تنته حتى الآن.


صدى البلد


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 يونيو 2012)

*لأصوات الباطلة عادلت الفارق بين مرسى وشفيق.. والقاهرة أكثر "بطلانا" من الصعيد
*




*
أحمد حافظ
20-6-2012 | 21:56


انتخابات الرئاسة

كشفت نتائج جولة الإعادة من الانتخابات الرئاسية، التى تنافس خلالها   الدكتور محمد مرسى، والفريق أحمد شفيق، عن مفاجأة فى أعداد الأصوات   الباطلة، حيث بلغت 807 آلاف و491 صوتًا باطلًا فى الـ 27 محافظة، وتبين أن   هذا الرقم يقترب من الفارق بين مرسى وشفيق البالغ نحو 910 آلاف صوت.

ووفقًا للنتائج التى أعلنتها لجنة الانتخابات الموازية، برئاسة المستشار   زكريا عبدالعزيز، فإن محافظة القاهرة احتلت المرتبة الأولى فى عدد الأصوات   الباطلة بإجمالى 147 ألفًا و810 أصوات، بينما جاءت محافظة الجيزة فى   المرتبة الثانية، بإجمالى أصوات باطلة بلغت 81 ألفًا و917 صوتًا.

وحصدت محافظات الصعيد الـ10، نسبة قليلة من إجمالى أعداد الأصوات الباطلة   فى جولة الإعادة، بإجمالى 170 ألفًا و201 صوت، من التعداد الكلى للأصوات   الباطلة البالغ 807 آلاف و491 صوتًا.

ووفقا للنتائج فإن الأصوات الباطلة فى محافظات الصعيد، جاءت كالتالى: سوهاج   22993 صوتًا، الفيوم 23171 صوتًا، المنيا 43832 صوتًا، بنى سويف 23358   صوتًا، قنا 11665 صوتا، أسوان 7814 صوتا، أسيوط 26811 صوتا، الأقصر 6562   صوتا، الوادى الجديد 1311 صوتا، البحر الأحمر 2674 صوتا.

وبمقارنة الأصوات الباطلة، فى محافظات الصعيد العشر، والباطلة فى القاهرة،   يتضح أن تعداد الاصوات الباطلة فى "العاصمة" يضاهى -تقريبا- تعداد الأصوات   الباطلة فى 9 محافظات بالصعيد.

أما مدن القناة وسيناء، وهي: الإسماعيلية وبورسعيد والسويس وشمال سيناء   وجنوب سيناء، فوصل تعداد الأصوات الباطلة فيها 36 ألفا و37 صوتا.

ارتفعت نسبة الأصوات الباطلة فى محافظات غرب الدلتا الثلاث، حيث بلغ تعداد   الأصوات الباطلة فى محافظات الإسكندرية والبحيرة ومطروح 117 ألفا و546   صوتا.

لم تكن محافظات شرق الدلتا، أقل فى عدد الأصوات الباطلة، من الأخرى الواقعة   فى منطقة غرب الدلتا، حيث بلغت الأصوات الباطلة فى دمياط والدقهلية   والشرقية 109 آلاف و392 صوتا.

لم تنخفض نسبة التصويت الباطل فى وسط الدلتا، الذى يحوى محافظات كفر الشيخ   والغربية والمنوفية، حيث وصل عدد الأصوات الباطلة بهم نحو 102 صوت و149   صوتًا.

وحسبما تردد قبيل إجراء جولة الإعادة، فإن نسبة عالية من الأصوات الباطلة   جاءت بسبب تعمد أصحابها إبطال أصواتهم، لعدم قناعتهم الشخصية بأن كلا   المرشحين لا يصلح لرئاسة الجمهورية.


الأهرام*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يونيو 2012)

Ahmad Didat قال:


> *وليد الشرابي ضابط شرطة سابقا ومستشار قانوني حاليا ! :smile02*
> *!*


* هو المستشار القانونى ...يعنى قاضى ؟؟؟*


----------



## oesi no (21 يونيو 2012)

حج عبود 
وأشار مجلس إدارة النادى- فى بيان له  مساء اليوم– إلى أن النادى فوجئ بما  جاء بالمؤتمر الصحفى، الذى عقد صباح  اليوم (الأربعاء)، بنقابة الصحفيين  وبثته القنوات الفضائية، ونشر على بعض  المواقع الصحفية حول نتائج  الانتخابات الرئاسية، والذى عقده وليد محمد  رشاد شرابى، القاضى بمحكمة شمال  القاهرة الابتدائية، وآخرون من أعضاء  الهيئات القضائية.


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 يونيو 2012)

*البلتاجي: "العسكرى" يساومنا إما القبول بالإعلان الدستورى ومرسي رئيساً أو إعلان فوز شفيق


الأربعاء 20.06.2012 - 11:34 م

كتب عبد الرحمن أيمن

قال الدكتور محمد البلتاجي أمين حزب الحرية والعدالة بالقاهرة إن المجلس العسكرى يساوم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بقبول الاعلان الدستورى المكمل و حل مجلس الشعب و انتخاب مرسى أو إعلان فوز الفريق أحمد شفيق برئاسة الجمهورية.

وأضاف البلتاجي في مداخلة هاتفية على "قناة العربية" قيل اننا عقدنا العديد من الصفقات و لكننا لم نعقد أى صفقات انما كان لدينا امل فى الاستقرار.

وأشار البلتاجي أنه اذا أراد المجلس العسكري التفاوض مع الإخوان فسيكون بحضور كل القوى السياسية و على الهواء و إما دولة مدنية او إعلان ثورة لا تموت.


صدى البلد ​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> حج عبود
> وأشار مجلس إدارة النادى- فى بيان له  مساء اليوم– إلى أن النادى فوجئ بما  جاء بالمؤتمر الصحفى، الذى عقد صباح  اليوم (الأربعاء)، بنقابة الصحفيين  وبثته القنوات الفضائية، ونشر على بعض  المواقع الصحفية حول نتائج  الانتخابات الرئاسية، والذى عقده وليد محمد  رشاد شرا*بى، القاضى بمحكمة شمال  القاهرة الابتدائية،* وآخرون من أعضاء  الهيئات القضائية.


 يا عنم ماترجع للمشاركات كدة ...هو انا اللى قلت ضابط امن دولة سابق ؟؟؟
والا جبت سيرة الضباط ؟؟؟؟ الأخ احمد هو اللى قال وجاب الخبر
ركز ياجوجو ....


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 يونيو 2012)

*

منصة "التحرير" تعلن خروج مسيرات من المحافظات للتضامن مع المعتصمين


الخميس، 21 يونيو 2012


ميدان التحرير ليلا


أعلن أحد القائمين على منصة مجلس أمناء الثورة مساء اليوم، الأربعاء، بميدان التحرير، خروج مسيرات من مختلف محافظات الجمهورية للتضامن مع المعتصمين بميدان التحرير، للمشاركة فى التظاهرات الرافضة للإعلان الدستورى المكمل، الذى أصدره المجلس العسكرى مؤخرا لتحديد صلاحيات الرئيس القادم.

وفى السياق ذاته، أذاعت المنصة عددا من الأغانى والأناشيد الوطنية، فيما واصل المئات تظاهرهم بالميدان، مما أدى إلى ارتباك فى حركة المرور.


اليوم السابع ​*


----------



## ميرنا (21 يونيو 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *المجلس العسكري: إلغاء الانتخابات الرئاسية إذا خرج الرئيس عن الشرعية
> *
> 
> 
> ...


والنبى دماغك توزن بلد باااااااااااااااااشا


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2012)

*
بيان عاجل من حملة الفريق احمد شفيق​ 

الحملة الرسمية للفريق دكتور / أحمد شفيق

السيدات والسادة ابناء مصر العظيمة تنوه الحملة الرسمية للفريق /أحمد شفيق . السادة اعضاء الحملة وابناء مصر من شرقها الي غربها ومن شمالها الي جنوبها وبكل شبرا من أرض مصر ان الحملة بحمد الله رصدت الحقائق خلال الفترة الماضية ونؤكد للجميع ونطمئنهم بأن الفريق / أحمد شفيق . هو رئيس مصر القادم . ولكننا ننتظر أعلان الجهة الرسمية ذلك ولدينا ما يؤكد ذلك ايضا بالمحاضر الموثقة ومحاضر اللجان الفرعية والعامة ولسنا كغيرنا من هواة التلاعب بالارقام ولا المحاضر ولا اثارة المشاعر والشارع المصري الذي لا يستطيع ان يتحمل أكثر مما كان . لقد عزمنا علي الأتي :

 تأجيل كافة الاحتفالات بعد اعلان النتيجة حتي لا نكون عباء علي رجال القوات المسلحة والأمن المصري بفرعيه الجهة العسكرية والمدنية .

_ أن كل البيانات الخاصة بالحملة تصدر علي لسان المتحدث الرسمي بأسم الحملة " أ / أحمد سرحان " فقط لا غير .

_ أن غرفة العمليات المركزية علي مستوي المحافظات مجتمعة لحين الأعلان عن النتائج من القضاء المصري الشريف الشامخ .

_ ان الحملة قدمت عدد من الطعون وننتظر الرد عليه من اللجنة العليا للانتخابات .

- ننوه ابناء مصر وشعبها عدم تصديق اي شائعات مغرضة يريد فصيل سياسي معين اثارة مشاعر المصريين بها وان جهة اصدار النتائج هي جهة محايدة ولا غبار عليها , ونثق جميعا فيها وفي قضاء مصر الحر الشريف .

عاشت مصر حرة _ حمي الله مصر وشعبها _ حمي الله قواتنا المسلحة

الحملة الرسمية للفريق دكتور / أحمد شفيق
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2012)

*أفتى الدكتور جمال عبد الهادى عضو مجلس شورى العلماء أن من يقدم نفسه شهيداً عند الإعلان عن نتيجة الانتخابات الرئاسية فهو شهيد قائلا« من قتل دون عرضه فهو شهيد ومن قتل دون الإنتخابات الرئاسية فهو شهيد» مطالبا المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير بتقديم الشهادة فى حال أعلنت اللجنة الرئاسية فوز «شفيق» .

عبد الهادى قال فى كلمة له على منصة الإخوان المسلمين بميدان التحرير « إن المجلس العسكرى يحاول استدراك الشعب المصرى فى صدام وأن رفع السلاح فى هذه الحالة هو دفاع عن الوطن ، مشيرا إلى أن المجلس العسكرى ترك الدفاع عن حدود البلاد وانشغل بالدخول فى معارك مع أبناء وطنه مشدداً على أنه تلقى اتصالات من أمريكا وإسرائيل تطلب منه سحب مرسى من السباق الرئاسى مندداً بقرار الضبطية القضائية ومطالبا بإلغائها وإلغاء الاعلان الدستورى المكمل والسماح لأعضاء مجلس الشعب باستكمال جلساتهم البرلمانية*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يونيو 2012)

*لا أعتقد انه يجب محاكمته بتهمة التزوير ...*
*بل بتهمة الغباااااااااااااء ....*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يونيو 2012)

*انتشار قوات الجيش والشرطة بشوارع الغربية استعدادا لأنتيجة الانتخابات

الخميس 21.06.2012 - 11:04 ص 








 قوات الجيش بالتنسيق 

كتب محمد عبد الخالق 
تكثف قوات الجيش بالتنسيق مع  الأجهزة الأمنية بالغربية من جهودها فى نشر القوات أمام المؤسسات الحكومية  والقطاع العام والخاص تأهبا لحدوث أى أعمال شغب عقب الإعلان عن نتيجة  انتخابات الرئاسة، حيث تم فرض كردون وسياج أمنى حول الشركات والبنوك  بالمحافظة.

كانت قوات الجيش والشرطة تقوم بمسح كامل بمختلف شوارع وميادين المحافظة  وعلى الطرق الواصلة مداخل ومخارج المحافظة، الأمر الذى دفع لفيف من  القيادات السياسية بالمحافظة لوصف حالة الترقب والاستنفار الأمنى بأنها شىء  مخيف للشارع المصرى، مبينين أنه فى حالة التلاعب فى نتيجة الانتخابات  الرئاسية من قبل اللجنة العليا وذلك بتنصيب الفريق أحمد شفيق ستكون هناك  وقفات ومسيرات احتجاجية تطوف أرجاء المحافظة.

يذكر أنه من المنتظر أن يعلن المستشار فاروق سلطان، رئيس اللجنة العليا  للانتخابات الرئاسية، عن نتيجة الطعون المقدمة للجنة من حزب الحرية  والعدالة وحملة دعم "مرسي " وحملة دعم الفريق "شفيق" مساء اليوم، الخميس،  بينما يتم الإعلان عن النتيجة الرئاسية النهائية يومى السبت أو الأحد  المقبلين.

*​*



​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2012)

*أكد صبحى صالح، عضو مجلس الشعب المنحل عن حزب الحرية والعدالة، أن أى نتيجة سوف تعلنها اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية بدون فوز مرشح الحرية والعدالة الدكتور محمد مرسى سوف تدخل البلاد فى نفق مظلم.

وأكد أن الجميع يعلم أن الدكتور محمد مرسى حصد أكبر نسبة من الاصوات وتفوق على منافسه باكثر من مليون صوت، مؤكدا أن تأخر ظهور النتيجة حتى الآن أصاب الجميع بريبة وشك ولن يصدق أحد فى مصر أى نتيجة باستثناء فوز الدكتور مرسى.

وأضاف أن المجلس العسكرى يجهز لـ"طبخة مسمومة" لشعب مصر.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​



مش فاهم ازاي ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يونيو 2012)

*دا كل واحد واخد اصوات التانى 
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *دا كل واحد واخد اصوات التانى
> *



ازاي بنفس الاختام والامضاء ؟!


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يونيو 2012)

*فى نصب كتير احنا مش شايفينه 

الاخوان دول ولاد هرمة 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *فى نصب كتير احنا مش شايفينه *
> 
> *الاخوان دول ولاد هرمة *


 *دقق فى الصورة وأنت ترى الكوبى بيست والفوتو شوب عامل عاميله*
*نفس الخط والقلم من الخانة دى للخانة دى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> ازاي بنفس الاختام والامضاء ؟!



*لعب فوتوشوب فى الصور الموجوده فى كتاب الأخوان .....عشان يغشوا الناس ويقنعوهم بأن الدولة زورت الأنتخابات*


----------



## ahraf ayad (21 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​



باين ان الاخوان بيلعبوا لعب كبير اوي قشطة دي كدة احلوت خاااااااالص


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يونيو 2012)

*محدش بقة فاهم حاجة 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2012)

*نص تكليف جماعة الأخوان لأعوانهم المعتصمين بميدان التحرير:

محدش يرجع بيته ..وتقدر ترجع لو إتلغى الإعلان الدستوري ومجلس الشعب رجع أو إتعمل إستفتاء على حله

إفتكر المعروف اللي إنت بتعمله في ولادك وأحفادك لما تخلصهم من النظام العسكري

مصر دفعت ثمن 60 سنة من الناس اللي روحت بيوتها سنة 54 إوعى ترجع إلا ومعاك حرية كاملة

نعلم إنكم قد تعبتم خلال الإنتخابات فلا تضيعوا مجهودكم هباء وتكونوا كالتي نقضت غزلها

كل الخيارات مفتوحة ومطلوب التصدي لفض الإعتصام لو فيه محاولة لفضه بالقوة 

الإعتصام هيكون مفتوح لحين إسقاط الإعلان الدستوري المكمل وعودة مجلس الشعب

الجماعة قررت التصعيد لأعلى مستوى وأعلى درجة بهدف عدم عسكرة الدولة ولا رجعة عن هذا الكلام

تفريغ وقتنا في الفترة الجاية والإستجابة للتكليفات المفاجئة مع عدم قبول أي أعذار مهما كانت

الجماعة رصدت غضب شعبي ضد تصرفات المجلس العسكري وتحديداً عدم الوصول لحالة الإستقرار فقررت تطرق على الحديد وهو ساخن
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2012)

* الدكتور ضياء رشوان  قرأ الوثيقة التي أصدرتها الجماعة وتدعي فيها فوز الدكتور مرسي في إنتخابات الرئاسة, الوثيقة تضم ٣٥٠ صفحة تقريبا وتحتوي علي صور نتيجة فرز الأصوات في اللجان العامة. وهي صور تصدرها اللجنة أعمالا للقانون ..

المفروض أن تكون هذه الوثائق صورة طبق الأصل لمضمون الوثيقة التي ترفعها اللجنة العامة  في كل دائرة الي اللجنة العليا للإنتخابات وأن تكون الوثيقة ممهورة بتوقيع القاضي وخاتم اللجنة العامة . 

الدكتور ضياء رشوان فحص الكتاب جيدا، ورقة ورقة، وثيقة وثيقة، رقم رقم، حرف حرف. 
وإكتشف وجود ٣٧ وثيقة مضروبة . 

صور الوثائق لا تتضمن أحيانا توقيع القاضي
لا تتضمن أحيانا خاتم اللجنة
لا تتضمن أحيانا ثالثة لا خاتم اللجنة 
ولا توقيع القاضي . 

الأكثر من ذلك أن هناك صور لأوراق لا هي وثيقة ولا هي أوراق صادرة عن اللجنة الإنتخابية .. 

مجموع الأصوات التي تضمها الوثائق ثلاثة مليون و٦٠٠ الف صوت .. 

هذه الوثائق عرضها الدكتور ضياء رشوان علي شاشة برنامج القاهرة اليوم وفي حضور الإعلامي عمرو أديب والإعلامي محمد شردي والمحامي عصام الإسلامبولي والفقية الدستوري فتحي فكري . 

الدكتور مرسي خسر المعركة بالتأكيد .. فالإخوان زوروا الوثيقة . وهي شاهد علي عملية التزوير .. والتزوير يستهدف أولا وأخيرا: 
تضليل الرأي العام 
تجييش الشارع المصري لفرض الأمر الواقع علي السلطات . 

هذا الكتاب الصادر عن الجماعة، يقتضي من السلطات، تحويل كل المسؤولين عن إصداره الي النيابة العامة بتهمة التزوير ونشر الأباطيل لإرباك الرأي العام وإفتعال الأزمات وإيجاد الفرص للصدام .. 

*


----------



## miraam (21 يونيو 2012)

*ياترى بعد الى بيعملوه الاخوان دا كله من اجل السلطة  ممكن يسيبوها بعد 4 سنين و ممكن يعملوا انتخابات نزيهه بعد 4 سنين زى ما البعض بيقول نجربهم 4 سنين و نشوف  ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!*

*ربنا يستر قادر يبدد مشورتهم و يحمى بلدنا بصلاة العدرا و البابا شنوده و كل القديسين *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 يونيو 2012)

*بالصور والأرقام؛ الإخوان يزورون لصالح "مرسي"
الخميس ٢١ يونيو ٢٠١٢ - ٤٥: ١٠ ص +02:00 CEST

تداول النشطاء على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيسبوك" صورة تكشف فضحية تزوير  جديدة لصالح الدكتور "محمد مرسي" – مرشح حزب الحرب والعدالة الذراع السياسي  لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين".

هذا وقد جاء بالصورة؛ كشف نتيجة حصر وتجميع الاصوات التي حصل عليها كل مرشح  باللجنة (27) ومقرها مركز شرطة 15 مايو، وجاءت النتيجة التي حصل عليها  "مرسي" (16115) وجاء هذا وفق العدد المكتوب باللغة العربية، ولكن في  التجميع النهائي كُتب الرقم حسابيًا كالتالي: (26115)، مما يعني إضافة 10  آلاف صوت زورًا لصالح مرشح الإخوان






*


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يونيو 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *بالصور والأرقام؛ الإخوان يزورون لصالح "مرسي"
> الخميس ٢١ يونيو ٢٠١٢ - ٤٥: ١٠ ص +02:00 CEST
> 
> تداول النشطاء على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيسبوك" صورة تكشف فضحية تزوير  جديدة لصالح الدكتور "محمد مرسي" – مرشح حزب الحرب والعدالة الذراع السياسي  لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين".
> ...




علي فكره مفيش خطا هنا
واحسبها
46020 الاجمالي
واطرح منه الاصوات الباطله واصوات شفيق
هايطلع 26115 اصوات مرسي

الخطأ في التفقيط ليس الا
:t17:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يونيو 2012)

*الخطأ فى التفقيط ( ستة وعشر ألف ) صحتها ( ست وعشرون ألف )*
*اللعب فى ( وعشر ) ..لأنها لو 16 تُكتب ستة عشر وليس ستة (و) عشر*


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 يونيو 2012)

* عايز اقول كلمة ليهم بس حظوهم حلو ولاد الناس دول علشان اخواتى  البنات بالمنتدى  كلمة ماسكة فى لسانى   ومش عايز الوث العيون الطاهرة بتاعتهم   . حظكم حلو ياولاد .. تيييييييييييييييييييييييت​*


----------



## oesi no (21 يونيو 2012)

ضياء رشوان يفضح كتاب الاخوان وزيفهم 
[YOUTUBE]GuA5WfsDE_0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoNA ELLY (21 يونيو 2012)

واتخاذ شخصية مستشار 
وبعد القبض عليه تبين انه من الموكلين من الحريه والعداله



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2012)

*المستشار بجاتو منذ قليل علي قناة العربية:
 "الطعون التي تقدم بها شفيق ضد مرسي 221 طعن و قد تؤثر علي 3 مليون صوت
 الطعون التي تقدم بها مرسي ضد شفيق 124 طعن و قد تؤثر علي 800 ألف صوت*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يونيو 2012)

*هيأثر على عدد كذا

بس مش شرط القبول بالطعون 
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هيأثر على عدد كذا*
> 
> *بس مش شرط القبول بالطعون *


*لأ ...الكلام دة معناه أن فيه طعون قُبلت*
*أو على أقل تقدير محل فحص دقيق ..*
*وألا لما تأخر أعلان النتيجة* ..*على مايبدو أن هناك مفاجآت*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يونيو 2012)

*وانت يا عبود كراجل قانون محنك متوقع ايه؟

ولا انت زيك زينا منضم لصفوف المشاهدين عن بعد 
*


----------



## ahraf ayad (21 يونيو 2012)

انا حاسس ان شفيق هايفوز


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يونيو 2012)

*و انا حسى ان الدنيا هتولع و اننا فى اخر الايام خلاص ( الهلعععع*


----------



## bob (21 يونيو 2012)

*من الواضح كده انهم مستنين يوم الجمعة يعدي و بعدين يقلبوا البلد تاني :new6::new6:
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *و انا حسى ان الدنيا هتولع و اننا فى اخر الايام خلاص ( الهلعععع*





​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يونيو 2012)

bob قال:


> *من الواضح كده انهم مستنين يوم الجمعة يعدي و بعدين يقلبوا البلد تاني :new6::new6:*


*على فكرة يا جماعة ..مبقاش فارق معاهم يوم الجمعة دة ...*
*اللى ينزل ينزل واللى يهيص يهيص ...*
*خلاص تم أستنزاف ( الجمعات )* ..*وتم أستهلاك الثورة*


----------



## bob (21 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *على فكرة يا جماعة ..مبقاش فارق معاهم يوم الجمعة دة ...*
> *اللى ينزل ينزل واللى يهيص يهيص ...*
> *خلاص تم أستنزاف ( الجمعات )* ..*وتم أستهلاك الثورة*


*لا يا عبود افتكر علشان اجازة بس مش اكتر 
يعني بدل ما يتزلوا علشان الاعلان الدستوري الناس هتنزل علشان الاعلان و شفيق فالعدد هيبقي في الليمون*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يونيو 2012)

bob قال:


> *لا يا عبود افتكر علشان اجازة بس مش اكتر *
> *يعني بدل ما يتزلوا علشان الاعلان الدستوري الناس هتنزل علشان الاعلان و شفيق فالعدد هيبقي في الليمون*


*صدقنى يابوب ...العسكر مش فارق معاهم*
*لا شفيق ولا مرسى ولا مليونية ...*
*ليمون ليمون ..خليهم يُستهلكوا ...الثورة فصلت شحن خلاص ...*
*وخلصت رصيد كمان *


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يونيو 2012)

*على اساس ان دى اخر يوم جمعة فى مصر وبعدها هيتلغى يوم الجمعة 
*


----------



## bob (21 يونيو 2012)

*مش فكره اول جمعة و اخر جمعة بس هيبقي في وقت للجمعة اللي بعديها علي بال ما الناس تنزل كل يوم و صوتهم يتنبح علي الجمعة يبقي الموضوع بقي قديم شويه :fun_lol:
*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يونيو 2012)

*مقولتش يا عبود ايه توقعاتك

بجاتو دا ناوى يعمل ايه؟
*


----------



## oesi no (21 يونيو 2012)

يا جدعان  علشان تريحوا نفسيكم 
من ساعه ما بطلوا مواجهات مع اللى فى الميدان فى اى يوم من الايام 
تساوت الايام ولا جمعه ولا خميس وهما فهموا انهم يسيبوهم يتسلوا ويبعدوا الشرطة والجيش علشان الاحتكاكات بتولد انفجارات فتنازلات 
مش هتفرق جمعه من سبت من حد
واتوقع الاعلان هيبقى النهاردة بليل مش عارف ليه 
هما قالوا انهم هيخلصوا الطعون وهيعلنوا


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 يونيو 2012)

* اقولك الله  يحرق الانتخابات الواحد اعصابة تعبت بجد . *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يونيو 2012)

* و ده يا استاذى علشان اهدى نفسى و لا اهلع نفسى اكتر (*
* بس صوره معبره....*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يونيو 2012)

*عاجل على قناة العربية : المستشار بجاتو لقناة العربية ..  الطعون المقدمة من الفريق شفيق تصل إلي ٢٥٠طعن .. وقد تؤثر علي ٣ مليون صوت  في النتائج النهائية للإنتخابات
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2012)

*المناخوليا الأخوانية تتواصل




​*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يونيو 2012)

*انفراد.. اللجنة العليا تعلن "محمد مرسى"  رئيساً للجمهورية الأحد.. حسابات الأصوات بعد نظر الطعون ترجح مرسى  بـ50.5% على منافسه الفريق شفيق.. مرسى يقسم أمام "الدستورية العليا"..  والدعوة لانتخابات "الشعب" خلال أيام*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *فى اليوم السابع مكتوب*
> 
> *انفراد.. اللجنة العليا تعلن "محمد مرسى"  رئيساً للجمهورية الأحد.. حسابات الأصوات بعد نظر الطعون ترجح مرسى  بـ50.5% على منافسه الفريق شفيق.. مرسى يقسم أمام "الدستورية العليا"..  والدعوة لانتخابات "الشعب" خلال أيام*



*صاحب الجريدة أخوانى ..... هل قامت اللجنة العليا بإعلان أى شيئ ؟؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يونيو 2012)

*والله محد يعرف حاجة

بس ممكن يكونوا ليهم مصادرهم الخاصة 
*


----------



## oesi no (21 يونيو 2012)

اليوم السابع قالت كدة فى الجرييدة  !!
مبروك لمرسي
فيه مؤتمر لشفيق كمان ساعه 
ياترى ممكن يقول فيه ايه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *والله محد يعرف حاجة*
> *بس ممكن يكونوا ليهم مصادرهم الخاصة *


*ماهى لو محكمة اقولك ممكن يكون عرف من  سكرتير الجلسة* *...ما أعتقدش أنهم خلصوا لسة*


----------



## oesi no (21 يونيو 2012)

مؤتمر صحفي للفريق أحمد شفيق مساء اليوم بالقاهرة الجديدة

                                                        الخميس 21.06.2012 - 03:57 م                 








                                              صوره ارشيفية - للفريق أحمد شفيق                  

                                      كتبت  نجاة عطية الجبالي                  
                      يُلقي المرشح الرئاسي أحمد شفيق كلمة للشعب المصري خلال مؤتمر صحفي سيعقده في الثامنة والنصف من مساء اليوم الخميس بأحد الفنادق الكبرى بالقاهرة الجديدة.

وأكدت حملة الفريق أحمد شفيق أنه سيقوم بتوجيه الكلمة خلال المؤتمر بنفسه.  

جدير بالذكر أنه سيتم توفير خدمة الترجمة الفورية من العربية إلى الانجليزية لتسهيل خدمة الإعلام الأجنبي.


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *« من قتل دون عرضه فهو شهيد ومن قتل دون الإنتخابات الرئاسية فهو شهيد» مطالبا المتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير بتقديم الشهادة فى حال أعلنت اللجنة الرئاسية فوز «شفيق» .
> *



*
معندهومش روح رياضيه ههههههههههه 
عايزين ياخدوها حتى لو موتوا  كل مؤيدينهم بحجه انهم هيبقوا شهداء
تفكير عجيب من ناس غريبه  بتحلل وتحرم الا يعجبها وتصدر فتاوى وقت ما تحب*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يونيو 2012)

*جريدة اليوم السابع الإخوانية تكذب





*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]--s0tXDP4ws[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *جريدة اليوم السابع الإخوانية تكذب
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]h0eMZ6nh8h8[/YOUTUBE]​
*المستشار حاتم بجاتو لبرنامج الحياة اليوم : 
•سنعلن النتيجة فى أقرب فرصة ممكنة بعد النظر للطعون و نحن نفحص الطعون بضمير القضاء
•ما نشرته أحد المواقع الاليكترونية عن فوز مرشح بعينه واعلان النتيجة الأحد غير صحيح
•من الممكن اعادة فرز بعض اللجان في وجود مندوبي المرشحين
•لم نتصل بأحد وزيارتي وزيارتي للسفارة الألمانية زيارة عادية وليس لها علاقة بالانتخابات
•مع احترامي التام  لحركة قضاة من أجل مصر لكننا الجهة الوحيدة المختصة بإعلان النتائج*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2012)

*قام حزب الحرية والعدالة برفع الملف الخاص بنتائج الأنتخابات والذى قام بوضعه على صفحته الرسمية بعد الكشف عن تزييف 37 محضر عام وفرعى لعدد اصوات يزيد عن الثلاثة مليون ناخب*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *قام حزب الحرية والعدالة برفع الملف الخاص بنتائج الأنتخابات والذى قام بوضعه على صفحته الرسمية بعد الكشف عن تزييف 37 محضر عام وفرعى لعدد اصوات يزيد عن الثلاثة مليون ناخب*


*يقوم مكتب محاماة اليوم بدراسة الكتاب أنتظاراً لما ستسفر عنه النتيجة الرسمية ...*
*لو لم تتخذ اللجنة الرئاسية أجراء قانونى ضد الكتاب سيقومون بتحريك دعوى جنائية عن طريق النائب العام تتهم الحملة بالتزوير فى مستندات رسمية وتكدير الأمن العام*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (21 يونيو 2012)

*شفيق العاقل: كلى ثقة من خلال النتائج التى لدينا اننى الفائز بنتيجة الانتخابات
شفيق العاقل : ننتظر باذان صاغية الكلمة الفصل من اللجنة الرئاسية العليا.
شفيق المحترم : التاريخ لن يغفر لأى طرف خارجى التدخل فىفرض رأى على الناخب المصرى. 

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يقوم مكتب محاماة اليوم بدراسة الكتاب أنتظاراً لما ستسفر عنه النتيجة الرسمية ...*
> *لو لم تتخذ اللجنة الرئاسية أجراء قانونى ضد الكتاب سيقومون بتحريك دعوى جنائية عن طريق النائب العام تتهم الحملة بالتزوير فى مستندات رسمية وتكدير الأمن العام*



*محضر مسخرة من كتاب الأخوان
*



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2012)

*الحمله الانتخابيه للفريق احمد شفيق
 القاهره في ٢١ يونيو ٢٠١٢
 كلمه الفريق قبل اعلان النتائج​
 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 مساء الخير
 أشكُركٌم علي تلبية دعوتي لهذا اللقاء الإعلامي ..
 عندي بضعة معان أريد ان أطلع عليها الأمه المصريه ..
 سوف اقوم بذلك في هذه الكلمه القصيره ..

 1. كمرشح للانتخابات الرئاسيه ،
 - وإستناداً الي أرقام فرز اللجان في كل أنحاء مصر ،
 - وعمليات الرصد التي قامت بها حملتي .. 
- كلي ثقه في اني ساكون ( الفائز الشرعي) باصوات المصريين ..
 - وانتظر كلمه اللجنه العليا للانتخابات ..
 - اللجنه هي صاحبه القول الفصل في النتيجه ..
 - لا أستبقها ولا أقفز عليها ..
 - وأعلن أني سوف أحترمها في ضوء معايير القانون .

 2. لم نسع الي جدل ..
 - ولم نرغب في ان ندفع المجتمع الي إن يشعر بالإرتباك ..
 - لقد إلتزمنا الصمت وقررنا إنتظار قرار اللجنه من البدايه ..
 - لم نكن نحن الذين إدعينا الفوز بالانتخابات قبل إنتهاء عمليات الفرز..
 - لم نسع الي وضع اليد علي موقع رئاسه مصر قبل ان يقول الصندوق كلمته .

 3. لن ندخل في لعبه ( الاوراق ) .
 - المرشح الاخر ينشر ورقا ..
 - وتطالبنا وسائل الاعلام بأن ننشر في مواجهته ورقا ..
 - ثم سوف يأتي الوقت لكي تنشر اللجنه ورقها الرسمي ..
 - إن الهدف من لعبه تعدد (الاوراق) التي اصطنعوها هو ان تضيع الحقيقه .
 - نحن نتمسك بموقفنا .
 - ولكننا نعرف ان الحقيقه والحق لدي اللجنه العليا للانتخابات .
 - ونطالبها ..نطالب اللجنه .. بل ونتوقع منها ..أن تعلن مالديها من كل الاوراق والاحصائيات .. بعد قرار النتيجه النهائيه .

 4. مازلت اتابع ويتابع معنا الشعب المصري
 - محاولات لفرض الضغوط من اجل ان تصدر النتيجه بشكل معين
 - هذه المظاهرات في الميادين .. وحملات التخويف .. والترويع الاعلامي
 - هدفها الضغط علي قرار اللجنه القضائيه 
- اقول لهؤلاء ان هذه المحاولات ترفضها غالبيه الشعب المصري
 - هذه المحاولات ..تتعارض مع ابسط قواعد الديموقراطيه
 - دعونا نهدأ .. وننتظر اعلان النتيجه الرسميه
 - هدفنا ان نعبر بمصر هذه المرحله الدقيقه بكل سلام .

 4. تتنتشر في وسائل الاعلام احاديث مخادعه عن صفقات وإتفاقات ..
 ..- نؤمن ونثق ونتوقع ان الذي سوف يختار رئيس مصرهو الناخب المصري..
 - الناخب الذي وضع كلمته في صندوق الانتخابات .

 - في خطاب دعايتي الانتخابيه الاخير قلت :
 - لقد تكلمنا جميعا ..ويجب ان نصمت الان لكي نستمع الي كلمه مصر ..
 - للاسف هناك من يحاول القفز علي كلمه مصر .

 5. تنتشر في وسائل الاعلام احاديث عن إتفاقات وتفاهمات خلفيه بين جماعة الاخوان وقوي خارجيه تسعي للهيمنه علي مصر
 - هذا ايضا درب من الخديعه يقوم به من لايثق في ان كلمه مصر كانت لصالحه.
 .- اثق في ان كل العواصم سوف تنتظر كلمه مصر .. ثم تتعامل معنا علي اساسها.
 - لن يغفر التاريخ لاي طرف من خارج مصر ..حاول ..او حتي فكر.. في ان يتدخل في قرار الناخب المصري .
 .
 6. تكلمو المسئولون عن العمليه الانتخابيه اكثر من مرة في يومي التصويت..
 - تكلمو عن استخدام الاقلام المتطايره الحبرالتي وزعت علي بعض المواطنين 
- في اليوم الثاني من التصويت تكلموا عن قضيه تزييف بطاقات التصويت في اثنتي عشر محافظه بالمطابع الاميريه .
 - قال مسئؤلون ان تلك القضيه محل تحقيقات واسعه .
 - نتوقع ان تعلن جهات القانون المختصه كل مالديها بخصوص هذه القضيه علي الراي العام المصري .

 7. حظيت بمساندة ملايين الناخبين ..
 - هؤلاء يعبرون عن اتجاه كبير وشامل في المجتمع ..
 - اشكر هؤلاء جميعا .. وأقدرهم
 - انا علي يقين من ان هؤلاء الناخبين ..وكل المصريين
 - يريدون لمصر الاستقرار والامان .. وحمايه مؤسساتها .. وحفظ شرعيتها .
 - اناشد الجميع ان يحفظ امن مصر.
 - نريد ان نعيد بناء بلدنا وان يطمئن الناس .
 - مرة جديده ادعو كل المصريين من كل التيارات الي التعاون معا
 - من أجل أن نعمل جميعا لمصر ..
 - لقد قلت من قبل انني امد يدي للجميع
 - يجب ان ينتهي عصر الاقصاء وروح الانتقام .. وسوف ينتهي
 - مصر للجميع .. وستكون كذلك بالجميع .

 شكرا لكم
 عاشت مصر عزيزه مكرمه *


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يونيو 2012)

*مين كسب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *مين كسب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



*اسرائيل .......*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (21 يونيو 2012)

أكثر مايخيفنى فى هذه الساعات أن تحدث الفتنة النائمة
لعن الله من أيقظها
ياجماعة الإخوان
لو كان ثمن الكرسى سيكون الدماء 
فاتركوه لشفيق فورا
ذاك أشرف وأنقى وأتقى وأبر وأفضل 
غلبوا المصلحة العامة
إياكم والفتنة
إياكم والفتنة
إياكم والفتنة
مازال المشهد الجزائرى يطاردنى صباح مساء


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أكثر مايخيفنى فى هذه الساعات أن تحدث الفتنة النائمة
> لعن الله من أيقظها
> ياجماعة الإخوان


*أيقظوها خلاص يا ياسر ...عادتهم والا هيشتروها ؟؟؟*


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (22 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *محضر مسخرة من كتاب الأخوان
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ممكن بعد اذنك اعرف ايه هو المسخرة في المحضر بالظبط علشان مش بفهم في موضوع المحاضر بتاعت الانتخابات ده


----------



## oesi no (22 يونيو 2012)

مساء الفل لى عيونكم 
او صباح الفل 

ومعانا 6 لجان فى محافظة الجيزة هيتم اعادة فرزهم  تانى بكرة 
1 فى امبابه وواحدة الدقى و 4 فى البدرشين او الحوامديه مش فاكر
فشكل موضوع الطعون هياخد وقت مش قليل 
وهما شغالين فيه بزمه 
نصبر ونشوف هترسي على مين فى الاخر


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يونيو 2012)

*مش كانوا 4 فى اسيوط 
*


----------



## oesi no (22 يونيو 2012)

معرفش حاجة عن اسيوط 
ده حد صاحبى شغال فى محكمه الجيزة هو اللى بلغنى دة النهاردة
فشكل الموضوع مش معلن بشكل كامل
وكمان حصل موقف لما كانوا بيتكلموا معاهم 
امين لجنة فى مكان ما استغرب جدا ازاى بيقدموا طعون ان كانوا هما اللى عادين الورق بايدهم 
فرئيس المحكمه سئله مسكوا الورق وعدوه بنفسهم ؟ طب انتوا عديتوا وراهم ؟ 
الرد كان 
واحنا نعد وراهم ليه !!!!


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يونيو 2012)

*اغرب انتخابات فى تاريخ البشرية

دا جزاء اللى بينادى بالديمقراطية  فى شعب جاهل 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يونيو 2012)

بنت الأكرمين قال:


> ممكن بعد اذنك اعرف ايه هو المسخرة في المحضر بالظبط علشان مش بفهم في موضوع المحاضر بتاعت الانتخابات ده


*
الارقام من المفروض كتابتها بالحروف حتى لا يتم التزوير ... فاى رقم ممكن اضيف صفر بجانبه فيتضاعف عدة مرات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يونيو 2012)

*
توزع القوات المسلحة منشور علي المواطنين بالميادين تدعوهم فيه إلى:
 1 - إحترام نتيجة الصندوق .
 2 - إحترام القضاء وعدم النزول بعد إعلان النتائج سواء مؤيد أو معارض
 3 - عدم العبث بممتلكات الدولة عدم التخريب وعدم التظاهر أمام المنشات الحكومية والعامة .
 وتحث القوة السياسية المواطنين علي الحفاظ علي الأمن القومي
 ومن يخالف ذلك سوف يكون الرد عنيف وقاسي*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (22 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *توزع القوات المسلحة منشور علي المواطنين بالميادين تدعوهم فيه إلى:*
> *1 - إحترام نتيجة الصندوق .*
> *2 - إحترام القضاء وعدم النزول بعد إعلان النتائج سواء مؤيد أو معارض*
> *3 - عدم العبث بممتلكات الدولة عدم التخريب وعدم التظاهر أمام المنشات الحكومية والعامة .*
> ...


 

هل كل ذلك مقدمات لإعلان فوز شفيق 
خاصة فى لهجته الواثقة بالأمس وأنه الفائز !
مش عارف
يبدو الجو ضبابيا


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> هل كل ذلك مقدمات لإعلان فوز شفيق
> خاصة فى لهجته الواثقة بالأمس وأنه الفائز !
> مش عارف
> يبدو الجو ضبابيا



*هل لن يفوز شفيق إلا بالتزوير كما تدعى الجماعة ....؟؟؟*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (22 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هل لن يفوز شفيق إلا بالتزوير كما تدعى الجماعة ....؟؟؟*


 كلا المرشحين الآن يؤكد فوزه أسناذ صوت
والكرة فى ملعب اللجنة العليا للإنتخابات
الذى لايمكن أن أتخيله أن يبيع أولئك القضاة ضمائرهم !
سيكون أمرا فوق الإحتمال
وستكون مصيبة من أعظم المصائب
لننتظر


----------



## grges monir (22 يونيو 2012)

التحول السياسى فى مصر
يسير بصورة عشوائية رهيبة


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> كلا المرشحين الآن يؤكد فوزه أسناذ صوت
> والكرة فى ملعب اللجنة العليا للإنتخابات
> الذى لايمكن أن أتخيله أن يبيع أولئك القضاة ضمائرهم !
> سيكون أمرا فوق الإحتمال
> ...



*إذن أنت تؤكد أن فوز شفيق لن يكون إلا ببيع هؤلاء القضاة لضمائرهم .... عزيزى ..... الأخوان مرفوضين من عامة المجتمع المصرى ... وهزيمة مرشحهم أمر وارد وليس من المستحيلات .... واحتلال الأخوان للتحرير يدل على منهج لوى الذراع لفرض أمر غير شرعى ....*


----------



## Abd elmassih (22 يونيو 2012)

*للاسف مرسى سيكون الرئيس رغم ان شفيق هو الفائز الشرعى وذلك نتيجة الضغوط الامريكيه الرهيبه لاعطاء الكرسى للشاطر المتعاون والمتفاهم مع الامريكان ولا عزاء لشفيق وانصاره
واتمنى ان اكون على خطأ
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 يونيو 2012)




----------



## ahraf ayad (22 يونيو 2012)

الامريكان الكلاب لا يهمهم شي  غير مصلحتهم فقط شوفو عملو اية في العراق وغيرها عايزيين يقسموا البلد للمصلحتهم ومصلحة اسرائيل


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 يونيو 2012)

*بيان العسكرى :استباق نتائج "الرئاسية" وراء حالة الارتباك..و"الدستوري المكمل" ضرورة فرضتها الظروف 

الجمعة 22.06.2012 - 02:04 م 








المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة 

كتب : طارق موسى 
أصدر المجلس الأعلى للقوات  المسلحة بياناً منذ قليل ، أكد من خلاله أن سيادة القانون واستقلال القضاء  هما أساس الحكم فى الدولة، مضيفاً أن أى نوع من المعارضة لأحكام القضاء هو  جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون ويجب على الجميع احترام قضاء مصر الشامخ  والإرادة الشعبية .

وأشار البيان إلى أن المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة يقف على مسافة واحدة من  جميع القوى السياسية دون أى ميل أو انحياز إلى أى فصيل على حساب آخر.

وأكد على أن المجلس يحترم حق الشعب فى التظاهر السلمى بعيداً عن أى أعمال من شأنها التخريب وإثارة الفوضى فى البلاد. 

وأوضح البيان أن القوات المسلحة حرصت طوال الفترة الماضية على ضبط النفس  لأقصى مدى، احتراما للحالة الثورية التى يعيشها الشعب المصرى فى أعقاب ثورة  يناير المجيدة وذلك تجنباً لوقوع المصادمات ، وعلى الجميع احترام مبادىء  الشرعية فى البلاد .

وانتقد البيان قيام المرشحين الرئاسيين، الفريق أحمد شفيق والدكتور محمد  مرسي باستباق إعلان النتائج بشكل غير رسمي، وقال إن هذا التصرف غير مبرر،  وهو السبب في حالة الارتباك التى تعيشها البلاد فى الوقت الراهن.

وأشار إلى أن المجلس لن يقف مكتوف الايدى أمام أية محاولات للمساس بمصالح  البلاد بالحزم والشدة وقوة القانون ، وأن المسئولية الوطنية تقضى بالالتزام  بقواعد الممارسة الديمقراطية .

وأشار البيان إلى أن الإعلان الدستورى المكمل كان ضرورة حتمية فرضتها الظروف فى المرحلة الحالية .

*​*صدى البلد​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 يونيو 2012)

*بنات عمر سليمان يغادرن لأبو ظبي  وبنت الجنزورى تسافر لألمانيا 

                                                        الجمعة 22.06.2012 - 05:06 م                 * *








                                              صورة ارشيفية - عمر سليمان* *

             كتب محمد محمود :          * *
          غادرت مطار القاهرة الدولى اليوم داليا ورانيا  كريمتا عمر سليمان نائب رئيس الجمهورية السابق على متن طائرة الخطوط  المصرية المتجهة اليً ابو ظبي .

 كما غادرت المطار سوزان  كريمة رئيس الوزراء كمال الجنزوري علي متن المصرية المتجهة اليً فرانك فورت بالمانيا . 

 وغادر علي متن المصرية المتجهة اليً ميونخ  يحيي الجمل رئيس وزراء مصر الأسبق .

 صدى البلد*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 يونيو 2012)

*لكونجرس الأمريكى يبدأ التحقيق فى التهم الموجهه لأوباما وكلينتون بدعم الأخوان فى أنتخابات الرئاسة  *

*جمال جورج *

6/22/2012   6:43 PM​​


 	تقدم النائب فرانك وولف بطلب أحاطة للكونجرس الأمريكى مورداً أسباب قوية  فى مذكرة قانونية كان قد تقدم بها أمس يطالب فيها بالتحقيق مع الرئيس  الأمريكى باراك أوباما ووزيرة الخارجية هيلارى كلينتون فى المستندات  المنسوبة اليهم من جهات أمنية أمريكية تفيد دعمهم لجماعة الأخوان المسلمين  بحوالى 50 مليون دولار فى الأنتخابات الرئاسية المصرية فى جولة الأعادة  لصالح الدكتور محمد المرسى  مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة الذراع السياسى  لجماعة الأخوان المسلمين
http://new.elfagr.org/Detail.aspx?nwsId=129479&secid=1&vid=2#.T-SpmAU87mQ.facebook


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 يونيو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يونيو 2012)

*



لاحظوا المكتوب على الختم ......(مركز شركة الداخلة) ..... المفروض يكون (مركز شرطة الداخلة)
حقيقى ..... المفروض يتحاكموا بتهمة الغباوة المفرطة*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 يونيو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]sXHVW0hE5kM&feature=player_embedded#!
[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SALVATION (22 يونيو 2012)

​


صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> *​
> 
> ...





 هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يونيو 2012)

هي النتيجه هتتعلن امتي بقي ؟
الواحد اعصابه تعبت وزهقنا من المماطله دي بصراحه

ياساتر علي دي بلد كل شئ فيها بطئ وممل
عمرها ما هاتتغير بجد


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هي النتيجه هتتعلن امتي بقي ؟
> الواحد اعصابه تعبت وزهقنا من المماطله دي بصراحه
> 
> ياساتر علي دي بلد كل شئ فيها بطئ وممل
> عمرها ما هاتتغير بجد



*اعتقد غداً ...... وشفيق هو الرئيس ... حسب التواجد الأمنى والعسكرى الكثيف فى الشارع المصرى*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 يونيو 2012)

*النتيجة السبت العصر*​


----------



## grges monir (22 يونيو 2012)

غير متفائل بالمرة
الاجواء العامة توحى بان النتيجة سلبية


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يونيو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> غير متفائل بالمرة
> الاجواء العامة توحى بان النتيجة سلبية



*لو كانت كذلك لكانوا اعلنوها الان ... ولما كان الجيش فى حاجة لبيانه التحذيرى*


----------



## grges monir (22 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لو كانت كذلك لكانوا اعلنوها الان ... ولما كان الجيش فى حاجة لبيانه التحذيرى*


يمكن استاذى ويمكن يكون موقف سياسى بيقولك انة على مسافة واحدة من الكل


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يونيو 2012)

*مسافة واحدة مين دا الجيش النهاردة فى بيانه كان ناقص يقول بكرة هنقول شفيق كسب والكلب فيكوا يتكلم 
*


----------



## grges monir (22 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *مسافة واحدة مين دا الجيش النهاردة فى بيانه كان ناقص يقول بكرة هنقول شفيق كسب والكلب فيكوا يتكلم
> *


اتمنى دة
بس انا بقرا  بطريقة مختلفة شوية الموقف
يعنى مثلا لو هو هايجبيب شفيق كان لازمتة اية الاعلان الدستورى اللى بيحد من صلاحيات الرئيس لو هو عارف ان شفيق جى ؟؟؟


----------



## grges monir (22 يونيو 2012)

تعزيزات الجيش ليها وجهة نظر تانية عندى
ان الميدان ممكن يسخن بعد فوز مرسى على الاعلان الدستورى


----------



## oesi no (22 يونيو 2012)

مش هتفرق كتير
خربانه خربانه 
واحد فلول والتانى دلدول


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يونيو 2012)

> يعنى مثلا لو هو هايجبيب شفيق كان لازمتة اية الاعلان الدستورى اللى بيحد من صلاحيات الرئيس لو هو عارف ان شفيق جى ؟؟؟


*طبيعى كان لازم يكتبه لسبب بسيط
ان مجلس الشعب الىل كان فى ايده السلطة التشريعية اتحل

فكان لازم المجلس العسكرى يسترد سلطة التشريع الى حين انتخاب مجلس جديد
فكتب الاعلان الدستورى الجديد علشان يقسم السلطة بينه وبين الرئيس القادم
هو تشريع وهو سلطة تنفيذية 

فحتى فى حال فوز شفيق كتابة الاعلان الدستورى المكمل ضرورى *


*مجلس عسكرى تشريع وشفيق لو كسب يبقى فى ايده السلطة التنفيذية وبالتالى مفيش صدام والموضوع فى بيته

ننتظر ساعات وهنرى المفاجات *


----------



## ahraf ayad (22 يونيو 2012)

بس سفر بنات عمر سليمان الجنزوري يخليني اقول ان النتيجة ليست لصالح شفيق


----------



## Ahmad Didat (22 يونيو 2012)

*انا استغرب كل واحد يحط رأيه


الآن النتيجه الأعلم فيها فقط هي اللجنة العليا للإنتخابات هي جهة مستقله

وليس من حق المجلس العسكري او الجيش او غيرهم معرفة النتيجه قبل موعدها
*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يونيو 2012)

> بس سفر بنات عمر سليمان الجنزوري يخليني اقول ان النتيجة ليست لصالح شفيق


*وانا حاسس بكدا كمان *


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يونيو 2012)

Ahmad Didat قال:


> *انا استغرب كل واحد يحط رأيه
> 
> 
> الآن النتيجه الأعلم فيها فقط هي اللجنة العليا للإنتخابات هي جهة مستقله
> ...



من حقنا اننا نقول ارائنا في الاحداث :heat:
وهذا ليس له شأن بما ستعلنه اللجنه
مهما كان

مجرد توقعات من الشعب ليس الا :99:


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يونيو 2012)

Ahmad Didat قال:


> *انا استغرب كل واحد يحط رأيه
> 
> 
> الآن النتيجه الأعلم فيها فقط هي اللجنة العليا للإنتخابات هي جهة مستقله
> ...



* امال الناس الطيبة اللى طلعت 4 الفجر دة كانت بتوزع شكولاتة . ياراجل *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يونيو 2012)

*الإعلان الدستورة المُكمل هو النواة لدولة المؤسسات ...*
*ليست كل الصلاحيات فى يد الرئيس*
*أى رئيس قادم ...بغض النظر هو مين وتبع مين !!!*
*وألا أنتم عايزين مُبارك تانى ؟؟؟*


----------



## Eva Maria (22 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الإعلان الدستورة المُكمل هو النواة لدولة المؤسسات ...*
> *ليست كل الصلاحيات فى يد الرئيس*
> *أى رئيس قادم ...بغض النظر هو مين وتبع مين !!!*
> *وألا أنتم عايزين مُبارك تانى ؟؟؟*



*طبعاً كلام صحيح 
والمثال الأكبر هو تركيا 

فالجيش في تركيا يحمي علمانية الدولة التركيا. فرغم أن أردوغان هو سياسي اسلامي وهو الذي قال مرة :

مساجدنا ثكناتنا		
قبابنا خوذاتنا		
مآذننا حرابنا		
والمصلون جنودنا		
هذا الجيش المقدس يحرس ديننا

لكن تركيا محافظة على علمانيتها ومدنيتها بفضل الجيش والذي هو المسيطر الحقيقي على تركيا

وهذا بعكس ايران الذي سيطرت فيها القوى الدينية تماما بعد الثورة وأنشأت جيشاً تحت رعايتها ووفق أرادتها ألا وهو الحرس الثوري الأيراني.


تدخل المجلس العسكري كان بمكانه للحفاظ على مصر *


----------



## oesi no (22 يونيو 2012)

*





CNN اعلنت ان شفيق الريس 
مبروك للشفايقه 
*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (22 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oesi no (22 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> oesi no قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يونيو 2012)

*http://us.cnn.com/2012/06/22/world/meast/egypt-politics/index.html?hpt=wo_c2*​


----------



## BITAR (22 يونيو 2012)

*يا موسهل*​


----------



## oesi no (22 يونيو 2012)

*مصطفى  بكرى : قضية تسويد البطاقات ستكون فضيحة مدوية فى مصر حلال ساعات و سوف  تكشف كل التفاصيل بالتسجيلات و الشهود و رجل اعمال مشهور متورط و هو من دفع  الاموال و كان هناك تكتيم على التحقيقات لنشرها للرأى العام خلال الساعات  القليلة القادمة .*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يونيو 2012)

*ماهو معروف مافيش غيره ....لو اللى فى بالى هيرجع تانى من مطرح ما جه*


----------



## oesi no (22 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماهو معروف مافيش غيره ....لو اللى فى بالى هيرجع تانى من مطرح ما جه*


قصدك الخايب ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> قصدك الخايب ؟


 *ربما ...*


----------



## BITAR (22 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *مصطفى  بكرى : قضية تسويد البطاقات ستكون فضيحة مدوية فى مصر حلال ساعات و سوف  تكشف كل التفاصيل بالتسجيلات و الشهود و رجل اعمال مشهور متورط و هو من دفع  الاموال و كان هناك تكتيم على التحقيقات لنشرها للرأى العام خلال الساعات  القليلة القادمة .*


*بكرى بيلعب على  كل الحبال
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يونيو 2012)

BITAR قال:


> *بكرى بيلعب على  كل الحبال
> *​



*هو بوق للمجلس العسكرى ... يستخدمه حسب الأتجاه الذى يريده*


----------



## girgis2 (22 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





صوت صارخ قال:


> *http://us.cnn.com/2012/06/22/world/meast/egypt-politics/index.html?hpt=wo_c2*​


*





*​


----------



## oesi no (22 يونيو 2012)

فعلا سي ان ان غيرت المحتوى بتاع الخبر 
lol 
الهطل الاعلامى المصرى وصل لامريكا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يونيو 2012)

* هو شفيق كسب ولا الواحد اعصابة تعبت بجد . المشكلة مش فيا  المشكلة فى ابويا كل شوية شفيق عمل اية وقلق ومش هينام  وربنا يستر وتعدى الايام الزفت دة على خير يارب*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (23 يونيو 2012)

*من كتاب محاضر الإخوان ..
للتوضيح .. الختم المفروض يكون اسمه " مركز شرطة الداخلة " وليس مركز شركة الداخلة .. لكن اللي صمم الختم كتب الـ "ك " بدل اـ "ط " 
ولازم نعذره .. لان الحرفين جنب بعض في الكيبورد .





*


----------



## apostle.paul (23 يونيو 2012)

*الف مبروك بكرة هيعلن مرسى الاهتل رئيسا لمصر

كل واحد يدورله على سفارة يقدم فيها 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (23 يونيو 2012)

*على فكرة خبر سى ان ان عدلته وبعدين شلته خالص

الصفحة حاليا غير موجودة
*


----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *الف مبروك بكرة هيعلن مرسى الاهتل رئيسا لمصر
> 
> كل واحد يدورله على سفارة يقدم فيها
> *




لامؤاخذه : عند امه​


----------



## apostle.paul (23 يونيو 2012)

*ليه يا مارسلينو دا امور حتى ومسالم وبيحبنا 
*


----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *ليه يا مارسلينو دا امور حتى ومسالم وبيحبنا
> *




يا عم ماتخليش الواحد يغلط اكتر من كدة ld:​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يونيو 2012)

*خاص .. "العليا للإنتخابات" اعتمدت فوز  " شفيق " بمنصب الرئيس

جمال ضرغام 

*​*6/23/2012   5:17 AM​*​*



*​*
انفراد جديد لبوابة " الفجر " تؤكده الساعات القليلة   المتبقية من عمر  اعلان اللجنة العليا للإنتخابات للفائز بمنصب رئيس   الجمهورية ... حيث علمت "  الفجر " من مصادرها الخاصة أن اللجنة العليا قد   انتهت من النظر فى الطعون  المقدمة من كلا المرشحين للرئاسة ... وانتهت من  "  تسويد " النتيجة الرسمية  التى ينتظرها ملايين المصريين بأن الفائز  بمنصب  الرئيس هو الفريق احمد شفيق  بعد أن ثبت للجنة عمليات التزوير التى  قام بها  الدكتور محمد مرسى أو  أنصاره خلال العملية الانتخابية ... والتى  تيرتب  عليها فوز شفيق بنسبة لا  تتعدى الـ 1 % عن منافسه مرشح الحرية  والعدالة  ... لتنتهى بذلك لعبة "  السلم " و " الثعبان " بين مرشحى  الرئاسة ...  وساعات قليلة قادمة تثبت صحة  هذا الكلام .​
شاهد المحتوى الأصلي علي بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية -  خاص .. "العليا للإنتخابات" اعتمدت فوز " شفيق " بمنصب الرئيس​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 يونيو 2012)

*مصر امانة فى يدك يارب . انت الوحيد الحامى لها . حافظ عليها ديما يارب وعلى شعبك 
 خالى بالك منهم  *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يونيو 2012)

ارسل لصديقك |   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


اطبع |​ 

* 											على صفحة الحرية والعدالة.. حشمت: العليا حررت محضراَ بـ"مرسى رئيساً*


بقلم 								alwatan  								فى 12-06-23 08:36:00'​ 






 
على صفحة الحرية والعدالة.. حشمت: العليا حررت محضراَ بـ"مرسى رئيساً

* تقرير:ولاء خلاف*
*نشرت  الصفحة الرسمية لحزب الحرية والعدالة تصريحات للنائب السابق جمال حشمت،  أكد فيها أن اللجنة العليا للانتخابات حررت محضراً رسمياً بفوز محمد مرسى  بانتخابات الرئاسة.

وأذاعت منصة مجلس أمناء الثورة بميدان التحرير  خبر فوز الدكتور محمد مرسى برئاسة الجمهورية، وذلك بناءً على ما كتبه  الدكتور جمال حشمت على حسابه الشخصى على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى تويتر  بانتهاء اللجنة العليا، وتحرير محضر بفوز الدكتور محمد مرسى، وهو الأمر  الذى أثار فرحة المتظاهرين، مرددين هتاف "مرسى رئيس الجمهورية"، وأطلقوا  الألعاب النارية وإذاعة الأغانى الوطنية وأغانى حملة مرسى"*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يونيو 2012)

*حمد محمد شفيق زكي سيكون الحاكم رقم 16 في تاريخ مصر الحديث*



*



*




* حكام مصر في العصر الحديث :*

* 1 - محمد علي باشا*
* 2 - إبراهيم باشا*
* 3 -عباس حلمي الأول*
* 4 - محمد سعيد باشا*
* 5 - إسماعيل باشا*
* 6 - توفيق باشا*
* 7 - عباس حلمي الثاني*
* 8 - حسين كامل*
* 9 - فؤاد الأول*
* 10- فاروق الأول*
* 11- فؤاد الثاني *
* 12- محمد نجيب*
* 13- جمال عبد الناصر*
* 14- محمد أنور السادات*
* 15- محمد حسني مبارك*

* 16- أحمد شفيق*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يونيو 2012)

*




* *حملة شفيق*​*
يخطط أعضاء حملة الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح الرئاسي اليوم السبت للتجمع أمام المنصة الساعة السادسة مساء. 

وأعلنت الصفحة الرسمية للمرشح الرئاسي علي موقع التواصل الاجتماعي   "فيسبوك" عن توفير أوتوبيسات لنقل القادمين من محافظة الإسكندرية وتوفير   وسائل مواصلات من مختلف الأماكن مثل نادي الصيد والقلعة وهايبر 6أكتوبر   ونادي هليوبوليس ونادي دجلة المعادي ونادي الجلاء. 

وكان عدد من الإعلاميين قد دعوا أمس إلى تنظيم وقفة للتضامن مع القوات المسلحة، أمام المنصة بدءا من الرابعة عصر اليوم السبت. 

كانت مقرات الحملة قد خيم عليها الصمت أمس الجمعة ولم تصدر الحملة أي   بيانات رسمية أو تصريحات صحفية، ردا على ما جاء في مؤتمر المرشح المنافس   الدكتور محمد مرسي أمس والذي حضره العديد من القوي السياسية والشخصيات   العامة، وتحدث فيه مرسي باعتباره الرئيس الفائز.* *


الاهرام*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يونيو 2012)

*التليفزيون المصرى: إعلان نتيجة الانتخابات الرئاسية رسمياً اليوم الساعه السادسة مساءا*


----------



## oesi no (23 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *التليفزيون المصرى: إعلان نتيجة الانتخابات الرئاسية رسمياً اليوم الساعه السادسة مساءا*


اخيرا 
حمدالله على السلامه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يونيو 2012)

*عاجل عن حمله شفيق .. وتاكيد على فوز مرشحها* 

​*حملة «شفيق» تشكو «قضاة من أجل مصر» لـ«العسكري».. وتؤكد فوز مرشحها*

*




*
* 23/6/2012​*
*​*
*قال أحمد سرحان، المتحدث   الرسمي باسم حملة الفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح الرئاسي، إنهم تقدموا بشكوى ضد   حركة «قضاة من أجل مصر» إلى المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، والمجلس الأعلى   للقضاء، ونادي القضاة، واللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة، لأنهم ليسوا  جهة  رقابة انتخابات ولا إعلان نتيجة، مؤكدًا أن إذاعتهم لنتائج مطابقة لما   أعلنته جماعة الإخوان المسلمين يهدف إلى «إثارة البلبلة».​*
*​*
*وكتب «سرحان» في تدوينة له   على موقع التدوينات القصيرة «تويتر»، صباح السبت، «تقدمنا بشكوى ضد حركة   قضاة من أجل الفتنة (أو قضاة من أجل مصر) إلى المجلس الأعلى للقضاء،   والمجلس العسكري، واللجنة العليا، ونادي القضاة».​*
*​*
*وتابع: «هم ليسوا جهة رقابة انتخابات ولا إعلان نتيجة، والشكوى كانت بسبب إعلانهم نتائج الإخوان لإثارة البلبلة».​*
*​*
*واتهم المتحدث باسم حملة   الفريق أحمد شفيق، جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بمنع الأقباط من التصويت في   المنيا، قائلا: «في محافظة المنيا محاضر عديدة ضد موظفين تابعين للإخوان   منعوا المسيحيين من التصويت بحجة عدم وجود أسمائهم في الكشوف الانتخابية».​*
*​*
*وأكد أحمد سرحان، أن الحملة   تقدمت بـ 221 طعنًا أمام اللجان العامة واللجنة الرئاسية، في لجان الفيوم   13 طعناً، و22 في الغربية، و9 في بني سويف، و22 في المنيا، و 8 في أسيوط،   و5 في سوهاج، و30 في البحيرة، و 5 في قنا، و 30 في الإسكندرية، و8 في   كفرالشيخ، و42 في الجيزة، و31 في القاهرة.​*
*​*
*وأوضح أن اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة ستعلن فوز الفريق أحمد شفيق برئاسة الجمهورية.​*
*​*
*​*
*المصرى اليوم ​*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *التليفزيون المصرى: إعلان نتيجة الانتخابات الرئاسية رسمياً اليوم الساعه السادسة مساءا*


*بالرفاء والبنين ....*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يونيو 2012)

*الرئاسية لم تحدد موعدا للإعلان النتيجة 



*​*



 المستشار فاروق سلطان ​​**
القاهرة - أ ش أ منذ 1 ساعة 29 دقيقة 
نفى المستشار فاروق سلطان رئيس لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية  رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا تماما صحة ما تناقلته بعض الصحف ووسائل  الإعلام من أن اللجنة ستقوم اليوم السبت بإعلان النتيجة النهائية لجولة  الإعادة في انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية.
وقال المستشار سلطان إن كافة ما نشر حول تحديد موعد إعلان  النتائج غير صحيح جملة وتفصيلا، مشيرا إلى أن اللجنة منعقدة حاليا بكامل  تشكيلها ولا تزال تستكمل فحص الطعون المقدمة من المرشحين المتنافسين محمد  مرسي وأحمد شفيق على نتائج بعض اللجان الانتخابية.
وأضاف أن اللجنة إذا ما انتهت اليوم من استكمال فحص الطعون،  ستقوم بتحديد موعد إعلان النتائج النهائية لجولة الإعادة وما تم في الطعون  التي قدمت إلى اللجنة من مرشحي الرئاسة.. مؤكدا أن تحديد موعد إعلان  النتائج لن يتم قبل الانتهاء تماما من فحص كافة الطعون والفصل فيها.

الوفد 
​*


----------



## oesi no (23 يونيو 2012)

اووووووووووووووف 
*عاجل من المستشار سلطان: 
 ذكرت وكالة اونا أن التليفزيون المصري أعلن منذ قليل عن أن اللجنة العليا  للانتخابات الرئاسية برئاسة المستشار فاروق سلطان ستعلن نتيجة الانتخابات  الرئاسية رسمياً في السادسة من مساء اليوم.

 و في نفس السياق ، نفى  المستشار فاروق سلطان رئيس لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية رئيس المحكمة  الدستورية العليا تماما صحة ما تناقلته بعض الصحف ووسائل الإعلام من أن  اللجنة ستقوم اليوم بإعلان النتيجة النهائية لجولة الإعادة في انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية.

 وقال المستشار سلطان في تصريح لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط إن كافة ما نشر  حول تحديد موعد إعلان النتائج غير صحيح جملة وتفصيلا، مشيرا إلى أن اللجنة  منعقدة حاليا بكامل تشكيلها ولا تزال تستكمل فحص الطعون المقدمة من  المرشحين المتنافسين محمد مرسي وأحمد شفيق على نتائج بعض اللجان  الانتخابية..

 وأضاف أن اللجنة إذا ما انتهت اليوم من استكمال فحص  الطعون، ستقوم بتحديد موعد إعلان النتائج النهائية لجولة الإعادة وما تم في  الطعون التي قدمت إلى اللجنة من مرشحي الرئاسة.. مؤكدا أن تحديد موعد  إعلان النتائج لن يتم قبل الانتهاء تماما من فحص كافة الطعون والفصل فيها*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يونيو 2012)

*يامثبت العقل يارب.*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *يامثبت العقل يارب.*​



*المطبخ لسه شغال .... والأكلة معفنة ..... لحم كلب ميت ...*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يونيو 2012)

*Tahrir News

 فاروق سلطان يعلن نتيجة الانتخابات غدا الثالثه عصرا بالهيئة العامة للاستعلامات بمدينة نصر*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *Tahrir News*
> 
> *فاروق سلطان يعلن نتيجة الانتخابات غدا الثالثه عصرا بالهيئة العامة للاستعلامات بمدينة نصر*


*على رأى بلطجية التحرير ...بكرة العصر هندخل القصر ...*
*تخيلوا لو مورسى أخد كل الهمج دول وراح ع القصر ...هههههههه*
*السيدة الأولى أم أحمد هتكفيهم طبيخ منين ؟؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (23 يونيو 2012)

*اعتقد النهاردة لسبب بسيط ان الاتوبيسات من الجمهورية خرجت للمنصة العسكرية فى مدينة نصر لتأييد المجلس العسكرى وشفيق 

وهما عرفوا الميعاد منين ومن امبارح حملة شفيق بتقول كدا 
*


----------



## mero_engel (23 يونيو 2012)

الواحد اعصابه تعبت بجد 
امتي بقي


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يونيو 2012)

*إعلان نتيجة جولة الإعادة للانتخابات الرئاسية غدًا في الثالثة عصرًا

كتب : أحمد ربيع منذ 5 دقائق* ​*
يعلن المستشار  فاروق سلطان رئيس لجنة الانتخابات الرئاسية نتيجة جولة الإعادة غداً  (الأحد) -الموافق 24 يونيو- الساعة الثالثة عصرًا بمقر الهيئة العامة  للاستعلامات بمدينة نصر.

الوطن*


----------



## oesi no (23 يونيو 2012)

اخر كلام ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اخر كلام ؟


* مش عاجبك أوزن برة ....*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *اعتقد النهاردة لسبب بسيط ان الاتوبيسات من الجمهورية خرجت للمنصة العسكرية فى مدينة نصر لتأييد المجلس العسكرى وشفيق
> 
> وهما عرفوا الميعاد منين ومن امبارح حملة شفيق بتقول كدا
> *



*أعلنت حملة الفريق شفيق أمس عن وقفة أحتجاجية لمساندة المجلس العسكرى وموعدها اليوم الساعة السادسة عند المنصة بمدينة نصر*


----------



## oesi no (23 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * مش عاجبك أوزن برة ....*


لا يا عم مش هوزن برة 
فعلا اعلنوا انه بكرة  3 العصر


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يونيو 2012)

*قبل ساعات من إعلان الفائز بالرئاسة..*

*الداخلية تعلن الاستنفار العام*





*كتب- محمد صلاح :منذ 1 ساعة 17 دقيقة
**أعلنت  وزارة الداخلية حالة الاستنفار العام بين القوات وقطاعات الوزارة المختلفة  قبل ساعات قليلة من إعلان اللجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة الفائز برئاسة  الجمهورية.*​
* أكد مصدر أمنى  بالوزارة أن قوات الأمن المركزى ووحدات البحث الجنائى والأمن العام انتشرت  بصورة مكثفة بالتنسيق مع القوات المسلحة على مداخل المدن والمحافظات  والمناطق الحيوية، تحسباً لوقوع مشاحنات أو عمليات تخريب يقوم بها أى من  أنصار مرشحى الرئاسة اعتراضاً على النتيجة، أو قيام أى عناصر خارجية بزعزعة  استقرار البلاد من خلال عمليات تفجيرية.*​
* كما أكد المصدر  الأمنى أن عددا كبيرا من القوات الخاصة سيقوم بتأمين مقر اللجنة العليا  لانتخابات الرئاسة، وحراسة القضاة ورئيس اللجنة، موضحا أن عمليات تأمين مقر  العليا للرئاسة مشتركة بين القوات الخاصة بالشرطة والصاعقة المصرية بالجيش  المصرى وعناصر من قوات فحص المفرقعات.*​
* وأشار المصدر  إلى تكثيف الإجراءات الأمنية على المنشآت الحيوية والبنوك والسجون وأقسام  الشرطة، كما تم نشر عدد كبير من المدرعات على مقر مستشفى المعادى العسكرى  وعدد كبير من منشآت شرطية هامة وحول مطار القاهرة، والأنفاق الحيوية، وكذ  لك  زرع أجهزة استشعار و تكثيف التأمين لمجرى قناة السويس.*​
* كما أوضح المصدر الأمنى أن أجهزة البحث الجنائى بالمحافظات قامت برصد  العناصر الخطرة، وأيضاً الوافدين بجميع المراكز والمدن والقرى، وكذلك  الاجانب المتواجدين بالشقق المفروشة وعدد من الفنادق، والتحرى عن بطاقات  الهوية وتصاريح دخول البلاد وأغراضها، كما شددت قوات الأمن من عمليات  التحرى بالأكمنة الثابتة والمتحركة على طول الطرق ومداخل المدن.*​
* وأشار المصدر  الأمنى أيضاً الى تشديد وزير الداخلية على تطبيق القانون بحسم ضد أى  محاولات عدائية أو هجومية ضد المنشآت الحيوية للدولة، أو قطع الطرق، واتخاذ  الإجراءات الرادعة والفورية ضد كل من تسول له نفسه القيام بأى خروج على  القانون أو النظام العام.*​
* وناشد المصدر  جموع المصريين بالحفاظ على حالة الاستقرار التى تسود البلاد، والإبلاغ عن  أى أشخاص يقومون بتصرفات مريبة من شأنها زعزعة استقرار البلاد واختراق  الاجهزة الأمنية، مؤكدا على التزام الداخلية بحق حرية التظاهر والتعبير عن  الرأى فى الإطار السلمى الذى كفله القانون.*​
​
* اقرأ المقال الأصلي علي بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية الوفد - الداخلية تعلن الاستنفار العام* ​​
​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يونيو 2012)

*صرح مصدر أمنى بأنه نظرا للأوضاع الراهنة والتهديدات الخطيرة فقد تقرر تعزيز مدن رفح والشيخ زويد والعريش بشمال سيناء بفرقتين من الصاعقة المصرية من قوات الجيش المصرى.
 وأرسلت تلك القوات، الخميس، وألحقت بإحدى المقرات الأمنية سرا لمواجهة أية ظروف أمنية طارئة غير عادية، كما تم تعزيز محافظة شمال سيناء بقوات من مكافحة الإرهاب الدولى المعروفة بفرقة 999 وتم إلحاقها صباح الجمعة بإحدى المقرات الأمنية للتصدى بكل حزم لأية عناصر مسلحة قد تهدف إلى زعزعة أمن البلاد من ناحية حدود مصر الشرقية.
 وأضاف المصدر الأمنى بأن هذه القوات الطارئة كافية لردع أية قوة مسلحة معادية مهما كانت قوتها*


----------



## apostle.paul (23 يونيو 2012)

*هى اسرائيل جاية تحارب ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يونيو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هى اسرائيل جاية تحارب ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*آخر حاجة نخاف منها هى اسرائيل* ...
*أسرائيل بتتحرك بحسابات دولية ذكية مُعقدة ...*
*دول بيتحركوا بحسابات غبائية ...*
*خاف من الغباء مش من الذكاء*


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يونيو 2012)

لما نشوف اخرتها بعد التأجيلات دي كلها
هترسي علي مين ؟


----------



## grges monir (23 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> لما نشوف اخرتها بعد التأجيلات دي كلها
> هترسي علي مين ؟


شكلها هترسى  على المجلس العسكرى هههههههه


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يونيو 2012)

*هو كده خبر اليوم السابع صدق فى نصفه الاول والظاهر انه هيصدق فى نصفه الثانى.
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (23 يونيو 2012)

ما معني هذا
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212778


----------



## ahraf ayad (23 يونيو 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> ما معني هذا
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=212778



قريت الخبر بردة مش فاهم يقصدو اية


----------



## oesi no (23 يونيو 2012)

يقصدوا انهم لما اعلنوا النتيجة بفوز مرسي كانوا على حق 
وهما اللى قالوا ان النتيجة هتبقى يوم الحد


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 يونيو 2012)

* يعنى مرسى كسب ولا شفيق​*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (23 يونيو 2012)

مين اللي فاز البرازيل ولا الارجنتين


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يونيو 2012)

*صرح مصدر قضائي رفض ذكر اسمه لبوابة الشباب أن الفائز في الانتخابات الرئاسية سيكون الفريق أحمد شفيق وأن النتيجة النهائية المعلنة ستتضمن فوزه بنسبة تتراوح بين 50.2 % و 50.7 %.وقال المصدر أن النسبة الأخير تحددت بعد الفصل في الطعون وجمع الأرقام الصحيحة الواردة من المحافظات المختلفة، مؤكدا في الوقت ذاته أن تقدم شفيق على مرسي بات واضحا أمام القضاة منذ اليوم التالي لإجراء الإنتخابات نافيا في الوقت ذاته حدوث أي عمليات تلاعب أو تزوير في النتيجة.
 المصدر قال أن الأرقام المعلنة لم قبل حزب الحرية والعدالة لم تكن دقيقة والكتاب المنشور من قبلهم كان يحتوي على بعض التقارير الغير سليمة.
 وتوقع المصدر إعلان حظر التجول مع إعلان النتيجة وإغلاق مداخل القاهرة وذلك حتى هدوء الأوضاع المتوقع تفجرها عقب إعلان النتيجة في الساعات المقبلة.

بوابة شباب الأهرام


*


----------



## oesi no (23 يونيو 2012)

شكلها كدة مرسي اللى كسب


----------



## ميرنا (23 يونيو 2012)

مش عارفة بس على استعدادات الجيش والشرطة والصاعقة مش مرسى خالص


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يونيو 2012)

*قال مصدر يتبع جهة سيادية فى تصريحات خاصة لـ«الوطن»: إن أجهزة رقابية كشفت، من خلال تحرياتها المكثفة فى واقعة تسويد بطاقات التصويت، عن تورط قضاة أشرفوا على الانتخابات بلجان فرعية فى تمرير تلك البطاقات للصناديق، وتورط قيادات بجماعة «الإخوان» فى عمليات التسويد مع بعض موظفى المطابع الأميرية.

وكشف المصدر عن أن التحقيقات تجرى فى سرية تامة وبإشراف كامل من جهة سيادية تجمع حالياً ما توصلت إليه أجهزة البحث تمهيداً لتسليمها للنيابة العامة، موضحاً أن سبب تأجيل إعلان «اللجنة العليا» النتيجة ليوم الأحد هو البحث عن مخرج مناسب من ذلك المأزق، خاصة أن عدد القضاة المتورطين ليس بالقليل، حسب المصدر، الذى أكد أيضاً أن الأجهزة الرقابية توصلت حتى الآن إلى جميع اللجان التى دخلتها بطاقات مسوّدة ولم يبلّغ عنها القضاة.

وقال مصدر أمنى، إن الإعلان عن نتائج التحقيق سيكون خلال ساعات بعد التثبت من هوية المتورطين والأدلة، فيما كشفت التحقيقات حتى الآن عن انحصار الاتهامات بين 70 إلى 100 من عمال المطابع الأميرية، ورجحت التحريات ارتكاب الواقعة فى الفترة ما بين عمليتى طباعة وتغليف الدفاتر التى تحوى البطاقات.

وأضاف المصدر أن بعض الموظفين والعمال أكدوا أن البطاقات التى أنتجوها لم يتعرضوا لها قبل تسليمها لمندوبى الشرطة، وهو ما يشير إلى إمكانية تسويدها خارج المطابع، فضلاً عن خروج بطاقات أخرى من مطابع الشرطة. وتظاهر ما يقرب من 4 آلاف عامل بالمطابع الأميرية، أمس، لرفض الاتهامات الموجهة إليهم.*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (23 يونيو 2012)

ايه ياجماعة مفيش جديد
ها
محمد شفيق
ولا أحمد مرسى ؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> ايه ياجماعة مفيش جديد
> ها
> محمد شفيق
> ولا أحمد مرسى ؟



*الأتنين كسبوا ........*


----------



## oesi no (23 يونيو 2012)

وانا اشغل نفسي ليه بين محمد واحمد
اول ما تبقى بين مينا واحمد  ابقى اشغل بالى
هههههههههههههههه
ايون انا عنصرى


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> ايه ياجماعة مفيش جديد
> ها
> محمد شفيق
> ولا أحمد مرسى ؟


*سيبنا فى حالة صمت انتخابى ياعم ياسر.
*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (23 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الأتنين كسبوا ........*


 هههههه
خلاص كل واحد يحكم ثلاث أيام
والجمعة يبقى قرعة ياإما أجازة


----------



## oesi no (23 يونيو 2012)

هو ليه الريس فى مصر معندوش يوم اجازة من الشغل 
هو مش بنى ادم ولا ايه 
فين جمعيه حقوق الرؤساء


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> هو ليه الريس فى مصر معندوش يوم اجازة من الشغل
> هو مش بنى ادم ولا ايه
> فين جمعيه حقوق الرؤساء



* تصدق انا هيجلى اكتئاب بسببك ارحمنا شوية مش وقت هزار . ارحمنا يااخى الحبيب وانت تعلم انى بحبك  كتير . ارحمنا الله يخليك المكان دةالكلام يكون بحساب وبدقة بالغة لان فى ناس كبيرة بتابع الصفحة دة  منهم ولدى مثلا والمسيح يكون معاك​*


----------



## zezza (23 يونيو 2012)

و النبى حد يقول لعمو بجاتو يأجل النتيجة شوية 
اخويا عنده امتحانات بكرة و ماعنديش استعداد اعيش فى قلق لحد ما يرجع 
العصبى ما يستحملش اكتر من كدة


----------



## oesi no (23 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * تصدق انا هيجلى اكتئاب بسببك ارحمنا شوية مش وقت هزار . ارحمنا يااخى الحبيب وانت تعلم انى بحبك  كتير . ارحمنا الله يخليك المكان دةالكلام يكون بحساب وبدقة بالغة لان فى ناس كبيرة بتابع الصفحة دة  منهم ولدى مثلا والمسيح يكون معاك​*


هو انت شايف انى بقول كلام قبيح !!
الف سلامه من الاكتئاب
تفتكر بقى ليه الريس معندوش يوم اجازة 
اوباما بياخد يوم اجازة بيلعب فيه رياضه وياخد المدام ويفسحها 
مرسي هياخد ام احمد يفسحها امتى بقى  طالما معندهمش اجازات 

النتيجة بكرة الساعة 3 الضهر  
اى كلام تانى ممنوش فايده متعشمش روحك ان حد يكسب قبل ما يعلنوا بكرة الساعه 3 
علشان هما الاتنين كسبوا 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ياسر الجندى (23 يونيو 2012)

إيه رأيك ياأستاذ صوت صارخ
تعمل استطلاع الليلة بتوقعات الأعضاء فيمن سيفوز بكرسى الرئاسة 
بناء على الأحوال والمعطيات الأخيرة
قبل إعلان النتيجة غدا
ونشوف النسبة


----------



## oesi no (23 يونيو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> إيه رأيك ياأستاذ صوت صارخ
> تعمل استطلاع الليلة بتوقعات الأعضاء فيمن سيفوز بكرسى الرئاسة
> بناء على الأحوال والمعطيات الأخيرة
> قبل إعلان النتيجة غدا
> ونشوف النسبة



*معندناش اخوان ...... والنتيجة هاتطلع 99.99 لشفيق .... حسب ما نتمنى ... ليس حبا فى شفيق .... لكن يقينا بفساد الأخوان ....*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يونيو 2012)

*شكل العملية مطوله طروا على قلبكم













اللى نفسوا فى حاجة يقول مايتكسفش المصاريف كلها عندى الليلة.
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يونيو 2012)

*مرسى كان نفسوا يشوف حد من اتباع شفيق
وحياتكم ماهنحرموا من حاجة




مبـــــــــــــــــــــــاشر
من مدينة نصر
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يونيو 2012)

*مرسى .... اتجنن يرجالة ... ههههه
*
[YOUTUBE]OhW6wux6p5s[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يونيو 2012)

*هو ماله بيتكلم زى القذافى كدة ؟؟*
*اية حكاية درعاته دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*دة عامل زى عمرو دياب لما بيغنى مش عارف يودى أيديه فين *
*هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو ماله بيتكلم زى القذافى كدة ؟؟*
> *اية حكاية درعاته دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *دة عامل زى عمرو دياب لما بيغنى مش عارف يودى أيديه فين *
> *هههههههههههههههه*



*المهم مفيش جملة مفيدة واحدة تخش العقل ..... كله كلام عربجى بيسوق حمار*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *المهم مفيش جملة مفيدة واحدة تخش العقل ..... كله كلام عربجى بيسوق حمار*



*طب بالذمة دة مش ظلم للحمار *


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طب بالذمة دة مش ظلم للحمار *



*طبعا ..... عشان كده اخد عيلته وراحوا التحرير ....*


----------



## grges monir (23 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طب بالذمة دة مش ظلم للحمار *


الحمار دة هيكون الاحتمالية ان يكون رئيس بكرة وهيغنوللة بنحبك يا حمار هههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يونيو 2012)

*هس ...... مينا دخل وهايقولكم مفيش حوار .......*


----------



## grges monir (23 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هس ...... مينا دخل وهايقولكم مفيش حوار .......*


ههه مينا ملهوش نفس للكلام خالص
عشان كلامنا اتحقق اهو
الاخوان ضد الفلول والثوار فى  جمصة  بيصيفوا ههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يونيو 2012)

*أكد الدكتور حسام عيسى، العضو المؤسس لحزب الدستور، " تحت التأسيس"، أن الدكتور محمد البرادعى تلقى دعوة من المشير محمد طنطاوى، رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، لعقد اجتماع معه مساء اليوم، دون إبداء أى أسباب لهذا اللقاء.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يونيو 2012)

*على ايه الاسباب واضحه مرسى كسب وعايز يقنعه يكون رئيس وزراء حكومة مرسى.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *على ايه الاسباب واضحه مرسى كسب وعايز يقنعه يكون رئيس وزراء حكومة مرسى.
> *



*لا ...... عايزة يكون مع شفيق عشان يهدأ شباب الثورة*


----------



## ahraf ayad (23 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *على ايه الاسباب واضحه مرسى كسب وعايز يقنعه يكون رئيس وزراء حكومة مرسى.
> *


لية الاحباط دة بس لية ماتقليش شفيق نجح وعايز يقنعة انة يكون رئيس وزارء لحكومة شفيق


----------



## merna lovejesus (23 يونيو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *على ايه الاسباب واضحه مرسى كسب وعايز يقنعه يكون رئيس وزراء حكومة مرسى.
> *



طب وليه ميكونش شفيق هو اللى كسب؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يونيو 2012)

*مايكل منير: كل الشواهد توكد علي اعلان الفريق شفيق رئيساً لمصر غداً في الثالثة عصرا. مبروك لمصر اول رئيس منتخب بصفة شرعية*


----------



## mero_engel (23 يونيو 2012)

ياارب عدي الكام ساعه دي علي خير


----------



## candy shop (23 يونيو 2012)

يارب نبارك  لشعب مصر ولنفسنا بفوز شفيق 

 يارب ارجوك  طمنا 
​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (23 يونيو 2012)

الذى يجب أن يعلمه الجميع
أيا كان القادم
لن يفعل شيئا ولو كان ملكا نزل من السماء
بدون وقوف الشعب معه ومساعدته بكل قوة 
فى كل البلاد المتحضرة يتنافس المتنافسون ثم يلتف الجميع حول الرئيس الفائز 
هنا يبدو الأمر مختلف
أنا على يقين أن الكل سيتربص بالقادم
إن نجح مرسى ولم تتحسن الأوضاع
سيقول أنصار شفيق اشربوا بقه
وسيقول المسيحيون آدى الإسلاميين
والعكس 
متى ينظف المصريون قلوبهم من الغل والحسد والكراهية
نريد صفح وعفو وسلام ومحبة حقيقية بيننا
نعم
مصر العظيمة تستحق منا ذلك


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> الذى يجب أن يعلمه الجميع
> أيا كان القادم
> لن يفعل شيئا ولو كان ملكا نزل من السماء
> بدون وقوف الشعب معه ومساعدته بكل قوة
> ...



* كلامك حلو وصح يااستاذ ياسر بس لو كان مرسى هو المرشح لوحدة بس كان على راسنا من فوق 
 سؤال هل مرسى هوالرئيس ولا مكتب الارشاد ؟  ياراجل حتى اعلان النتيجة كان هم كلهم حول منة؟ احنا مش عارفين مين هو الرئيس عندهم 
 لو كسبت وباامانة اتمنى لة كل الخير والتوفيق  . وهنحترم الصندوق اللى جابة  رئيس مصر 
 لو كسب شفيق هل يحترم الصندوق بردو ولاهتقول مزور؟؟

 وحتى لو كسب يااخى مش فرق  40 % ولا حتى 10% دة ونصف  فى المية يعنى نصف  الشعب اختار شفيق بردو حط دة فى دماغك     كلنا نتمنى الخير يامصر وتكون فى اعلى واعظم الاماكن فى الوجود *


----------



## candy shop (23 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> الذى يجب أن يعلمه الجميع
> أيا كان القادم
> لن يفعل شيئا ولو كان ملكا نزل من السماء
> بدون وقوف الشعب معه ومساعدته بكل قوة
> ...



ياسر انت فاهم غلط احنا مش بتوع غل ولا حقد ولا كراهيه 

بدليل اننا طول عمرنا عايشين مع بعض بكل محبه وصداقه ومكنش حد يعرف المسيحى من 

المسلم الا وده داخل الكنيسه والتانى داخل  الجامع  ويرجعوا تانى مع بعض  اخوات واصدقاء 

لكن دول بعيد عن الحب دول اللى بيفرقوا بنا  عايزين خلافه  وتطبيق الشريعه والحد والكلام الغريب

ليه نلخبط الدنيا وتقسمها وتفرق بنا ليه قولى انت يا ياسر
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (23 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> هذا نموذج مما ذكرت
> هذا مواطن مسيحى
> لايحترم الرئيس المحتمل
> بل يسبه ويشتمه !
> فكيف سينصلح حال بلادنا ؟!!



*ياسر ..... أنت مقتنع بهذا الرجل ؟؟؟؟

على فكرة

يوجد ملايين المسلمين يلعنون أبوه ..

لكن لأنك أنسان متعصب ..... حولتها لمسلم ومسيحى ..... حاجة تقرف*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يونيو 2012)

*ياسر كنت ناوية ارد صدقنى .. بس الاساتذة عملو الواجب ... رحمة بحالك هسكت مش اكتر *


----------



## Thunder Coptic (23 يونيو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> هذا نموذج مما ذكرت
> هذا مواطن مسيحى
> لايحترم الرئيس المحتمل
> بل يسبه ويشتمه !
> فكيف سينصلح حال بلادنا ؟!!




اخ ياسر بذمتك دا كلام راجل مرشح يكون رائيس دا اسلوب مرشح راسه  اترك تعصبك لكي تفهم الحقائق
ثانيا هل يحترمني لكي احترمه
فكر الاول وبعدين رد


----------



## oesi no (23 يونيو 2012)

غدا سيتم اعلان محمد مرسي رئيسا للجمهورية 
جواب نهائى 

بالنسبه لتعاملنا معاه 
عمرنا ما اتعاملنا مع رؤساء فى البلد دى
ومش هنتعامل معاه دلوقتى 
المشكله فى انصاره 
وهما عارفين انهم لو جم ناحيتنا هيبقى موقفهم عامل ازاى 
والسلام ختام


----------



## Alexander.t (23 يونيو 2012)

اى تطاول ع اى شخص لن نسمح به
برجاء احترام قوانين المنتدى 
تم حذف المشاركات المسيئه


----------



## ahraf ayad (23 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> اى تطاول ع اى شخص لن نسمح به
> برجاء احترام قوانين المنتدى
> تم حذف المشاركات المسيئه



استاذى العزيز ممكن اعرف سبب حذف مشاركتى انا شايف انى لم لتعد على احد  مع احترامى شكرا


----------



## Alexander.t (23 يونيو 2012)

ahraf ayad قال:


> استاذى العزيز ممكن اعرف سبب حذف مشاركتى انا شايف انى لم لتعد على احد  مع احترامى شكرا



اهلا استاذى 
افتح موضوع فى *ركن الشكاوي و المشاكل* 
وانا هقولك سبب الحذف


----------



## SALVATION (23 يونيو 2012)

تأمين المنشآت الهامة والحيوية بمحافظات مصر استعدادًا لإعلان '' الرئيس المنتخب ''



*السبت,23 يونيو , 2012 -18:28 00*

عواصم المحافظات - أ ش أ :
كثفت محافظات مصر من استعدادتها لاستقبال الاعلان المرتقب غدا الاحد عن '' الرئيس المنتخب '' من جانب اللجنة العليا للانتخابات الرئاسية .
ففي محافظة البحيرة ، اتخذت مديرية الأمن إجراءات أمنية مكثفة لتأمين المنشآت الهامة والحيوية ، حيث تم رفع درجات الاستعداد الأمني وزيادة الدوريات والخدمات الأمنية الليلية ، تحسبا لإعلان نتيجة انتخابات الرئاسة .
وانتشرت قوات من الشرطة ، بالتنسيق مع القوات المسلحة والشرطة العسكرية في الميادين بمراكز ومدن المحافظة لتأمين البنوك وأقسام الشرطة .
وفي محافظة الغربية ، أكد اللواء مصطفى باز مدير أمن الغربية التصدي بحزم لاى أعمال بلطجة وعنف..موضحا أن مديرية الأمن اتخذت الإجراءات الوقائية الاحترازية لضبط الأمن مؤكدا في الوقت نفسه على توجيهات وزير الداخلية بالاحترام الكامل والتعامل الحسن مع المتظاهرين السلميين.
وفي محافظة مرسى مطروح ، تشهد المحافظة إجراءات أمنية مكثفة استعدادا لإعلان نتيجة الانتخابات الرئاسية ، حيث تم تأمين كافة المنشآت الحيوية بالمحافظة .
وانتشرت قوات الجيش بالمنطقة الغربية العسكرية في محيط ديوان عام محافظة مطروح ومديرية الأمن وقسم شرطة مرسى مطروح وقسم الترحيلات،حيث تم نشر القوات في الشوارع المحيطة بالمحافظة ومديرية الأمن ، وإحاطة مبنى الديوان العام بالجنود والضباط ، وتم وضع عدد من الآليات العسكرية في الشوارع المؤدية للمحافظة ، ووضعت عربة مدرعة في المدخل الفرعي للديوان العام،لحماية هذه المنشآت من أي أعمال تخريبية قد تحدث عقب إعلان نتيجة الانتخابات الرئاسية.
كما دفعت قوات الجيش بتعزيزات من الأفراد والمعدات للمرابطة أمام البنوك والكنائس ، وخاصة كنيسة السيدة العذراء وكنيسة الشهيدين بمرسى مطروح ، كما تم نشر قوات الشرطة العسكرية بمحطات التزود بالوقود وأمام بنك القاهرة ومصر والبنك التجاري المصري .
وحظي البنك الأهلي بأكبر نسبة تأمين ، حيث يعد أكبر بنك بالمحافظة .
واتخذت الأجهزة الأمنية بمديرية أمن مطروح إجراءاتها داخل المحافظة ، لتأمين جميع المنشآت الحيوية،استعدادا لإعلان نتيجة الانتخابات، وتم تمشيط الطرق السريعة ، ونشر الخدمات الأمنية في شوارع مطروح ، بالتعاون مع القوات المسلحة ، للقبض على الخارجين عن القانون .
وفي محافظة أسوان ، استعدت المحافظة لإعلان نتائج جولة الاعادة لانتخابات الرئاسة ، حيث بدأت الأجهزة الأمنية بالمحافظة إجراءاتها المكثفة فى تأمين كافة المنشآت الحيوية وأقسام الشرطة ومديرية الأمن بالمحافظة .
وصرح مصدر أمني مسئول بأن الإجراءات التي يتم تنفيذها تأتي بشكل طبيعي ، وأنه لا مجال لحالة التخويف ، بينما استمرت حالة الترقب الشديد لإعلان النتائج على مستوى الجهاز الأمني بالمحافظة .
وفي محافظة قنا،أكد مصدر أمني بمديرية الأمن أنه تم تعزيز الخدمات والحراسات على كافة المنشآت العامة والمصانع والشركات الكبرى ، و محطات توليد الكهرباء ومحطات المياه ، وتعزيز الخدمات على كافة الكنائس والأديرة وتأمين سجن قنا العمومي من خلال تزويده بأفراد الحراسات ، فضلا عن انتشار الدوريات والأكمنة الثابتة والمتحركة بالمحافظة.
وفي محافظة القليوبية ، شهدت المحافظة طوال اليومين الماضيين تعزيزات أمنية مكثفة ، بالتعاون مع قوات الجيش حول المنشآت الحيوية وديوان عام المحافظة ، ومبنى مديرية الأمن ومراكز وأقسام الشرطة والبنوك ، وكافة المصالح الحكومية ..تحسبا لأى طارىء ومواجهة أى احداث شغب أو محاولة للخروج عن القانون عقب إعلان نتيجة انتخابات الرئاسة.

وأكد اللواء أحمد سالم جاد - مدير أمن القليوبية أنه تم وضع خطة أمنية موسعة بالتعاون مع كافة قطاعات المديرية لتأمين المنشآت الهامة وأقسام ومراكز الشرطة ومناطق السجون العمومية .

وأشار إلى أنه تم إخطار مأموري الأقسام والمراكز على مستوى المحافظة بنشر قوات من الأمن المركزي لتأمين الأقسام الشرطية والمناطق الحيوية بالمدن ، والكنائس ومحال بيع الذهب ومكاتب الصرافة والبنوك ، وكذلك نشر الدوريات الأمنية الثابتة والمتحركة في الشوارع والميادين الرئيسية بالمحافظة ، لمواجهة أي حالات عنف عقب إعلان اللجنة العامة نتيجة الانتخابات .
وفي سياق متصل ، شهدت مدن وميادين المحافظة اليوم حالة من الهدوء ، دون أى تظاهرات أو مسيرات او وقفات احتجاجية من قبل الأحزاب والقوى السيايسية المختلفة بعد مشاركتهم أمس فيما أطلق عليه '' مليونية عودة الشرعية '' بميدان التحرير .
وفي محافظة الإسماعيلية ، شددت مديرية الأمن إجراءاتها الأمنية حول المباني الحكومية والمنشآت العامة ، تحسبا لحدوث أعمال شغب عقب إعلان نتائج انتخابات جولة الإعادة في أي وقت.
وقامت القوات المسلحة والشرطة بتشديد الحراسة حول مبنى إدارة هيئة قناة السويس الرئيسي بمدينة الإسماعيلية ..إلى جانب تشديد الحراسة بالطرق البرية المؤدية والموازية للمجرى الملاحي للقناه بطول محافظات بورسعيد والإسماعيلية والسويس ، مع تأمين إضافي خلال حركة عبور قوافل السفن للقناة التي تستغرق قرابة 18 ساعة يوميا.
وفي محافظة المنوفية، أعلنت حالة الطوارىء في كافة القطاعات استعدادا لإعلان نتائج الانتخابات، بالتنسيق مع مديرية أمن المنوفية والقوات المسلحة.
وصرح المحافظ المستشار أشرف هلال بأنه تم نشر سيارات الشرطة والتشكيلات الأمنية المختلفة بالشوارع الرئيسية وأمام المصالح الحكومية والأماكن الحيوية بالمحافظة، وتشديد الحراسة على السجون وأقسام الشرطة، تحسبا لردود أفعال فور إعلان نتيجة الانتخابات .. مشيرا إلى أنه تم تجهيز غرفة عمليات رئيسية بمبنى ديوان عام المحافظة، متصلة بـ 10 غرف عمليات فرعية بالمراكز والمدن لتلقي أي بلاغات أو شكاوى عن حدوث ردود أفعال غاضبة، والتشديد على أطقم النوبتجيات بأقسام الطوارىء بالمستشفيات العامة والمركزية بالتواجد في العمل، وتوفير أدوية الطوارىء المختلفة، واستعداد سيارات الإسعاف للتعامل الفوري مع أية إصابات.
وطالب هلال المواطنين بضرورة نبذ الفرقة، وإعلاء مصلحة الوطن فوق كل اعتبار، واحترام من يأتي به الصندوق الانتخابي رئيسا للبلاد، والوقوف خلفه صفا واحدا لعبور بمصر إلى بر الأمان خلال هذه المرحلة الحرجة.
وفي الإسكندرية، سادت حالة من الهدوء الحذر منطقتي ميدان مسجد القائد إبراهيم والشوارع المحيطة بمبنى قيادة المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية، بعد المسيرات والتظاهرات التي شهدتها المدينة الليلة الماضية.
وتشهد حركة المرور بالشوارع انتظاما وسيولة مرورية، في حين تم فرض طوق أمني ووضع حواجز وأسلاك شائكة أمام المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية تحسبا لأي تطورات قد تحدث.
من جانبه، جدد اللواء خالد غرابة مساعد وزير الداخلية مدير أمن الإسكندرية التأكيد على التزام قوات الأمن بتأمين كافة المنشآت الحيوية بالمحافظة بشكل كامل، بالتعاون مع القوات المسلحة .. مشددا على أن مديرية أمن الإسكندرية ستظل ملتزمة كما كانت خلال الفترة الماضية بعدم التعرض للمتظاهرين في المسيرات والوقفات السلمية.
وأضاف ''لن يتم التعرض للمتظاهرين السلميين من أبناء الوطن الشرفاء، ونحترم كل الآراء ونقف على مسافة واحدة بين الجميع، وحماية أمن المواطن والمحافظة على ممتلكات ومؤسسات الدولة ضد أي محاولات للتخريب''.




تفتكرو كل ده علشان يعلنوا ان مرشح الاخوان كسب؟؟؟؟​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> تأمين المنشآت الهامة والحيوية بمحافظات مصر استعدادًا لإعلان '' الرئيس المنتخب ''
> 
> 
> *السبت,23 يونيو , 2012 -18:28 00*
> ...



صدقني واضحة جدا ومن بدري ان شفيق هو اللي كسب


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 يونيو 2012)

*ياسلام لو بعد كل دة يطلع مرسى اللى كسب 
تبقى بمبة العمر *


----------



## zezza (23 يونيو 2012)

*ماهه ممكن يا تونى يكون الجيش بيلم العدة بتاعته عشان يرجع ثكناته هههههههه
صدقنى ما حد فاهم حاجة *


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2012)

عارفين عيب الشعب المصري ايه ؟؟؟؟؟
انه ادمن الافلام العربي ويوم ما فكر يغير دخل في الهندي


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مايكل منير: كل الشواهد توكد علي اعلان الفريق شفيق رئيساً لمصر غداً في الثالثة عصرا. مبروك لمصر اول رئيس منتخب بصفة شرعية*



لا احب ان نستبق الاحداث...بكره هنعرف كل شئ

سلام​


----------



## چاكس (23 يونيو 2012)

*بضم صوتى لصوت مايكل منير و لو انى معرفوش ... غدا اعلان النتيجة بفوز الفريق شفيق *


----------



## oesi no (24 يونيو 2012)

بصوا يارجاله  انا لا مع ده ولا مع ده  ...  الاتنين علقم بالنسبه ليا بس اللى مقتنع ان  المشير طنطاوى هيأدى التحية العسكرية للرئيس محمد مرسي يبقى مدخلش جيش    شافه فيديو  ده اولا   تانى حاجة بقى الفرق بين الفريق شفيق والاخوان ان  الفريق شفيق محترم ويقبل الاختلاف مع الاخر لكن الدكتور محمد مرسي لا يقبل  الاخر ويفتقد للدبلوماسيه


----------



## SALVATION (24 يونيو 2012)

zezza قال:


> *ماهه ممكن يا تونى يكون الجيش بيلم العدة بتاعته عشان يرجع ثكناته هههههههه*
> 
> *صدقنى ما حد فاهم حاجة *



 يلم ايه يا زيزا ؟
ده استدعى الفرقة 777 والفرقة 999
ودى انا اسمع عنها انها من اخطر الفرق على حد علمى​


----------



## zezza (24 يونيو 2012)

*ده فى رفح يا تونى مش فى القاهرة او  المحافظات 
حدودنا مع اسرائيل اساسا عايزة فرف جبارة عشان نقدر نرجع سيطرتنا على حدودنا تانى *


----------



## zezza (24 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> بصوا يارجاله  انا لا مع ده ولا مع ده  ...  الاتنين علقم بالنسبه ليا بس اللى مقتنع ان  المشير طنطاوى هيأدى التحية العسكرية للرئيس محمد مرسي يبقى مدخلش جيش    شافه فيديو  ده اولا   تانى حاجة بقى الفرق بين الفريق شفيق والاخوان ان  الفريق شفيق محترم ويقبل الاختلاف مع الاخر لكن الدكتور محمد مرسي لا يقبل  الاخر ويفتقد للدبلوماسيه



*مش سهلة على فكرة ان الجيش يؤدى التحية لواحد اخوانى كان سورى فى اللفظ تحت جزمتهم 
خلينا بكرة نشوف ايه اللى هيحصل ..كله خير اى كان 
بس برضه حد يقول لبجاتو يأخر النتيجة ساعتين تلاتة لحد ما اخويا يرجع من امتحانه *


----------



## SALVATION (24 يونيو 2012)

zezza قال:


> *ده فى رفح يا تونى مش فى القاهرة او  المحافظات *
> 
> *حدودنا مع اسرائيل اساسا عايزة فرف جبارة عشان نقدر نرجع سيطرتنا على حدودنا تانى *



 الوقت قرب  واللى ربنا يسمح بيه هنتقبله 
ونتمنى نكون معاه سيرا للامام​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## SALVATION (24 يونيو 2012)

الفجر: إنفراد - بالأرقام : احمد شفيق رئيساً للجمهورية






علم موقع الفجر من مصادر مطلعة أن الفريق أحمد شفيق قد حسم سباق رئاسة الجمهورية، وأن الساعة الثالثة من عصر اليوم سوف تشهد الاعلان الرسمي بفوزه بالمنصب الرئاسي، حيث كان إجمالي عدد الأصوات التي شاركت في العملية الانتخابية 22 مليون و230 ألف صوت، وعلم الفجر أن شفيق قد حصل على ما يقرُب من 11 مليون ونصف المليون صوت إلا قليلاً، بإجمالي أصوات 11 مليون و380 ألف للمرشح العسكري، بينما حصل منافسه محمد مرسي علي ما يقارب الـ 11 مليون صوت، إلا قليلاً، بإجمالي أصوات 10 مليون و800 ألف ، ليُسدل بذلك الستار علي أول انتخابات رئاسية بعد ثورة 25 يناير.

وفي سياق مُتصل ترددت أنباء أن قوات الحرس الجمهوري سوف تعمل علي تأمين منزل الفريق شفيق إبتداءً من الساعة الثالثة فجر اليوم، وأن قوات الفرقة "777" قد علمت اليوم علي تأمين المنشأت الحيوية داخل الدولة إضافة إلى وجود قوات العمليات الخاصة.

الجدير بالذكر ان المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى كان قد صدق على زيادة مرتبات جميع العاملين بالشرطة، وهو ما فسره البعض إلى التأكيد علي فوز شفيق.


الخبر منقول من جريدة الفجر

​


----------



## apostle.paul (24 يونيو 2012)

*خلاص الارقام دا كلام نهائى

ولا هتغيروه بكرة الساعة 12
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2012)

*ممدوح اسماعيل: ميدان التحرير هو صاحب كلمة الفصل ومن انتخبوا شفيق ليسوا أحرارا
[YOUTUBE]3w57SIwn3sE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2012)

*صورة توضح الفريق بين مؤيدين الاخوان ومؤيدين شفيق امس ولك انت التعليق*​*


​* 
*حد شاف قبل كده رئاسة يتم الاستيلاء عليها بالكفن الابيض؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?...اخوان ومؤيدين شفيق امس ولك انت التعليق&src=sp


----------



## oesi no (24 يونيو 2012)

مبروك الفوز للفريق شفيق وبفارق 380 الف صوت


----------



## candy shop (24 يونيو 2012)

يارب يا مولكا  يسعدك 

على الخبر الجميل ده 

بجد الواحد قاعد على اعصابه 
​


----------



## oesi no (24 يونيو 2012)

مزورة يا مولكا 
بس شفيق كسب


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 يونيو 2012)

*كلها نص ساعة وكله يبقى على عينك ياتاجر.
دعونا لانستبق الاحداث.
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

*اول ما تيجي الساعة 3 كله يكتم نفسه و يقول هووووووووووووب علشان الهوب ماتخليش الدمعة تفط *​


----------



## mero_engel (24 يونيو 2012)

فاااااضل خمس دقايق


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

* يارب شفيق يكسب يارب*


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

* الجزيزة بتقول مرسى كسب ربنا يستر يارب *


----------



## oesi no (24 يونيو 2012)

نحن الان فى انتظار النتيجة النهائية فى انتخابات الرئاسه 
على مدار 90 صفحة شد وجذب
اغرب نتيجة انتخابات فى العالم 
خلاص 45 دقيقة هتكون النتيجة بين ايدينا 
انا متوقع انه هيقعد يرغى حدود النص ساعه  قبل ما يعلن النتيجة


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 يونيو 2012)

* بكرى بيقول شفيق كسب بنصف ميلون  يارب شفيق*


----------



## mero_engel (24 يونيو 2012)

ايوه ياجووو هيفضلو يرغو كتيررر ويلعبوا باعصابنا 
ربنا مووووجود


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يونيو 2012)

الجزيزه اعلنت فوز مرسي بفارق 700 الف صوت ؟

شغاليين لعب باعصاب الناس
 يقطعهم


----------



## zezza (24 يونيو 2012)

هو مافيش مواعيد مظبوطة ابداا فى البلد دى !!!

امرنا عجيب هنضحك الناس علينا 

بقت 3 و ربع ...تساهيلك يا رب


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2012)

*إليك نصرخ يارب يسوع المسيح يا سامع
 الصلاة. أنت هو القدوس الساكن فى علاك.
 مستحق أن تأخذ المجد والعزة والكرامة.
 من يفعل وأنت لم تأمر. من يقدر أن يقاوم كلامك وحكمتك.
 أنت الإله القادر على كل شئ. بك تترائس ملوك وأنت تعزل ملوك.
 يارب يسوع المسيح نصلى من أجل بلادنا مصر.
 تعالَ أيها الرب يسوع على بلادنا. تعالَ املك على كل شارع وكل حارة وكل زقاق.
 املك على القلوب والنفوس والأرواح. املك بالسلام، املك بالطمأنينة.
 روحك القدوس سور نار من حولنا.
 دم المسيح يحمينا ويحمى أولادنا، وبيوتنا، وأجسادنا، وأرواحنا، وأعمالنا، وممتلكاتنا، وكنائسنا. نرش دم المسيح على أبوابنا وعلى أعتابنا.
 يارب يسوع المسيح باسمك المقدس ننتهر روح رئيس مملكة فارس - هو يأتى على بلادنا بسيف ورمح، وأما نحن أولادك نأتى عليه باسم رب الجنود يسوع المسيح.
 ننتهرك يا روح رئيس مملكة فارس باسم يسوع المسيح أن لا تدخل إلى بلادنا، وأن لا ترمى سهم يصيب أولادنا، وأن لا تتقدم علينا بترس بل تنكسر جميع أتراسك وتُفنى إلى الأبد، وأن لا يقيم على بلادنا متارس بل جميع منافذ بلادنا وجميع حدودنا من الشمال إلى الجنوب من الشرق إلى الغرب، محمية بدم يسوع المسيح، بل فى الطريق الذى جاء فيه يرجع وإلى هذه المدينة لا يدخل.
 أرجو أن تصلى هذه الصلاة من أجل بلادنا وأن ترسلها إلى الجميع حتى نشترك جميعنا فى حماية بلادنا بالصلاة لأن الصلاة هى قوتنا*


----------



## oesi no (24 يونيو 2012)

النتيجة هتعلن على الساعه 4 يا جدعان 
بعد الرغى والذى منه 
يارب الخير لمصر


----------



## oesi no (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## ahraf ayad (24 يونيو 2012)

ارحمنا يابجاتو وانجز العالم علي اعصابها


----------



## The Coptic Legend (24 يونيو 2012)

هما راحوا فين؟​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يونيو 2012)

النتيجه بعد الصلاه


تفتكروا ليه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## انصار المصطفى (24 يونيو 2012)

الله يعين المصريين انا مش مصريه و على اعصابي .........يارب الي فيه الخير لمصر يصبح رئيسها


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يونيو 2012)

يــــــــــــــــــارب


----------



## oesi no (24 يونيو 2012)

*محلل  عبقري على القناة الاولي يقول: انصار مرسي عايزين مرسي يفوز لكن على العكس  انصار شفيق عايزين شفيق يكسب يا سلام!.. معلومة خطيرة جداً*


----------



## SALVATION (24 يونيو 2012)

لو سماحتوا يا جماعة كل واحد يقعد مكانوا عيزين نظااام​


----------



## Coptic Man (24 يونيو 2012)

وصول القضاء وبدء الجلسة التي سينتهي علي قرارها اسم رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية


----------



## Twin (24 يونيو 2012)

*يااااااااااااااااارب ,,, أنا واثق ,,, أن ما سيكون هو أفضل ما يكون*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2012)

*بدأت الجلسة .... يا رب يسوع ..... لتكن مشيئتك*


----------



## Twin (24 يونيو 2012)

*



*

*نضحك قبل ما يغلي الضحك *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2012)

*نصلى يا جماعة .......*


----------



## ahraf ayad (24 يونيو 2012)

اعااااااااااااااااااااااااادة


----------



## oesi no (24 يونيو 2012)

بيقولك كنت اتمنى اعلان النتيجة اليوم 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
هياجل تانى ولا ايه


----------



## Twin (24 يونيو 2012)

*هو مفيش حد عنده ... المؤتمر بتوقيت غير توقيت القاهرة ... ممكن نعرف النتيجة بدري *​


----------



## ahraf ayad (24 يونيو 2012)

الجواب باين من عنوانة شوفت بجاتو وشو كان عامل اية دالخل وشو مقلوب اول ماشوفتة قلت ربنا يستر


----------



## The Coptic Legend (24 يونيو 2012)

بدا المؤتمر الصحفى
و فاروق سلطان عمال يرغى فى كلام ممل​


----------



## ميرنا (24 يونيو 2012)

حد يسرعه يخربيته ممل


----------



## The Coptic Legend (24 يونيو 2012)

ahraf ayad قال:


> الجواب باين من عنوانة شوفت بجاتو وشو كان عامل اية دالخل وشو مقلوب اول ماشوفتة قلت ربنا يستر


لا مش شرط


----------



## The Coptic Legend (24 يونيو 2012)

ملل ملل ملل​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (24 يونيو 2012)

ممل فعلا 
انجز ياعم تعبت اعصابنا


----------



## ahraf ayad (24 يونيو 2012)

شوفتي كمية الورق اللي في ايدة لسة هايقرا كل دة ممكن علي بكرة زي دلوقت ان شاء الله باين علية رئيس جملي ولا اية


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يونيو 2012)

يا يسوع


----------



## The Coptic Legend (24 يونيو 2012)

بيحكى قصه حياته ده ولا ايه؟​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (24 يونيو 2012)

دا ايه الرخامه دي
عرفناك بتعرف تقرا 
انجز بقا


----------



## oesi no (24 يونيو 2012)

هيقعد يحكى التاريخ ده كتير 
ويزل اهلنا 
الله يخربيوتكوا  بحق جاه النبى


----------



## zezza (24 يونيو 2012)

ابوس ايديك اعصابى 
انـــــــــــــــــــجز ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 يونيو 2012)

*اعصاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابييييييييييييييييييييييييي​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يونيو 2012)

الناس بتموت انجز بقي 
يقطعك


----------



## اليعازر (24 يونيو 2012)

يا عمي انا هون بلبنان وزهقت من كتر الرغي..

ما تقول النتيجه يا عمي بقى...

ربنا يكون بعونكم يا أهل مصر.:t32:


----------



## ميرنا (24 يونيو 2012)

هيموت الشعب قبل اعلان النتيجة


----------



## Thunder Coptic (24 يونيو 2012)

دا بيزلنا علشان نحرم ننتخب تاني


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2012)

*استبعاد 37 الف صوت تقريبا.... للشبهات*


----------



## SALVATION (24 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (24 يونيو 2012)

انا اتخنقت منك​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (24 يونيو 2012)

ابوس علي دماغ اهلك انجز
حق من طولي


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2012)

*2254 بطاقة مؤشرة فى المطابع *


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

*ربنا يسترها على مصر
مصر للمسيح
مستحيل يكسب مرسى 
ربنا قادر يوضع سرة فى اضعف خلقة
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2012)

*3 لجان لا احد انتخب فيها ولجنة انتخب فيها ناخب واحد ....*


----------



## zezza (24 يونيو 2012)

خلاص كدة اطبخت لموررررررسى


----------



## ahraf ayad (24 يونيو 2012)

كلامة يدل علي ان مرسي هو الرئيس ربنا يستر


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2012)

*عدد الطعون 456 طعنا*


----------



## Twin (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2012)

*فاروق سلطان على ما يقرا رزمة الفلوسكاب اللي معاه دي هتكون الفترة الرئاسية انتهت... قوموا ناموا ياولاد*


----------



## ahraf ayad (24 يونيو 2012)

مهزلة بكل المقاييس


----------



## mero_engel (24 يونيو 2012)

اعصابي تعبت 
حاسه المؤشرات لمرسي


----------



## Twin (24 يونيو 2012)

*كل دول اعضاء هنا *
*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 30 ( الأعضاء 17 والزوار 13) **‏**Twin**, ‏**ABOTARBO***, ‏**Ahmad Didat**, ‏**اليعازر**+, ‏**Coptic Man**+, ‏**girgis2**, ‏**grges monir**, ‏**يوليوس44**, ‏**mero_engel**+, ‏**Mina The Coptic**, ‏**oesi no**+, ‏**صوت صارخ***+, ‏**SALVATION**+, ‏**sha2awet 2alam***, ‏**smiley girl**, ‏**Thunder Coptic**, ‏**zezza*

*أيه معندكوش تلفاز *​


----------



## ميرنا (24 يونيو 2012)

تخيلو لو لاغاها فى الاخر


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2012)

*سيشهد التاريخ إن فاروق سلطان حرق دم الشعب فى هذه اللحظه بما يوازي أفعال العسكر منذ سنه ونصف*


----------



## Twin (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2012)

*طب بلاش يقول مين .....
 يقول بس قدامه كام صفحة*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (24 يونيو 2012)

شكله مرسي هو اللي كسب
والله اعلم


----------



## ميرنا (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## ميرنا (24 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *طب بلاش يقول مين .....
> يقول بس قدامه كام صفحة*


يقولنا اول حرف بس


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2012)

*عاجل : سيقوم فاروق سلطان بنطق جميع اسماء المصوتين وعددهم 25 مليون .. بالترتيب*


----------



## Twin (24 يونيو 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*أنا بسمع أغنية أيوة أنا عارف أني كلامي عليها كتير *
*بهديها للأخ بجاتو ... وصديقة عمرة الأنتخابات*​


----------



## zezza (24 يونيو 2012)

يا عم اختصر و قول ان كل تظلمات شفيق اترفضت و مرسى اصواته زادت 
اووووووووووف


----------



## Thunder Coptic (24 يونيو 2012)

حد يحدفه باي حاجه في ايده 
تعبت


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2012)

*سلطان أثبت أن شيبسى جامبو ممكن يخلص قبل أن ينطق بالنتيجه *


----------



## ahraf ayad (24 يونيو 2012)

بيشيل من شفيق بالاف صوت ومن مرسي ميت صوت


----------



## ميرنا (24 يونيو 2012)

مرسى فاز يا قوم


----------



## Twin (24 يونيو 2012)

*بجاتوا يؤكد .... أن الرئيس القادم هايستلم الشعب مشلول......وبكده ضمن ان مفيش اي حد هيعارضه*


----------



## Twin (24 يونيو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> مرسى فاز يا قوم


* لا متهزريش *
*أنتي عندك المؤتمر بتوقيت أقليمي :t33:*​


----------



## ahraf ayad (24 يونيو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> مرسى فاز يا قوم



روحي ياشيخة اقول فيك اية


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2012)

*هانت يا جدعان....فاضل ٤٣٠٠ صندوق بس*


----------



## ميرنا (24 يونيو 2012)

Twin قال:


> * لا متهزريش *
> *أنتي عندك المؤتمر بتوقيت أقليمي :t33:*​


اصلى بعد الشلل بيصدم فى الاخر 


ahraf ayad قال:


> روحي ياشيخة اقول فيك اية


قول يارب لاا مش مرسى :smil12:


----------



## oesi no (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2012)

*




القاهرة الآن​*


----------



## ميرنا (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Twin (24 يونيو 2012)

*طب ده لو حال الشعب ... مبالكم بقي بشفيق ومرسي*​


----------



## Critic (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## Twin (24 يونيو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> ​*
> 
> ...


 
*ينهار اسود*​


----------



## SALVATION (24 يونيو 2012)

كل دى اصوات اتحذفت 
بجد حرام لما امينة لجنه ترشد الناس لمرسى يقوموا حذفين الصندوق ويظلموا المرشح الاخر​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## Twin (24 يونيو 2012)

*عاجل: المتظاهرون في التحرير يطالبون بإعلان فوز الفريق علشان يترحموا من بيان اللجنة العليا*


----------



## Critic (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## The Coptic Legend (24 يونيو 2012)

شفيق خسر​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2012)

*مرسى ,,,,,,,,,*


----------



## SALVATION (24 يونيو 2012)

مرسى كسب​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يونيو 2012)

*قرد كسب 
اشربي يا مصر 
*​


----------



## oesi no (24 يونيو 2012)

مرسي رئيسا


----------



## Thunder Coptic (24 يونيو 2012)

مرسي كسب


----------



## mero_engel (24 يونيو 2012)

خلالالالالاص خلصت


----------



## ميرنا (24 يونيو 2012)

عوضى عليكى يا بلدى


----------



## ahraf ayad (24 يونيو 2012)

اللة يرحمنا


----------



## Twin (24 يونيو 2012)

مبروك يا مرسي


----------



## Coptic Man (24 يونيو 2012)

فاز الاستبن برئاسة الجمهورية ولتتحمل البلاد العواقب


----------



## Samir poet (24 يونيو 2012)

علية العوض ومنة العوض فيكى يا مصر 
كسب مورسى


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 يونيو 2012)

مرسي هو الي كسب...

احساس تقيييييييييييييل...


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2012)

*خربت رسمى .......*


----------



## Critic (24 يونيو 2012)

البس يا شعب


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (24 يونيو 2012)

*ربنا يرحمك يا مصر
*​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (24 يونيو 2012)

لاتعليق​


----------



## mero_engel (24 يونيو 2012)

يااااااااااااااارب ارحمنا


----------



## ميرنا (24 يونيو 2012)

لاو يقولك شر الفتن يختى عسل


----------



## The Coptic Legend (24 يونيو 2012)

مصر على حافه الخراب​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (24 يونيو 2012)

جا العربجي يسوق الشعب
اشربو بقا


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 يونيو 2012)

*انتهى الدرس يا غبى ...... يُغلق*


----------

